# CONNECTIONS 4 #97



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Really don't like to boast but Jake got 96% in his end of term maths test and his English teacher said he had the maturity of a year 10! Proud grandma!!


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: That is a grandma's job! He comes from good stock.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EST and 4'C (39'F). The rain has stopped and there is a strange line of sunshine across the backyard that is reflecting off the neighbour's house. We won't get full sun into the backyard until afternoon.
> I drove in heavy rain last night from Peterborough to halfway home, but Knit Night was worth it. Not a full house but lots of laughs, which was good, because I was doing 4 inches of ribbing. The transmission went in mum's car, the satellite guy is finally coming on Thursday and I missed the deadline for filing taxes. Luckily I get a refund, so they don't care if I'm late. Oh, and I bought yarn at Knit Night. I need to stop doing that, but I had asked about this yarn so the owner got it in for me, so I had to buy it. She's tricky like that.  :sm11:


Transmission are not cheap,,,,,, Sorry about that..... And I worry about your drive in all this weather. Just how far do you have to go?

Of course, our taxes are super simple but DH insists on waiting until the very last minute. Drives me crazy. We had a return of a whole $12.00.

So..... what yarn did you buy? Son't know how you can sit in the middle of all thatfiber and resist anyhow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm glad you recognise the absolute NEED for these things! Ireally don't like the sound of cubics, but would like to try some just to see if they help. I'll try almost anything once.


It is an odd concept but they are nice I have a set too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I certainly hope so. Pity they couldn't have done this a year back, I could of been packing my bag for Blackpool too. I told the Dr I was fed up in a really big way. I am having to miss out on so many things lately, here I go Mrs miserable again, sorry


Good for you sticking up for yourself. The squeaky wheel gets the oil. If you suffer in silence, the Dr. is not going realize how much it is impacting your life. Hopefully, he will be more proactive now and try a few things until you are doing better.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have one of the driest Aprils sibce records began. There's talk of a hose pipe ban in the summer x


We have had one of the wettest ones I can remember!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, this is needle case mark 2! It isn't quite finished, I need to make a little closing pouch for the keys and end stops and find a little sizer that fits
> Edit: Better picture!


I like the numbers on the pockets of this one nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> A lovely case Londy. I'm wondering if anybody uses fixed needle cables anymore? xox


I do I don't care for the interchangeables at all! I have loads of fixed ones....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I had a walk up the street and then came home and did some knitting.
> 
> I forgot to tell you all....On Sunday DS and me went to the RNLI at Redcar and gave them $175.30p from Alberts funeral. They were very pleased to receive it.
> 
> ...


That is fantastic news!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, hope you all have a good day. It's so grey here & really cold, this will get the fire one. I intend trying to throw out some 'stuff' today we seem to]
> 
> I've been trying to do the same.... but it is hard. I have WAY too many clothes, and DH wears shirts that has to be ironed and has WAY too many. Can't part with the dress I wore to DD's wedding, not that it probably fits.... Mom had a great rule. She was always stylish and did shop my she put a piece in the bag to go to charity for every item she brought home..... I just turned the teens loose on my dresser things. They were heartless in throwing out things that were "out of style". I think I need to just be ruthless and pitch, pitch, pitch....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> 25 miles is close enough for a special trip. Sounds good for a pick-you-up. Both LYS that I have within driving distance have Addi's and Knitter's Pride, and no testing.


Not for you.... who spends so much time driving! I'm not allowed to drive on highways yet..... but will be testing several at the annual get together of a KP knitting group in Ohio. Rookie is setting up a needle testing station there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That really is a stressful day, and means today won't be much better. Thinking of you.


 :sm13: Well, today it started to rain as soon as nurse left so I did not get dressed and go out.... DH went and picked up new oven part. Surprise, surprise, it still doesn't work!!! New house appraisal came and it is almost $100K too high so we have to protest by May 31. (Everyone is protesting so you can't get through to the officials.) Got my hospital bill and it is double what I was expecting. Didn't sleep well last night so have been rather lazy today but I hope to get my act together tomorrow. It will all calm down eventually.... So time to just go with flo!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm glad you recognise the absolute NEED for these things! Ireally don't like the sound of cubics, but would like to try some just to see if they help. I'll try almost anything once.


Do try them. I thought it was just plain silly until I did a scarf with them... I'm not a believer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jynx. Stay well and continue to heal. xxxooo


That's the plan!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have one of the driest Aprils sibce records began. There's talk of a hose pipe ban in the summer x


We usually have that each summer, restricted watering days, but the entire country is out of drought stage right now. In fact, we have been so wet that some agricultural areas are behind in planting or the cold has zapped the fruit crops. Having over a 50 degree change in one day really hurt us. The grocery store is not going to be fun this summer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, this is needle case mark 2! It isn't quite finished, I need to make a little closing pouch for the keys and end stops and find a little sizer that fits
> Edit: Better picture!


That is great and I love the embroidery. Running the numbers the other way allows as much info as you want.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All of my needle tips were marked, when I first got them, but the sizes wore off with use. It would have been better if the sizes had been put on, in a manner that would stay on permanently, instead of a stamped-on stencil!! ????????


I wish it was engraved on the metal part at the connector.... My straights are all well marked but the circulars, fixed or tips, are another story.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I had a walk up the street and then came home and did some knitting.
> 
> I forgot to tell you all....On Sunday DS and me went to the RNLI at Redcar and gave them $175.30p from Alberts funeral. They were very pleased to receive it.
> 
> ...


I can imagine how nice it was for the RNLI to receive an unexpected boon.....

We were just discussing Japan the other night. We had two Japanese boys stay with us for 3 weeks and it is the one oriental country I would like to visit.

Gald you now have a written confirmation with a date. Now for the checks to get to you in a timely manner. You've waited quite long enough.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, here's some news for you, I only use long straight needles. Considered odd by some but works for me.


I use straight for scarves or pieces that fit well. I do use the circulars for hats and very large blankets, etc. I still like DPN's for socks.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish it was engraved on the metal part at the connector.... My straights are all well marked but the circulars, fixed or tips, are another story.


I agree, I love my addis but I would like to have a word with them about putting the sizes on the cables it's like trying to read an old mercury thermometer!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have a wonderful jaunt. How long will you be gone?


Zjust a couple of nights x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I know I haven't been around much but I found the source of my problem and I have been trying to get rid of the unwelcome buggers for almost two weeks now I am so tired of washing clothes and bed sheets it's not even funny about ready to throw it all away and start over, I still have 13 bags to go through and this is after going through twice that already and throwing out about that many bags of clothes I'm about to make a couple of young adults mad by getting rid of what they haven't gone through yet if they don't help me out real soon cause if I have to do it I will get rid of it. 

And the dr called today to tell me he saw that I had my sleep test done and wandered when I was to see the sleep dr that's not till the 25th, he didn't like that as apparently I have severe sleep apnea! Other source of my problem found!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Zjust a couple of nights x


Enjoy your time away!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know I haven't been around much but I found the source of my problem and I have been trying to get rid of the unwelcome buggers for almost two weeks now I am so tired of washing clothes and bed sheets it's not even funny about ready to throw it all away and start over, I still have 13 bags to go through and this is after going through twice that already and throwing out about that many bags of clothes I'm about to make a couple of young adults mad by getting rid of what they haven't gone through yet if they don't help me out real soon cause if I have to do it I will get rid of it.
> 
> And the dr called today to tell me he saw that I had my sleep test done and wandered when I was to see the sleep dr that's not till the 25th, he didn't like that as apparently I have severe sleep apnea! Other source of my problem found!


Hope he can get you an earlier appointment. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your time away!! :sm02: xxxooo


Thank you. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know I haven't been around much but I found the source of my problem and I have been trying to get rid of the unwelcome buggers for almost two weeks now I am so tired of washing clothes and bed sheets it's not even funny about ready to throw it all away and start over, I still have 13 bags to go through and this is after going through twice that already and throwing out about that many bags of clothes I'm about to make a couple of young adults mad by getting rid of what they haven't gone through yet if they don't help me out real soon cause if I have to do it I will get rid of it.
> 
> And the dr called today to tell me he saw that I had my sleep test done and wandered when I was to see the sleep dr that's not till the 25th, he didn't like that as apparently I have severe sleep apnea! Other source of my problem found!


Well, getting the sleep apnea controlled should really help with energy level. My brother swears by his CPAP machine.

What kind of critters do you have? Poor GD had bed bugs in her first college dorm and they had to move them out twice and treat. Finally moved her to another dorm. Whatever it is, hard to get them all...... Good Luck.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I popped on to see if any of you in England were up yet. There has been a call of all staff from as far away as Scotland to report to Buckingham Palace immediately. Worried about the Queen and thought you might have seen news. I'm about to turn in, so will check first thing in the morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope he can get you an earlier appointment. Xx


Me, too. That's a really long time to have to wait for something so serious. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know I haven't been around much but I found the source of my problem and I have been trying to get rid of the unwelcome buggers for almost two weeks now I am so tired of washing clothes and bed sheets it's not even funny about ready to throw it all away and start over, I still have 13 bags to go through and this is after going through twice that already and throwing out about that many bags of clothes I'm about to make a couple of young adults mad by getting rid of what they haven't gone through yet if they don't help me out real soon cause if I have to do it I will get rid of it.
> 
> And the dr called today to tell me he saw that I had my sleep test done and wandered when I was to see the sleep dr that's not till the 25th, he didn't like that as apparently I have severe sleep apnea! Other source of my problem found!


Hope you find the right machine to help you sleep bettet. Baby steps to better health.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I popped on to see if any of you in England were up yet. There has been a call of all staff from as far away as Scotland to report to Buckingham Palace immediately. Worried about the Queen and thought you might have seen news. I'm about to turn in, so will check first thing in the morning.


It's 7am here and nothing mentioned on the BBC radio or on the news website I have taken a look at


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Xx


Yes have a good trip and get lots of ideas for your buttons. It's very dull here today, yesterday's sunshine has disappeared, perhaps it's gone to Dorset. Nothing planned yet apart from voting. I have cast on and done the first row of the Fox Paws pattern so might sit quietly and try and sort that out. See you later. Have a good day. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Its another sunny day. Ive got nothing planned today. I may tidy up.!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, here's some news for you, I only use long straight needles. Considered odd by some but works for me.


Me too Martina. AND I'm sticking with them!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm glad you recognise the absolute NEED for these things! Ireally don't like the sound of cubics, but would like to try some just to see if they help. I'll try almost anything once.


I'm loving them, my knitting looks much neater too!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning I'm at my job, it seems busy here already. Have been up to the hospital for my blood tests, so an early start for me. I am hoping to stay for knitting group this afternoon but have also promised to pick O up from his after school club, he's doing hockey today. Must go the phone is going mad!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes have a good trip and get lots of ideas for your buttons. It's very dull here today, yesterday's sunshine has disappeared, perhaps it's gone to Dorset. Nothing planned yet apart from voting. I have cast on and done the first row of the Fox Paws pattern so might sit quietly and try and sort that out. See you later. Have a good day. xx


Thank you and good luck with the foxpaws xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, but it is getting brighter. All packed and getting ready to go. Bentley knows something i up as he slept in the spare room last night, waiting for my friend to come no doubt.

The news from the Palace is that Prince Philip is going to retire in the autumn, he is 96 after all.

Should get wifi at the hotel so hopefully catch you later. Love and hugs. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I had a walk up the street and then came home and did some knitting.
> 
> I forgot to tell you all....On Sunday DS and me went to the RNLI at Redcar and gave them $175.30p from Alberts funeral. They were very pleased to receive it.
> 
> ...


THat was a very nice sum to be handing over to the RNLI, I'm sure they will put it to good use. Very nice of the pension people to send you a confirmation letter, would have been even better if they'd sent you what they owe you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Stick out that chest girl. Well done Jake, you be proud londy.


Thanks dear, VERY proud of my little dyslexic!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, here's some news for you, I only use long straight needles. Considered odd by some but works for me.


You have a fellow 'straight needler' in Susan !!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and good luck with the foxpaws xx


Have spent most of this morning trying to sort out foxpaws, it took about half an hour to just do a third of the second row, lost count, ripped it out and am now looking for something different. I don't need any more hassle in my life. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.stuff4crafts.com/
> 
> I didn't double check, but I think they send to the UK, etc. I ran across this website for the first time when I went on a search for the logos to include in the "needle testing" display we're doing at the KAP in June. The prices look better than any I've seen elsewhere.


The prices came up in £s so I'm sure they do, thanks for the link!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, VERY proud of my little dyslexic!! xxx


If he can get those results and is dyslexic I hate to think what I would have been classified as in school. xxxx :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nap? Isn't it always the way.... They wait until walking out the door to tell you they need a dozen cookies or a costume!


Yep! I guess when you are the parent, you kind of expect it but as grandparents, it comes as a bit of a surprise! We coped though and she was right on time in the end, with everything she needed hanging off of her bike!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks..... I'm not planning on any more illness. (just got the hospital bill for this one...... OUCH!) This is getting really boring and costly. I know we all have our share of troubles, I just whine about mine! (Ever wonder why they call me Jynx? Guess I've earned it.)


You whine away dear, we're always interested and it does help to unload it sometimes!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I like the numbers on the pockets of this one nice!


Thanks, I did the numbers first this time, then machined the lines, lesson learned!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is great and I love the embroidery. Running the numbers the other way allows as much info as you want.


 :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> :sm24:


Glad I caught you, what was the name of that pattern you did for your friend in Cornwall, the wavy pattern that looked, to me, like a sea-scape please? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know I haven't been around much but I found the source of my problem and I have been trying to get rid of the unwelcome buggers for almost two weeks now I am so tired of washing clothes and bed sheets it's not even funny about ready to throw it all away and start over, I still have 13 bags to go through and this is after going through twice that already and throwing out about that many bags of clothes I'm about to make a couple of young adults mad by getting rid of what they haven't gone through yet if they don't help me out real soon cause if I have to do it I will get rid of it.
> 
> And the dr called today to tell me he saw that I had my sleep test done and wandered when I was to see the sleep dr that's not till the 25th, he didn't like that as apparently I have severe sleep apnea! Other source of my problem found!


Oh, poor you! Are we talking about your leg problem and can you clarify what caused it? Wish I could come and give you a hand to get it all sorted, that's probably the last thing you feel like doing! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I popped on to see if any of you in England were up yet. There has been a call of all staff from as far away as Scotland to report to Buckingham Palace immediately. Worried about the Queen and thought you might have seen news. I'm about to turn in, so will check first thing in the morning.


You have probably got the answer by now but the news was that the Duke of Edinburgh will stop taking on public duties from the Autumn. Well, he WILL be 96 next month! The Queen though, has said she will never stop!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes have a good trip and get lots of ideas for your buttons. It's very dull here today, yesterday's sunshine has disappeared, perhaps it's gone to Dorset. Nothing planned yet apart from voting. I have cast on and done the first row of the Fox Paws pattern so might sit quietly and try and sort that out. See you later. Have a good day. xx


How was it? I must admit, I haven't looked at it again as I can't print anything at the moment but I'll get there!!

No voting here for some reason! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning I'm at my job, it seems busy here already. Have been up to the hospital for my blood tests, so an early start for me. I am hoping to stay for knitting group this afternoon but have also promised to pick O up from his after school club, he's doing hockey today. Must go the phone is going mad!


You'll be whacked by the end of the day, early night for you dear!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, but it is getting brighter. All packed and getting ready to go. Bentley knows something i up as he slept in the spare room last night, waiting for my friend to come no doubt.
> 
> The news from the Palace is that Prince Philip is going to retire in the autumn, he is 96 after all.
> 
> Should get wifi at the hotel so hopefully catch you later. Love and hugs. xx


Safe journey dear and enjoy your break! see you soon! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If he can get those results and is dyslexic I hate to think what I would have been classified as in school. xxxx :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


He's only about 1.5 on the spectrum but I really didn't want him to go to grammar school as I thought it would be too much for him, happy to have been proved wrong!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad I caught you, what was the name of that pattern you did for your friend in Cornwall, the wavy pattern that looked, to me, like a sea-scape please? xxxx


Miss Grace! There is a very helpful video online: 




Enjoy, I loved knitting it!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Went out for a quiz night with Jill last night but it was cancelled again :sm14: However, we had some dinner and my neice and her fella were there so it was nice evening. May have over-indulged as the palpitations started when I got home and stopped a couple of hours ago. Felt a bit rough and hot in the night and just feel drained today. Just as well I am retired and able to sit and knit if necessary!! 

Have a good one y'all, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's not raining yet, but over the next 4 days we will get a month's worth of rain. I need a new umbrella.
There was a mob near where I work trying to buy new townhouses before they are built. Fists started flying and the police had to intervene. They need to build more affordable homes like this and not the stupidly expensive mega-mansions that they are building in Toronto.
I had a decadent breakfast as I munched on the claw of the lobster that the guy in cubicle next to mine brought back from Nova Scotia for me. yum.
I've almost finished the ribbing on my new cotton shell. Four inches of ribbing. It better look really good.
Oh, and "May the fourth be with you"


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went out for a quiz night with Jill last night but it was cancelled again :sm14: However, we had some dinner and my neice and her fella were there so it was nice evening. May have over-indulged as the palpitations started when I got home and stopped a couple of hours ago. Felt a bit rough and hot in the night and just feel drained today. Just as well I am retired and able to sit and knit if necessary!!
> 
> Have a good one y'all, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


I hope that doesn't happen again (the feeling bad part :sm12: ). Take care.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Miss Grace! There is a very helpful video online:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. There are several similar patterns that are interesting,.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You have probably got the answer by now but the news was that the Duke of Edinburgh will stop taking on public duties from the Autumn. Well, he WILL be 96 next month! The Queen though, has said she will never stop!! x


Good for her.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's not raining yet, but over the next 4 days we will get a month's worth of rain. I need a new umbrella.
> There was a mob near where I work trying to buy new townhouses before they are built. Fists started flying and the police had to intervene. They need to build more affordable homes like this and not the stupidly expensive mega-mansions that they are building in Toronto.
> I had a decadent breakfast as I munched on the claw of the lobster that the guy in cubicle next to mine brought back from Nova Scotia for me. yum.
> I've almost finished the ribbing on my new cotton shell. Four inches of ribbing. It better look really good.
> Oh, and "May the fourth be with you"


Yes indeed!! The lobster claw sounds yummy but not sure I'd manage one for breakfast!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have spent most of this morning trying to sort out foxpaws, it took about half an hour to just do a third of the second row, lost count, ripped it out and am now looking for something different. I don't need any more hassle in my life. xx


I'm sorry to hear that, but you are right. Too much hassle to continue.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, but it is getting brighter. All packed and getting ready to go. Bentley knows something i up as he slept in the spare room last night, waiting for my friend to come no doubt.
> 
> The news from the Palace is that Prince Philip is going to retire in the autumn, he is 96 after all.
> 
> Should get wifi at the hotel so hopefully catch you later. Love and hugs. xx


Have a lovely, safe trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed!! The lobster claw sounds yummy but not sure I'd manage one for breakfast!!


I couldn't have done the tail, but one claw was just right. Dunked it into melted butter and poured the melted butter on my toast when I was finished. I'm good until lunch now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a good day. I'll be whisling in the rain. (can't sing in public)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> A lovely case Londy. I'm wondering if anybody uses fixed needle cables anymore? xox


I won't use interchangeables although I do have a set. I still don't trust them and I have plenty of circulars anyway.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I had a walk up the street and then came home and did some knitting.
> 
> I forgot to tell you all....On Sunday DS and me went to the RNLI at Redcar and gave them $175.30p from Alberts funeral. They were very pleased to receive it.
> 
> ...


Good news on all of that. I think your DS's trip will do him good even if it is for work. I know you are worried about his reaction to the loss of his dad but how are the boys taking it? My boys would be devastated if Alan died.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> LondonChris said:
> 
> 
> > Morning all, hope you all have a good day. It's so grey here & really cold, this will get the fire one. I intend trying to throw out some 'stuff' today we seem to]
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I use straight for scarves or pieces that fit well. I do use the circulars for hats and very large blankets, etc. I still like DPN's for socks.


I like DPNs for small things like socks and especially gloves.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know I haven't been around much but I found the source of my problem and I have been trying to get rid of the unwelcome buggers for almost two weeks now I am so tired of washing clothes and bed sheets it's not even funny about ready to throw it all away and start over, I still have 13 bags to go through and this is after going through twice that already and throwing out about that many bags of clothes I'm about to make a couple of young adults mad by getting rid of what they haven't gone through yet if they don't help me out real soon cause if I have to do it I will get rid of it.
> 
> And the dr called today to tell me he saw that I had my sleep test done and wandered when I was to see the sleep dr that's not till the 25th, he didn't like that as apparently I have severe sleep apnea! Other source of my problem found!


He is right; you shouldn't have to wait.I was called in immediately the same day as my tests results were found, and the change to my life is almost unimaginable. After 9 months on my CPAP the doctor mentioned that I was no longer losing words. I thought I was heading for dementia but the input of constant oxygen overnight has given back a lot of my mental capacity.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes have a good trip and get lots of ideas for your buttons. It's very dull here today, yesterday's sunshine has disappeared, perhaps it's gone to Dorset. Nothing planned yet apart from voting. I have cast on and done the first row of the Fox Paws pattern so might sit quietly and try and sort that out. See you later. Have a good day. xx


enjoy the fox paws. Are you bringing what you have done to Blackpool. I'm dying to try it but have too many WIPs already.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its another sunny day. Ive got nothing planned today. I may tidy up.!!


Careful now, don't overdue it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Me too Martina. AND I'm sticking with them!!!!


The way you use them makes them easier to use. My way makes the needles fly all over the place!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you got confirmation in writing. That was a nice tidy sum to share with RNLI. quote=grandma susan]Hello girls. I had a walk up the street and then came home and did some knitting.

I forgot to tell you all....On Sunday DS and me went to the RNLI at Redcar and gave them $175.30p from Alberts funeral. They were very pleased to receive it.

DS is going to Japan in a couple of weeks for work, He'll be away 6 days I think.

This morning I got a letter from the pensions confirming our telephone conversation yesterday.[/quote]


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have spent most of this morning trying to sort out foxpaws, it took about half an hour to just do a third of the second row, lost count, ripped it out and am now looking for something different. I don't need any more hassle in my life. xx


I cannot imagine you giving up, you are such a good knitter.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Whatever works for you is the right thing for you to use.


martina said:


> Well, here's some news for you, I only use long straight needles. Considered odd by some but works for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went out for a quiz night with Jill last night but it was cancelled again :sm14: However, we had some dinner and my neice and her fella were there so it was nice evening. May have over-indulged as the palpitations started when I got home and stopped a couple of hours ago. Felt a bit rough and hot in the night and just feel drained today. Just as well I am retired and able to sit and knit if necessary!!
> 
> Have a good one y'all, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Hope you are feeling better this a.m.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> How was it? I must admit, I haven't looked at it again as I can't print anything at the moment but I'll get there!!
> 
> No voting here for some reason! xxx


Because the voting is for County level, and you are in London. You already have your Mayor.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is not boasting that is just stating a fact. Way to go Jake!


London Girl said:


> Really don't like to boast but Jake got 96% in his end of term maths test and his English teacher said he had the maturity of a year 10! Proud grandma!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> He's only about 1.5 on the spectrum but I really didn't want him to go to grammar school as I thought it would be too much for him, happy to have been proved wrong!! xxx


The right place to be. Most dyslexics are very bright and Grammar schools know how to get the best out of them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed!! The lobster claw sounds yummy but not sure I'd manage one for breakfast!!


you could if it was sitting in front of you saying 'eat me, eat me'


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like to buy yarn when I am at my "knit night." I think it is a way of saying thank you for letting us use your space. However, she does not carry the yarn I usually use. I have several skeins in my stash that I may never use and have bought a ton of accessories I do not really need. I also found if anyone mentions a yarn she brings it to the meeting room to show all of us. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:40 am EST and 4'C (39'F). The rain has stopped and there is a strange line of sunshine across the backyard that is reflecting off the neighbour's house. We won't get full sun into the backyard until afternoon.
> I drove in heavy rain last night from Peterborough to halfway home, but Knit Night was worth it. Not a full house but lots of laughs, which was good, because I was doing 4 inches of ribbing. The transmission went in mum's car, the satellite guy is finally coming on Thursday and I missed the deadline for filing taxes. Luckily I get a refund, so they don't care if I'm late. Oh, and I bought yarn at Knit Night. I need to stop doing that, but I had asked about this yarn so the owner got it in for me, so I had to buy it. She's tricky like that.  :sm11:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you are feeling better this a.m.


Thanks Jeanette, a little queasy but otherwise ok!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Because the voting is for County level, and you are in London. You already have your Mayor.


Fair enough!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Jeanette, a little queasy but otherwise ok!


Hope that goes away as the day wears on. Do you have a blood pressure cuff at home to do a double check? Be well.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree knitpicks tips are the best. However after using chiaogoo I gave up on the knitpicks. The join on the chiaogoos are so much smoother and the cable is more flexible. BTW I have read a lot about more dissatisfaction since the ownership of knitpicks changed.


Dreamweaver said:


> Knit Picks laminated birch..... so nice. I don't like plastic, acrylic of any kind nor do I like bamboo. Just getting ready to order the square tips from Knit Picks. If I were a lady of independent means, I might get some Addi clicks or Chiaogoos, but I really like the KP or the Knitter's Pride because of the sharp points. Great for lace and so well priced. ( have some super old circulars.... really short and a metal cable. I think they belong in a museum. I'll never use them.)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds beautiful. Seeing rainbows makes me feel less stressed and peaceful.


jollypolly said:


> I've just done my budget for the month and came here to see how you all are. So much is happening..hard to keep straight since I miss so often., on my way home today it rained a bit and the most lovely rainbows appeared as I was coming toward the bridge. There were two from one city to another quite a distance away. Then we noticed a second paler one had a greyish area between so it looked like a canapé with two rainbow borders.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I use fixed circular needles. My favorite needle tips are the knitpicks. The joins, for me, are awful. Bought cables for each tip and super glued them. Still not the smoothest join. I use my fixed chiaogoo the most but their tips are second to knitpicks. Cannot use the Addi click as they come unclicked for me. I wonder if it is because I am left handed and turn them in a funny way?


Islander said:


> A lovely case Londy. I'm wondering if anybody uses fixed needle cables anymore? xox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Went out for a quiz night with Jill last night but it was cancelled again :sm14: However, we had some dinner and my neice and her fella were there so it was nice evening. May have over-indulged as the palpitations started when I got home and stopped a couple of hours ago. Felt a bit rough and hot in the night and just feel drained today. Just as well I am retired and able to sit and knit if necessary!!
> 
> Have a good one y'all, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Hope you're feeling better now, time to be waited on. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went out for a quiz night with Jill last night but it was cancelled again :sm14: However, we had some dinner and my neice and her fella were there so it was nice evening. May have over-indulged as the palpitations started when I got home and stopped a couple of hours ago. Felt a bit rough and hot in the night and just feel drained today. Just as well I am retired and able to sit and knit if necessary!!
> 
> Have a good one y'all, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


Take care of yourself! Glad you got out, though, and enjoyed yourself. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I cannot imagine you giving up, you are such a good knitter.


Obviously I knit within my limits and I think this one is beyond them. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed!! The lobster claw sounds yummy but not sure I'd manage one for breakfast!!


Me either. Probably a bit rich for me for breakfast. Try to stay as dry as you can with that rain. We made it up into the 70sF yesterday and supposed to again today and then have a thunder storm this afternoon. Oh, well, at least it's getting warmer finally! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Obviously I knit within my limits and I think this one is beyond them. xx


Fair enough. Good for trying. It looks such fun and it seems quite a few people have managed it, so I will have a try, maybe just a sample to use up some yarn!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is a quiz question for you. Did you have wine last night before the onset of afib? Glad they have stopped. They sure are a nuisance. Relax and recoup today with a glass of juice and your knitting.


London Girl said:


> Went out for a quiz night with Jill last night but it was cancelled again :sm14: However, we had some dinner and my neice and her fella were there so it was nice evening. May have over-indulged as the palpitations started when I got home and stopped a couple of hours ago. Felt a bit rough and hot in the night and just feel drained today. Just as well I am retired and able to sit and knit if necessary!!
> 
> Have a good one y'all, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope that goes away as the day wears on. Do you have a blood pressure cuff at home to do a double check? Be well.


I don't but my BP is always normal, in spite of the palpitations!! Feeling fine now, had some soup and toast for lunch! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you're feeling better now, time to be waited on. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


I'm not waiting for that, I'd die of starvation!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have spent most of this morning trying to sort out foxpaws, it took about half an hour to just do a third of the second row, lost count, ripped it out and am now looking for something different. I don't need any more hassle in my life. xx


Glad l didn't start it. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Obviously I knit within my limits and I think this one is beyond them. xx


I bet you go back to it, you don't strike me as a lady for giving up!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Here is a quiz question for you. Did you have wine last night before the onset of afib? Glad they have stopped. They sure are a nuisance. Relax and recoup today with a glass of juice and your knitting.


Yes, I did, more than half a bottle but it doesn't always affect me. Staying 'on the wagon for now' though!! :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad l didn't start it. X


Oh go on, give it a go! I hate being beaten - by a knitting pattern anyway! :sm12: so as soon as I can print it, I shall sit quietly and have a go but please don't hold your breath!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Done Dorset button museum now having lunch in 13thc pub x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh go on, give it a go! I hate being beaten - by a knitting pattern anyway! :sm12: so as soon as I can print it, I shall sit quietly and have a go but please don't hold your breath!! xxx


Definitely NO! As I am in Dorset I am making Dorset buttons xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

June sorry you had one of your turns. Hope you are raking it easy xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Dr. told me some wines are more troublesome than others. As I do not drink wine I did not remember which ones to avoid. Perhaps pay attention to which one you have enjoyed before inset of symptoms.


London Girl said:


> Yes, I did, more than half a bottle but it doesn't always affect me. Staying 'on the wagon for now' though!! :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic looking buttons.


PurpleFi said:


> Done Dorset button museum now having lunch in 13thc pub x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done Dorset button museum now having lunch in 13thc pub x


Cool!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> June sorry you had one of your turns. Hope you are raking it easy xxx


Yes, I am ! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Dr. told me some wines are more troublesome than others. As I do not drink wine I did not remember which ones to avoid. Perhaps pay attention to which one you have enjoyed before inset of symptoms.


Well, bizarrely, we always drink the same wine in the same pub chain, maybe I just had too much!1 xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely NO! As I am in Dorset I am making Dorset buttons xxxxxx


Ok, don't shout!!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I bet you go back to it, you don't strike me as a lady for giving up!!! xxx


Not sure yet, have been in the frog pond this afternoon. Looked at the Miss Grace shawl and couldn't get my head round so started the Spring Thaw shawl at least three times, think I am off now. Our flock has increased, two sheep, four lambs. Just kicked them out of the garden for a while. Perhaps I can settle down now. Glad you're feeling better. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, getting the sleep apnea controlled should really help with energy level. My brother swears by his CPAP machine.
> 
> What kind of critters do you have? Poor GD had bed bugs in her first college dorm and they had to move them out twice and treat. Finally moved her to another dorm. Whatever it is, hard to get them all...... Good Luck.


bed bugs and they are hard to get even catching it early but they are in just one room and trying to keep it that way is the problem nobody else in this house is helpful with not carrying things from that room to other rooms......urgh!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done Dorset button museum now having lunch in 13thc pub x


Sounds like a lot of fun!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, poor you! Are we talking about your leg problem and can you clarify what caused it? Wish I could come and give you a hand to get it all sorted, that's probably the last thing you feel like doing! xxxx


No that is still a mystery the itchy bumps were bug bites, so I am still trying to treat everything times 5 and it is impossible to get on top of it. My sleep test for the machine is scheduled for the 27th unless they have a cancellation to work out what pressure I need and such I had 86 episodes per hour and my oxygen would drop to 85%.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, VERY proud of my little dyslexic!! xxx


With good reason that is great results!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No that is still a mystery the itchy bumps were bug bites, so I am still trying to treat everything times 5 and it is impossible to get on top of it. My sleep test for the machine is scheduled for the 27th unless they have a cancellation to work out what pressure I need and such I had 86 episodes per hour and my oxygen would drop to 85%.


that is far worse than mine and must be dealt with urgently. I hope your Dr can do something.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, don't shout!!! xxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's not raining yet, but over the next 4 days we will get a month's worth of rain. I need a new umbrella.
> There was a mob near where I work trying to buy new townhouses before they are built. Fists started flying and the police had to intervene. They need to build more affordable homes like this and not the stupidly expensive mega-mansions that they are building in Toronto.
> I had a decadent breakfast as I munched on the claw of the lobster that the guy in cubicle next to mine brought back from Nova Scotia for me. yum.
> I've almost finished the ribbing on my new cotton shell. Four inches of ribbing. It better look really good.
> Oh, and "May the fourth be with you"


Hehehe!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SOrry. Xxxxxxx ????????????????

That was to June xxx

Off out for dinner now xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> SOrry. Xxxxxxx ????????????????
> 
> That was to June xxx
> 
> Off out for dinner now xxxx


Enjoy!! xxxxxx :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Nothings happened today. Just did some washing, did some knitting. Had tea with Marg and watched TV. Bit of a non day. Maybe I should have gone out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went to the shop, had a coffee and cake. That's about the most interesting thing happening today.weather is a bit miserable and I'm sneezy now. Hope it's hay fever not a cold.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Nothings happened today. Just did some washing, did some knitting. Had tea with Marg and watched TV. Bit of a non day. Maybe I should have gone out.


I like non days myself. Don't have many.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good news on all of that. I think your DS's trip will do him good even if it is for work. I know you are worried about his reaction to the loss of his dad but how are the boys taking it? My boys would be devastated if Alan died.


The boys are very much like dad....It comes and goes for them. They talk to me though and ask questions, strange questions. We'll all get there, I know we will because we are close.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> enjoy the fox paws. Are you bringing what you have done to Blackpool. I'm dying to try it but have too many WIPs already.


Go on then...tell me...what are fox paws?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh Purple, if you cannot shout, you are not talking at all?
This is in response to the blank message. Cannot use quote reply when there is no reply.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Nothings happened today. Just did some washing, did some knitting. Had tea with Marg and watched TV. Bit of a non day. Maybe I should have gone out.


I haven't been out today either, it's been grey and drizzly all day so I stayed in and sewed and knitted!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

martina said:


> Went to the shop, had a coffee and cake. That's about the most interesting thing happening today.weather is a bit miserable and I'm sneezy now. Hope it's hay fever not a cold.


I think I might do that tomorrow


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Go on then...tell me...what are fox paws?


It's a shawl pattern I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Went to the shop, had a coffee and cake. That's about the most interesting thing happening today.weather is a bit miserable and I'm sneezy now. Hope it's hay fever not a cold.


I've been for my walk this morning. Doing laundry now. Meeting up with a friend for knitting and chatting this afternoon. Doing some knitting here. That's it for me. We've got more sunshine for now but supposed to be getting a thunderstorm and some rain later today. I'm enjoying it while I can.

I hope you feel better soon, Martina! Sending you healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's a shawl pattern I think.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws


Thankyou londy. Its a it adventurous for me...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I had a walk up the street and then came home and did some knitting.
> 
> I forgot to tell you all....On Sunday DS and me went to the RNLI at Redcar and gave them $175.30p from Alberts funeral. They were very pleased to receive it.
> 
> ...


Well done on the donation, RNLI is close to my heart as my mum's family were all fishermen in Hastings. Pleased the letter arrived, at lady. You will mis your DS, I hope he enjoys his time there.


----------



## Madspinner (Apr 26, 2017)

martina said:


> Well, here's some news for you, I only use long straight needles. Considered odd by some but works for me.


I also prefer long straight needles, though when I have to use circulars I have a set if Chicagoo interchangables, which I like as they have sharp tips and a really nice cable.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> You'll be whacked by the end of the day, early night for you dear!!! xxx


No it's choir tonight. We are doing the song 'Shut up & dance with me' it's a great song, very popular last year. It's my Euan's favourite song, he will be impressed. On Sunday we are singing in Greenwich Park while there is a run on. EUAN is taking part, an achievement for him as he doesn't like crowds.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws


It is really pretty I just don't have enough quiet time to be able to do that right now!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's 7am here and nothing mentioned on the BBC radio or on the news website I have taken a look at


Thanks... No news here all day either. It was someone in Australia that posted about it. Probably misinformation.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh Purple, if you cannot shout, you are not talking at all?
> This is in response to the blank message. Cannot use quote reply when there is no reply.


Can't even blame the typolis for that one. Just had a lovely meal in a 17c pub and am now back at hotel in my PhD. All this fresh air has made me tired. Xx
Ps Pjs not phd!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No it's choir tonight. We are doing the song 'Shut up & dance with me' it's a great song, very popular last year. It's my Euan's favourite song, he will be impressed. On Sunday we are singing in Greenwich Park while there is a run on. EUAN is taking part, an achievement for him as he doesn't like crowds.


Good for you and Euan xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't been out today either, it's been grey and drizzly all day so I stayed in and sewed and knitted!! xxx


Come to Dorset, we've had sunshine today. Here's a photo of the back if our hotel from the garden x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Its another sunny day. Ive got nothing planned today. I may tidy up.!!


TIDY, another one of those 4-letter words!!! I'm doing the WASH, followed by the IRON with a very little TIDY as I go from one mess to another. DH just came in and has asked if I want to go to our alley kid's softball game..... not really, but I guess I can put on clothes and a bag over my head. They are so good to us and it is close. Not how I planned on relaxing thi evening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, but it is getting brighter. All packed and getting ready to go. Bentley knows something i up as he slept in the spare room last night, waiting for my friend to come no doubt.
> 
> The news from the Palace is that Prince Philip is going to retire in the autumn, he is 96 after all.
> 
> Should get wifi at the hotel so hopefully catch you later. Love and hugs. xx


Ahhh. and I thought the Queen might have been handing over the realm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have spent most of this morning trying to sort out foxpaws, it took about half an hour to just do a third of the second row, lost count, ripped it out and am now looking for something different. I don't need any more hassle in my life. xx


No, you don't. Glad you tested that pattern for us!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Come to Dorset, we've had sunshine today. Here's a photo of the back if our hotel from the garden x


What a shame the pool is covered, you could have had a pre-dinner swim. xx :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You whine away dear, we're always interested and it does help to unload it sometimes!! xxx


 :sm17: It sure does.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Come to Dorset, we've had sunshine today. Here's a photo of the back if our hotel from the garden x


That is lovely!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> No, you don't. Glad you tested that pattern for us!


Everyone thinks I will have another go at it, maybe if DH disappeared for a few days I might get to sit down and slowly work it out but I need to be left alone to sort it. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ahhh. and I thought the Queen might have been handing over the realm.


She'll never do that x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What a shame the pool is covered, you could have had a pre-dinner swim. xx :sm09:


Too cold for me xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning I'm at my job, it seems busy here already. Have been up to the hospital for my blood tests, so an early start for me. I am hoping to stay for knitting group this afternoon but have also promised to pick O up from his after school club, he's doing hockey today. Must go the phone is going mad!


Sounds like a super busy day.... YOu should sleep well tonight!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You have probably got the answer by now but the news was that the Duke of Edinburgh will stop taking on public duties from the Autumn. Well, he WILL be 96 next month! The Queen though, has said she will never stop!! x


Kinda figured that was the Queen's thoughts.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Went out for a quiz night with Jill last night but it was cancelled again :sm14: However, we had some dinner and my neice and her fella were there so it was nice evening. May have over-indulged as the palpitations started when I got home and stopped a couple of hours ago. Felt a bit rough and hot in the night and just feel drained today. Just as well I am retired and able to sit and knit if necessary!!
> 
> Have a good one y'all, catch you later!! xxxxxxx


You may be retired but you never slow down. Thought the medication was supposed to stop those. Maybe time for an adjustment? Sit a bit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:36 am EST and 4'C (39'F). It's not raining yet, but over the next 4 days we will get a month's worth of rain. I need a new umbrella.
> There was a mob near where I work trying to buy new townhouses before they are built. Fists started flying and the police had to intervene. They need to build more affordable homes like this and not the stupidly expensive mega-mansions that they are building in Toronto.
> I a decadent breakfast as I munched on the claw of the lobster that the guy in cubicle next to mine brought back from Nova Scotia for me. yum.
> I've almost finished the ribbing on my new cotton shell. Four inches of ribbing. It better look really good.
> Oh, and "May the fourth be with you"


Yes, we have mega-mansions sitting right next door to original homes near downtown. People buy them up for the land and then knock the houses down and start over. It looks so out of place. We are getting a huge influx of townomes and apartments near us because of all the business development. Not cheap either. My house taxes are going up so much, we may have to move, but where????

Smartie. Today is Livey's 17th and that would have been the perfect Facebook comment!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I couldn't have done the tail, but one claw was just right. Dunked it into melted butter and poured the melted butter on my toast when I was finished. I'm good until lunch now.


I am now drooling. Lobster is often my birthday dinner and DH laughs at my "soup" because I will get all the meat out of everywhere and put it in my butter bowl. Then I can wash my hands and just enjoy! (I am more polite when in public!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I like your Mom's rule. Maybe I'll throw 2 away every time I buy 1 until the piles are more controllable!


My thought as well. Now, if DH would do the same with his shirts!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I like DPNs for small things like socks and especially gloves.


Yes! That Magic Loop and using two little circulars is just more messing than I care for... If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes! That Magic Loop and using two little circulars is just more messing than I care for... If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


I'm a Dpn girl for socks x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm a Dpn girl for socks x


I don't do sock, just saying. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> I agree knitpicks tips are the best. However after using chiaogoo I gave up on the knitpicks. The join on the chiaogoos are so much smoother and the cable is more flexible. BTW I have read a lot about more dissatisfaction since the ownership of knitpicks changed.


Shoot. I did not realize the ownership had changed. The original gal was terrific.... And probably why the change. I may have to reconsider what I buy for my square set.... They sure have ood prices though and I have not had yarn problems, but I haven't bought from them for awhile.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> I use fixed circular needles. My favorite needle tips are the knitpicks. The joins, for me, are awful. Bought cables for each tip and super glued them. Still not the smoothest join. I use my fixed chiaogoo the most but their tips are second to knitpicks. Cannot use the Addi click as they come unclicked for me. I wonder if it is because I am left handed and turn them in a funny way?


Now there is a thought.... I'm a leftie as well.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now there is a thought.... I'm a leftie as well.


And me, not had any problems yet with my new ones. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't do sock, just saying. xx
> 
> I won't hold it against you xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Barn-dweller said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do sock, just saying. xx
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Madspinner said:


> I also prefer long straight needles, though when I have to use circulars I have a set if Chicagoo interchangables, which I like as they have sharp tips and a really nice cable.


Are they the metal obes? I just got the natural wood ones and they're not sharp at all. Very disappointing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks what's beyond the walled garden.....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Looks what's beyond the walled garden.....


Arrrrrrrrgh. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Arrrrrrrrgh. xx


Barny, good thing you gave PurpleFi some of your sheep wrangling skills.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Barny, good thing you gave PurpleFi some of your sheep wrangling skills.


I sure could do with all my helpers now. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> No that is still a mystery the itchy bumps were bug bites, so I am still trying to treat everything times 5 and it is impossible to get on top of it. My sleep test for the machine is scheduled for the 27th unless they have a cancellation to work out what pressure I need and such I had 86 episodes per hour and my oxygen would drop to 85%.


You will feel so much better when you get your CPAP. I am being good Girl & using it every night, which I wasn't before.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Come to Dorset, we've had sunshine today. Here's a photo of the back if our hotel from the garden x


That looks very nice, we love Dorset, had a holiday a couple of weeks ago. Hope the weather keeps fine for you during the rest of your stay.


----------



## Madspinner (Apr 26, 2017)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are they the metal obes? I just got the natural wood ones and they're not sharp at all. Very disappointing.


Yes, I think they are steel, not as shiny as the Nova knit pros, but solid metal.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That looks very nice, we love Dorset, had a holiday a couple of weeks ago. Hope the weather keeps fine for you during the rest of your stay.


Thanks Chris xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Madspinner said:


> Yes, I think they are steel, not as shiny as the Nova knit pros, but solid metal.


Nice - I use the wood ones for cotton and some tape yarns which split easily so they do get used; just not my favorite. Glad you like the metal ones. I really like the Knitter's Pride Nova Platina ones.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Come to Dorset, we've had sunshine today. Here's a photo of the back if our hotel from the garden x


It looks lovely! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Looks what's beyond the walled garden.....


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me, not had any problems yet with my new ones. xx


I don't have problems with my Knit Picks but I am careful to tighten really well. Knitting is a two handed activity. The only thing I have ever worried about was untwisting a yarn and I do have to pick up stitches around neck etc. backwards or use a crochet hook.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Looks what's beyond the walled garden.....


They must be looking for Barny.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely NO! As I am in Dorset I am making Dorset buttons xxxxxx


Come on over... I have to brush up on that as someone has asked me to teach her (or, more likely, do them for her.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone. Nothings happened today. Just did some washing, did some knitting. Had tea with Marg and watched TV. Bit of a non day. Maybe I should have gone out.


I did a little washing and a little ironing. We went to the softball game. I should have stayed in. The seats were just hard concrete and my tummy muscles were not happy with no back for support. We had to bring dinner home, as I was too tired and uncomfortable to sit in restaurant. Still, enjoyed the sunshine and breezy fresh air.

I call those non-days, me days and I seem to need a lot of them. Sound like you did quite a bit with yours.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The boys are very much like dad....It comes and goes for them. They talk to me though and ask questions, strange questions. We'll all get there, I know we will because we are close.


You are and you will. It is a good thing that the boys have so many good memories. Talking is better than bottling up unless it starts to upset you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> No it's choir tonight. We are doing the song 'Shut up & dance with me' it's a great song, very popular last year. It's my Euan's favourite song, he will be impressed. On Sunday we are singing in Greenwich Park while there is a run on. EUAN is taking part, an achievement for him as he doesn't like crowds.


That IS a great song. I'm impressed. Good for Euan, taking part. I'm not big on crowds myself.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Everyone thinks I will have another go at it, maybe if DH disappeared for a few days I might get to sit down and slowly work it out but I need to be left alone to sort it. xx


If we could only send them off together, maybe I would have a go, but need to find my creative mind again first.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dr. tomorrow. They changed it to 11 instead of 9. Thank goodness. That is a civil hour. Still, better get to bed soon or I will still be grousing about getting up. Hope the sun is shining everywhere tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

This may be a duplicate post, but I couldn't find the original.
Today is Livey's 17th birthday. My sunshine girl. They grow up so darned fast.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This may be a duplicate post, but I couldn't find the original.
> Today is Livey's 17th birthday. My sunshine girl. They grow up so darned fast.


They do grow up fast don't they!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This may be a duplicate post, but I couldn't find the original.
> Today is Livey's 17th birthday. My sunshine girl. They grow up so darned fast.


Lovely photo x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very windy but sunny Dorset. Just had a lovely breakfast and are now off out for the day. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very windy but sunny Dorset. Just had a lovely breakfast and are now off out for the day. Xx


Same here, sunny but windy, have a good day, where you off to today? xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bright but chilly and windy here today. Going to lunch with eldest sometime today. No other plans.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, It looks sunny out there today. I didnt sleep too well last night. My mind just seems to not want to shut off. I may have a walk out later and have a coffee up the street.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This may be a duplicate post, but I couldn't find the original.
> Today is Livey's 17th birthday. My sunshine girl. They grow up so darned fast.


lovely photo. And a pretty girl. Happy birthday livey.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, just letting everyone know that I visited my daughters in Adelaide, and left my knitting and tablet at their place, and it is difficult doing this on my phone. It isnt too bad reading on my phone, but typing out a post and posting photos is a little difficult. I am hoping to get my tablet back in the next few days. Then I will do a big catchup!! 
Have a great day xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It's still raining. The Don Valley Parkway, that highway that we took from the hotel in Toronto that wound through the river valley, has had the bottom blocked off due to flooding. Toronto Island(s) which is a sandbar has been sandbagged and evacuated. The high water levels and wind and waves are washing the sandy islands away. We have a trickle of water in our basement, so we haven't been too bad. I'm on a little hill which helps.
They are forecasting that this rain will turn into snow on Sunday.
The satellite guy (guys) came yesterday. Our entire system has been checked, wires tightened and one box in the basement has been replaced. I have all my channels back and more, which is good because last night the internet was out.
My ribbing is done. Now I can work on the interesting parts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi everyone, just letting everyone know that I visited my daughters in Adelaide, and left my knitting and tablet at their place, and it is difficult doing this on my phone. It isnt too bad reading on my phone, but typing out a post and posting photos is a little difficult. I am hoping to get my tablet back in the next few days. Then I will do a big catchup!!
> Have a great day xxxx


I need to get a new bag for my iPad.  One that has a strap. I've been using a backpack, but I can't see what is happening behind me.
I hope you get your tablet back soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, It looks sunny out there today. I didnt sleep too well last night. My mind just seems to not want to shut off. I may have a walk out later and have a coffee up the street.


Camomile tea before bed? And lavender sprigs around your room.
Enjoy your walk.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This may be a duplicate post, but I couldn't find the original.
> Today is Livey's 17th birthday. My sunshine girl. They grow up so darned fast.


Very nice picture.
Happy Birthday Livey,.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dr. tomorrow. They changed it to 11 instead of 9. Thank goodness. That is a civil hour. Still, better get to bed soon or I will still be grousing about getting up. Hope the sun is shining everywhere tomorrow.


Hope you don't get poked and prodded too much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Looks what's beyond the walled garden.....


SHEEP..... :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are they the metal obes? I just got the natural wood ones and they're not sharp at all. Very disappointing.


I have the ChiaGoo mini's and they are like hypodermic needles. Tiny and dangerous. They seem to be very sturdy despite their size so I'm not worried about bending them (I have bent metal straights before)
So you're recommending the Chiagoo Twists (metal with red cables) over the Spins (bamboo with the clear cables). Thanks, that helps.
I have the Knitters Pride bamboo so I don't really need another bamboo set. Although I don't like that lack of finish on the Knitters Pride bamboo tips. And I prefer the older black cables instead of the new coloured cables. They are too stiff.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes! That Magic Loop and using two little circulars is just more messing than I care for... If it ain't broke, don't fix it!





PurpleFi said:


> I'm a Dpn girl for socks x


Sorry, I don't like wrangling a handful of "porcupine". I'll stick to the Magic Loop, or travelling Loop if I don't have the right size cable available.
Whatever works. So long as we create wearable socks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The TV has just said that the commuter train to Toronto has been shut down due to flooding. Time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I could not shut my mind off either. I was worrying about my friends neighbor. Do not even know the people, never even seen them, but I still worried. 
A walk out and a cuppa sounds like a nice outing.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, It looks sunny out there today. I didnt sleep too well last night. My mind just seems to not want to shut off. I may have a walk out later and have a coffee up the street.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That sounds awful. Hope you have supplies and the row boat ready. 
Glad you finally got the satellite issue fixed. Stay safe.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It's still raining. The Don Valley Parkway, that highway that we took from the hotel in Toronto that wound through the river valley, has had the bottom blocked off due to flooding. Toronto Island(s) which is a sandbar has been sandbagged and evacuated. The high water levels and wind and waves are washing the sandy islands away. We have a trickle of water in our basement, so we haven't been too bad. I'm on a little hill which helps.
> They are forecasting that this rain will turn into snow on Sunday.
> The satellite guy (guys) came yesterday. Our entire system has been checked, wires tightened and one box in the basement has been replaced. I have all my channels back and more, which is good because last night the internet was out.
> My ribbing is done. Now I can work on the interesting parts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> lovely photo. And a pretty girl. Happy birthday livey.


And a very Happy Birthday to Livey from me, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The TV has just said that the commuter train to Toronto has been shut down due to flooding. Time for me to go.
> Everyone have a great day


Be safe out there, Nitzi. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. We've had thunder and lightning off and on since yesterday afternoon and it looks to be going on this morning, but hopefully clearing up later (at least only rain then, and the thunderstorm will move away). It's kind of windy out there this morning, too, so no walk right now. Maybe later. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Rain rain and it's a bit chilly here too. We also have had rain all night and yesterday. 
Took my neighbor across the street and her two kids along with Jen to the library last night for their may the 4th be with you event. It was allot of fun. Crafts and food and then got to watch one of the movies. Not the newest one but the one before that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Rain rain and it's a bit chilly here too. We also have had rain all night and yesterday.
> Took my neighbor across the street and her two kids along with Jen to the library last night for their may the 4th be with you event. It was allot of fun. Crafts and food and then got to watch one of the movies. Not the newest one but the one before that.


Fun and great photos. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

My next door neighbor (nosy britches ) got upset that the other neighbor was here and didn't want to talk to her so she chased her out into the street and tore into her. Then she turned around and was yelling at me saying D's blocks her driveway and we don't respect her....... Childish behavior. D's was right in front of our house, he didn't ever block her drive. If you park on the street in front of her house she thinks your blocking her drive. She had the whole street in an uproar. Needless to say my kids didn't take kindly to her yelling at me so D's knocked on her door and the whole family ended up outside telling her where to suck it. She didn't want to have to see my friends walk into my backyard so she said she would call the police on anyone who walked between our houses!....I own half that walk way so I was not as composed in my language as I should have been. Who has a lamp handy.
Then the worst part.... She was still so angry she called child protective services on the friend across the street and said she was drug and sex trafficking!!!!! All because she didn't want to be her friend. Can y'all believe that. One more thing and dh says he is calling a neighborhood meeting in front of her house to tell them we all want them to move... And he is going to invite the police himself because we know most of them personally anyway. Crazy times I tell ya. Some people are just nuts.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Fun and great photos. :sm24: xxxooo


I like this one too lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry about the rant... Just needed to unload all that.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I made another hot pad just like the one I gave away. Couldn't remember if I posted the pic so here ya go.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

My iris's


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Happy late birthday barny ! Sorry I missed it. Have had my hands full with doctors and neighbors and sweet pea. She's been really sick all week.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Love and hugs all! ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have the ChiaGoo mini's and they are like hypodermic needles. Tiny and dangerous. They seem to be very sturdy despite their size so I'm not worried about bending them (I have bent metal straights before)
> So you're recommending the Chiagoo Twists (metal with red cables) over the Spins (bamboo with the clear cables). Thanks, that helps.
> I have the Knitters Pride bamboo so I don't really need another bamboo set. Although I don't like that lack of finish on the Knitters Pride bamboo tips. And I prefer the older black cables instead of the new coloured cables. They are too stiff.


For the kind of knitting I do, I do like metal needles so prefer them.

Seeing as you already have Knitter's Pride; the Melodies of Life (light weight aluminum) and Royales (wood with brass tips) are also very good and will interchange with what you have. I ordered some from the
stuff4crafts.com to have at KAP. Great pricing-we'll see how their customer service is.

The Royales remind of the Karbonz but easier to work with on dark yarns because they are not black. Some reviews have commented that their yarn grabs on the join by the tips, but I've not had that issue.

Also, I love the short version of the Nova Platina--both round and cubic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Rain rain and it's a bit chilly here too. We also have had rain all night and yesterday.
> Took my neighbor across the street and her two kids along with Jen to the library last night for their may the 4th be with you event. It was allot of fun. Crafts and food and then got to watch one of the movies. Not the newest one but the one before that.


Great idea for the library to have that event.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> My next door neighbor (nosy britches ) got upset that the other neighbor was here and didn't want to talk to her so she chased her out into the street and tore into her. Then she turned around and was yelling at me saying D's blocks her driveway and we don't respect her....... Childish behavior. D's was right in front of our house, he didn't ever block her drive. If you park on the street in front of her house she thinks your blocking her drive. She had the whole street in an uproar. Needless to say my kids didn't take kindly to her yelling at me so D's knocked on her door and the whole family ended up outside telling her where to suck it. She didn't want to have to see my friends walk into my backyard so she said she would call the police on anyone who walked between our houses!....I own half that walk way so I was not as composed in my language as I should have been. Who has a lamp handy.
> Then the worst part.... She was still so angry she called child protective services on the friend across the street and said she was drug and sex trafficking!!!!! All because she didn't want to be her friend. Can y'all believe that. One more thing and dh says he is calling a neighborhood meeting in front of her house to tell them we all want them to move... And he is going to invite the police himself because we know most of them personally anyway. Crazy times I tell ya. Some people are just nuts.


I think I'd have a less flattering name for her. How awful!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I don't like wrangling a handful of "porcupine". I'll stick to the Magic Loop, or travelling Loop if I don't have the right size cable available.
> Whatever works. So long as we create wearable socks.


Absolutely whatever works. I use tiny 5 inch dpns for socks. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> I made another hot pad just like the one I gave away. Couldn't remember if I posted the pic so here ya go.


That's so pretty. Lovely photos of your iris and you and the kids. Sorry about your nasty neighbour. Shall we all come over a d lamp her xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning barley, the sleep lab called and my appointment is the 17th now but it will still take about a month to get my machine........yeah our system is very slow here....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back at the hotel for a rest before we go out for dinner.
Have had a lovely day. Bit windy but some sin.
This morning we went to Thomas Hardy Cottage


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw some lovely bluebells


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Then visited a garden full of rhoderdendrons


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

And other things


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And other things


Great photos and it sounds like a lovely time. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> For the kind of knitting I do, I do like metal needles so prefer them.
> 
> Seeing as you already have Knitter's Pride; the Melodies of Life (light weight aluminum) and Royales (wood with brass tips) are also very good and will interchange with what you have. I ordered some from the
> stuff4crafts.com to have at KAP. Great pricing-we'll see how their customer service is.
> ...


I love the karbonz but one of mine does grab the yarn near the join so it is a pain but I really like the needles so I just roll on and I just got a knitters pride bamboo I think they are bamboo they are the ones I am making the scarf with.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Come to Dorset, we've had sunshine today. Here's a photo of the back if our hotel from the garden x


Lovely, shame you couldn't have a dip!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks lovely. A little get away with a bit of sin thrown in sounds like a great 
thing. ;^)


PurpleFi said:


> Back at the hotel for a rest before we go out for dinner.
> Have had a lovely day. Bit windy but some sin.
> This morning we went to Thomas Hardy Cottage


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You may be retired but you never slow down. Thought the medication was supposed to stop those. Maybe time for an adjustment? Sit a bit.


I was warned that there is no way to stop them but the meds are stroke prevention as palpitations can cause blood clots causing a stroke. I do believe in living life as fully as possible, I'll take the meds but I'll also take my chances!!! And I sit - a lot!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't have problems with my Knit Picks but I am careful to tighten really well. Knitting is a two handed activity. The only thing I have ever worried about was untwisting a yarn and I do have to pick up stitches around neck etc. backwards or use a crochet hook.


Jynx, I remember when I first came on KP and had just bought a starter set of KnitPro interchangeables and couldn't work our how the key worked and you very kindly explained it to me. Thank you!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This may be a duplicate post, but I couldn't find the original.
> Today is Livey's 17th birthday. My sunshine girl. They grow up so darned fast.


What a beautiful girl, please wish her happy birthday from me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi everyone, just letting everyone know that I visited my daughters in Adelaide, and left my knitting and tablet at their place, and it is difficult doing this on my phone. It isnt too bad reading on my phone, but typing out a post and posting photos is a little difficult. I am hoping to get my tablet back in the next few days. Then I will do a big catchup!!
> Have a great day xxxx


Oh no, they will be missing their 'mummy' as much as you are missing them, hope you get them back soon but thanks for letting us know you are ok!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It's still raining. The Don Valley Parkway, that highway that we took from the hotel in Toronto that wound through the river valley, has had the bottom blocked off due to flooding. Toronto Island(s) which is a sandbar has been sandbagged and evacuated. The high water levels and wind and waves are washing the sandy islands away. We have a trickle of water in our basement, so we haven't been too bad. I'm on a little hill which helps.
> They are forecasting that this rain will turn into snow on Sunday.
> The satellite guy (guys) came yesterday. Our entire system has been checked, wires tightened and one box in the basement has been replaced. I have all my channels back and more, which is good because last night the internet was out.
> My ribbing is done. Now I can work on the interesting parts.


Snow? In May??!!! You poor thing and flooding can do so much damage. Hope you, your girls, your stuff and your house stay safe! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Rain rain and it's a bit chilly here too. We also have had rain all night and yesterday.
> Took my neighbor across the street and her two kids along with Jen to the library last night for their may the 4th be with you event. It was allot of fun. Crafts and food and then got to watch one of the movies. Not the newest one but the one before that.


How cool is that? A lovely picture too Ange! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> My next door neighbor (nosy britches ) got upset that the other neighbor was here and didn't want to talk to her so she chased her out into the street and tore into her. Then she turned around and was yelling at me saying D's blocks her driveway and we don't respect her....... Childish behavior. D's was right in front of our house, he didn't ever block her drive. If you park on the street in front of her house she thinks your blocking her drive. She had the whole street in an uproar. Needless to say my kids didn't take kindly to her yelling at me so D's knocked on her door and the whole family ended up outside telling her where to suck it. She didn't want to have to see my friends walk into my backyard so she said she would call the police on anyone who walked between our houses!....I own half that walk way so I was not as composed in my language as I should have been. Who has a lamp handy.
> Then the worst part.... She was still so angry she called child protective services on the friend across the street and said she was drug and sex trafficking!!!!! All because she didn't want to be her friend. Can y'all believe that. One more thing and dh says he is calling a neighborhood meeting in front of her house to tell them we all want them to move... And he is going to invite the police himself because we know most of them personally anyway. Crazy times I tell ya. Some people are just nuts.


Oh dear, sounds like that woman needs professional help!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I like this one too lol


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I made another hot pad just like the one I gave away. Couldn't remember if I posted the pic so here ya go.


That's lovely, really nice colour combo!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back at the hotel for a rest before we go out for dinner.
> Have had a lovely day. Bit windy but some sin.
> This morning we went to Thomas Hardy Cottage


Somebody didn't proof-read........!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And other things


Fabulous pictures!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> My next door neighbor (nosy britches ) got upset that the other neighbor was here and didn't want to talk to her so she chased her out into the street and tore into her. Then she turned around and was yelling at me saying D's blocks her driveway and we don't respect her....... Childish behavior. D's was right in front of our house, he didn't ever block her drive. If you park on the street in front of her house she thinks your blocking her drive. She had the whole street in an uproar. Needless to say my kids didn't take kindly to her yelling at me so D's knocked on her door and the whole family ended up outside telling her where to suck it. She didn't want to have to see my friends walk into my backyard so she said she would call the police on anyone who walked between our houses!....I own half that walk way so I was not as composed in my language as I should have been. Who has a lamp handy.
> Then the worst part.... She was still so angry she called child protective services on the friend across the street and said she was drug and sex trafficking!!!!! All because she didn't want to be her friend. Can y'all believe that. One more thing and dh says he is calling a neighborhood meeting in front of her house to tell them we all want them to move... And he is going to invite the police himself because we know most of them personally anyway. Crazy times I tell ya. Some people are just nuts.


Not the quietest of neighbourhood then? Keep us posted. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I made another hot pad just like the one I gave away. Couldn't remember if I posted the pic so here ya go.


That's really pretty. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Back at the hotel for a rest before we go out for dinner.
> Have had a lovely day. Bit windy but some sin.
> This morning we went to Thomas Hardy Cottage


Lucky you. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have been out with Jill today, we went to Surbiton, just because! Not a lot there except for some nice Edwardian architecture - including Wetherspoons so we bailed out early, intending to get the train back a few stops to Wimbledon, where they have a very nice mall. However, we were so busy nattering, we didn't realise we had got on a non-stopping train and finished up right back at Waterloo! So, we had a walk along the south bank, it was pretty cold and windy but not too unpleasant.

Had some news about my dear friend's 13 year old grandson, the one with non-Hodgkins. He has stage three as it is also in his groin and is going into hospital on Monday for a bone marrow biopsy, lumbar puncture and the permanent chemo line fitted, all under general anaesthetic, poor lamb. Once the results are back, he will begin 10 days of aggressive chemo followed by 9 months of intensive chemo, hopefully followed by remission. I am so sorry for him and his family, it seems so wrong to inflict this on someone so young, I am very sad. :sm03: xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have been out with Jill today, we went to Surbiton, just because! Not a lot there except for some nice Edwardian architecture - including Wetherspoons so we bailed out early, intending to get the train back a few stops to Wimbledon, where they have a very nice mall. However, we were so busy nattering, we didn't realise we had got on a non-stopping train and finished up right back at Waterloo! So, we had a walk along the south bank, it was pretty cold and windy but not too unpleasant.
> 
> Had some news about my dear friend's 13 year old grandson, the one with non-Hodgkins. He has stage three as it is also in his groin and is going into hospital on Monday for a bone marrow biopsy, lumbar puncture and the permanent chemo line fitted, all under general anaesthetic, poor lamb. Once the results are back, he will begin 10 days of aggressive chemo followed by 9 months of intensive chemo, hopefully followed by remission. I am so sorry for him and his family, it seems so wrong to inflict this on someone so young, I am very sad. :sm03: xxxxx


Oh dear, he sounds as though he is in for a rough time. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sending him and his family all the loving and caring that cyber space can transport.


London Girl said:


> Have been out with Jill today, we went to Surbiton, just because! Not a lot there except for some nice Edwardian architecture - including Wetherspoons so we bailed out early, intending to get the train back a few stops to Wimbledon, where they have a very nice mall. However, we were so busy nattering, we didn't realise we had got on a non-stopping train and finished up right back at Waterloo! So, we had a walk along the south bank, it was pretty cold and windy but not too unpleasant.
> 
> Had some news about my dear friend's 13 year old grandson, the one with non-Hodgkins. He has stage three as it is also in his groin and is going into hospital on Monday for a bone marrow biopsy, lumbar puncture and the permanent chemo line fitted, all under general anaesthetic, poor lamb. Once the results are back, he will begin 10 days of aggressive chemo followed by 9 months of intensive chemo, hopefully followed by remission. I am so sorry for him and his family, it seems so wrong to inflict this on someone so young, I am very sad. :sm03: xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, he sounds as though he is in for a rough time. xxxx


Yes, along with the rest of the family, I expect. Hopefully, he's young enough that it might all be a bit exciting and hopefully, he'll bounce back, in time. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sending him and his family all the loving and caring that cyber space can transport.


Thanks jinx, will bundle it all up and pass it on! I hope I would cope as well as my friend is, if it were Jake xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me. 

DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


Very well done that man!! Of course you are proud of him, so are we - and so is dear Albert, of course!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Love and hugs all! ????


love all the photos linky. and I love your description of your get together with your neighbour. I can just see you in my mind.You made me smile.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been out with Jill today, we went to Surbiton, just because! Not a lot there except for some nice Edwardian architecture - including Wetherspoons so we bailed out early, intending to get the train back a few stops to Wimbledon, where they have a very nice mall. However, we were so busy nattering, we didn't realise we had got on a non-stopping train and finished up right back at Waterloo! So, we had a walk along the south bank, it was pretty cold and windy but not too unpleasant.
> 
> Had some news about my dear friend's 13 year old grandson, the one with non-Hodgkins. He has stage three as it is also in his groin and is going into hospital on Monday for a bone marrow biopsy, lumbar puncture and the permanent chemo line fitted, all under general anaesthetic, poor lamb. Once the results are back, he will begin 10 days of aggressive chemo followed by 9 months of intensive chemo, hopefully followed by remission. I am so sorry for him and his family, it seems so wrong to inflict this on someone so young, I am very sad. :sm03: xxxxx


I always feel sad for young ones who have the trouble. It seems so unfair. At least my albert was 70. Its not right for kids to be poorly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And other things


Beautiful outing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love the karbonz but one of mine does grab the yarn near the join so it is a pain but I really like the needles so I just roll on and I just got a knitters pride bamboo I think they are bamboo they are the ones I am making the scarf with.


Are they the Dreamz?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Somebody didn't proof-read........!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Freudian slip!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been out with Jill today, we went to Surbiton, just because! Not a lot there except for some nice Edwardian architecture - including Wetherspoons so we bailed out early, intending to get the train back a few stops to Wimbledon, where they have a very nice mall. However, we were so busy nattering, we didn't realise we had got on a non-stopping train and finished up right back at Waterloo! So, we had a walk along the south bank, it was pretty cold and windy but not too unpleasant.
> 
> Had some news about my dear friend's 13 year old grandson, the one with non-Hodgkins. He has stage three as it is also in his groin and is going into hospital on Monday for a bone marrow biopsy, lumbar puncture and the permanent chemo line fitted, all under general anaesthetic, poor lamb. Once the results are back, he will begin 10 days of aggressive chemo followed by 9 months of intensive chemo, hopefully followed by remission. I am so sorry for him and his family, it seems so wrong to inflict this on someone so young, I am very sad. :sm03: xxxxx


Very sad; saying prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


That's wonderful. Pass along my congratulations.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And other things


What lovely photos!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Way to go Stephen. We are all proud of you.


grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been out with Jill today, we went to Surbiton, just because! Not a lot there except for some nice Edwardian architecture - including Wetherspoons so we bailed out early, intending to get the train back a few stops to Wimbledon, where they have a very nice mall. However, we were so busy nattering, we didn't realise we had got on a non-stopping train and finished up right back at Waterloo! So, we had a walk along the south bank, it was pretty cold and windy but not too unpleasant.
> 
> Had some news about my dear friend's 13 year old grandson, the one with non-Hodgkins. He has stage three as it is also in his groin and is going into hospital on Monday for a bone marrow biopsy, lumbar puncture and the permanent chemo line fitted, all under general anaesthetic, poor lamb. Once the results are back, he will begin 10 days of aggressive chemo followed by 9 months of intensive chemo, hopefully followed by remission. I am so sorry for him and his family, it seems so wrong to inflict this on someone so young, I am very sad. :sm03: xxxxx


Oh Londy that is very intense treatment makes me want to cry he is so young!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> This may be a duplicate post, but I couldn't find the original.
> Today is Livey's 17th birthday. My sunshine girl. They grow up so darned fast.


She's so cute! Hope she has a wonderful day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, It looks sunny out there today. I didnt sleep too well last night. My mind just seems to not want to shut off. I may have a walk out later and have a coffee up the street.


Hope you went for your walk & found cake! The fresh air must of done you good, you do live in a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


That is awesome congratulations!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are they the Dreamz?


They are the regular black karbonz is that who makes them?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Not caught up but having a few minutes to myself. I very crazily told my DD that her 2 boys could come & stay tonight & tomorrow, Oscar found out so he's here too. They are all 'camping' in our sitting room, it's bedlem! Oscar has never slept away from his parents before, he keeps saying it's exciting. I've already had a call from his mum, she was in tears, so worried about him. I'm off to organise them getting ready for bed. Hope you all have a quiet evening, do t think I will. I love being a grandma!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


Good for him, hope he will feel that things are on the up a bit now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Somebody didn't proof-read........!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Typolitis!????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been out with Jill today, we went to Surbiton, just because! Not a lot there except for some nice Edwardian architecture - including Wetherspoons so we bailed out early, intending to get the train back a few stops to Wimbledon, where they have a very nice mall. However, we were so busy nattering, we didn't realise we had got on a non-stopping train and finished up right back at Waterloo! So, we had a walk along the south bank, it was pretty cold and windy but not too unpleasant.
> 
> Had some news about my dear friend's 13 year old grandson, the one with non-Hodgkins. He has stage three as it is also in his groin and is going into hospital on Monday for a bone marrow biopsy, lumbar puncture and the permanent chemo line fitted, all under general anaesthetic, poor lamb. Once the results are back, he will begin 10 days of aggressive chemo followed by 9 months of intensive chemo, hopefully followed by remission. I am so sorry for him and his family, it seems so wrong to inflict this on someone so young, I am very sad. :sm03: xxxxx


Hope some positive vibes helpx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


Well done. Fantastic news. Stick your chest out as far as you can xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Not caught up but having a few minutes to myself. I very crazily told my DD that her 2 boys could come & stay tonight & tomorrow, Oscar found out so he's here too. They are all 'camping' in our sitting room, it's bedlem! Oscar has never slept away from his parents before, he keeps saying it's exciting. I've already had a call from his mum, she was in tears, so worried about him. I'm off to organise them getting ready for bed. Hope you all have a quiet evening, do t think I will. I love being a grandma!!!


Super grandma xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They are the regular black karbonz is that who makes them?


Knitter's Pride


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sending him and his family all the loving and caring that cyber space can transport.


And many warm and healing hugs and wishes for it all to go well for him and the family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


Fabulous news! Congratulations to him. You've a right to be proud. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Typolitis!????


You blame typolitis and then show a picture like this!!!!!!!! xx :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Typolitis!????


What not you! What is that?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Knitter's Pride


I would have to find them and look.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You blame typolitis and then show a picture like this!!!!!!!! xx :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


Here's another picture. Is this better? Thought of you xxxx ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What not you! What is that?[/quote
> 
> Google Cerne Abbas Giant x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's another picture. Is this better? Thought of you xxxx ????????


The way I'm feeling about sheep at the moment (and husbands) a gun might be more appropriate. xx :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The way I'm feeling about sheep at the moment (and husbands) a gun might be more appropriate. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Sending you calming hugs and lots of love xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you calming hugs and lots of love xx


Thank you and on that note I am off to bed. Night night. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you calming hugs and lots of love xx


Me, too, barny. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, It looks sunny out there today. I didnt sleep too well last night. My mind just seems to not want to shut off. I may have a walk out later and have a coffee up the street.


That is going to happen occasionally. Many people take Melatonin to help with sleep. I prefer Valerian Root. I take 2 each night Is is a supplement, not a prescription. (Deep breathing and counting the inhale/exhale seconds or a word over and over so that mind is fixated on something helps me as well.) Fresh air and a little walk can't hurt!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi everyone, just letting everyone know that I visited my daughters in Adelaide, and left my knitting and tablet at their place, and it is difficult doing this on my phone. It isnt too bad reading on my phone, but typing out a post and posting photos is a little difficult. I am hoping to get my tablet back in the next few days. Then I will do a big catchup!!
> Have a great day xxxx


Totally understood. My phone has microphone or it would be useless to post. DARN.... You'll have to start a new knit project. :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:34 am EST and 7'C (45'F). It's still raining. The Don Valley Parkway, that highway that we took from the hotel in Toronto that wound through the river valley, has had the bottom blocked off due to flooding. Toronto Island(s) which is a sandbar has been sandbagged and evacuated. The high water levels and wind and waves are washing the sandy islands away. We have a trickle of water in our basement, so we haven't been too bad. I'm on a little hill which helps.
> They are forecasting that this rain will turn into snow on Sunday.
> The satellite guy (guys) came yesterday. Our entire system has been checked, wires tightened and one box in the basement has been replaced. I have all my channels back and more, which is good because last night the internet was out.
> My ribbing is done. Now I can work on the interesting parts.


So glad you are on a hill. I seem to recall some yarn in the basement. Hope it is up high. Is your route to work OK?

Good on the cable. I still can't decide who to switch to or an easy way to savea all my contacts other than old fashioned pen and paper!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Camomile tea before bed? And lavender sprigs around your room.
> Enjoy your walk.


I have a lavender spray that I use on my pillows. It goes to the hospital with me, as do the pillows. It is a help. I also carry a lavender soap or candle tart with me for when smells are not agreeing with me.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sorry, I don't like wrangling a handful of "porcupine". I'll stick to the Magic Loop, or travelling Loop if I don't have the right size cable available.
> Whatever works. So long as we create wearable socks.


I've managed to wear a hole in my favorite pair... Not so great at darning but may have to give it a go. No one will see the heel anyhow.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I could not shut my mind off either. I was worrying about my friends neighbor. Do not even know the people, never even seen them, but I still worried.
> A walk out and a cuppa sounds like a nice outing.


The list of people to pray for or worry about just keeps getting longer here and I don't know some of them. Still, we all hurt for bad situations.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

linkan said:


> I made another hot pad just like the one I gave away. Couldn't remember if I posted the pic so here ya go.


That's lovely. Where did you get the pattern please? 
Your neighbour seems out to cause trouble. Seems that you need to call in help to deal with this.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> Rain rain and it's a bit chilly here too. We also have had rain all night and yesterday.
> Took my neighbor across the street and her two kids along with Jen to the library last night for their may the 4th be with you event. It was allot of fun. Crafts and food and then got to watch one of the movies. Not the newest one but the one before that.


Great picture and a fun event. Our library does some really nice things as well, but I don't keep up with all of them. Oddly enough, the original and HUGE Half Price books does lots of programs for the kids.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Somebody didn't proof-read........!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Or did she lol?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been out with Jill today, we went to Surbiton, just because! Not a lot there except for some nice Edwardian architecture - including Wetherspoons so we bailed out early, intending to get the train back a few stops to Wimbledon, where they have a very nice mall. However, we were so busy nattering, we didn't realise we had got on a non-stopping train and finished up right back at Waterloo! So, we had a walk along the south bank, it was pretty cold and windy but not too unpleasant.
> 
> Had some news about my dear friend's 13 year old grandson, the one with non-Hodgkins. He has stage three as it is also in his groin and is going into hospital on Monday for a bone marrow biopsy, lumbar puncture and the permanent chemo line fitted, all under general anaesthetic, poor lamb. Once the results are back, he will begin 10 days of aggressive chemo followed by 9 months of intensive chemo, hopefully followed by remission. I am so sorry for him and his family, it seems so wrong to inflict this on someone so young, I am very sad. :sm03: xxxxx


Poor baby, I'll keep them in my prayers.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

martina said:


> That's lovely. Where did you get the pattern please?
> Your neighbour seems out to cause trouble. Seems that you need to call in help to deal with this.


I can't remember where I got this one but I'll take a look when we leave sewing circle tonight and try to remember to post it for you lol... Me and my memory. It's crochet though.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


Oh love you stick that chest out. Well done young man! Heck I'm proud of him to lol.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> My next door neighbor (nosy britches ) got upset that the other neighbor was here and didn't want to talk to her so she chased her out into the street and tore into her. Then she turned around and was yelling at me saying D's blocks her driveway and we don't respect her....... Childish behavior. D's was right in front of our house, he didn't ever block her drive. If you park on the street in front of her house she thinks your blocking her drive. She had the whole street in an uproar. Needless to say my kids didn't take kindly to her yelling at me so D's knocked on her door and the whole family ended up outside telling her where to suck it. She didn't want to have to see my friends walk into my backyard so she said she would call the police on anyone who walked between our houses!....I own half that walk way so I was not as composed in my language as I should have been. Who has a lamp handy.
> Then the worst part.... She was still so angry she called child protective services on the friend across the street and said she was drug and sex trafficking!!!!! All because she didn't want to be her friend. Can y'all believe that. One more thing and dh says he is calling a neighborhood meeting in front of her house to tell them we all want them to move... And he is going to invite the police himself because we know most of them personally anyway. Crazy times I tell ya. Some people are just nuts.


How petty..... Neighbors can be a delight or a disaster. Our neighbor who painted the house a BRIGHT blue had a lady friend move in. She was so abusive that the police arrested her for domestic violence! This, after several loud and cursing fights outside the house. The whole neighborhood was upset. Now, there is a new lady friend. She is pleasant enough, but the house is such a disaster. (They asked me to cat sit.) Wish I had taken pictures inside because a distressed neighbor's house can help you lower your tax assessment... and I NEED that. Hope she calms down. (Have your friends walk on the OTHER side of the house.) Personally, I wouldn't engage with her but immediately call the police for a disturbance call. A few of those may embarrass her into keeping her mouth shut.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> I like this one too lol


Pretty girl!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> I made another hot pad just like the one I gave away. Couldn't remember if I posted the pic so here ya go.


That is really pretty. Wish I crocheted.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> My iris's


So pretty. I only have a few and they don't seem to be popping up this year.

Sorry Sweet Pea has been sick. Healing vibes to her....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back at the hotel for a rest before we go out for dinner.
> Have had a lovely day. Bit windy but some sin.
> This morning we went to Thomas Hardy Cottage


How charming.... Is that a thatched roof? Love them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And other things


Flowers everywhere! Gorgeous... Wish we had been there at a good time to visit some of the gardens. They are wonderful and you have so many.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I was warned that there is no way to stop them but the meds are stroke prevention as palpitations can cause blood clots causing a stroke. I do believe in living life as fully as possible, I'll take the meds but I'll also take my chances!!! And I sit - a lot!!! xxx


Good for you! Pretty much the way I feel about things as well. You may sit a lot, but at a lot of different places! Glad we are both into crafts. I think our tennis careers have passed us by.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jynx, I remember when I first came on KP and had just bought a starter set of KnitPro interchangeables and couldn't work our how the key worked and you very kindly explained it to me. Thank you!!! xxx


And look at us now!!!!!! Glad to know my blather is actually helpful sometime.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a beautiful girl, please wish her happy birthday from me!! xxxx


Thanks, I am partial but she cleans up well. We usually see the vb uniformed, pony tailed, sweaty version!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been out with Jill today, we went to Surbiton, just because! Not a lot there except for some nice Edwardian architecture - including Wetherspoons so we bailed out early, intending to get the train back a few stops to Wimbledon, where they have a very nice mall. However, we were so busy nattering, we didn't realise we had got on a non-stopping train and finished up right back at Waterloo! So, we had a walk along the south bank, it was pretty cold and windy but not too unpleasant.
> 
> Had some news about my dear friend's 13 year old grandson, the one with non-Hodgkins. He has stage three as it is also in his groin and is going into hospital on Monday for a bone marrow biopsy, lumbar puncture and the permanent chemo line fitted, all under general anaesthetic, poor lamb. Once the results are back, he will begin 10 days of aggressive chemo followed by 9 months of intensive chemo, hopefully followed by remission. I am so sorry for him and his family, it seems so wrong to inflict this on someone so young, I am very sad. :sm03: xxxxx


Oh June, that is really sad news and a lot of chemo. The port does make it much easier though. We have an even younger friend with Leukemia right now. I don't know the stage. It amazes me that children go through all this better than most adults. They are resilient. Let's hope this will be the case for him. He is definitely in my prayers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, will bundle it all up and pass it on! I hope I would cope as well as my friend is, if it were Jake xx


You would. Amazing how we can pull it together in front of the children and then collapse into a heap of jelly later. Positive thinking does help and gives them something to cling to while all this is happening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


CONGRATULATIONS..... That is quite the promotion and may be coming at the perfect time to immerse him in new responsibilities. Well done... And you should be most proud.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> She's so cute! Hope she has a wonderful day.


Hair and Heart of gold. She is the younger sister of the one that was with us in London. We are going to the restaurant of her choice Sunday after the VB tournament.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Not caught up but having a few minutes to myself. I very crazily told my DD that her 2 boys could come & stay tonight & tomorrow, Oscar found out so he's here too. They are all 'camping' in our sitting room, it's bedlem! Oscar has never slept away from his parents before, he keeps saying it's exciting. I've already had a call from his mum, she was in tears, so worried about him. I'm off to organise them getting ready for bed. Hope you all have a quiet evening, do t think I will. I love being a grandma!!!


You are going to need to nap all day Sunday! Sleepovers were always the girls' idea of a grand time. We could do nails or they could do ours..... but 3 boys.... what a hand full and then some.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's another picture. Is this better? Thought of you xxxx ????????


Love those and need one for all my sheep! I did buy a very tall birch walking stick that DH is supposed to be carving a sheep scene into... so far, the sheep are lost... probably at Barnys. (I do realize those have another purpose but they look just like what Little Bo Peep would carry.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The way I'm feeling about sheep at the moment (and husbands) a gun might be more appropriate. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Just keep thinking about your escape trip!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH has brought my dinner of Bratwurst and beans and the hockey is on so I am off. BTW..... I did go to Dr. today and he is thinking 2-3 weeks ore of wound vac. He says I can even get it totally wet in the shower before dressing changes now. Still no bath, of course. I drove for the first time. After dropping DH at nursery, I went to the back, drugstore, had my nails done and got a haircut.... Whew. Didn't get all my walking in but the most activity I've had in a long time. In clothes all day. I could almost be mistaken for a real person!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is really cold here tonight at 45F and we can't have the heat on because with all this rain the vents are full of water again........these are our new ducts that we just had installed about 7months ago needless to say I am not amused because I told the contractor that we did not want flex hose under the house and he said oh it will be fine well it's not fine when the water seeps into it like that!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH has brought my dinner of Bratwurst and beans and the hockey is on so I am off. BTW..... I did go to Dr. today and he is thinking 2-3 weeks ore of wound vac. He says I can even get it totally wet in the shower before dressing changes now. Still no bath, of course. I drove for the first time. After dropping DH at nursery, I went to the back, drugstore, had my nails done and got a haircut.... Whew. Didn't get all my walking in but the most activity I've had in a long time. In clothes all day. I could almost be mistaken for a real person!


Glad you got the chance to feel human again!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Poor baby, I'll keep them in my prayers.


Is it possible to send him a card that might cheer him? My prayers for him too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good for you sticking up for yourself. The squeaky wheel gets the oil. If you suffer in silence, the Dr. is not going realize how much it is impacting your life. Hopefully, he will be more proactive now and try a few things until you are doing better.


I'd say the same. Good for you!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wish it was engraved on the metal part at the connector.... My straights are all well marked but the circulars, fixed or tips, are another story.


I'm not sure what the ones with removed numbers look like but for my circular needles I found in all kinds of tote bags, I put them in a sizer to find the size of each one and then wrote the sizes on small plastic bags and put the needle in the bag. so when I look thru my needles I know what the size is. Can that be done with the tips of yours?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He is right; you shouldn't have to wait.I was called in immediately the same day as my tests results were found, and the change to my life is almost unimaginable. After 9 months on my CPAP the doctor mentioned that I was no longer losing words. I thought I was heading for dementia but the input of constant oxygen overnight has given back a lot of my mental capacity.


How do you I,put constant oxygen. My friend whose sister died a few years ago has been as you were and I'm wondering if your treatment might help her as she is forgetting quite often.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very dull and damp Wales, I'm back in the frog pond again today, somehow botched the shawl I'm doing so have to go back 12 rows, I did put a lifeline in though so don't have to start all over again. I will persist. Hope you all have a better start to your day than I will have, I hate frogging. See you all later. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all. I am still here just been tired. We're all the same at work, we are all finding it difficult to get back into routine after the Easter break. And then yesterday I started with a bad head. It's still there in the background, sometimes coming to the front and pounding!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A useful link...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-467567-1.html#10761877


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Londy that is very intense treatment makes me want to cry he is so young!


Yes, not sure I could cope with that at my ripe old age, but the long term outlook is good so everyone is trying to be positive xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Not caught up but having a few minutes to myself. I very crazily told my DD that her 2 boys could come & stay tonight & tomorrow, Oscar found out so he's here too. They are all 'camping' in our sitting room, it's bedlem! Oscar has never slept away from his parents before, he keeps saying it's exciting. I've already had a call from his mum, she was in tears, so worried about him. I'm off to organise them getting ready for bed. Hope you all have a quiet evening, do t think I will. I love being a grandma!!!


Hope you and Mr B survive thed the night, you are very brave!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Typolitis!????


Nice!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And many warm and healing hugs and wishes for it all to go well for him and the family.


Thanks girls, all good vibes welcome!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You blame typolitis and then show a picture like this!!!!!!!! xx :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


Looks like Dorset is quite a sinful place. My sister lives there!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm06: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's another picture. Is this better? Thought of you xxxx ????????


Looks a bit crooked to me! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The way I'm feeling about sheep at the moment (and husbands) a gun might be more appropriate. xx :sm14: :sm14:


Shall I knit you a little DH doll and send it to you with some pins? :sm23: That doesn't work, by the way!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I can't remember where I got this one but I'll take a look when we leave sewing circle tonight and try to remember to post it for you lol... Me and my memory. It's crochet though.


Maybe you could crochet yourself a better memory!! Can you make one for all of the rest of us too?!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good for you! Pretty much the way I feel about things as well. You may sit a lot, but at a lot of different places! Glad we are both into crafts. I think our tennis careers have passed us by.


Haha, yes, you are right there, I used to be pretty good too!! Would go nuts if I didn't have my crafts and you lot!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh June, that is really sad news and a lot of chemo. The port does make it much easier though. We have an even younger friend with Leukemia right now. I don't know the stage. It amazes me that children go through all this better than most adults. They are resilient. Let's hope this will be the case for him. He is definitely in my prayers.


Thanks dear! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH has brought my dinner of Bratwurst and beans and the hockey is on so I am off. BTW..... I did go to Dr. today and he is thinking 2-3 weeks ore of wound vac. He says I can even get it totally wet in the shower before dressing changes now. Still no bath, of course. I drove for the first time. After dropping DH at nursery, I went to the back, drugstore, had my nails done and got a haircut.... Whew. Didn't get all my walking in but the most activity I've had in a long time. In clothes all day. I could almost be mistaken for a real person!


A full shower, nails AND hair, you're really rocking now girl!! Had to smile when I read you dropped DH off at the nursery but I know what you mean!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is it possible to send him a card that might cheer him? My prayers for him too.


I think we may send one from all the Zumba girls, that's a good idea thanks Polly. I am also going to ask Jake what he would like if he was ill in bed, without going into detail. I'm thinking maybe comic books or something xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm not sure what the ones with removed numbers look like but for my circular needles I found in all kinds of tote bags, I put them in a sizer to find the size of each one and then wrote the sizes on small plastic bags and put the needle in the bag. so when I look thru my needles I know what the size is. Can that be done with the tips of yours?


That sounds like a very good idea.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Shall I knit you a little DH doll and send it to you with some pins? :sm23: That doesn't work, by the way!! xxx


Thanks but if they don't work I wouldn't want you to waste your time, two weeks Monday who cares? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How petty..... Neighbors can be a delight or a disaster. Our neighbor who painted the house a BRIGHT blue had a lady friend move in. She was so abusive that the police arrested her for domestic violence! This, after several loud and cursing fights outside the house. The whole neighborhood was upset. Now, there is a new lady friend. She is pleasant enough, but the house is such a disaster. (They asked me to cat sit.) Wish I had taken pictures inside because a distressed neighbor's house can help you lower your tax assessment... and I NEED that. Hope she calms down. (Have your friends walk on the OTHER side of the house.) Personally, I wouldn't engage with her but immediately call the police for a disturbance call. A few of those may embarrass her into keeping her mouth shut.


Just lamp her and be done with her!!! :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I am still here just been tired. We're all the same at work, we are all finding it difficult to get back into routine after the Easter break. And then yesterday I started with a bad head. It's still there in the background, sometimes coming to the front and pounding!


I texted you the other day to see how you were. Have you changed your number? You didnt reply....x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull and damp Wales, I'm back in the frog pond again today, somehow botched the shawl I'm doing so have to go back 12 rows, I did put a lifeline in though so don't have to start all over again. I will persist. Hope you all have a better start to your day than I will have, I hate frogging. See you all later. xx


Well done on your lifeline, Lifeline would approve!! I have started casting off the simple shawl I was knitting when I was with you. Don't know how many stitches I had but I am doing a picot cast off and was at it for about two and a half hours last night but have only done about a third of it!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I am still here just been tired. We're all the same at work, we are all finding it difficult to get back into routine after the Easter break. And then yesterday I started with a bad head. It's still there in the background, sometimes coming to the front and pounding!


Aw, hope it leaves you alone soon dear. I think perhaps you should tell your boss that you don''t want any more holidays, it makesit tooo hard to settle back into work afterwards!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks but if they don't work I wouldn't want you to waste your time, two weeks Monday who cares? xxxx


YAY!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, hope it leaves you alone soon dear. I think perhaps you should tell your boss that you don''t want any more holidays, it makesit tooo hard to settle back into work afterwards!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Excellent solution :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Excellent solution :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


Thanks for the link to the Yarn Shop thing, I may pop out for a visit later......!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for the link to the Yarn Shop thing, I may pop out for a visit later......!! xxxx


Nice, which one are you planning on going to? I fancy going out but probably won't :sm19:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Nice, which one are you planning on going to? I fancy going out but probably won't :sm19:


It's at Bromley but not near the high street. We should have arranged a meet up in Bromley today, I'm just sitting here playing!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A cpap machine does not deliver oxygen. It delivers regular air under pressure. The pressure is needed to keep the patients airway open during sleep so they receive enough air. CPAP stands for constant positive airway pressure. 


jollypolly said:


> How do you I,put constant oxygen. My friend whose sister died a few years ago has been as you were and I'm wondering if your treatment might help her as she is forgetting quite often.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning Darn, I hate when that happens. Yeah, for lifelines. Lifelines and markers are my favorite tools when knitting.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull and damp Wales, I'm back in the frog pond again today, somehow botched the shawl I'm doing so have to go back 12 rows, I did put a lifeline in though so don't have to start all over again. I will persist. Hope you all have a better start to your day than I will have, I hate frogging. See you all later. xx


----------



## Madspinner (Apr 26, 2017)

Barn-dweller said:


> You blame typolitis and then show a picture like this!!!!!!!! xx :sm06: :sm16: :sm23:


Hit must be that sin she was talking about!????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We are now home after an easy and uneventful drive. Had a really lovely time in Dorset and hope to go back again sometime. 
Bentley was pleased to see us and has been thoroughly spoilt by my friend. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you are again a real person. Sounds like a lot of activity for your first outing on your own. Getting hair and nails done certainly improves one outlook on life.


Dreamweaver said:


> DH has brought my dinner of Bratwurst and beans and the hockey is on so I am off. BTW..... I did go to Dr. today and he is thinking 2-3 weeks ore of wound vac. He says I can even get it totally wet in the shower before dressing changes now. Still no bath, of course. I drove for the first time. After dropping DH at nursery, I went to the back, drugstore, had my nails done and got a haircut.... Whew. Didn't get all my walking in but the most activity I've had in a long time. In clothes all day. I could almost be mistaken for a real person!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Just got back from my walk. It felt great to get out this morning. Hope you all are having a good day. Lots of love to all of you. xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

linkan said:


> Sorry about the rant... Just needed to unload all that.


You rant away, your neighbour sounds like a lot of fun!! Don't put up with her antics, there are some strange people in this world.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope some positive vibes helpx


I'm sending some too. It's horrible for someone so young to go through it, I gpfeel for the family to.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> It's at Bromley but not near the high street. We should have arranged a meet up in Bromley today, I'm just sitting here playing!! xxxx


Some of my knitting group are going over there


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We are now home after an easy and uneventful drive. Had a really lovely time in Dorset and hope to go back again sometime.
> Bentley was pleased to see us and has been thoroughly spoilt by my friend. Xx


Glad to hear that you are home safety and enjoyed your trip. Sounds like Bentley had a lovely time too! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad to hear that you are home safety and enjoyed your trip. Sounds like Bentley had a lovely time too! Xxx


Thank you and yes he did. Xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull and damp Wales, I'm back in the frog pond again today, somehow botched the shawl I'm doing so have to go back 12 rows, I did put a lifeline in though so don't have to start all over again. I will persist. Hope you all have a better start to your day than I will have, I hate frogging. See you all later. xx


Meeeee too!! I've done almost the whole back of my sweater and I think I did the increase...I adlibed ...which should have been done on the fronts...frog frog frog. Sorry you had a problem too. I might just do the increase on the fronts too and see if it looks like a dolman sleave befor I frog it. It's just a lining for my jacket so doesn't need to be pretty. It's black which isn't my favorite to knit with.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I am still here just been tired. We're all the same at work, we are all finding it difficult to get back into routine after the Easter break. And then yesterday I started with a bad head. It's still there in the background, sometimes coming to the front and pounding!


When I was teaching it took a week to adjust to getting up early again. My headache was due to high pollen count or rainy damp air. Son took Benadryl for allergy which helps him but I just toughed it out. He wants to go to lunch and can't argue with a hungry man. So I'm on my leash and going. . Actually I'm hungry too. Just getting fish at the local fish fry store. They have fresh fish they prepare or can be purchased. Not near the ocean so it's nice to get it around here. I'm reluctant because we have a high wind warning til 6 pm and not far from here they had a tree fall on a roof a few days ago. Lady said they had high winds and she heard the tree snap.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> How do you I,put constant oxygen. My friend whose sister died a few years ago has been as you were and I'm wondering if your treatment might help her as she is forgetting quite often.


That is the same with me, I thought I had Alzheimer's . I don't know about my Saxy , but I have an oxygen converter that bleeds oxygen into my bipap machine. Mine is bipap because I couldn't inhale or exhale on my own during sleep. The bi pap gives two different levels of air flow to make it easier to exhale .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just lamp her and be done with her!!! :sm16:


She needs a good lamping, I ignore her now, she realizes that taking me on means you take on the whole family. Not that I couldn't handle it on my own lol. But my kids get super heated if someone raises their voice to me... It's kind of sweet really.
It's usually so peaceful here with neighbors who have known each other for years and years and get along quite well. But they are fairly new and she is a poisonous weed in our little garden.
Hopefully they will just move and then dd1 can buy that house and we can all be happy!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe you could crochet yourself a better memory!! Can you make one for all of the rest of us too?!! xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Hahaha , ..... I wonder what it would look like though? I don't know about the memory but the hot pad I could do for sure lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Not for you.... who spends so much time driving! I'm not allowed to drive on highways yet..... but will be testing several at the annual get together of a KP knitting group in Ohio. Rookie is setting up a needle testing station there.


I really want to go to the Ohio meet up. I'm working on saving my pennies so we shall see ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Me too Martina. AND I'm sticking with them!!!!


I like my long straight needless, but I do like my fixed circulars too ???? and dpn's . But y'all are not alone, I think there is a bit of nostalgia involved in using the straight needless. They are what I used to learn knitting in the beginning.

If your working something round though.... I have to agree the circulars are awesome.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> I really want to go to the Ohio meet up. I'm working on saving my pennies so we shall see ????


I sure hope so!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've missed all of you, I wish that we were all next door neighbors. 

So I'm thinking that, here is a cup of coffee and a pastry for you all. Make yourselves comfortable and have a beautiful day.
☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning Darn, I hate when that happens. Yeah, for lifelines. Lifelines and markers are my favorite tools when knitting.


Well I frogged it back to my lifeline and still couldn't get the right amount of stitches so have taken it all out and started again, I'll give it one more chance. xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and yes he did. Xx


Did he want to know when you were going away again? xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been out with John and marg to get some food for the birds. and a look at the bargain stores. Then we had tea and came home. I enjoyed today. Tomorrow I'm going to have a tidy round. The new cleaning lady is coming on Wednesday...

Stephen asked me to go up and stop tonight but I said no, and he was fine about it. He was concerned I wouldnt see him before Japan next Friday. The other Grandma and Grandad goes up on a Thursday so Ive begged a lift with them, and they will bring me home.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> She needs a good lamping, I ignore her now, she realizes that taking me on means you take on the whole family. Not that I couldn't handle it on my own lol. But my kids get super heated if someone raises their voice to me... It's kind of sweet really.
> It's usually so peaceful here with neighbors who have known each other for years and years and get along quite well. But they are fairly new and she is a poisonous weed in our little garden.
> Hopefully they will just move and then dd1 can buy that house and we can all be happy!!!


Here's to that happy ending!! Yeah, I know you could handle he on your own!!! :sm06: :sm15: :sm23: :sm24: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hahaha , ..... I wonder what it would look like though? I don't know about the memory but the hot pad I could do for sure lol.


As I don't crochet, mine would be full of holes. Wait a minute, it already is!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I really want to go to the Ohio meet up. I'm working on saving my pennies so we shall see ????


Have you been to one before? We loved it in 2014, so lovely to meet lots of really nice people and they were all so welcoming! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've missed all of you, I wish that we were all next door neighbors.
> 
> So I'm thinking that, here is a cup of coffee and a pastry for you all. Make yourselves comfortable and have a beautiful day.
> ☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


No pastries for me thanks, was craving something sweet so made some gooey chocolate muffins, they turned out huge but delicious. I only had one but it has left no room for anything else tonight!! Pass the coffee though, decaf for me please!! :sm24: xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've missed all of you, I wish that we were all next door neighbors.
> 
> So I'm thinking that, here is a cup of coffee and a pastry for you all. Make yourselves comfortable and have a beautiful day.
> ☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I really wish we could have a cuppa.....love you


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been out with John and marg to get some food for the birds. and a look at the bargain stores. Then we had tea and came home. I enjoyed today. Tomorrow I'm going to have a tidy round. The new cleaning lady is coming on Wednesday...
> 
> Stephen asked me to go up and stop tonight but I said no, and he was fine about it. He was concerned I wouldnt see him before Japan next Friday. The other Grandma and Grandad goes up on a Thursday so Ive begged a lift with them, and they will bring me home.


Good you feel ok saying no and a visit on Thursday will mean you can see him on his way. I wonder what he'll make of Japan, I have to say it's never been on my list of 'must see' places. Mind you, nor has Vietnam!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well my day has just got worse, having frogged all my shawl we now have a delivery of a load or two of LOGS. I'm packing my bag ready to leave home. I think I will have to go to Blackpool early, like tomorrow. xx :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I've missed all of you, I wish that we were all next door neighbors.
> 
> So I'm thinking that, here is a cup of coffee and a pastry for you all. Make yourselves comfortable and have a beautiful day.
> ☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


There wouldn't be a lot of housework going on if we all lived in the same street, a lot of talking and knitting but no work. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've missed all of you, I wish that we were all next door neighbors.
> 
> So I'm thinking that, here is a cup of coffee and a pastry for you all. Make yourselves comfortable and have a beautiful day.
> ☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been out with John and marg to get some food for the birds. and a look at the bargain stores. Then we had tea and came home. I enjoyed today. Tomorrow I'm going to have a tidy round. The new cleaning lady is coming on Wednesday...
> 
> Stephen asked me to go up and stop tonight but I said no, and he was fine about it. He was concerned I wouldnt see him before Japan next Friday. The other Grandma and Grandad goes up on a Thursday so Ive begged a lift with them, and they will bring me home.


Good for you. Glad you worked out a ride up there to see him before he leaves. That should be a relief for him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well my day has just got worse, having frogged all my shawl we now have a delivery of a load or two of LOGS. I'm packing my bag ready to leave home. I think I will have to go to Blackpool early, like tomorrow. xx :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Oh my gosh. I think you should leave right now and let your crazy man deal with all of those logs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There wouldn't be a lot of housework going on if we all lived in the same street, a lot of talking and knitting but no work. xx :sm09: :sm09:


Works for me!!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Look what we've just had delivered. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Look what we've just had delivered. xx


I don't blame you a bit for wanting to run away! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

While you are at Blackpool your Mr. might build a fence with the logs to keep the sheep out. Sorry, this does not seem to be your best day.


Barn-dweller said:


> Well my day has just got worse, having frogged all my shawl we now have a delivery of a load or two of LOGS. I'm packing my bag ready to leave home. I think I will have to go to Blackpool early, like tomorrow. xx :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well my day has just got worse, having frogged all my shawl we now have a delivery of a load or two of LOGS. I'm packing my bag ready to leave home. I think I will have to go to Blackpool early, like tomorrow. xx :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Oh no!! Have you made any progress with your down-sizing seed planting? I love your house, it's beautiful but I would be tempted to sell off everything from where your dining room meets your big lounge right to the unfinished end, that's if you wanted to stay out in the 'bush' and chop the garden proprtionately! Hope you don't mind me venturing my opinion!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> While you are at Blackpool your Mr. might build a fence with the logs to keep the sheep out. Sorry, this does not seem to be your best day.


And pigs might fly. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Look what we've just had delivered. xx


That makes me concerned and unhappy for you love! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! Have you made any progress with your down-sizing seed planting? I love your house, it's beautiful but I would be tempted to sell off everything from where your dining room meets your big lounge right to the unfinished end, that's if you wanted to stay out in the 'bush' and chop the garden proprtionately! Hope you don't mind me venturing my opinion!! xxxxx


Opine away, I am ready to move closer to civilisation with a smaller garden but himself doesn't seem ready, he will be when he finds he has a choice between decent food and no logs or make-do meals all the time and logs and living in a tip. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That makes me concerned and unhappy for you love! xxx


Don't be, I'll probably cope some how, just neglect everything else. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Opine away, I am ready to move closer to civilisation with a smaller garden but himself doesn't seem ready, he will be when he finds he has a choice between decent food and no logs or make-do meals all the time and logs and living in a tip. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Yep, he can't have it all, you tell him girl!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yep, he can't have it all, you tell him girl!! xxxx


Don't worry, actions will speak louder than words. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

A pretty pattern, free for a couple of days...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sugar-sprinkles


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't but my BP is always normal, in spite of the palpitations!! Feeling fine now, had some soup and toast for lunch! xxx


Hi June, I used to have these palpitations all the time, and now I rarely have them. Mine were due to the culmination of all of the stressful experiences that I had through the previous years. The worst one was when I was working in Accident and Emergency, on one of our quietest shifts; and my co-workers thought I was having a heart attack. My BP wouldn't register, and my pulse was so fast it couldn't be counted ..... so I had to have a stress test and see a Cardiologist. I nearly killed myself during the stress test, but not from a heart condition, but because of Asthma due to exercise. Nothing was wrong with my heart, but I had to get urgent assistance, to help me deal with all the stressful incidences that I had experienced throughout my life, and had never dealt with. That is all behind me now, and I am a much calmer person, and I also haven't experienced any further palpitation episodes, so far, since I finished nursing!

Anyway, I know I asked you about stress before, and you also don't sound like a very stressful person, so your episodes have a different cause than mine did; but I hope the cause can be found and dealt with, because they are not very pleasant, either during or post, episode. xoxoxo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm not sure what the ones with removed numbers look like but for my circular needles I found in all kinds of tote bags, I put them in a sizer to find the size of each one and then wrote the sizes on small plastic bags and put the needle in the bag. so when I look thru my needles I know what the size is. Can that be done with the tips of yours?


I do that with some of my fixed circulars. I have, of all things, a fishing lure sipped container with plastic pockets. I also have a divided folder that I can drop them into different pockets. The tips come in a plastic holder but they are not marked. I have lots of sizers. I just want something easier so will make one like June's for 2-3 sets. (There are little plastic discs with the #'2 on it that you can put on cables to remind yourself what tips need to go back on a UFO, but they are too big to fit in the tips slots.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I am still here just been tired. We're all the same at work, we are all finding it difficult to get back into routine after the Easter break. And then yesterday I started with a bad head. It's still there in the background, sometimes coming to the front and pounding!


Feel better. Glad it is the week-end so you can do as you please.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done Dorset button museum now having lunch in 13thc pub x


Are they your buttons, or the Museum's? They look very interesting, something else I might try ...... hehehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> bed bugs and they are hard to get even catching it early but they are in just one room and trying to keep it that way is the problem nobody else in this house is helpful with not carrying things from that room to other rooms......urgh!


I really feel for you, but I hope the little beasties are terminated quickly. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull and damp Wales, I'm back in the frog pond again today, somehow botched the shawl I'm doing so have to go back 12 rows, I did put a lifeline in though so don't have to start all over again. I will persist. Hope you all have a better start to your day than I will have, I hate frogging. See you all later. xx


The frog pond is not my favorite place either... As to starting off the morning right... Not so much. The house is a disaster and I am in the mood to do something about it but need DH to HELP. He is instead outside planting plants in all the wrong places and does not really know the correct way to plant in the first place. If he would ever just ASK what/where to put things. He has probably pulled up all my perennials, thinking they are dead. I am so frustrated that I no longer care or feel like doing anything. I think I may just retreat to workroom and see if I can distract myself with a totally unneeded activity! The sad thing is, I can't say anything because he THINKS he is doing something good. I think he thought I would take over but I tried and it is beyond my abilities right now. It looks.......... well, best not to say.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Shall I knit you a little DH doll and send it to you with some pins? :sm23: That doesn't work, by the way!! xxx


Mom gave me a sewn DAMMIT doll. It is upstairs and may get a workout today. You hit t against something and it has a cute poem attached.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> The frog pond is not my favorite place either... As to starting off the morning right... Not so much. The house is a disaster and I am in the mood to do something about it but need DH to HELP. He is instead outside planting plants in all the wrong places and does not really know the correct way to plant in the first place. If he would ever just ASK what/where to put things. He has probably pulled up all my perennials, thinking they are dead. I am so frustrated that I no longer care or feel like doing anything. I think I may just retreat to workroom and see if I can distract myself with a totally unneeded activity! The sad thing is, I can't say anything because he THINKS he is doing something good. I think he thought I would take over but I tried and it is beyond my abilities right now. It looks.......... well, best not to say.


A man asking where to put things, is there such a one? They don't ask where and then expect you to know where everything is. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom gave me a sewn DAMMIT doll. It is upstairs and may get a workout today. You hit t against something and it has a cute poem attached.


A sledgehammer would be more satisfying. xx :sm15:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, yes, you are right there, I used to be pretty good too!! Would go nuts if I didn't have my crafts and you lot!! xxx


I was also pretty good. Being a lefty.... it threw some off. DH hates that I can place it well and so had him running a lot. I may not have always won, but I sure wore him out. (Yes, the crafts and this group save what sanity I have left.)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No that is still a mystery the itchy bumps were bug bites, so I am still trying to treat everything times 5 and it is impossible to get on top of it. My sleep test for the machine is scheduled for the 27th unless they have a cancellation to work out what pressure I need and such I had 86 episodes per hour and my oxygen would drop to 85%.


I really hope there is a cancellation, so that you can begin your treatment much earlier than that!

For the bugs, would an exterminator be more useful to get rid of the bugs, because they might not only be in the things that your are cleaning. They could be anywhere, like small cracks (or something similar), I don't know how these things begin, so my suggestion might not be successful at all; but it is sounding very distressful for you - especially if your leg is still swollen!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A full shower, nails AND hair, you're really rocking now girl!! Had to smile when I read you dropped DH off at the nursery but I know what you mean!! xxx


Never thought of that.... However either type would be appropriate for him!
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh yes there is. Mr. Wonderful just me ask me the other day where he should put the plug to my heating pad. I almost told him where to put it. Almost, but smiled instead and said in the wall socket above the bed. Aren't I a wonderful wife? :^)


Barn-dweller said:


> A man asking where to put things, is there such a one? They don't ask where and then expect you to know where everything is. xx :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think we may send one from all the Zumba girls, that's a good idea thanks Polly. I am also going to ask Jake what he would like if he was ill in bed, without going into detail. I'm thinking maybe comic books or something xxxxx


My surgeon is a true East Texan, grew up on a farm in a large family. He wrote the cutest children's book about the catfish that ended up in the cow trough and the adventures that followed. I bought it for the little boy we know (and for Sam at TP and myself.) At his age, you might find out if he has a favorite subject for some adventure books. I also would ask if he is into something like Star Wars and building those ships with Leggos or some craft. Many take a nap during chemo so a fun themed fleece blanket, maybe one that folds into a pillow might be nice as well. With your machine, you could personalize. The guy will be spending a lot of quiet times for a bit. Card/board games for the family to play with him. I'm sure he will be spending time on computer games as well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Look what we've just had delivered. xx


Oh no! That's a lot of wood to cut. Xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done on your lifeline, Lifeline would approve!! I have started casting off the simple shawl I was knitting when I was with you. Don't know how many stitches I had but I am doing a picot cast off and was at it for about two and a half hours last night but have only done about a third of it!xxx


Ah, but that will make a lovely finish.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Oh yes there is. Mr. Wonderful just me ask me the other day where he should put the plug to my heating pad. I almost told him where to put it. Almost, but smiled instead and said in the wall socket above the bed. Aren't I a wonderful wife? :^)


Exceptional. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh no! That's a lot of wood to cut. Xx


That's just the first of the summer. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. We are now home after an easy and uneventful drive. Had a really lovely time in Dorset and hope to go back again sometime.
> Bentley was pleased to see us and has been thoroughly spoilt by my friend. Xx


Lucky he was pleased. We always left our home alone for short trips and they let us know how unhappy they were for a day or two afterwards!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Are they your buttons, or the Museum's? They look very interesting, something else I might try ...... hehehe


Those are the museums. I'll post photos of mine x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Glad you are again a real person. Sounds like a lot of activity for your first outing on your own. Getting hair and nails done certainly improves one outlook on life.


Unfortunately, not crazy about the haircut, but at least I feel groomed. The goal was not to mortify family when we go out to dinner tomorrow!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning everyone. Just got back from my walk. It felt great to get out this morning. Hope you all are having a good day. Lots of love to all of you. xxxooo


You make me feel so guilty. I WAS doing great with walking. Not so much now. I do try in the house but it is boring. The issue is not wanting to get into real clothes. We will go to a very nice mall tomorrow for dinner so will go at least an hour early and walk there. Window shopping is a great walking activity and that is all I can afford at this particular mall! Soon, it will be too hot unless I get up earlier and go first thing but not until I can ditch the wound vac.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's just the first of the summer. xx


Please don't go wearing yourself out trying to get it cut. You are going to have to put your foot down and keep it down. You are not superhuman, although ee here think you are xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A pretty pattern, free for a couple of days...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sugar-sprinkles


Thanks for that. I have now downloaded it. Xx Hope your head is better today xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> She needs a good lamping, I ignore her now, she realizes that taking me on means you take on the whole family. Not that I couldn't handle it on my own lol. But my kids get super heated if someone raises their voice to me... It's kind of sweet really.
> It's usually so peaceful here with neighbors who have known each other for years and years and get along quite well. But they are fairly new and she is a poisonous weed in our little garden.
> Hopefully they will just move and then dd1 can buy that house and we can all be happy!!!


Wouldn't that be lovely... Your own compound. (The dear gal that used to live next door in the now BLUE house just befriended me on FB and says how much she misses sitting by the pool and gabbing. I'm going to call her Monday and tell her what has become of her house. She will
be flabbergasted. She has just been widowed this past winter. Hope I can get out to the country and visit.)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Some of my Dorset buttons...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> I really want to go to the Ohio meet up. I'm working on saving my pennies so we shall see ????


That would be wonderful. (I never see you on the TP site but you would enjoy everyone there.) I understnad that there is a Super 8 right next door that might me a little more reasonable.) You know me and directions, etc. but I think it is a doable drive for you. Then again I guess we did meet in the middle at that neat yarn store.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> I like my long straight needless, but I do like my fixed circulars too ???? and dpn's . But y'all are not alone, I think there is a bit of nostalgia involved in using the straight needless. They are what I used to learn knitting in the beginning.
> 
> If your working something round though.... I have to agree the circulars are awesome.


Or if you are doing an afgahn.... Lots of stitches are a challenge on straights, but I used to do it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've missed all of you, I wish that we were all next door neighbors.
> 
> So I'm thinking that, here is a cup of coffee and a pastry for you all. Make yourselves comfortable and have a beautiful day.
> ☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thanks... I'm needing a sugar rush. Glad we are all virtual neighbors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I frogged it back to my lifeline and still couldn't get the right amount of stitches so have taken it all out and started again, I'll give it one more chance. xx :sm13: :sm13:


Third time is the charm.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been out with John and marg to get some food for the birds. and a look at the bargain stores. Then we had tea and came home. I enjoyed today. Tomorrow I'm going to have a tidy round. The new cleaning lady is coming on Wednesday...
> 
> Stephen asked me to go up and stop tonight but I said no, and he was fine about it. He was concerned I wouldnt see him before Japan next Friday. The other Grandma and Grandad goes up on a Thursday so Ive begged a lift with them, and they will bring me home.


Glad you had a fun day and hope the new cleaning lady turns out well.

I think it is good that you told Stephen no. It is good for him to see that he does not have to fret over you if he doesn't see you every week. Thursday will be soon enough. I onw you all are so close and that is wonderful, but visits should not start to feel obligatory.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No pastries for me thanks, was craving something sweet so made some gooey chocolate muffins, they turned out huge but delicious. I only had one but it has left no room for anything else tonight!! Pass the coffee though, decaf for me please!! :sm24: xxx


Now I am really craving chocolate. WAIT, I think I know where we hid some from ourselves. Glad you enjoyed the muffin, but thought chocolate was now on the naughty list.
(Nothing wrong with being naughty once in awhile, after all, Purple was living in sin.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good you feel ok saying no and a visit on Thursday will mean you can see him on his way. I wonder what he'll make of Japan, I have to say it's never been on my list of 'must see' places. Mind you, nor has Vietnam!! xxxx


China and Thailand are also on my "no fly" zone. If I were to go oriental, it would be Japan but not sure I could take the crowds. DH had a layover there but they were more outside the city and her pictures were lovely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well my day has just got worse, having frogged all my shawl we now have a delivery of a load or two of LOGS. I'm packing my bag ready to leave home. I think I will have to go to Blackpool early, like tomorrow. xx :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Sounds like you definitely need to be the "advance inspector".  I am assuming that the dreaded logs are for heat.... If so, since I know the splitting seems to fall to you, can you order already split? That is how we used to get ours, but just used the fireplace for atmosphere... not heat. we now have gas logs so no need to store the logs or worry about the critters hiding there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> There wouldn't be a lot of housework going on if we all lived in the same street, a lot of talking and knitting but no work. xx :sm09: :sm09:


My thought as well, but look at all the enablers!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Look what we've just had delivered. xx


Those are not LOGS! Those are fallen trees. Not stacked, what a mess. Run, run right now! And you will have to run because your drive is blocked!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A pretty pattern, free for a couple of days...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sugar-sprinkles


Thanks, now in my library.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A man asking where to put things, is there such a one? They don't ask where and then expect you to know where everything is. xx :sm16:


Inside, DH just leaves everything, and then some, out. Outside, even though he drives for a garden center, he hasn't a clue what needs sun, pot, basket.... nor how to free roots. This was to be a "surprise" for me when I came home from hospital. I hate surprises. They never work out well....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A sledgehammer would be more satisfying. xx :sm15:


 :sm19: :sm19: :sm19: You know, your DH might want to reconsider turning you loose with an axe...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh yes there is. Mr. Wonderful just me ask me the other day where he should put the plug to my heating pad. I almost told him where to put it. Almost, but smiled instead and said in the wall socket above the bed. Aren't I a wonderful wife? :^)


 :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to get a new bag for my iPad. One that has a strap. I've been using a backpack, but I can't see what is happening behind me.
> I hope you get your tablet back soon.


Probably next weekend, but my trusty laptop is still working, and it badly needed an update of everything


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some of my Dorset buttons...


Good grief! What a huge selection and so many kinds.... I had no idea. They remind me of dreamcatchers... The last picture of your assemblage is just flat gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey is on and then the Kentucky Derby. We are indulging in chips and dip. Craving salt. Much better plan than cleaning.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, yes, you are right there, I used to be pretty good too!! Would go nuts if I didn't have my crafts and you lot!! xxx


You are so right on all of it!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Shall I knit you a little DH doll and send it to you with some pins? :sm23: That doesn't work, by the way!! xxx


I am curious how you would know this......voice of experience perhaps??? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Some of my Dorset buttons...


Those are gorgeous, love the collage of buttons. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Third time is the charm.


Here's hoping, although it doesn't look as though I will be getting much knitting in once the logs are cut to a manageable length. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like you definitely need to be the "advance inspector". I am assuming that the dreaded logs are for heat.... If so, since I know the splitting seems to fall to you, can you order already split? That is how we used to get ours, but just used the fireplace for atmosphere... not heat. we now have gas logs so no need to store the logs or worry about the critters hiding there.


Yes they are definitely for heat and we have a big room to heat, so getting them ready split is just unaffordable. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are not LOGS! Those are fallen trees. Not stacked, what a mess. Run, run right now! And you will have to run because your drive is blocked!!!!


Oh no I'm not that stupid, my car is parked down the drive by the other entrance. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm19: :sm19: :sm19: You know, your DH might want to reconsider turning you loose with an axe...


Luckily for him I don't use an axe, my log-splitter is a manual, hydraulic piece of kit. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Jynx and Barny for the nice comments on my Dorset Buttons. They are fun to do. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I think Bentley is pleased we are home...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I think Bentley is pleased we are home...


He can totally relax now he has his family home. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for that. I have now downloaded it. Xx Hope your head is better today xxx


Me, too, on both, Rebecca. Sending healing and comforting hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some of my Dorset buttons...


Wow! Those are wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think Bentley is pleased we are home...


Awwwww. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> That is the same with me, I thought I had Alzheimer's . I don't know about my Saxy , but I have an oxygen converter that bleeds oxygen into my bipap machine. Mine is bipap because I couldn't inhale or exhale on my own during sleep. The bi pap gives two different levels of air flow to make it easier to exhale .


That's amazing...so glad it helps you. I will tell my friend.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think Bentley is pleased we are home...


He is a precious baby...I'm sure he missed you and is happy things are right again. I've never seen a more content kitty.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some of my Dorset buttons...


These are lovely. colorful and great designs.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I really feel for you, but I hope the little beasties are terminated quickly. xx


How do you get rid of them?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I like my long straight needless, but I do like my fixed circulars too ???? and dpn's . But y'all are not alone, I think there is a bit of nostalgia involved in using the straight needless. They are what I used to learn knitting in the beginning.
> 
> If your working something round though.... I have to agree the circulars are awesome.


I like my rosewood straights but that is about it!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The frog pond is not my favorite place either... As to starting off the morning right... Not so much. The house is a disaster and I am in the mood to do something about it but need DH to HELP. He is instead outside planting plants in all the wrong places and does not really know the correct way to plant in the first place. If he would ever just ASK what/where to put things. He has probably pulled up all my perennials, thinking they are dead. I am so frustrated that I no longer care or feel like doing anything. I think I may just retreat to workroom and see if I can distract myself with a totally unneeded activity! The sad thing is, I can't say anything because he THINKS he is doing something good. I think he thought I would take over but I tried and it is beyond my abilities right now. It looks.......... well, best not to say.


When you feel better you can fix it. Don't you think it's nice he is trying? Is he not helping in the house because he doesn't like to or just thinks outside is more important? When I feel frustrated because son procrastinates I put on bluegrass or jazz music, take deep breathes and say that line from Dory..." Just keep swimming, just keep swimming..." I hope he doesn't do too much harm out there. I hope you feel better.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A pretty pattern, free for a couple of days...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sugar-sprinkles


That is pretty my DS gave me some cashmere and Australian wool in lace weight could I use that or is it to small!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I do that with some of my fixed circulars. I have, of all things, a fishing lure sipped container with plastic pockets. I also have a divided folder that I can drop them into different pockets. The tips come in a plastic holder but they are not marked. I have lots of sizers. I just want something easier so will make one like June's for 2-3 sets. (There are little plastic discs with the #'2 on it that you can put on cables to remind yourself what tips need to go back on a UFO, but they are too big to fit in the tips slots.)


I don't know what those needles are. I've used dpn, straight and circular that's all. It would help to have the size on it like they do with crochet hooks. What were they thinking when they made them?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been out with John and marg to get some food for the birds. and a look at the bargain stores. Then we had tea and came home. I enjoyed today. Tomorrow I'm going to have a tidy round. The new cleaning lady is coming on Wednesday...
> 
> Stephen asked me to go up and stop tonight but I said no, and he was fine about it. He was concerned I wouldnt see him before Japan next Friday. The other Grandma and Grandad goes up on a Thursday so Ive begged a lift with them, and they will bring me home.


He seems a very good son. Does Japan have interesting yarn? Maybe he could bring you some.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A man asking where to put things, is there such a one? They don't ask where and then expect you to know where everything is. xx :sm16:


I agree here I have a set of 6 measuring cups with green handles....take a guess how many I can find..........if you said zero....you would be right!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aw, hope it leaves you alone soon dear. I think perhaps you should tell your boss that you don''t want any more holidays, it makesit tooo hard to settle back into work afterwards!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I think 4 day weeks would solve the problem. Nice long weekend but not so long as to make returning hard. Or start Monday at noon and end Friday at noon. I can dream????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> A cpap machine does not deliver oxygen. It delivers regular air under pressure. The pressure is needed to keep the patients airway open during sleep so they receive enough air. CPAP stands for constant positive airway pressure.


Quite interesting. I'm glad it brings relief.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I really hope there is a cancellation, so that you can begin your treatment much earlier than that!
> 
> For the bugs, would an exterminator be more useful to get rid of the bugs, because they might not only be in the things that your are cleaning. They could be anywhere, like small cracks (or something similar), I don't know how these things begin, so my suggestion might not be successful at all; but it is sounding very distressful for you - especially if your leg is still swollen!


I am stressed and we did call in an exterminator so we are having a good clear out I have let go a lot of stuff that was just hanging around here not being worn! The swelling has gone down some and at least it is not springing a leak any more, but my knee and hip still hurt from the fall on Easter, they had a cancellation and my appointment is not the 17th!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hockey is on and then the Kentucky Derby. We are indulging in chips and dip. Craving salt. Much better plan than cleaning.


I was eating fajitas with Dd and watching a movie and completely forgot to watch the race darn I usually watch it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Jynx and Barny for the nice comments on my Dorset Buttons. They are fun to do. Xx


I thought they were all lovely the collage was fantastic but the green triangle stood out to me.....can't imagine why :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> How do you I,put constant oxygen. My friend whose sister died a few years ago has been as you were and I'm wondering if your treatment might help her as she is forgetting quite often.


You could perhaps ask her how well she is sleeping, and if she says that her sleep is not good, then make the suggestion that she asks her doctor about having some sleep studies done, to find out if anything can be done for her!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very dull and damp Wales, I'm back in the frog pond again today, somehow botched the shawl I'm doing so have to go back 12 rows, I did put a lifeline in though so don't have to start all over again. I will persist. Hope you all have a better start to your day than I will have, I hate frogging. See you all later. xx


I hope you got your shawl sorted, I haven't done any knitting, or crochet, since Thursday, so I am going to do some more work on the second blanket for the twins. One never knows, I might even get it finished by the time I get my other knitting back .... that would be a bonus for me.

Anyway, I am hoping my body gives me a bit of a break tonight, so that I can work on the blanket; and I also hope that you won't need to do anymore frogging on your shawl! xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I am still here just been tired. We're all the same at work, we are all finding it difficult to get back into routine after the Easter break. And then yesterday I started with a bad head. It's still there in the background, sometimes coming to the front and pounding!


Oh dear, that isn't good at all, you sound like you need a decent holiday; about 3 or 4 weeks long, and not continuous driving (like mine was - I felt as if I had not been on a holiday at all and I now need another one, but I think it might be with youngest DD)
xx
I hope you begin to feel better soon, so that you can enjoy being with the children again!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've missed all of you, I wish that we were all next door neighbors.
> 
> So I'm thinking that, here is a cup of coffee and a pastry for you all. Make yourselves comfortable and have a beautiful day.
> ☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Now that was delicious, really enjoyed sharing with whoever else stopped by! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well my day has just got worse, having frogged all my shawl we now have a delivery of a load or two of LOGS. I'm packing my bag ready to leave home. I think I will have to go to Blackpool early, like tomorrow. xx :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


OH NO It looks like it was time to change locations last week, before all of that wood got ordered! What would the difference be; if the wood was delivered already split and cut to size for your burner, would it be a huge cost? xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Look what we've just had delivered. xx


NOPE ...... Just NOPE, I would not be picking up the axe at all, and I might even ask a friend if I could share accommodation for the duration of the cold/snowy weather! :sm14: :sm15: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Opine away, I am ready to move closer to civilisation with a smaller garden but himself doesn't seem ready, he will be when he finds he has a choice between decent food and no logs or make-do meals all the time and logs and living in a tip. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Is he still not able to do any of the work with the wood - I don't know what his health is like, but chopping wood is not what I would be doing. Can your wood stove be converted to gas, or oil, or will continue as a dedicated wood burner? I hope he begins to feel like moving very soon, for your sake! :sm06: :sm13: :sm25: (for the wood chopping)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't worry, actions will speak louder than words. xxxx


I hope your strategy works well for you, and we hear those three words .... "We Are Moving" :sm09: :sm09: :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Is he still not able to do any of the work with the wood - I don't know what his health is like, but chopping wood is not what I would be doing. Can your wood stove be converted to gas, or oil, or will continue as a dedicated wood burner? I hope he begins to feel like moving very soon, for your sake! :sm06: :sm13: :sm25: (for the wood chopping)


It is a dedicated wood burner and fairly new so no possibility of changing it. He is a lot older than me and since his stroke hasn't the stamina or strength to do prolonged heavy work. If we bought ready split it would cost about four times as much and we need an awful lot of wood. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I hope your strategy works well for you, and we hear those three words .... "We Are Moving" :sm09: :sm09: :sm17: :sm24:


Don't hold your breath. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny Wales, nothing on the cards today, I am conserving my energy. Might try and get some more shawl done. See you later. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's just the first of the summer. xx


Take a single holiday, and come visit, for a few weeks ..... the wood might get ordered in a state of ready to use next time. I have a spare room, and you might be able to share some recipes, and teach me some cooking tips - I have never been much interested in cooking, unless it was desserts, or cakes (of different types). BAHAHAHA


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think 4 day weeks would solve the problem. Nice long weekend but not so long as to make returning hard. Or start Monday at noon and end Friday at noon. I can dream????


Both suggestions are excellent :sm02:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lucky he was pleased. We always left our home alone for short trips and they let us know how unhappy they were for a day or two afterwards!


I wouldn't be game enough to do that here, there are people who go around stealing animals from their homes, and selling them on a site called Gumtree, or other sites they know of; or they steal them for dog fighting, the stolen dogs are used as bait dogs, or if there are non-neutered female dogs, they are used in puppy farms. Our dogs go into a boarding kennel, run by one of the two Vets, who service this region. It is a very good facility also, and our two dogs loved it, and didn't even seem miss us, when we went to bring them home again.They even rang me, when Andre wouldn't eat for the two days. So when we do another trip, unless we are able to take them with us, we will board them again quite happily; and the fees were much less than we expected, for both dogs!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some of my Dorset buttons...


Wow .... they are beautiful, well done! xoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls and happy new week. Ive nothing planned today. Have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> How do you get rid of them?


I don't know, it might be easier to move out of the house for a day, or two, and get some exterminators in to do the work. Surely they would know what to do, one would think!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good you feel ok saying no and a visit on Thursday will mean you can see him on his way. I wonder what he'll make of Japan, I have to say it's never been on my list of 'must see' places. Mind you, nor has Vietnam!! xxxx


Hes been to Japan a couple of times and hes always glad to come home. It doesnt impress him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Look what we've just had delivered. xx


That looks like a lot of hard work Barney. I dont think he should expect you to do it. Cant you buy them ready cut?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am stressed and we did call in an exterminator so we are having a good clear out I have let go a lot of stuff that was just hanging around here not being worn! The swelling has gone down some and at least it is not springing a leak any more, but my knee and hip still hurt from the fall on Easter, they had a cancellation and my appointment is not the 17th!


That's good, I hope it isn't too long before your life, and household, is back to normality - it will be much nicer for you to not need to worry about what else is living with you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It is a dedicated wood burner and fairly new so no possibility of changing it. He is a lot older than me and since his stroke hasn't the stamina or strength to do prolonged heavy work. If we bought ready split it would cost about four times as much and we need an awful lot of wood. xx


Oh, then there isn't really much you are able to do about it, is there! So whenever you have to do some of the splitting etc, well you know what you are doing, and how much you are able to do each time; so just take care, and try not to get injured. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Some of my Dorset buttons...


They are beautiful, should put them in the village fete.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am all caught up now, so am going to close this laptop, and find one of my WIP's to finish off, who knows I might even get a couple of them finished and be able begin new projects, and not have any more WIP's left! hahahaha

Good night all, have a wonderful day ...... whatever you might be doing, and whatever the weather! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A pretty pattern, free for a couple of days...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sugar-sprinkles


Thank you, that's pretty!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi June, I used to have these palpitations all the time, and now I rarely have them. Mine were due to the culmination of all of the stressful experiences that I had through the previous years. The worst one was when I was working in Accident and Emergency, on one of our quietest shifts; and my co-workers thought I was having a heart attack. My BP wouldn't register, and my pulse was so fast it couldn't be counted ..... so I had to have a stress test and see a Cardiologist. I nearly killed myself during the stress test, but not from a heart condition, but because of Asthma due to exercise. Nothing was wrong with my heart, but I had to get urgent assistance, to help me deal with all the stressful incidences that I had experienced throughout my life, and had never dealt with. That is all behind me now, and I am a much calmer person, and I also haven't experienced any further palpitation episodes, so far, since I finished nursing!
> 
> Anyway, I know I asked you about stress before, and you also don't sound like a very stressful person, so your episodes have a different cause than mine did; but I hope the cause can be found and dealt with, because they are not very pleasant, either during or post, episode. xoxoxo


Hi Judi, I do get stressed sometimes, don't we all?!! However, I think it's more likely to be genetic, my parent and grandparents had heart probs of one sort or another. I think I just drank a little more wine than I should have the other night and maybe ate a little too much as well!! :sm25: :sm12: :sm16: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The frog pond is not my favorite place either... As to starting off the morning right... Not so much. The house is a disaster and I am in the mood to do something about it but need DH to HELP. He is instead outside planting plants in all the wrong places and does not really know the correct way to plant in the first place. If he would ever just ASK what/where to put things. He has probably pulled up all my perennials, thinking they are dead. I am so frustrated that I no longer care or feel like doing anything. I think I may just retreat to workroom and see if I can distract myself with a totally unneeded activity! The sad thing is, I can't say anything because he THINKS he is doing something good. I think he thought I would take over but I tried and it is beyond my abilities right now. It looks.......... well, best not to say.


This too shall pass!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh yes there is. Mr. Wonderful just me ask me the other day where he should put the plug to my heating pad. I almost told him where to put it. Almost, but smiled instead and said in the wall socket above the bed. Aren't I a wonderful wife? :^)


Your self-control is exemplary!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My surgeon is a true East Texan, grew up on a farm in a large family. He wrote the cutest children's book about the catfish that ended up in the cow trough and the adventures that followed. I bought it for the little boy we know (and for Sam at TP and myself.) At his age, you might find out if he has a favorite subject for some adventure books. I also would ask if he is into something like Star Wars and building those ships with Leggos or some craft. Many take a nap during chemo so a fun themed fleece blanket, maybe one that folds into a pillow might be nice as well. With your machine, you could personalize. The guy will be spending a lot of quiet times for a bit. Card/board games for the family to play with him. I'm sure he will be spending time on computer games as well.


Thanks for the suggestions dear! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Need to get some washing done so I can start packing for Blackpool.

Barny you know there is a room her for you if you need to escape any time. xx

Thank you all for your nice comments on my Dorset Buttons. I may bring some to Blackpool and they are small and easy to do.

I haven't too much on this week which is a good job as I have to start getting things ready for LMs birthday party next Saturday

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now I am really craving chocolate. WAIT, I think I know where we hid some from ourselves. Glad you enjoyed the muffin, but thought chocolate was now on the naughty list.
> (Nothing wrong with being naughty once in awhile, after all, Purple was living in sin.)


Haha!! I'm ok if I have it not too late in the day but I must admit I didn't even consider that when I started munching!! Got away with it though, slept like a log!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Probably next weekend, but my trusty laptop is still working, and it badly needed an update of everything


So glad it didn't leave you 'stranded' and cut off from us, we would suffer from separation anxiety!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am curious how you would know this......voice of experience perhaps??? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Yeah, best not to ask........! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes they are definitely for heat and we have a big room to heat, so getting them ready split is just unaffordable. xx


I can vouch for the fact that Barny has a *very* big room to heat!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Luckily for him I don't use an axe, my log-splitter is a manual, hydraulic piece of kit. xx


Still requires a lot of effort and energy to use it though - I can vouch for that too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am stressed and we did call in an exterminator so we are having a good clear out I have let go a lot of stuff that was just hanging around here not being worn! The swelling has gone down some and at least it is not springing a leak any more, but my knee and hip still hurt from the fall on Easter, they had a cancellation and my appointment is not the 17th!


Oh dear, that's too long to wait, I'm so sorry. Hoping brighter days are just round the corner dear! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Take a single holiday, and come visit, for a few weeks ..... the wood might get ordered in a state of ready to use next time. I have a spare room, and you might be able to share some recipes, and teach me some cooking tips - I have never been much interested in cooking, unless it was desserts, or cakes (of different types). BAHAHAHA


Our Barny is a very good cook and produces beautiful cake!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I wouldn't be game enough to do that here, there are people who go around stealing animals from their homes, and selling them on a site called Gumtree, or other sites they know of; or they steal them for dog fighting, the stolen dogs are used as bait dogs, or if there are non-neutered female dogs, they are used in puppy farms. Our dogs go into a boarding kennel, run by one of the two Vets, who service this region. It is a very good facility also, and our two dogs loved it, and didn't even seem miss us, when we went to bring them home again.They even rang me, when Andre wouldn't eat for the two days. So when we do another trip, unless we are able to take them with us, we will board them again quite happily; and the fees were much less than we expected, for both dogs!


I think it does both parties good to have a break from each other! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ah, but that will make a lovely finish.


Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


Gorgeous colours.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Gorgeous colours.


Thanks, makes me think of Autumn! x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Our Barny is a very good cook and produces beautiful cake!! xxxx


Aw I'm blushing now. xxxx :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


Lovely, what you starting now? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, what you starting now? xxxx


Well, I'm still plodding along with my Great American Aran Afghan or GAAA as it will henceforth be known but I thought I might try the Foxpaws swatch down in my sewing room where it's quiet and I can concentrate. Unfortunately, I'm still awaiting ink cartridges for my printer so I can't print the pattern out but, soon!!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oxygen can be added for severe cases as was mentioned before. If cpap or bipap is used correctly it can improve both physical and mental health.


jollypolly said:


> Quite interesting. I'm glad it brings relief.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Trying to think positive. If you start early and work a bit at a time or a load at a time you will not be left with a massive amount to do at a later date. Wish we all could gather to give you a hand.


Barn-dweller said:


> It is a dedicated wood burner and fairly new so no possibility of changing it. He is a lot older than me and since his stroke hasn't the stamina or strength to do prolonged heavy work. If we bought ready split it would cost about four times as much and we need an awful lot of wood. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. It sounds like a day of relaxation and knit. Perfect for a Sunday.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy new week. Ive nothing planned today. Have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very pretty and useful. I wish I had it right now. A bit of a chill in the house. I could get up and put on a sweatshirt or open the door and let the sunshine in. Alas I sit here reading messages on Paradise and shivering.


London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


Very pretty and lovely colours xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Late Sunday lunch in the garden...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


It's lovely! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Late Sunday lunch in the garden...


Lovely!

Just got back from my morning walk. It's dry out and not too chilly, so a great walk. Have to do some grocery shopping today and possibly some housework (bad word). We'll see about that. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like an idyllic lunch. Maybe a little cheese to go with the wine.


PurpleFi said:


> Late Sunday lunch in the garden...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That's good, I hope it isn't too long before your life, and household, is back to normality - it will be much nicer for you to not need to worry about what else is living with you! xoxoxo


Me too! And yes we want to be the only ones living here and sadly burning the place down crossed my mind for a second then I realized that wars just silly........maybe :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha!! I'm ok if I have it not too late in the day but I must admit I didn't even consider that when I started munching!! Got away with it though, slept like a log!! xxx


Glad you got away with it chocolate has been hurting my stomach lately so I have been trying to avoid it.......not succeeding very well though :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no I'm not that stupid, my car is parked down the drive by the other entrance. xx :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, that's too long to wait, I'm so sorry. Hoping brighter days are just round the corner dear! xxxx


Well if I had another set of laundry machines I might could get done this week.....might but since I don't it's taking forever to wash everything in this house and dry it for at least 50 minutes!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Luckily for him I don't use an axe, my log-splitter is a manual, hydraulic piece of kit. xx


Well, at least that is a little easier. I would be good for about two sings of an axe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think Bentley is pleased we are home...


For sure.... He missed his mum. Mine used to sit on my lap so much she was downright offended if I had to get up!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


Wow that is pretty all of you knit these like they are a washcloth, that's all I would be able to do to your three of these!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Late Sunday lunch in the garden...


It looks so pretty! It's really chilly at 59F it is May right.......?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


It looks pretty londy.nice colours.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dh discovered that all that water under the house has ripped the ducts to the two back bedrooms down so when it is all dried out we have to have them come out and fix that now........man I am ready for our short vacation next month!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dh discovered that all that water under the house has ripped the ducts to the two back bedrooms down so when it is all dried out we have to have them come out and fix that now........man I am ready for our short vacation next month!!


Wish you could come to Blackpool :sm22:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Very pretty and useful. I wish I had it right now. A bit of a chill in the house. I could get up and put on a sweatshirt or open the door and let the sunshine in. Alas I sit here reading messages on Paradise and shivering.


I do that too, do you think we all do it at some time? I even put off a loo break for too long because I want to finish reading!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Late Sunday lunch in the garden...


That's my kind of lunch!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Me too! And yes we want to be the only ones living here and sadly burning the place down crossed my mind for a second then I realized that wars just silly........maybe :sm06:


I do understand that dear, not practical but understandable!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's my kind of lunch!!! xxx


We know, we know! :sm24: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Wow that is pretty all of you knit these like they are a washcloth, that's all I would be able to do to your three of these!


It's a very simple pattern, one I can do and watch TV at the same time!! I need another simple TV-watching project now, any ideas? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dh discovered that all that water under the house has ripped the ducts to the two back bedrooms down so when it is all dried out we have to have them come out and fix that now........man I am ready for our short vacation next month!!


Step away from the matches, Lisa!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My tv watching pattern is Lena's shawl from the main forum. She casts on 40 and increases a stitch near the beginning of every row. when it is big enough bind off. I like it because I donate them and in nursing homes or rehab the tail of a shawl is bothersome. This has no tail, no center spine, is warm, and it looks nice.


London Girl said:


> It's a very simple pattern, one I can do and watch TV at the same time!! I need another simple TV-watching project now, any ideas? xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When you feel better you can fix it. Don't you think it's nice he is trying? Is he not helping in the house because he doesn't like to or just thinks outside is more important? When I feel frustrated because son procrastinates I put on bluegrass or jazz music, take deep breathes and say that line from Dory..." Just keep swimming, just keep swimming..." I hope he doesn't do too much harm out there. I hope you feel better.


Nope, I've given up. I have to wear a mask and gloves to work in the garden which is very difficult and frustrating once the hot weather comes along. Can't do it now because I can't bend or lift. The plants won't wait. He is not a gardener. He has no idea what plants take sun or shade, what the overall plan is or even how to free up roots and dig a proper hole. Most of what he is doing will probably die and then the weeds will take over again. We have been at odds on the back yard for years, He sprays instead of pulling weeds so kills everything I work so hard on. If he would keep his hands off, there would be no need for work as it would all be perennials and self maintaining by now. He doesn't even water well. He overdoes, but ignores the ivy in baskets and such in the winter. Between the pool and that, my water bill is through the roof. It is a pattern, no communication, just unwanted "surprises". He is so well meaning and then wonders why am not happy. He didn't like some bushes at the back of the house. I told him to leave them alone but NO. He "trimmed' them, cutting the air conditioner line! He swore the pool would always be clean if he cut down the two trees in the back... Well, the pool is not always clean... I have no shade in the b ack and a daughter who gets sun poisoning. (20 years later, he did build a pergola so there is now some shade, but she doesn't live here anymore!

He isn't helping much in the house because he always had a mother and grandmother to pick up after him so the mess is not visible to him. He is great at starting things and lousy at finishing. He has pulled out bushes in front but not raked the area smooth and planted seed or sodded. The area is sloped so we are going to have a mud slide on the sidewalk every time it rains. He is great a "fun" projects but the mundane and boring just get ignored. He cooks, but there are times when the mess in the kitchen, always left until the next morning, is really not worth it. While he is a terrific cook, the meals are not necessarily planned or healthy. Still, it the one thing he does so I am not going to relieve him of that duty!! When we do projects together, we do well and he is great at driving me to Dr. and other places beyond my capacity. He is terrific at doing things for the kids and supporting the grands. if he would only ASK before he doe things. He "surprised me with a cabinet to display my Christmas Village. I do not WANT my village out all year. He brought part of it in from garage when the weather got cold and then just quit working on it. 5 years later, i made him put a back on it and I finished it. Not as I really wanted it finished, but FINISHED!

When I am healthy, I resent it, but manage to get it done. Coming home to a disaster and not being able to do anything about it is extremely frustrating and depressing. Rant over..... but I do get tired of it. It is overwhelming right now so I am not very motivated to even start! He is a great guy..... but can get on my very last nerve....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was eating fajitas with Dd and watching a movie and completely forgot to watch the race darn I usually watch it!


IT was rainy so quite the mud bath for the jockeys behind the leader.... One horse just decided not to participate!!! Love looking at all the far out hats. They showed what goes into their $2,500. Mint Julep..... That is NOT a typo.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It is a dedicated wood burner and fairly new so no possibility of changing it. He is a lot older than me and since his stroke hasn't the stamina or strength to do prolonged heavy work. If we bought ready split it would cost about four times as much and we need an awful lot of wood. xx


Totally understandable, and I am sure he is somewhat frustrated as well.... but there has to be some compromise. If you are doing all the heavy lifting, he needs to do some light chores in the house.... and it would be good for him as well. Therapy and all that.... It might be slow going, but something.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I wouldn't be game enough to do that here, there are people who go around stealing animals from their homes, and selling them on a site called Gumtree, or other sites they know of; or they steal them for dog fighting, the stolen dogs are used as bait dogs, or if there are non-neutered female dogs, they are used in puppy farms. Our dogs go into a boarding kennel, run by one of the two Vets, who service this region. It is a very good facility also, and our two dogs loved it, and didn't even seem miss us, when we went to bring them home again.They even rang me, when Andre wouldn't eat for the two days. So when we do another trip, unless we are able to take them with us, we will board them again quite happily; and the fees were much less than we expected, for both dogs!


A dog is another deal altogether. The grandpup is always boarded unless we keep her. We have puppy mils and dog fighting as well. A couple guys even stolr a puppy from our local shelter. I blame the shelter for not overseeing the visit better. Animal cruelty exists everywhere.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I am all caught up now, so am going to close this laptop, and find one of my WIP's to finish off, who knows I might even get a couple of them finished and be able begin new projects, and not have any more WIP's left! hahahaha
> 
> Good night all, have a wonderful day ...... whatever you might be doing, and whatever the weather! xoxoxo


So glad you are getting so much done. I don't think I will ever be able to say no more WIP's in one craft or another! Enjoy your day....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Not doing anything today, just gonna sit and rest. 
Purple those buttons are so pretty. And Londy that shawl it's perfect Autumn.
Barny I don't know how you get anything done other than wood splitting... I certainly couldn't, wouldn't want to have to do that every day. 
Susan I'm glad your going to get to see him off before he goes to Japan. Love you.

Our daily cuppa ☕ here's to the tena's.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> My tv watching pattern is Lena's shawl from the main forum. She casts on 40 and increases a stitch near the beginning of every row. when it is big enough bind off. I like it because I donate them and in nursing homes or rehab the tail of a shawl is bothersome. This has no tail, no center spine, is warm, and it looks nice.


That sounds like a distinct possibility, thank you jinx!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope, I've given up. I have to wear a mask and gloves to work in the garden which is very difficult and frustrating once the hot weather comes along. Can't do it now because I can't bend or lift. The plants won't wait. He is not a gardener. He has no idea what plants take sun or shade, what the overall plan is or even how to free up roots and dig a proper hole. Most of what he is doing will probably die and then the weeds will take over again. We have been at odds on the back yard for years, He sprays instead of pulling weeds so kills everything I work so hard on. If he would keep his hands off, there would be no need for work as it would all be perennials and self maintaining by now. He doesn't even water well. He overdoes, but ignores the ivy in baskets and such in the winter. Between the pool and that, my water bill is through the roof. It is a pattern, no communication, just unwanted "surprises". He is so well meaning and then wonders why am not happy. He didn't like some bushes at the back of the house. I told him to leave them alone but NO. He "trimmed' them, cutting the air conditioner line! He swore the pool would always be clean if he cut down the two trees in the back... Well, the pool is not always clean... I have no shade in the b ack and a daughter who gets sun poisoning. (20 years later, he did build a pergola so there is now some shade, but she doesn't live here anymore!
> 
> He isn't helping much in the house because he always had a mother and grandmother to pick up after him so the mess is not visible to him. He is great at starting things and lousy at finishing. He has pulled out bushes in front but not raked the area smooth and planted seed or sodded. The area is sloped so we are going to have a mud slide on the sidewalk every time it rains. He is great a "fun" projects but the mundane and boring just get ignored. He cooks, but there are times when the mess in the kitchen, always left until the next morning, is really not worth it. While he is a terrific cook, the meals are not necessarily planned or healthy. Still, it the one thing he does so I am not going to relieve him of that duty!! When we do projects together, we do well and he is great at driving me to Dr. and other places beyond my capacity. He is terrific at doing things for the kids and supporting the grands. if he would only ASK before he doe things. He "surprised me with a cabinet to display my Christmas Village. I do not WANT my village out all year. He brought part of it in from garage when the weather got cold and then just quit working on it. 5 years later, i made him put a back on it and I finished it. Not as I really wanted it finished, but FINISHED!
> 
> When I am healthy, I resent it, but manage to get it done. Coming home to a disaster and not being able to do anything about it is extremely frustrating and depressing. Rant over..... but I do get tired of it. It is overwhelming right now so I am not very motivated to even start! He is a great guy..... but can get on my very last nerve....


Feeling your frustration!! He IS a great guy though!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope, I've given up. I have to wear a mask and gloves to work in the garden which is very difficult and frustrating once the hot weather comes along. Can't do it now because I can't bend or lift. The plants won't wait. He is not a gardener. He has no idea what plants take sun or shade, what the overall plan is or even how to free up roots and dig a proper hole. Most of what he is doing will probably die and then the weeds will take over again. We have been at odds on the back yard for years, He sprays instead of pulling weeds so kills everything I work so hard on. If he would keep his hands off, there would be no need for work as it would all be perennials and self maintaining by now. He doesn't even water well. He overdoes, but ignores the ivy in baskets and such in the winter. Between the pool and that, my water bill is through the roof. It is a pattern, no communication, just unwanted "surprises". He is so well meaning and then wonders why am not happy. He didn't like some bushes at the back of the house. I told him to leave them alone but NO. He "trimmed' them, cutting the air conditioner line! He swore the pool would always be clean if he cut down the two trees in the back... Well, the pool is not always clean... I have no shade in the b ack and a daughter who gets sun poisoning. (20 years later, he did build a pergola so there is now some shade, but she doesn't live here anymore!
> 
> He isn't helping much in the house because he always had a mother and grandmother to pick up after him so the mess is not visible to him. He is great at starting things and lousy at finishing. He has pulled out bushes in front but not raked the area smooth and planted seed or sodded. The area is sloped so we are going to have a mud slide on the sidewalk every time it rains. He is great a "fun" projects but the mundane and boring just get ignored. He cooks, but there are times when the mess in the kitchen, always left until the next morning, is really not worth it. While he is a terrific cook, the meals are not necessarily planned or healthy. Still, it the one thing he does so I am not going to relieve him of that duty!! When we do projects together, we do well and he is great at driving me to Dr. and other places beyond my capacity. He is terrific at doing things for the kids and supporting the grands. if he would only ASK before he doe things. He "surprised me with a cabinet to display my Christmas Village. I do not WANT my village out all year. He brought part of it in from garage when the weather got cold and then just quit working on it. 5 years later, i made him put a back on it and I finished it. Not as I really wanted it finished, but FINISHED!
> 
> When I am healthy, I resent it, but manage to get it done. Coming home to a disaster and not being able to do anything about it is extremely frustrating and depressing. Rant over..... but I do get tired of it. It is overwhelming right now so I am not very motivated to even start! He is a great guy..... but can get on my very last nerve....


Our DH's could be related. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This too shall pass!! xxx


Yes, it will. (And didn't realize I have had the same rant later on here.) I will say, at least everything is now in the ground and I am going to find the right time to tell him to not bring anything else home unless HE plans on doing the work. I can be just fine with some empty pots.... or buy LITTLE amounts at a time that I feel capable of handling. Thing is, with him working at the nursery, I dare not shop anywhere else and they are out of some of my staples. I would have no problem with some of the nursery workers coming to do the planting. It would be done right and where I want things.... They are pretty busy right now, but many will do anything for us in the evenings and very reasonably.
Oh, and the stove is still broken. HE "Fixed" it but it still is not right. I asked what we were doing about it and should I call the repairman. No response.... He is "thinking" about it.... just as he is "thinking" about when he wants to go have his surgery. Guess I'm going to have to sic his daughter's on him. He MAY listen to them......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Need to get some washing done so I can start packing for Blackpool.
> 
> Barny you know there is a room her for you if you need to escape any time. xx
> 
> ...


And to you. LM's party sounds like such fun. Just how many will be attending?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like a distinct possibility, thank you jinx!! xx


Welcome. I grabbed one from my gifting basket as I am still chilly and have not gone to my room to get a heavy shirt. Got warm fast after putting it on. I have not postponed my breaks to the loo or is it lou? Just sittin and knittin today.

:sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


Such rich, warm regal colors and the edging is wonderful, very different. (Would love to send you my blocking... one more chore that has been ignored. I only have one large piece, but need to do it because I think it needs an applied icord finish (Jeanette's suggestion) and it needs blocking before hand.)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Looks like an idyllic lunch. Maybe a little cheese to go with the wine.


You got it we had cheese and avocado salad xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I'm still plodding along with my Great American Aran Afghan or GAAA as it will henceforth be known but I thought I might try the Foxpaws swatch down in my sewing room where it's quiet and I can concentrate. Unfortunately, I'm still awaiting ink cartridges for my printer so I can't print the pattern out but, soon!!! xxxxx


My two printers came with a service (paid for, of course) where the company monitors you use and then send ink in advance. I just received some yesterday. I haven't even hooked up the printer upstairs. The old printers took such expensive cartridges, I felt it was cheaper to buy anew printer!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's my kind of lunch!!! xxx


????????????x


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Dh discovered that all that water under the house has ripped the ducts to the two back bedrooms down so when it is all dried out we have to have them come out and fix that now........man I am ready for our short vacation next month!!


That case of arson is sounding better and better! Sure hope your mini-vacation is really soon.

We are busy taking pictures of all the flaws around here to protest our new tax assessment. I've covered up and disguised some of the issues Sure wish I had taken pictures first!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Feeling your frustration!! He IS a great guy though!! xxx


 :sm17: True.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Our DH's could be related. xx :sm16: :sm16:


They say everybody has a double...... Mine has just actually turned off the TV.... A miracle and is, of course, back outside doing something totally unnecessary. I wonder if I open the patio doors, put outmall the cleaning supplies and turn on the vacumn if he will rush in to stop me (since I'm not supposed to do it right now). NAH... He probably didn't put his ears in!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Such rich, warm regal colors and the edging is wonderful, very different. (Would love to send you my blocking... one more chore that has been ignored. I only have one large piece, but need to do it because I think it needs an applied icord finish (Jeanette's suggestion) and it needs blocking before hand.)


I hate blocking, I use the single bed in the spare room and leaning over it makes my back ache but I also can't bear just-finished items lurking in corners, I put all the work in, now I want to see what it _really_ looks like!! Watch this space tomorrow!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Not doing anything today, just gonna sit and rest.
> Purple those buttons are so pretty. And Londy that shawl it's perfect Autumn.
> Barny I don't know how you get anything done other than wood splitting... I certainly couldn't, wouldn't want to have to do that every day.
> Susan I'm glad your going to get to see him off before he goes to Japan. Love you.
> ...


Thanks Angela????xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My two printers came with a service (paid for, of course) where the company monitors you use and then send ink in advance. I just received some yesterday. I haven't even hooked up the printer upstairs. The old printers took such expensive cartridges, I felt it was cheaper to buy anew printer!


It's scandal, isn't it?My printer cost £25. One pair of ink cartridges? £25!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The boys are very much like dad....It comes and goes for them. They talk to me though and ask questions, strange questions. We'll all get there, I know we will because we are close.


You will, because you are.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm off to do some walking and then think I will go up and just cut some material so I can pretend i am getting something accomplished. We are going to a really nice mall to meet the family for Livey's birthday dinner and will go an hour early so I can window shop and walk there. They have lovely plantings and sculptures. That means I don't have to do that much walking here. There is a car race I want to see so can do that upstairs as well. Hope the knitting muse strikes soon. I can't get excited about the mosaic shawl even though I have all the yarn and the Miss Grace one only printed out the pattern, not the charts Have to find that link again. (I know it is in #94 on here. funny they jumped us to #97. Everyone enjoy the rest of you day/evening.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good Morning, it's a lovely day here! I mowed the "estate" with our push mower yesterday and even DH mentioned how nice it looked. Today out to my Mom's to remove the blades of the tractor mower and replace with new and get her acre of grass looking spiffy. I forget how to drive the tractor and it's implements so will have to get instruction from DH again. I haven't seen any Elk for a couple of weeks now, it's so nice to have a holiday from them. Boy have I been sleeping well from all this fresh air! 
Hugs to all...xoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ahhh. and I thought the Queen might have been handing over the realm.


She never will!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> This may be a duplicate post, but I couldn't find the original.
> Today is Livey's 17th birthday. My sunshine girl. They grow up so darned fast.


Frighteningly so!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> My next door neighbor (nosy britches ) got upset that the other neighbor was here and didn't want to talk to her so she chased her out into the street and tore into her. Then she turned around and was yelling at me saying D's blocks her driveway and we don't respect her....... Childish behavior. D's was right in front of our house, he didn't ever block her drive. If you park on the street in front of her house she thinks your blocking her drive. She had the whole street in an uproar. Needless to say my kids didn't take kindly to her yelling at me so D's knocked on her door and the whole family ended up outside telling her where to suck it. She didn't want to have to see my friends walk into my backyard so she said she would call the police on anyone who walked between our houses!....I own half that walk way so I was not as composed in my language as I should have been. Who has a lamp handy.
> Then the worst part.... She was still so angry she called child protective services on the friend across the street and said she was drug and sex trafficking!!!!! All because she didn't want to be her friend. Can y'all believe that. One more thing and dh says he is calling a neighborhood meeting in front of her house to tell them we all want them to move... And he is going to invite the police himself because we know most of them personally anyway. Crazy times I tell ya. Some people are just nuts.


One bad neighbour can ruin a whole street. Try to ignore her as much as possible.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I like this one too lol


Great one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> My iris's


Mine are blue. I took a photo but I've forgotten how to download it


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back at the hotel for a rest before we go out for dinner.
> Have had a lovely day. Bit windy but some sin.
> This morning we went to Thomas Hardy Cottage


Gorgeous. I'm glad you had your sin outside the house!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And other things


All beautiful, especially the purple lady.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good Morning, it's a lovely day here! I mowed the "estate" with our push mower yesterday and even DH mentioned how nice it looked. Today out to my Mom's to remove the blades of the tractor mower and replace with new and get her acre of grass looking spiffy. I forget how to drive the tractor and it's implements so will have to get instruction from DH again. I haven't seen any Elk for a couple of weeks now, it's so nice to have a holiday from them. Boy have I been sleeping well from all this fresh air!
> Hugs to all...xoxo


....and all the hard work!! Push mowers sure take it out of you!! Nice when it all looks good again though, well done!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope, I've given up. I have to wear a mask and gloves to work in the garden which is very difficult and frustrating once the hot weather comes along. Can't do it now because I can't bend or lift. The plants won't wait. He is not a gardener. He has no idea what plants take sun or shade, what the overall plan is or even how to free up roots and dig a proper hole. Most of what he is doing will probably die and then the weeds will take over again. We have been at odds on the back yard for years, He sprays instead of pulling weeds so kills everything I work so hard on. If he would keep his hands off, there would be no need for work as it would all be perennials and self maintaining by now. He doesn't even water well. He overdoes, but ignores the ivy in baskets and such in the winter. Between the pool and that, my water bill is through the roof. It is a pattern, no communication, just unwanted "surprises". He is so well meaning and then wonders why am not happy. He didn't like some bushes at the back of the house. I told him to leave them alone but NO. He "trimmed' them, cutting the air conditioner line! He swore the pool would always be clean if he cut down the two trees in the back... Well, the pool is not always clean... I have no shade in the b ack and a daughter who gets sun poisoning. (20 years later, he did build a pergola so there is now some shade, but she doesn't live here anymore!
> 
> He isn't helping much in the house because he always had a mother and grandmother to pick up after him so the mess is not visible to him. He is great at starting things and lousy at finishing. He has pulled out bushes in front but not raked the area smooth and planted seed or sodded. The area is sloped so we are going to have a mud slide on the sidewalk every time it rains. He is great a "fun" projects but the mundane and boring just get ignored. He cooks, but there are times when the mess in the kitchen, always left until the next morning, is really not worth it. While he is a terrific cook, the meals are not necessarily planned or healthy. Still, it the one thing he does so I am not going to relieve him of that duty!! When we do projects together, we do well and he is great at driving me to Dr. and other places beyond my capacity. He is terrific at doing things for the kids and supporting the grands. if he would only ASK before he doe things. He "surprised me with a cabinet to display my Christmas Village. I do not WANT my village out all year. He brought part of it in from garage when the weather got cold and then just quit working on it. 5 years later, i made him put a back on it and I finished it. Not as I really wanted it finished, but FINISHED!
> 
> When I am healthy, I resent it, but manage to get it done. Coming home to a disaster and not being able to do anything about it is extremely frustrating and depressing. Rant over..... but I do get tired of it. It is overwhelming right now so I am not very motivated to even start! He is a great guy..... but can get on my very last nerve....


I take it your not too impressed then? :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Wish you could come to Blackpool :sm22:


I do too!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I do that too, do you think we all do it at some time? I even put off a loo break for too long because I want to finish reading!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm06: :sm23:


Yep to both!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Step away from the matches, Lisa!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxx


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: I'm trying really hard but more and more that sounds like a fantastic solution.....but then I wouldn't want to spend my life in prison for arson my luck I would get laundry duty :sm09:.......if they would let me have my knitting it might be worth it.......... :sm15:

I had to look up how to spell "arson" do you know how hard that is when you are looking it up because you couldn't spell it :sm19:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a very simple pattern, one I can do and watch TV at the same time!! I need another simple TV-watching project now, any ideas? xxx


I have to watch my knitting the tv can be on but I don't watch it unless I stop knitting, so to answer you question no I don't know any simple patterns.....soorry


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: I'm trying really hard but more and more that sounds like a fantastic solution.....but then I wouldn't want to spend my life in prison for arson my luck I would get laundry duty :sm09:.......if they would let me have my knitting it might be worth it.......... :sm15:
> 
> I had to look up how to spell "arson" do you know how hard that is when you are looking it up because you couldn't spell it :sm19:


I got into trouble in school over that. When I asked how to spell something and was told to look it up in the dictionary I innocently replied 'how can I look it up when I can't spell it?' xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Try looking it up in a dictionary when you do not know how to spell it. No prompts there to aid you. Next time try fire starting crime and google will give you arson. :^) sm09: :sm09: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: 
I'm trying really hard but more and more that sounds like a fantastic solution.....but then I wouldn't want to spend my life in prison for arson my luck I would get laundry duty :sm09:.......if they would let me have my knitting it might be worth it.......... :sm15:

I had to look up how to spell "arson" do you know how hard that is when you are looking it up because you couldn't spell it :sm19:[/quote]


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> IT was rainy so quite the mud bath for the jockeys behind the leader.... One horse just decided not to participate!!! Love looking at all the far out hats. They showed what goes into their $2,500. Mint Julep..... That is NOT a typo.


What they are not worth that when you can make it at home it is only 3 or 4 ingredients isn't it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You got it we had cheese and avocado salad xx


What do you put in your avocado salad i love avocados so a new dish would be nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's scandal, isn't it?My printer cost £25. One pair of ink cartridges? £25!!!!


It is that is why we have a toner printer now they last almost a year and only cost 25. For a generic replacement!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I got into trouble in school over that. When I asked how to spell something and was told to look it up in the dictionary I innocently replied 'how can I look it up when I can't spell it?' xx :sm13: :sm13:


I can usually find it in a dictionary because I can spell I just sometimes have moments were I am not sure....and the dictionary is heavy so I tried to take a shortcut :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What do you put in your avocado salad i love avocados so a new dish would be nice!


This was very simple. Lettuce, cucumber, watercress, chives, a little olive oil abd balsamic vinegar xx
,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, it will. (And didn't realize I have had the same rant later on here.) I will say, at least everything is now in the ground and I am going to find the right time to tell him to not bring anything else home unless HE plans on doing the work. I can be just fine with some empty pots.... or buy LITTLE amounts at a time that I feel capable of handling. Thing is, with him working at the nursery, I dare not shop anywhere else and they are out of some of my staples. I would have no problem with some of the nursery workers coming to do the planting. It would be done right and where I want things.... They are pretty busy right now, but many will do anything for us in the evenings and very reasonably.
> Oh, and the stove is still broken. HE "Fixed" it but it still is not right. I asked what we were doing about it and should I call the repairman. No response.... He is "thinking" about it.... just as he is "thinking" about when he wants to go have his surgery. Guess I'm going to have to sic his daughter's on him. He MAY listen to them......


That should work! We have a non-working water heater. New parts are supposed to he here tomorrow. If not, I'll head over to DD's to shower.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This was very simple. Lettuce, cucumber, watercress, chives, a little olive oil abd balsamic vinegar xx
> ,


That sounds really yummy!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Feeling your frustration!! He IS a great guy though!! xxx


Me, too, Jynx. It's incredibly frustrating, but it's just the way a lot of them are (Mr. Ric included). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Our DH's could be related. xx :sm16: :sm16:


And mine as well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's scandal, isn't it?My printer cost £25. One pair of ink cartridges? £25!!!!


I agree -- can't believe how expensive the ink cartridges are!! :sm25: xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> I got into trouble in school over that. When I asked how to spell something and was told to look it up in the dictionary I innocently replied 'how can I look it up when I can't spell it?' xx :sm13: :sm13:


Brilliant answer! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> ....and all the hard work!! Push mowers sure take it out of you!! Nice when it all looks good again though, well done!! xxx


Thank you Londy, my Dad used to tell me I was the "best mower in the world" and I made him proud... I think he had an anterior motive but I was too green to know it! :sm17:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> This was very simple. Lettuce, cucumber, watercress, chives, a little olive oil abd balsamic vinegar.
> 
> Watercress makes a salad doesn't it? I am looking forward to sharing our local vineyard wines with you all. xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > This was very simple. Lettuce, cucumber, watercress, chives, a little olive oil abd balsamic vinegar.
> ...


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree -- can't believe how expensive the ink cartridges are!! :sm25: xxxooo


$100 to fill my printer with 2 blacks, a grey, and 4 colours. I rarely use it now because of that. No wonder the printers are so cheap, they get you on the ink... corporate thinking! xox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny Wales although the wind is cold and we had a frost in the night. The lad came to see our logs yesterday and will be here today or tomorrow to cut them into manageable? lengths. Sheep are still in our garden and this week is making out to be a week from hell. Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > This was very simple. Lettuce, cucumber, watercress, chives, a little olive oil abd balsamic vinegar.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales although the wind is cold and we had a frost in the night. The lad came to see our logs yesterday and will be here today or tomorrow to cut them into manageable? lengths. Sheep are still in our garden and this week is making out to be a week from hell. Happy Monday everyone. xx


Good morning Barny. sending you calming and peaceful vibes, hope they help. Keep dropping those hints. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, but the sun looks like it might break through later. Creative Chaos here this morning and then this afternoon one of my friends and I are going to reccie a walk for the WI for June.

Managed to get my courgette and tomatoes planted out yesterday. The courgette already has fruit on it and the tomatoes are full of flowers.

Did a few more dorset buttons last night to make into jewellry.

Catch you later. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had no need to use my printer for some time. When I went to use it the inks had dried up and had to be replaced. Just saying.


Islander said:


> $100 to fill my printer with 2 blacks, a grey, and 4 colours. I rarely use it now because of that. No wonder the printers are so cheap, they get you on the ink... corporate thinking! xox


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales although the wind is cold and we had a frost in the night. The lad came to see our logs yesterday and will be here today or tomorrow to cut them into manageable? lengths. Sheep are still in our garden and this week is making out to be a week from hell. Happy Monday everyone. xx


Morning. Well at least the sun is shining and you have a large group of friends that care about you. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its cold and windy. Im off to S and B this afternoon.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Bundle up to stay warm and enjoy S and B.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its cold and windy. Im off to S and B this afternoon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's sunny. And it's going to stay sunny until the weekend. The rain stopped just before the temperature dropped so we didn't get the snow that was forecast. There is flooding in the village near my brother's cottage. My niece has been sent home from her summer job at the resort in that village. We have flooding along the lakeshore and the creek near us has overflowed into the forest. The water was flowing OVER the dam in town.
I spent the weekend taxiing mum around. We did get to see the Guardians of the Galaxy movie. A little girl coming out of the theatre said to her dad "I liked the first one better". But I still enjoyed it.
My knitting was not productive. I frogged more than I knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its cold and windy. Im off to S and B this afternoon.


Sweater and scarf weather. Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had no need to use my printer for some time. When I went to use it the inks had dried up and had to be replaced. Just saying.


I can only print a couple of things before my ink is out. I wonder if mine is dried up in the bottom of the cartridges too. I should be getting more prints.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, but the sun looks like it might break through later. Creative Chaos here this morning and then this afternoon one of my friends and I are going to reccie a walk for the WI for June.
> 
> Managed to get my courgette and tomatoes planted out yesterday. The courgette already has fruit on it and the tomatoes are full of flowers.
> 
> ...


Our peas poked a couple of leaves up and then stayed that way through all the rainy days. Hopefully with the sun, they will now grow. Our lettuce loved the rain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And I'm looking forward to drinking them!!! I also have landcress which isn't quite as peppery. xxx


I had a salad with alfafa, radish, broccoli and clover shoots. I can grow those inside. The lettuce wasn't big enough to add to the salad.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales although the wind is cold and we had a frost in the night. The lad came to see our logs yesterday and will be here today or tomorrow to cut them into manageable? lengths. Sheep are still in our garden and this week is making out to be a week from hell. Happy Monday everyone. xx


Would the lad do the splitting too?
Sorry about the sheep.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and all the hard work!! Push mowers sure take it out of you!! Nice when it all looks good again though, well done!! xxx


We have a tractor and a self-propelled lawnmower, but our backyard is so lumpy that the lawn does not turn out well when I use those. The lawnmower that you have to push works the best because you can lift over the lumpy parts and do the dips a couple of times so they actually get cut down. We really need a load of topsoil, but it's so expensive. We have been throwing compost in the bad dips for years and they are not so bad now.
My arms get sore from all the vibrations.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: I'm trying really hard but more and more that sounds like a fantastic solution.....but then I wouldn't want to spend my life in prison for arson my luck I would get laundry duty :sm09:.......if they would let me have my knitting it might be worth it.......... :sm15:
> 
> I had to look up how to spell "arson" do you know how hard that is when you are looking it up because you couldn't spell it :sm19:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I got into trouble in school over that. When I asked how to spell something and was told to look it up in the dictionary I innocently replied 'how can I look it up when I can't spell it?' xx :sm13: :sm13:


You little trouble-maker!!! :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its cold and windy. Im off to S and B this afternoon.


Cold and windy here too love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sweater and scarf weather. Enjoy.


Indeed! I have been to Zumba this morning but I'm staying in now!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day.


You too dear, don't work too hard and be safe out on that highway!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Would the lad do the splitting too?
> Sorry about the sheep.


At a cost. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. We've got a few days of sunshine here. It's wonderful! I'm off for my walk soon and then will be heading out to spend some time with my young friend. When I get back home, I have to help Mr. Ric get the lawns (front and back) mowed at the rental house and then maybe our house, too. I really do not like mowing lawns. I'll be using a self-propelled one. It works well but I sometimes feel like it's going to get away from me. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You little trouble-maker!!! :sm23: xxx


Me? As if. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> A pretty pattern, free for a couple of days...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sugar-sprinkles


Thank for that!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Look what we've just had delivered. xx


......and it begins again. Do feel for you


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sorry mother nature is causing such awful flooding. Hope it stops raining/snowing and the sun shines down on Port Hope.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's sunny. And it's going to stay sunny until the weekend. The rain stopped just before the temperature dropped so we didn't get the snow that was forecast. There is flooding in the village near my brother's cottage. My niece has been sent home from her summer job at the resort in that village. We have flooding along the lakeshore and the creek near us has overflowed into the forest. The water was flowing OVER the dam in town.
> I spent the weekend taxiing mum around. We did get to see the Guardians of the Galaxy movie. A little girl coming out of the theatre said to her dad "I liked the first one better". But I still enjoyed it.
> My knitting was not productive. I frogged more than I knit.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've got a few days of sunshine here. It's wonderful! I'm off for my walk soon and then will be heading out to spend some time with my young friend. When I get back home, I have to help Mr. Ric get the lawns (front and back) mowed at the rental house and then maybe our house, too. I really do not like mowing lawns. I'll be using a self-propelled one. It works well but I sometimes feel like it's going to get away from me. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


Hilarious mental picture of you, horizontally flying through the air, holding on tight to your lawn mower while it runs away with you!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Me? As if. xxxx :sm16:


You are so like me, I never _meant_ to cause trouble, it just happened!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hilarious mental picture of you, horizontally flying through the air, holding on tight to your lawn mower while it runs away with you!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


Glad that doesn't really happen but it is a funny mental picture. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Am going to knit some amusing hats for Joseph, the lad with the non-Hodgkins. Have so far found one with Mr Spock ears, one that looks like a brain (thinking cap?), one with a beard attached and one with skulls on it. If you have any other suggestions, I would love to hear them!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Am going to knit some amusing hats for Joseph, the lad with the non-Hodgkins. Have so far found one with Mr Spock ears, one that looks like a brain (thinking cap?), one with a beard attached and one with skulls on it. If you have any other suggestions, I would love to hear them!! xxx


There are all kinds of hat patterns for animals, christmas trees, reindeer antlers, cupcake, birthday cake, UK flag, on Pinterest and Ravelry.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Afternoon all, I've just been enjoying catching up with you. I'm not too good at the moment so having a lazy day, they are getting too frequent. I'll be glad when I go into hospital for treatment on my back, hopefully I won't have to wait too long. 
So proud today of my eldest GS, he completed him sponsored run yesterday, quite a feat for him as he ran on his own, he is Autistic. Claire was a nervous wreck while he was running & very relieved when he got back.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry you are having a lazy day forced upon you. Hoping you get treatment soon. Yeah for your grandson.


LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I've just been enjoying catching up with you. I'm not too good at the moment so having a lazy day, they are getting too frequent. I'll be glad when I go into hospital for treatment on my back, hopefully I won't have to wait too long.
> So proud today of my eldest GS, he completed him sponsored run yesterday, quite a feat for him as he ran on his own, he is Autistic. Claire was a nervous wreck while he was running & very relieved when he got back.


.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are all kinds of hat patterns for animals, christmas trees, reindeer antlers, cupcake, birthday cake, UK flag, on Pinterest and Ravelry.


That's where I was looking thanks Jeanette, there are loads!!! Any advice on the yarn to use? I was thinking Caron Simply Soft. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I've just been enjoying catching up with you. I'm not too good at the moment so having a lazy day, they are getting too frequent. I'll be glad when I go into hospital for treatment on my back, hopefully I won't have to wait too long.
> So proud today of my eldest GS, he completed him sponsored run yesterday, quite a feat for him as he ran on his own, he is Autistic. Claire was a nervous wreck while he was running & very relieved when he got back.


Well done Mr E, that is some achievement!! So sorry you're not doing so well today, what are they going to try and do for you when you go into hospital? xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I've just been enjoying catching up with you. I'm not too good at the moment so having a lazy day, they are getting too frequent. I'll be glad when I go into hospital for treatment on my back, hopefully I won't have to wait too long.
> So proud today of my eldest GS, he completed him sponsored run yesterday, quite a feat for him as he ran on his own, he is Autistic. Claire was a nervous wreck while he was running & very relieved when he got back.


Sorry you're still not feeling so great. Yes, have those lazy days and hopefully they'll get you into the hospital soon. Well done your GS. That is wonderful he was able to do this. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's where I was looking thanks Jeanette, there are loads!!! Any advice on the yarn to use? I was thinking Caron Simply Soft. xx


That would be a good choice as it truly is soft and gentle. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been to s and b and had a good bit chatter. and actually got some knitting done. Its so cold here that the heating is on in our house. Can you beleive its only 2 weeks til we all meet? I still dont know what knitting to bring.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I've just been enjoying catching up with you. I'm not too good at the moment so having a lazy day, they are getting too frequent. I'll be glad when I go into hospital for treatment on my back, hopefully I won't have to wait too long.
> So proud today of my eldest GS, he completed him sponsored run yesterday, quite a feat for him as he ran on his own, he is Autistic. Claire was a nervous wreck while he was running & very relieved when he got back.


very well done GS......grandma stick your chest out. :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b and had a good bit chatter. and actually got some knitting done. Its so cold here that the heating is on in our house. Can you beleive its only 2 weeks til we all meet? I still dont know what knitting to bring.


Foxpaws??!!! xxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> very well done GS......grandma stick your chest out. :sm24:


Even more?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Well done Mr E, that is some achievement!! So sorry you're not doing so well today, what are they going to try and do for you when you go into hospital? xxxxx


I have to have injections into my spine. Hopefully they will relieve some of the pain. I told my Dr I couldn't go on as it was stopping me going to Blackpool! Only joking but that what I was thinking, I don't seem to be doing much unless DH or DD are with me. It will only be a day in hospital, hopefully.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> That's where I was looking thanks Jeanette, there are loads!!! Any advice on the yarn to use? I was thinking Caron Simply Soft. xx


I knitted demo hats for My DD's friend when she was undergoing treatment. I made hers in the softest cotton as she used to get hot. By the way she made a full recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's where I was looking thanks Jeanette, there are loads!!! Any advice on the yarn to use? I was thinking Caron Simply Soft. xx


Any acrylic or acrylic blend would work and the softer the better. If you can find/or have dk or worsted weight baby yarn, it's even better.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have to have injections into my spine. Hopefully they will relieve some of the pain. I told my Dr I couldn't go on as it was stopping me going to Blackpool! Only joking but that what I was thinking, I don't seem to be doing much unless DH or DD are with me. It will only be a day in hospital, hopefully.


I guess you are in a position to try anything they are willing to do, I cannot tell you how much I hope this means you will come with us for our next trip, whenever/wherever that is!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I knitted demo hats for My DD's friend when she was undergoing treatment. I made hers in the softest cotton as she used to get hot. By the way she made a full recovery.


Good news!! x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I guess you are in a position to try anything they are willing to do, I cannot tell you how much I hope this means you will come with us for our next trip, whenever/wherever that is!! xxxx


So do, I know I'm going to be upset, but pleased for you all when you go 'up north." At least I'm going away the following week with Claire & her family. We will take our knitting & natter, might even find a yarn shop,


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Foxpaws??!!! xxxxx


Did you try the swatch? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I have to have injections into my spine. Hopefully they will relieve some of the pain. I told my Dr I couldn't go on as it was stopping me going to Blackpool! Only joking but that what I was thinking, I don't seem to be doing much unless DH or DD are with me. It will only be a day in hospital, hopefully.


I should refuse to get out of the bed once you're in there until they find something they can do for you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That's where I was looking thanks Jeanette, there are loads!!! Any advice on the yarn to use? I was thinking Caron Simply Soft. xx


Sidar baby snuggly? xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have to have injections into my spine. Hopefully they will relieve some of the pain. I told my Dr I couldn't go on as it was stopping me going to Blackpool! Only joking but that what I was thinking, I don't seem to be doing much unless DH or DD are with me. It will only be a day in hospital, hopefully.


It sounds very much like what DS had done a few months ago. Hes had it done a couple of times. Hes not happy with the outcome this time, says it isnt as effective as the first.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you try the swatch? xxxx


No, too hard for watching TV and I'm now concentrating on chemo hats! I'll get there though!!xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sidar baby snuggly? xxxx


Trouble with baby yarns is that they don't make it in teenage boy colours! I have ordred some Simply Soft from Woolwarehouse, that should be ok, hopefully! xxxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Trouble with baby yarns is that they don't make it in teenage boy colours! I have ordred some Simply Soft from Woolwarehouse, that should be ok, hopefully! xxxxx


Sridhar also make Snuggly not baby Snuggly in loads of colours but I'm not sure how soft it is.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Sridhar also make Snuggly not baby Snuggly in loads of colours but I'm not sure how soft it is.


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> It sounds very much like what DS had done a few months ago. Hes had it done a couple of times. Hes not happy with the outcome this time, says it isnt as effective as the first.


I had it done about 12 years ago, really helped, the 2nd time wasn't so good. I'm trying 3rd time lucky.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I have to have injections into my spine. Hopefully they will relieve some of the pain. I told my Dr I couldn't go on as it was stopping me going to Blackpool! Only joking but that what I was thinking, I don't seem to be doing much unless DH or DD are with me. It will only be a day in hospital, hopefully.


I really hope they work and you will soon be with us again on our outings xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Am going to knit some amusing hats for Joseph, the lad with the non-Hodgkins. Have so far found one with Mr Spock ears, one that looks like a brain (thinking cap?), one with a beard attached and one with skulls on it. If you have any other suggestions, I would love to hear them!! xxx


 Those all sound fun and will come in handy later I would suggest cotton or acrylic because wool might be itchy, I see you already knew this :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Am going to knit some amusing hats for Joseph, the lad with the non-Hodgkins. Have so far found one with Mr Spock ears, one that looks like a brain (thinking cap?), one with a beard attached and one with skulls on it. If you have any other suggestions, I would love to hear them!! xxx


If he likes dr who I have one with the tardis on it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good Morning, it's a lovely day here! I mowed the "estate" with our push mower yesterday and even DH mentioned how nice it looked. Today out to my Mom's to remove the blades of the tractor mower and replace with new and get her acre of grass looking spiffy. I forget how to drive the tractor and it's implements so will have to get instruction from DH again. I haven't seen any Elk for a couple of weeks now, it's so nice to have a holiday from them. Boy have I been sleeping well from all this fresh air!
> Hugs to all...xoxo


Fresh air and a lot of manual labor!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's where I was looking thanks Jeanette, there are loads!!! Any advice on the yarn to use? I was thinking Caron Simply Soft. xx


I really like the red heart soft, it knits up beautifully!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I take it your not too impressed then? :sm16:


Ya Think? How a grown man can overlook the obvious..... I know I was ranting, but I have 3 more weeks of not being able to do anything and it is driving me to distraction!!!!! This too shall pass.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I've just been enjoying catching up with you. I'm not too good at the moment so having a lazy day, they are getting too frequent. I'll be glad when I go into hospital for treatment on my back, hopefully I won't have to wait too long.
> So proud today of my eldest GS, he completed him sponsored run yesterday, quite a feat for him as he ran on his own, he is Autistic. Claire was a nervous wreck while he was running & very relieved when he got back.


So sorry your still not feeling well! well done to your Gs!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I got into trouble in school over that. When I asked how to spell something and was told to look it up in the dictionary I innocently replied 'how can I look it up when I can't spell it?' xx :sm13: :sm13:


A perfectly logical question.....

My first day of first grade, I was 5. The teacher said "write your name at the tip of the page" Well, I knew how to print, but I didn't know how to "write" so I just hooked all the letters together. She did not take it well. When I told my feisty little French mother she, very quietly, gave that teacher such a tongue lashing, I was never spoken to unkindly again....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had a moment yesterday when my feet were freeezzzing so I sat down in a kitchen chair, which I never do I might add, and put my leg up with my foot on the left knee when I got the sock on I just let my leg drop and it felt like I had ripped my knee out...... thought I was going to pass out but it did stop hurting after I had Dd put some topical stuff on it for me but them my left leg started acting up, I guess it felt left out or something!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What they are not worth that when you can make it at home it is only 3 or 4 ingredients isn't it!


This was extra fancy with 4 different essence flavors, some Pimm's gin and a couple other things and a very fancy garnish. The proceeds went to charity. I'm not that generous!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am still freezing by the way.....took Michael to the park today it was really nice and it actually felt warm for a bit had to take my sweater off the sun was warm even though it didn't even get in the 70's today!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That should work! We have a non-working water heater. New parts are supposed to he here tomorrow. If not, I'll head over to DD's to shower.


You just want to use that gorgeous new bathroom! (Isn't house maintenance wonderful?)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Jynx. It's incredibly frustrating, but it's just the way a lot of them are (Mr. Ric included). xxxooo


 :sm12: :sm12: Yeah, I usually handle things a lot better but I am so FRUSTRATED.... with not being able to just "do it myself". It will hurt my wallet, but I'm about to just make a few phone calls and have it done when he is not home!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > This was very simple. Lettuce, cucumber, watercress, chives, a little olive oil abd balsamic vinegar.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> $100 to fill my printer with 2 blacks, a grey, and 4 colours. I rarely use it now because of that. No wonder the printers are so cheap, they get you on the ink... corporate thinking! xox


And I have a DH that prints out a couple copies of things just so I can read them instead of sending to my e-mail... and then he doesn't preview so we get the one line second page... Sure am glad I have the ink service now. It may end up costing the same, but I don't notice it when the ink just shows up in the mail!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales although the wind is cold and we had a frost in the night. The lad came to see our logs yesterday and will be here today or tomorrow to cut them into manageable? lengths. Sheep are still in our garden and this week is making out to be a week from hell. Happy Monday everyone. xx


You are really going to need that Blackpool retreat.... Try to refrain from ending up in jail first!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And I'm looking forward to drinking them!!! I also have landcress which isn't quite as peppery. xxx


Never heard of that one. Must check with DD and see if we have it around here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:17 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's sunny. And it's going to stay sunny until the weekend. The rain stopped just before the temperature dropped so we didn't get the snow that was forecast. There is flooding in the village near my brother's cottage. My niece has been sent home from her summer job at the resort in that village. We have flooding along the lakeshore and the creek near us has overflowed into the forest. The water was flowing OVER the dam in town.
> I spent the weekend taxiing mum around. We did get to see the Guardians of the Galaxy movie. A little girl coming out of the theatre said to her dad "I liked the first one better". But I still enjoyed it.
> My knitting was not productive. I frogged more than I knit.


My knitting hasn't started! Wish my muse would turn up soon! I'm thinking yu may need to start building an ark.... Hate to hear about all the flooding. Stay dry! and, as our weather people say "Turn around, don't drown" for all the drivers who think they can go through standing water.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had a salad with alfafa, radish, broccoli and clover shoots. I can grow those inside. The lettuce wasn't big enough to add to the salad.


Delicious.... We used to grow a lot of sprouts but haven't done it in years. Never had broccoli ones though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You just want to use that gorgeous new bathroom! (Isn't house maintenance wonderful?)


I'm over there anyway. The bathroom that was redone is just a powder room, so I'll have to shower upstairs or in the basement. Both are nice showers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How wonderful. My sister used to give tours through one of them near her in WI. We have quite a few in Texas and have visited a few in CA. I never pass up a chance to taste a new wine and pretty sure a couple of your guests are the same way! (A town not far from us is Grapevine.... for obvious reasons)


I did a wine tasting from one end to the other when we were there for nephew's wedding. Lots of fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've got a few days of sunshine here. It's wonderful! I'm off for my walk soon and then will be heading out to spend some time with my young friend. When I get back home, I have to help Mr. Ric get the lawns (front and back) mowed at the rental house and then maybe our house, too. I really do not like mowing lawns. I'll be using a self-propelled one. It works well but I sometimes feel like it's going to get away from me. Have a great day everyone! xxxooo


About 35 years ago, DH hurt a finger badly rough housing in the pool and hitting a concrete edge. It needed surgery and then a lengthy recoup..... so we hired someone to cut the grass temporarily. All we have is the front yard and it is not large. We are STILL having the grass cut. I would buy a mower and do it myself but would never shame him into doing it and I can't handle the smell of new grass anymore nor the heat. DH does not dig holes or cut grass!!!

I had a great uncle in Portland who concreted the whole back yard and painted it green.....


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales although the wind is cold and we had a frost in the night. The lad came to see our logs yesterday and will be here today or tomorrow to cut them into manageable? lengths. Sheep are still in our garden and this week is making out to be a week from hell. Happy Monday everyone. xx


I put this 1 1/2 cord away today and have the same coming tomorrow and that shed will be full. Managed to get it stacked in 3 hrs and before the rain hit. Green Fir and heavy. Another shed that holds 4 cords needs a 1 cord top up and were set for next winter. Tylenol and Magic Bag are in use! It's sort of like being pregnant you forget what you went through until the next time right Barny! xoxox


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You are so like me, I never _meant_ to cause trouble, it just happened!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxxx


Just how do you think I got my name? Who me?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Am going to knit some amusing hats for Joseph, the lad with the non-Hodgkins. Have so far found one with Mr Spock ears, one that looks like a brain (thinking cap?), one with a beard attached and one with skulls on it. If you have any other suggestions, I would love to hear them!! xxx


Remember the fish hats? I did Nemo for Rachel and just some colorful ones for Livey and her friends. There is also a Viking helmet one, but not sure I remember where I saw that.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> I had no need to use my printer for some time. When I went to use it the inks had dried up and had to be replaced. Just saying.


I know there are some kits where you can fill the canister replacements yourself but people like Canon always tell you if you do this it voids your warranty. But what would one have to lose, printers themselves now are cheaper than the ink! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> How wonderful. My sister used to give tours through one of them near her in WI. We have quite a few in Texas and have visited a few in CA. I never pass up a chance to taste a new wine and pretty sure a couple of your guests are the same way! (A town not far from us is Grapevine.... for obvious reasons)


Wine tasting at many of the vineyards here attract the tourists, I've yet to try it and should become a tourist myself! But I just do the easy way and go to the liquor store to try something new on occasion. I could use a glass right now after the fresh air workout I got today, but alas the cupboard is bare and tea will have to suffice! :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I've just been enjoying catching up with you. I'm not too good at the moment so having a lazy day, they are getting too frequent. I'll be glad when I go into hospital for treatment on my back, hopefully I won't have to wait too long.
> So proud today of my eldest GS, he completed him sponsored run yesterday, quite a feat for him as he ran on his own, he is Autistic. Claire was a nervous wreck while he was running & very relieved when he got back.


So hoping that you can get some relief sooner than later. That is quite an achievement for your GS... How old is he? My young friend has an autistic daughter. She is a delight, but there are some definite challenges as well and constantly changing. It is hard to let these special children stretch to find their own boundaries. I can just imagine Claire's nerves. Good for her, letting him try and succeed.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> And I have a DH that prints out a couple copies of things just so I can read them instead of sending to my e-mail... and then he doesn't preview so we get the one line second page... Sure am glad I have the ink service now. It may end up costing the same, but I don't notice it when the ink just shows up in the mail!


I bought mine originally to print photographs as I had planned on making cards. In the long run it was more reasonable to have them done at the pro labs. Then I printed a gazillion knitting patterns, now I find pdf's on my laptop more reasonable storage to having binder's and I can use then as I need them. The ink those patterns ate up was substantial! :sm16:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's where I was looking thanks Jeanette, there are loads!!! Any advice on the yarn to use? I was thinking Caron Simply Soft. xx


Great yarn. I don't know that you have Hobby Lobby..... but they have a yarn called "Love This Cotton" You might consider a couple in some form of cotton for the summer months. Sinfonia is another nice cotton that I get there and it may be available near you. It has a nice sheen, not scratchy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been to s and b and had a good bit chatter. and actually got some knitting done. Its so cold here that the heating is on in our house. Can you beleive its only 2 weeks til we all meet? I still dont know what knitting to bring.


And I have air conditioning on... as it is so humid, waiting for the rain. Earlier, it was lovely out with a slight breeze.

You best plan on a really mindless knitting project. I suspect so much hugging, laughing and chatter going on that anything needing concentration will end up in the frog pond!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm over there anyway. The bathroom that was redone is just a powder room, so I'll have to shower upstairs or in the basement. Both are nice showers.


I am now allowed to take a real shower with the dressing off as long as I rinse out wound and dry with sterile gauze. Can't wait for Wed. and told nurse to call early enough to allow me time before the change.... It takes so little to make me happy...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I did a wine tasting from one end to the other when we were there for nephew's wedding. Lots of fun.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> I put this 1 1/2 cord away today and have the same coming tomorrow and that shed will be full. Managed to get it stacked in 3 hrs and before the rain hit. Green Fir and heavy. Another shed that holds 4 cords needs a 1 cord top up and were set for next winter. Tylenol and Magic Bag are in use! It's sort of like being pregnant you forget what you went through until the next time right Barny! xoxox


That is a lot of wood, lady. At least the end is in sight. I don't know Magic Bag. Anything like a heating pad?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Wine tasting at many of the vineyards here attract the tourists, I've yet to try it and should become a tourist myself! But I just do the easy way and go to the liquor store to try something new on occasion. I could use a glass right now after the fresh air workout I got today, but alas the cupboard is bare and tea will have to suffice! :sm02:


We do that too. There are two very large liquor stores nearby that have serious tastings on week-ends. I took my LAST antibiotic last night...... so I am finally allowed a glass of wine. Trying to avoid empty calories at the moment but it sure sounds tempting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> I bought mine originally to print photographs as I had planned on making cards. In the long run it was more reasonable to have them done at the pro labs. Then I printed a gazillion knitting patterns, now I find pdf's on my laptop more reasonable storage to having binder's and I can use then as I need them. The ink those patterns ate up was substantial! :sm16:


Trying to get rid of a huge collection of cross stitch magazines and knitting ones, I was making copies of patterns I thought I might like and then donating magazines. Way too much colored ink.... so I now tear out the pages and put the magazines in the recycle. Now that I look at what I saved, I can probably pitch 75% of that! I had not put all my PDF's onto a memory stick when I had a computer freeze, never to work again. Lesson learned, but boy did I lose a lot of great patterns including many I had purchased. 
:sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Off for now. Hoping for sunshine for all of you tomorrow. What with wood, mowing and flooding, you all need it more than me. It is to rain here tomorrow so you can have our sun.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You could perhaps ask her how well she is sleeping, and if she says that her sleep is not good, then make the suggestion that she asks her doctor about having some sleep studies done, to find out if anything can be done for her!


I'm going to ask her about this. It would be great if there is something she can do. It's hard to not remember things like dinner plans. I appreciate your information.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It is a dedicated wood burner and fairly new so no possibility of changing it. He is a lot older than me and since his stroke hasn't the stamina or strength to do prolonged heavy work. If we bought ready split it would cost about four times as much and we need an awful lot of wood. xx


Could you find someone to cut it for a reasonable cost? Does your newspaper have a help wanted place. Sometimes handymen looking for work might be in your budget range.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Both suggestions are excellent :sm02:


Thanks, now who would do that for us?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I wouldn't be game enough to do that here, there are people who go around stealing animals from their homes, and selling them on a site called Gumtree, or other sites they know of; or they steal them for dog fighting, the stolen dogs are used as bait dogs, or if there are non-neutered female dogs, they are used in puppy farms. Our dogs go into a boarding kennel, run by one of the two Vets, who service this region. It is a very good facility also, and our two dogs loved it, and didn't even seem miss us, when we went to bring them home again.They even rang me, when Andre wouldn't eat for the two days. So when we do another trip, unless we are able to take them with us, we will board them again quite happily; and the fees were much less than we expected, for both dogs!


Here people worked to get animal abuse counted as a crime...a felony, very serious. We have people who don't care for horses til they look bony or have so many pets they live in squalor unfed. Unfed spell checked to 'nun fed' and 'unwed'. Gotta love it!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls and happy new week. Ive nothing planned today. Have a great day.


I have to stop writing my todo lists on envelopes. Tomorrow I have to empty the dishwasher which isn't cleaning right and do the dishes.boil my dog a chew bone.im told a half hour will do it. Box my purses which are in a big bag. Return the scale my son bought but we found cheaper in another store. I was going to storage to work on boxes but slept long this evening after I ate Icecream with strawberry topping. Sweets make me sleep soundly. Now I'm wide awake almost 3 am. Will be too tired tomorrow to do any of the above...except the dishes. I think we put a jar in and the paper label mucked up the dishwasher because I've run the dishes twice and they are not clean. I like to do dishes because I see results unlike vacuuming which 10 minutes later cat fur is back. One sheds aweful. I'm glad you expect a peaceful day. Are you doing any knitting you could work on? I like to read or do jigsaw puzzles.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't know, it might be easier to move out of the house for a day, or two, and get some exterminators in to do the work. Surely they would know what to do, one would think!


If you put pans of sweet water would they go in and drown?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


I like the pattern and the color.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Would a bug zapper like people put on their decks to kill insects kill bed bugs?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. I'll have you all know that I'm up early (for me) 8.30am....Ive got over 60's today. It looks very dull outside and Ive still got the heating going. Its so cold. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> About 35 years ago, DH hurt a finger badly rough housing in the pool and hitting a concrete edge. It needed surgery and then a lengthy recoup..... so we hired someone to cut the grass temporarily. All we have is the front yard and it is not large. We are STILL having the grass cut. I would buy a mower and do it myself but would never shame him into doing it and I can't handle the smell of new grass anymore nor the heat. DH does not dig holes or cut grass!!!
> 
> I had a great uncle in Portland who concreted the whole back yard and painted it green.....


yay...love the thought of the green yard hahaha


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Those all sound fun and will come in handy later I would suggest cotton or acrylic because wool might be itchy, I see you already knew this :sm16:


 :sm24: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> If he likes dr who I have one with the tardis on it!


Ooh, yes please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I really like the red heart soft, it knits up beautifully!


Not sure if I can get that here, will check it out! xxx

Edit, doesn't seem available here from the major uk suppliers :sm16: :sm03: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ya Think? How a grown man can overlook the obvious..... I know I was ranting, but I have 3 more weeks of not being able to do anything and it is driving me to distraction!!!!! This too shall pass.


Keep repeating the mantra!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A perfectly logical question.....
> 
> My first day of first grade, I was 5. The teacher said "write your name at the tip of the page" Well, I knew how to print, but I didn't know how to "write" so I just hooked all the letters together. She did not take it well. When I told my feisty little French mother she, very quietly, gave that teacher such a tongue lashing, I was never spoken to unkindly again....


Well done that mum!! When I started school, also age 5, most of my class could not write or print their name!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I had a moment yesterday when my feet were freeezzzing so I sat down in a kitchen chair, which I never do I might add, and put my leg up with my foot on the left knee when I got the sock on I just let my leg drop and it felt like I had ripped my knee out...... thought I was going to pass out but it did stop hurting after I had Dd put some topical stuff on it for me but them my left leg started acting up, I guess it felt left out or something!


Sounds almost like my knee probs of a couple of weeks ago except mine continued to hurt for days! Glad yours seems to be ok but please, treat yourself gently!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am still freezing by the way.....took Michael to the park today it was really nice and it actually felt warm for a bit had to take my sweater off the sun was warm even though it didn't even get in the 70's today!


Cold here againtoday, I have a thick sweater and fleecy treggings on, brrrrrr!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> About 35 years ago, DH hurt a finger badly rough housing in the pool and hitting a concrete edge. It needed surgery and then a lengthy recoup..... so we hired someone to cut the grass temporarily. All we have is the front yard and it is not large. We are STILL having the grass cut. I would buy a mower and do it myself but would never shame him into doing it and I can't handle the smell of new grass anymore nor the heat. DH does not dig holes or cut grass!!!
> 
> I had a great uncle in Portland who concreted the whole back yard and painted it green.....


Artificial grass gets my vote every time!!! I was worried about the curious folk pulling up the edges to check it out but, touch wood, it is still in pristine condition and requires no maintenance whatsoever, love it!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I put this 1 1/2 cord away today and have the same coming tomorrow and that shed will be full. Managed to get it stacked in 3 hrs and before the rain hit. Green Fir and heavy. Another shed that holds 4 cords needs a 1 cord top up and were set for next winter. Tylenol and Magic Bag are in use! It's sort of like being pregnant you forget what you went through until the next time right Barny! xoxox


Oh you poor girls, I hope you still think it's worth it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Remember the fish hats? I did Nemo for Rachel and just some colorful ones for Livey and her friends. There is also a Viking helmet one, but not sure I remember where I saw that.


There is a viking one on Ravelry, which I love but it might be a bit too warm, he is going to be inside most of the time for quite a while..... :sm14: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I know there are some kits where you can fill the canister replacements yourself but people like Canon always tell you if you do this it voids your warranty. But what would one have to lose, printers themselves now are cheaper than the ink! xox


Tried that once, ink everywhere *and it doesn't come out!*!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Wine tasting at many of the vineyards here attract the tourists, I've yet to try it and should become a tourist myself! But I just do the easy way and go to the liquor store to try something new on occasion. I could use a glass right now after the fresh air workout I got today, but alas the cupboard is bare and tea will have to suffice! :sm02:


Not the same is it though?!! :sm16: :sm05: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great yarn. I don't know that you have Hobby Lobby..... but they have a yarn called "Love This Cotton" You might consider a couple in some form of cotton for the summer months. Sinfonia is another nice cotton that I get there and it may be available near you. It has a nice sheen, not scratchy.


Sadly, because they are wonderful stores, we don't have Hobby Lobby. We have Hobbycraft but nowhere near as good. Will see if we have it here!

Edit, I found Love this yarn on Ebay but no cotton :sm14: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am now allowed to take a real shower with the dressing off as long as I rinse out wound and dry with sterile gauze. Can't wait for Wed. and told nurse to call early enough to allow me time before the change.... It takes so little to make me happy...


In your place, that would make me exceedingly happy too!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We do that too. There are two very large liquor stores nearby that have serious tastings on week-ends. I took my LAST antibiotic last night...... so I am finally allowed a glass of wine. Trying to avoid empty calories at the moment but it sure sounds tempting.


Hmmm, someone told me that empty calories don't apply to wine. Oh, wait a minute, I think I dreamed that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Trying to get rid of a huge collection of cross stitch magazines and knitting ones, I was making copies of patterns I thought I might like and then donating magazines. Way too much colored ink.... so I now tear out the pages and put the magazines in the recycle. Now that I look at what I saved, I can probably pitch 75% of that! I had not put all my PDF's onto a memory stick when I had a computer freeze, never to work again. Lesson learned, but boy did I lose a lot of great patterns including many I had purchased.
> :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Good lesson. I have loads of patterns saved on my laptop which I should transfer to my external hard drive. Going to do that.....in a minute!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have to stop writing my todo lists on envelopes. Tomorrow I have to empty the dishwasher which isn't cleaning right and do the dishes.boil my dog a chew bone.im told a half hour will do it. Box my purses which are in a big bag. Return the scale my son bought but we found cheaper in another store. I was going to storage to work on boxes but slept long this evening after I ate Icecream with strawberry topping. Sweets make me sleep soundly. Now I'm wide awake almost 3 am. Will be too tired tomorrow to do any of the above...except the dishes. I think we put a jar in and the paper label mucked up the dishwasher because I've run the dishes twice and they are not clean. I like to do dishes because I see results unlike vacuuming which 10 minutes later cat fur is back. One sheds aweful. I'm glad you expect a peaceful day. Are you doing any knitting you could work on? I like to read or do jigsaw puzzles.


Treat yourself to a really pretty notebook Polly and don't tear out your reminder list until you've done it all!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'll have you all know that I'm up early (for me) 8.30am....Ive got over 60's today. It looks very dull outside and Ive still got the heating going. Its so cold. Have a great day.


Wrap up warm and enjoy the club, see you later with news of your winnings!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> You are really going to need that Blackpool retreat.... Try to refrain from ending up in jail first!!!


You don't know HOW much I'm looking forward to getting away, logs haven't started yet as he didn't come yesterday so had a reprieve. DH thinks he has blocked off one of the gaps the sheep are getting through, we'll see how long that lasts. I'm going to have a nothing day today to conserve my energy (what energy I ask?) and trying to keep out of jail :sm09: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You don't know HOW much I'm looking forward to getting away, logs haven't started yet as he didn't come yesterday so had a reprieve. DH thinks he has blocked off one of the gaps the sheep are getting through, we'll see how long that lasts. I'm going to have a nothing day today to conserve my energy (what energy I ask?) and trying to keep out of jail :sm09: xx


You hang in there kid, Blackpool is not too far away!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Still not very warm here. Had fun with Çreative Chaos yesterday. We were making tarn out of old teeshirts and doing arm knitting.
In the afternoon a friend and I did a lovely walk around some lakes and a river.
Started making some Dorset butyon brooches in the evening.
Today Mr P and I are off to the garden centre and then the supermarket.
catch you later. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I put this 1 1/2 cord away today and have the same coming tomorrow and that shed will be full. Managed to get it stacked in 3 hrs and before the rain hit. Green Fir and heavy. Another shed that holds 4 cords needs a 1 cord top up and were set for next winter. Tylenol and Magic Bag are in use! It's sort of like being pregnant you forget what you went through until the next time right Barny! xoxox


You have my sincere sympathy, the trouble is I can remember what I went through the 5 years so the anticipation is nearly as bad as the actual doing. xx :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Cold here againtoday, I have a thick sweater and fleecy treggings on, brrrrrr!! xxx


We've got sun again but still have that cold breeze, I'm still in my winter clothes and don't intend changing for a while yet. xxxx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Artificial grass gets my vote every time!!! I was worried about the curious folk pulling up the edges to check it out but, touch wood, it is still in pristine condition and requires no maintenance whatsoever, love it!!!!


Would love it too but what would the cost be to do all ours? It might put the sheep off. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Would love it too but what would the cost be to do all ours? It might put the sheep off. xxxx :sm23:


Apart from the cost, the sheep would probably destroy it!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm14: :sm14: xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. We are also still cold. I look forward to the weekend as we are then promised warmer weather. I love days when I can shut the heat off. 
Have a good time at over 60's.


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'll have you all know that I'm up early (for me) 8.30am....Ive got over 60's today. It looks very dull outside and Ive still got the heating going. Its so cold. Have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What are treggings? I hope they keep you warm.


London Girl said:


> Cold here againtoday, I have a thick sweater and fleecy treggings on, brrrrrr!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Still not very warm here. Had fun with Çreative Chaos yesterday. We were making tarn out of old teeshirts and doing arm knitting.
> In the afternoon a friend and I did a lovely walk around some lakes and a river.
> Started making some Dorset butyon brooches in the evening.
> Today Mr P and I are off to the garden centre and then the supermarket.
> catch you later. X


Morning. Do you cut your t shirt yarn in one continuous long piece? What do you do when you need a break with your arm knitting? Just set it down?
Your Dorset butyons are extremely beautiful. Anyone would love to wear them as brooches.
Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


Very nicely done. I envy anyone that can get a center spine that straight and even. I made my in bulky yarn. While it was warm it was not nearly as pretty as yours.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It's overcast. We've been watching a baby bunny running and jumping around the backyard with it's mum. There is an annoying brown squirrel that is chasing both of them.
I'm on standby this week so I have to drag a laptop with me to Knit Night. The pattern for the tank top that I am knitting is on the iPad so I was taking my backpack anyways. Hopefully we won't have a full house, then my backpack would get in the way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. We are also still cold. I look forward to the weekend as we are then promised warmer weather. I love days when I can shut the heat off.
> Have a good time at over 60's.


The normal average temperature for this time of year is 18'C. We're no where near that today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


The "cheating" looks perfect. Very nicely done. What yarn did you use?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got sun again but still have that cold breeze, I'm still in my winter clothes and don't intend changing for a while yet. xxxx :sm09:


The heating is on full at work so I'm wearing summer tee shirts. I have all winter. But I have my winter liner in my coat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Still not very warm here. Had fun with Çreative Chaos yesterday. We were making tarn out of old teeshirts and doing arm knitting.
> In the afternoon a friend and I did a lovely walk around some lakes and a river.
> Started making some Dorset butyon brooches in the evening.
> Today Mr P and I are off to the garden centre and then the supermarket.
> catch you later. X


What do you make with the tarn and arm knitting? I've thought of trying the plarn, but plastic bags are getting harder to find. And I don't really want to cut up garbage bags.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Now there's two baby bunnies chasing each other in and out from under the neighbours deck and tree. Mum's ignoring them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


I love the colours, it looks really great, you are so clever.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good lesson. I have loads of patterns saved on my laptop which I should transfer to my external hard drive. Going to do that.....in a minute!


When the motherboard on my pc went I lost software and documents. Always back up to external. Even better is to get a program that does it automatically for you. I have BUMP (Back up my PC) I just have to remember to put all my documents in the spot where the program will pick them up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tried that once, ink everywhere *and it doesn't come out!*!!! xxx


They have soap at work that gets that ink out. It also takes off the top layer of skin. :sm06:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Artificial grass gets my vote every time!!! I was worried about the curious folk pulling up the edges to check it out but, touch wood, it is still in pristine condition and requires no maintenance whatsoever, love it!!!!


Our lawn is only now returning to decency. It has been full of holes from the drought of last summer. The new grass seed has finally filled them in. I'd consider artificial turf if the yard wasn't so big.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not sure if I can get that here, will check it out! xxx
> 
> Edit, doesn't seem available here from the major uk suppliers :sm16: :sm03: xx


You have James Brett? DD fell in love with the James Brett Marble after she bought some from the Port Hope Fibre Fest.
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/james-c-brett-marble-dk

That's nice and soft.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would a bug zapper like people put on their decks to kill insects kill bed bugs?


Probably not. I don't think bed bugs would be attracted to the light.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

65 would feel like a heatwave right now. I laugh at myself for complaining as I know I will shortly be complaining about the heat and humidity.


nitz8catz said:


> The normal average temperature for this time of year is 18'C. We're no where near that today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have to stop writing my todo lists on envelopes. Tomorrow I have to empty the dishwasher which isn't cleaning right and do the dishes.boil my dog a chew bone.im told a half hour will do it. Box my purses which are in a big bag. Return the scale my son bought but we found cheaper in another store. I was going to storage to work on boxes but slept long this evening after I ate Icecream with strawberry topping. Sweets make me sleep soundly. Now I'm wide awake almost 3 am. Will be too tired tomorrow to do any of the above...except the dishes. I think we put a jar in and the paper label mucked up the dishwasher because I've run the dishes twice and they are not clean. I like to do dishes because I see results unlike vacuuming which 10 minutes later cat fur is back. One sheds aweful. I'm glad you expect a peaceful day. Are you doing any knitting you could work on? I like to read or do jigsaw puzzles.


We have big magnetic boards on the refrigerator and dry erase markers in a sock hanging from the fridge.
Finish has a dishwasher cleaner that will get any label residue out. Ask me how I know.
http://www.finishdishwashing.com/products/enhancers/dishwasher-cleaner/dishwasher-cleaner/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have read that plastic bags are being made biodegradable. So after making plarn it would disintegrate. Not sure if that is true, but just saying.


nitz8catz said:


> What do you make with the tarn and arm knitting? I've thought of trying the plarn, but plastic bags are getting harder to find. And I don't really want to cut up garbage bags.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jinx said:


> I have read that plastic bags are being made biodegradable. So after making plarn it would disintegrate. Not sure if that is true, but just saying.


Yes, it is true. If you want plarn 
to last anytime you've to use the older type plastic bags. The new ones aren't suitable. Mostly they rip if you just look at them.
It's another cold dreary day here again. Looking forward to Blackpool although we've still to work out getting my case to Euston station as Chris has training that morning and I can't lift anything heavy. However we will sort something out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> What are treggings? I hope they keep you warm.


Oh, they are a cross between trousers and leggings, stretchy like leggings but thicker, like trousers, pants!! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it is true. If you want plarn
> to last anytime you've to use the older type plastic bags. The new ones aren't suitable. Mostly they rip if you just look at them.
> It's another cold dreary day here again. Looking forward to Blackpool although we've still to work out getting my case to Euston station as Chris has training that morning and I can't lift anything heavy. However we will sort something out.


Be very careful which plastic you choose. I knitted a bag with torn up plastic bags, worked fine for a while, but didn't realize it was the degradable plastic and after a time it turned to dust!

Martina are you getting the the same train from Euston as us, ours leaves at 11.30am?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You hang in there kid, Blackpool is not too far away!! xxxx


What she said and sending hugs.. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


That is so beautiful, are you bringing it to Blackpool? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Do you cut your t shirt yarn in one continuous long piece? What do you do when you need a break with your arm knitting? Just set it down?
> Your Dorset butyons are extremely beautiful. Anyone would love to wear them as brooches.
> Hope you have a nice day.


Yes the yarn it cut in one continuous piece. The yarn knitting doesn't take very long so you can usually do it in one go. Thank you for your nice comments about my Dorset buttons. I am making a few and going to see if they will sell at a local craft fair in the autumn. xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Be very careful which plastic you choose. I knitted a bag with torn up plastic bags, worked fine for a while, but didn't realize it was the degradable plastic and after a time it turned to dust!
> 
> Martina are you getting the the same train from Euston as us, ours leaves at 11.30am?


No, mine leaves at 10.30 am.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I really hope they work and you will soon be with us again on our outings xx


Thank you & I really would like to see you all.!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> I had a moment yesterday when my feet were freeezzzing so I sat down in a kitchen chair, which I never do I might add, and put my leg up with my foot on the left knee when I got the sock on I just let my leg drop and it felt like I had ripped my knee out...... thought I was going to pass out but it did stop hurting after I had Dd put some topical stuff on it for me but them my left leg started acting up, I guess it felt left out or something!


That sounds horrible, hope its better today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The normal average temperature for this time of year is 18'C. We're no where near that today.


Nor are we!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The "cheating" looks perfect. Very nicely done. What yarn did you use?


Drops Delight, not sure what the shade is called xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> About 35 years ago, DH hurt a finger badly rough housing in the pool and hitting a concrete edge. It needed surgery and then a lengthy recoup..... so we hired someone to cut the grass temporarily. All we have is the front yard and it is not large. We are STILL having the grass cut. I would buy a mower and do it myself but would never shame him into doing it and I can't handle the smell of new grass anymore nor the heat. DH does not dig holes or cut grass!!!
> 
> I had a great uncle in Portland who concreted the whole back yard and painted it green.....


My DH is always saying put down concrete, paint it green & buy a new broom. I've just received an email from a gardener, we are having ours re-done this summer, I'm excited.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love the colours, it looks really great, you are so clever.


Really, REALLY. easy, Susan!! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, someone told me that empty calories don't apply to wine. Oh, wait a minute, I think I dreamed that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


You wish????????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


That looks great, love the colours!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Cold here againtoday, I have a thick sweater and fleecy treggings on, brrrrrr!! xxx


Do you look like a sheep? Watch your back! :sm15: xox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have read that plastic bags are being made biodegradable. So after making plarn it would disintegrate. Not sure if that is true, but just saying.


Yes it is true! I unknowingly put a lot of the gks old toys in one in the loft a few years back, just moved it a little when getting my weekend bag out and it collapsed into confetti!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, it is true. If you want plarn
> to last anytime you've to use the older type plastic bags. The new ones aren't suitable. Mostly they rip if you just look at them.
> It's another cold dreary day here again. Looking forward to Blackpool although we've still to work out getting my case to Euston station as Chris has training that morning and I can't lift anything heavy. However we will sort something out.


Oh, I hope so!! Wish I could help you but I'm in the wrong place!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That is so beautiful, are you bringing it to Blackpool? xxxx


Maybe.....! Xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> You have James Brett? DD fell in love with the James Brett Marble after she bought some from the Port Hope Fibre Fest.
> http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/james-c-brett-marble-dk
> 
> That's nice and soft.


It works really nice for 1898 hats too!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you & I really would like to see you all.!!


We'll have to organise another Greenwich meeting! Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> I have read that plastic bags are being made biodegradable. So after making plarn it would disintegrate. Not sure if that is true, but just saying.


I remember when working at school the children made huge masks out of plastic bags, hrs were put up around the playground, we we got back from the long summer holiday most of them had disintegrated.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm12: :sm12: Yeah, I usually handle things a lot better but I am so FRUSTRATED.... with not being able to just "do it myself". It will hurt my wallet, but I'm about to just make a few phone calls and have it done when he is not home!


That's a great plan! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Our lawn is only now returning to decency. It has been full of holes from the drought of last summer. The new grass seed has finally filled them in. I'd consider artificial turf if the yard wasn't so big.


Sections of our lawn are predominately moss now, I love the "rainforest look" and have learned to live with it... it doesn't have to be mowed either! xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Now there's two baby bunnies chasing each other in and out from under the neighbours deck and tree. Mum's ignoring them.


Look closely, I bet there's 100 more! :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I put this 1 1/2 cord away today and have the same coming tomorrow and that shed will be full. Managed to get it stacked in 3 hrs and before the rain hit. Green Fir and heavy. Another shed that holds 4 cords needs a 1 cord top up and were set for next winter. Tylenol and Magic Bag are in use! It's sort of like being pregnant you forget what you went through until the next time right Barny! xoxox


That's a lot of wood! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'll have you all know that I'm up early (for me) 8.30am....Ive got over 60's today. It looks very dull outside and Ive still got the heating going. Its so cold. Have a great day.


Have fun at over 60s today! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Still not very warm here. Had fun with Çreative Chaos yesterday. We were making tarn out of old teeshirts and doing arm knitting.
> In the afternoon a friend and I did a lovely walk around some lakes and a river.
> Started making some Dorset butyon brooches in the evening.
> Today Mr P and I are off to the garden centre and then the supermarket.
> catch you later. X


Your hands are never idle are they! What'cha gonna buy for the garden? xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Artificial grass gets my vote every time!!! I was worried about the curious folk pulling up the edges to check it out but, touch wood, it is still in pristine condition and requires no maintenance whatsoever, love it!!!!


Good way to go! I got the lawns mowed over there yesterday and need to do ours today when the grass has a chance to dry out from the morning dew. Ours should go more quickly. I'm getting used to the lawnmower. Darn!!! I'll be recruited more often to help with this chore. He's got so much going on right now, that I really don't mind helping out when I can. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


It's lovely, Londy! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> You have my sincere sympathy, the trouble is I can remember what I went through the 5 years so the anticipation is nearly as bad as the actual doing. xx :sm13: :sm13:


But there's nothing like wood heat is there! There's something ironic about getting heated stacking wood and coming inside for more heat to soothe the bones! xoxo :sm17:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> We'll have to organise another Greenwich meeting! Xxxx


That would be good, I shall want to hear about Blackpool


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a lot of wood! xxxooo


Morning Pam, yes it is but I don't have to look after 2 houses.... you have my respect! xoxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sections of our lawn are predominately moss now, I love the "rainforest look" and have learned to live with it... it doesn't have to be mowed either! xox


We have that problem in our front lawn, too, although the grass that's intermingled in it is still growing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Morning Pam, yes it is but I don't have to look after 2 houses.... you have my respect! xoxox


The fact that at some point later this year this all should be behind us is what keeps me going. I just wish where we are going was settled. xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


The made scallops and picot make your shawl, it's gorgeous! Nothing wrong with your blocking skills! :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Afternoon all. It seems we are suffering with the cold, I'm wearing so many layers. I hope it's not long before we are moaning about the heat?? ????????
We have been to our Tuesday club. mrB comes as well now, he took some persuading but he really enjoys having a chat with the men there. Today he painted a huge radiator in the church hall, can't get him to lift a brush here. I knitted & chatted, just what I needed, it's really cheered me up. 
Hope you all have a good rest of the day.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Can you tell I'm reading backwards and from the bottom of the page up.... I never do anything normally lol!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. We have been to our Tuesday club. mrB comes as well now, he took some persuading but he really enjoys having a chat with the men there. Today he painted a huge radiator in the church hall, can't get him to lift a brush here. I knitted & chatted, just what I needed, it's really cheered me up.
> Hope you all have a good rest of the day.


That sounds like a great afternoon. Glad Mr. B is joining you and enjoying himself in the process. xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. We have been to our Tuesday club. mrB comes as well now, he took some persuading but he really enjoys having a chat with the men there. Today he painted a huge radiator in the church hall, can't get him to lift a brush here. I knitted & chatted, just what I needed, it's really cheered me up.
> Hope you all have a good rest of the day.


They need other men folk, I'm always happy when DH gets to hang with "his own kind" lol! 
So happy you got out and enjoyed your day Chris! hugs xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> The fact that at some point later this year this all should be behind us is what keeps me going. I just wish where we are going was settled. xxxooo


I bet you can hardly wait! I'm sending calming vibes. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Out for my walk now, get limbered up for the wood acrobatics today. Love to you all!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls. Ive been shopping with Marg and john and tomorrow we are going off to somewhere else. They are so good to me.
> 
> DS has rang....Its been on the cards a long time but its official now. He has been promoted to Senior Engineer, at a well known motor manufacturers and I'm so proud of him. I told him his dad would be proud too. At least Albert new that he was acting the position but its quite different to being actually made it. Im so proud.... Chest sticking out.


Well done. You should be proud. He gets his brains from you after all.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Dreamweaver said:


> Trying to get rid of a huge collection of cross stitch magazines and knitting ones, I was making copies of patterns I thought I might like and then donating magazines. Way too much colored ink.... so I now tear out the pages and put the magazines in the recycle. Now that I look at what I saved, I can probably pitch 75% of that! I had not put all my PDF's onto a memory stick when I had a computer freeze, never to work again. Lesson learned, but boy did I lose a lot of great patterns including many I had purchased.
> :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Do you remember McCalls Craft Magazine Jynx? My grandmother subscribed to them in the 60's and I loved tucking myself in a corner with them. They were big magazines and filled with everything from sewing, knitting, weaving, gardening and kids craft.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Not caught up but having a few minutes to myself. I very crazily told my DD that her 2 boys could come & stay tonight & tomorrow, Oscar found out so he's here too. They are all 'camping' in our sitting room, it's bedlem! Oscar has never slept away from his parents before, he keeps saying it's exciting. I've already had a call from his mum, she was in tears, so worried about him. I'm off to organise them getting ready for bed. Hope you all have a quiet evening, do t think I will. I love being a grandma!!!


How wonderful. And how exhausting!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm days behind and catching up...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a great afternoon. Glad Mr. B is joining you and enjoying himself in the process. xxxooo


At least he getting out, he doesn't really go further than the supermarket!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Islander said:


> They need other men folk, I'm always happy when DH gets to hang with "his own kind" lol!
> So happy you got out and enjoyed your day Chris! hugs xoxo


Thank you xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> How wonderful. And how exhausting!


Hi Saxy, how's you?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It would if she suffers from sleep apnea.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That would be good, I shall want to hear about Blackpool


 :sm24: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> A cpap machine does not deliver oxygen. It delivers regular air under pressure. The pressure is needed to keep the patients airway open during sleep so they receive enough air. CPAP stands for constant positive airway pressure.


I didn't mean to intimate that the machine delivered oxygen. It delivers air under pressure, ensuring that I get full breathes all night. Sleep apnea deprives you of oxygen by not letting you breathe properly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> The made scallops and picot make your shawl, it's gorgeous! Nothing wrong with your blocking skills! :sm24:


Thank you, kind lady!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Out for my walk now, get limbered up for the wood acrobatics today. Love to you all!


Limbered up or timbered up?!!
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> That is the same with me, I thought I had Alzheimer's . I don't know about my Saxy , but I have an oxygen converter that bleeds oxygen into my bipap machine. Mine is bipap because I couldn't inhale or exhale on my own during sleep. The bi pap gives two different levels of air flow to make it easier to exhale .


Mine may do. It feels as if it is breathing for me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've missed all of you, I wish that we were all next door neighbors.
> 
> So I'm thinking that, here is a cup of coffee and a pastry for you all. Make yourselves comfortable and have a beautiful day.
> ☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕☕????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thanks, move over a bit, I take a lot of room.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh my gosh. I think you should leave right now and let your crazy man deal with all of those logs. xxxooo


I reckon that if she did that there would be central heating in by the time she got home!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I hope so!! Wish I could help you but I'm in the wrong place!!


Thanks for the offer. We've got something sorted now we hope!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh yes there is. Mr. Wonderful just me ask me the other day where he should put the plug to my heating pad. I almost told him where to put it. Almost, but smiled instead and said in the wall socket above the bed. Aren't I a wonderful wife? :^)


you really are!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are not LOGS! Those are fallen trees. Not stacked, what a mess. Run, run right now! And you will have to run because your drive is blocked!!!!


Run to one of us. We'll put you up until Blackpool.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks, move over a bit, I take a lot of room.


Mom, she's touching me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Need to get some washing done so I can start packing for Blackpool.
> 
> Barny you know there is a room her for you if you need to escape any time. xx
> 
> ...


Brilliant! We could spend a few hours learning how to make pretty Dorset Buttons.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Still requires a lot of effort and energy to use it though - I can vouch for that too!! xxx


I confess that I shivered at that word 'manual'!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


Very colourful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oxygen can be added for severe cases as was mentioned before. If cpap or bipap is used correctly it can improve both physical and mental health.


It certainly improved my mental capacity, though you wouldn't think so - it has a long way to go! But it did cause weight gain as I now rest while asleep.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Nope, I've given up. I have to wear a mask and gloves to work in the garden which is very difficult and frustrating once the hot weather comes along. Can't do it now because I can't bend or lift. The plants won't wait. He is not a gardener. He has no idea what plants take sun or shade, what the overall plan is or even how to free up roots and dig a proper hole. Most of what he is doing will probably die and then the weeds will take over again. We have been at odds on the back yard for years, He sprays instead of pulling weeds so kills everything I work so hard on. If he would keep his hands off, there would be no need for work as it would all be perennials and self maintaining by now. He doesn't even water well. He overdoes, but ignores the ivy in baskets and such in the winter. Between the pool and that, my water bill is through the roof. It is a pattern, no communication, just unwanted "surprises". He is so well meaning and then wonders why am not happy. He didn't like some bushes at the back of the house. I told him to leave them alone but NO. He "trimmed' them, cutting the air conditioner line! He swore the pool would always be clean if he cut down the two trees in the back... Well, the pool is not always clean... I have no shade in the b ack and a daughter who gets sun poisoning. (20 years later, he did build a pergola so there is now some shade, but she doesn't live here anymore!
> 
> He isn't helping much in the house because he always had a mother and grandmother to pick up after him so the mess is not visible to him. He is great at starting things and lousy at finishing. He has pulled out bushes in front but not raked the area smooth and planted seed or sodded. The area is sloped so we are going to have a mud slide on the sidewalk every time it rains. He is great a "fun" projects but the mundane and boring just get ignored. He cooks, but there are times when the mess in the kitchen, always left until the next morning, is really not worth it. While he is a terrific cook, the meals are not necessarily planned or healthy. Still, it the one thing he does so I am not going to relieve him of that duty!! When we do projects together, we do well and he is great at driving me to Dr. and other places beyond my capacity. He is terrific at doing things for the kids and supporting the grands. if he would only ASK before he doe things. He "surprised me with a cabinet to display my Christmas Village. I do not WANT my village out all year. He brought part of it in from garage when the weather got cold and then just quit working on it. 5 years later, i made him put a back on it and I finished it. Not as I really wanted it finished, but FINISHED!
> 
> When I am healthy, I resent it, but manage to get it done. Coming home to a disaster and not being able to do anything about it is extremely frustrating and depressing. Rant over..... but I do get tired of it. It is overwhelming right now so I am not very motivated to even start! He is a great guy..... but can get on my very last nerve....


I know EXACTLY how you feel. Honestly, sometimes I could just walk out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> $100 to fill my printer with 2 blacks, a grey, and 4 colours. I rarely use it now because of that. No wonder the printers are so cheap, they get you on the ink... corporate thinking! xox


There is a firm online here in Britain which gives away very nice printers if you buy two sets of inks or toners.It's called IJT


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My knitting hasn't started! Wish my muse would turn up soon! I'm thinking yu may need to start building an ark.... Hate to hear about all the flooding. Stay dry! and, as our weather people say "Turn around, don't drown" for all the drivers who think they can go through standing water.


England is in drought ATM and threatened with hosepipe bans if it doesn't rain more.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Remember the fish hats? I did Nemo for Rachel and just some colorful ones for Livey and her friends. There is also a Viking helmet one, but not sure I remember where I saw that.


I like the shark one.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from SUNNY Surrey. Bought some salad plugs at the garden centre and have spent the afternoon in the garden. Ending up practicing for LMs party....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cold here againtoday, I have a thick sweater and fleecy treggings on, brrrrrr!! xxx


It's warm here. We sat outside in the sun for over an hour after lunch. Now I'm sitting in the study reading through pages of this with the sun shining on me. I'm warm.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Also took some photos in the garden..


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from SUNNY Surrey. Bought some salad plugs at the garden centre and have spent the afternoon in the garden. Ending up practicing for LMs party....


Can you pop one over, I'm just going to have a cup of tea & those would go very well with them!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Also took some photos in the garden..


Beautiful, what is the second one called?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from SUNNY Surrey. Bought some salad plugs at the garden centre and have spent the afternoon in the garden. Ending up practicing for LMs party....


They look yummy but you have put cream on them. Yuck. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


well worth blocking. Looks like a million dollars now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I like the shark one.


:sm24: That is a great idea. How about the shark afghan/blanket to go with it?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Saxy, how's you?


Sorry Chris, I was catching up and pages behind so just got to this. I'm fine. I've had a hectic few days so I'm relaxing now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mom, she's touching me!


well move over. This is a cosy room.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from SUNNY Surrey. Bought some salad plugs at the garden centre and have spent the afternoon in the garden. Ending up practicing for LMs party....


oooooh. Don't show me things like that when I'm hungry!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> :sm24: That is a great idea. How about the shark afghan/blanket to go with it?


and socks


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and socks


Done it! I've finally caught up. I was busy on Friday, breakfast meeting, hairdresser and the phone never seemed to stop. Saturday I spent with two of my brothers and DS1 and his wife in Chichester watching 'Forty Years On' at the Festival Theatre, then a slow dinner. Sunday I spent getting the spare bedroom ready, then had a concert. Then my other brother came down from Telford and stayed overnight. We spent yesterday visiting with the sons and grands, and ended up out to dinner again (sod the diet!). He went home this morning so I got my usual Tuesday lunch with the Vetlettes. Now I have spent hours catching up with emails and on here. Whew!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls, its a wonderful sunny evening and the heating is off. I went to the over 60's and didnt win any cash,but.............i DID win 3 pkts of chocolate biscuits. I then had tea with Marg and I'm going to tidy up in the morning because my new cleaning lady is coming. She waved to me today/


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, its a wonderful sunny evening and the heating is off. I went to the over 60's and didnt win any cash,but.............i DID win 3 pkts of chocolate biscuits. I then had tea with Marg and I'm going to tidy up in the morning because my new cleaning lady is coming. She waved to me today/


Chocolate biscuits are good. Spent the last half hour in the frog pond again, Ive given up on my Spring Thaw shawl and am looking for something easier. Have you decided what you are taking to Blackpool? Do you know what time your train gets to Preston, I am hoping to meet up with the others there and go on to Blackpool together. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> There is a firm online here in Britain which gives away very nice printers if you buy two sets of inks or toners.It's called IJT


Good to know!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Can you pop one over, I'm just going to have a cup of tea & those would go very well with them!


Sorry we ate the last ones! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good to know!! xx


I've given up on my shawl, what yarn and size needles did you use on your LaLa shawl, I might try it in lace weight. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful, what is the second one called?


Aquellega, self seeding and cross pollinates like mad so uou never know what colours you will get x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've given up on my shawl, what yarn and size needles did you use on your LaLa shawl, I might try it in lace weight. xxxx


4.5mm and the Drops Delight was almost lace weight, it would be a good one to take to Blackpool! I am switching between a black and white chemo hat with skulls on and the one row scarf that Lifeline gave us. If anyone is really bored and wants to knot a chemo hat for Joseph - the dafter, the better - all contributions would be very gratefully received. Since I can do nothing else for the poor lad, I want to inundate him with funny hats!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Frou-Frou/ml/1/e/80jCBPH48Sn1%2BnSSl9HsjMqUpAcrBX7wbwYPoi1VEcI%3D/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20170509

Found this rather nice shawl pattern today. Looks reasonably easy. And yes Janet if you want me to show you how to do Dorset buttons. I will be happy to.. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> 4.5mm and the Drops Delight was almost lace weight, it would be a good one to take to Blackpool! I am switching between a black and white chemo hat with skulls on and the one row scarf that Lifeline gave us. If anyone is really bored and wants to knot a chemo hat for Joseph - the dafter, the better - all contributions would be very gratefully received. Since I can do nothing else for the poor lad, I want to inundate him with funny hats!! xxx


Thanks, I've started it on 3mm and lace so see what that turns out like. not long now, must find a suitable case soon and start putting things in it. xxxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from SUNNY Surrey. Bought some salad plugs at the garden centre and have spent the afternoon in the garden. Ending up practicing for LMs party....


Product testing now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Product testing now.


Well someone had to do it. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I bet you can hardly wait! I'm sending calming vibes. xoxox


Thank you for those calming vibes! Very much appreciated. I hope by the time I see you in September it's all settled about all of this -- both houses sold and we know where we're going. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> They need other men folk, I'm always happy when DH gets to hang with "his own kind" lol!
> So happy you got out and enjoyed your day Chris! hugs xoxo


I completely agree - I encourage Mr. Ric to go hang out at the airport with his flying buddies and he tries to do that at least every couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> At least he getting out, he doesn't really go further than the supermarket!!


Then it's even more of a good thing he goes with you. Mr. Ric doesn't get out socializing much except his airport time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I reckon that if she did that there would be central heating in by the time she got home!


I'm pretty sure you're absolutely correct in that reckoning! I got our front lawn at home mowed this afternoon. Am leaving the back to Mr. Ric as he has such a mess back there with all his projects it's sort of hard to navigate. His mess, his mowing. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from SUNNY Surrey. Bought some salad plugs at the garden centre and have spent the afternoon in the garden. Ending up practicing for LMs party....


Yummy!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's warm here. We sat outside in the sun for over an hour after lunch. Now I'm sitting in the study reading through pages of this with the sun shining on me. I'm warm.


We've got a wonderful, sunny, perfect 70F day here today. It's lovely!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Also took some photos in the garden..


Pretty!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Done it! I've finally caught up. I was busy on Friday, breakfast meeting, hairdresser and the phone never seemed to stop. Saturday I spent with two of my brothers and DS1 and his wife in Chichester watching 'Forty Years On' at the Festival Theatre, then a slow dinner. Sunday I spent getting the spare bedroom ready, then had a concert. Then my other brother came down from Telford and stayed overnight. We spent yesterday visiting with the sons and grands, and ended up out to dinner again (sod the diet!). He went home this morning so I got my usual Tuesday lunch with the Vetlettes. Now I have spent hours catching up with emails and on here. Whew!


That sounds like a wonderful (though very busy) few days. Glad you're back with us! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, its a wonderful sunny evening and the heating is off. I went to the over 60's and didnt win any cash,but.............i DID win 3 pkts of chocolate biscuits. I then had tea with Marg and I'm going to tidy up in the morning because my new cleaning lady is coming. She waved to me today/


Great! I hope she does a fantastic job for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Frou-Frou/ml/1/e/80jCBPH48Sn1%2BnSSl9HsjMqUpAcrBX7wbwYPoi1VEcI%3D/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20170509
> 
> Found this rather nice shawl pattern today. Looks reasonably easy. And yes Janet if you want me to show you how to do Dorset buttons. I will be happy to.. Xx


That's pretty! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Aquellega, self seeding and cross pollinates like mad so uou never know what colours you will get x


Thank you, I had some of those a few years ago but DH weeded them up! I. End to get some plants before I get our garden make over.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> We've got a wonderful, sunny, perfect 70F day here today. It's lovely!!! xxxooo


Envious of your sun & heat, I'm hoping that our days get warmer soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Envious of your sun & heat, I'm hoping that our days get warmer soon.


We have to enjoy today and tomorrow as it's back to rain on Thursday. I really want (and I know you do, too), spring to arrive and stay!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Then it's even more of a good thing he goes with you. Mr. Ric doesn't get out socializing much except his airport time.


I wish mine went out doing his own thing sometimes, he has no outside interests. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish mine went out doing his own thing sometimes, he has no outside interests. xx


Oh, that's really too bad. I really like it (for him and me) when Mr. Ric goes out and has guy time with his friends. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that's really too bad. I really like it (for him and me) when Mr. Ric goes out and has guy time with his friends. xxxooo


Mr P doesn't really go out on his own, but luckily he does love working on the garden. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P doesn't really go out on his own, but luckily he does love working on the garden. Xx


Yes, that is lucky and he likes to putter around the house with projects, too. A lot of people (men and women) don't have hardly any interests and find retirement not to their liking! I'm loving it!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would a bug zapper like people put on their decks to kill insects kill bed bugs?


No it wouldn't but 91% alcohol will kill them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. I'll have you all know that I'm up early (for me) 8.30am....Ive got over 60's today. It looks very dull outside and Ive still got the heating going. Its so cold. Have a great day.


Early for me, but doable. I was up at 9 after going to bed at 2;30.... It is grey here as well. Wish it would just rain and get it over. Hope over 60's was another day of winning for you,as usual.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Keep repeating the mantra!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


Well..... guess what DH did tonight? He saw a house on line in the town in CO where we had bought land to build. He actually clicked to BUY it and THEN showed me the picture. NOT in the woods, NOT large enough. They sent him a text saying OK. Thank God it was a robot and he needed to send more info. Gotta love that man..... This too shall pass.... This too shall pass.... This too shall pass....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Artificial grass gets my vote every time!!! I was worried about the curious folk pulling up the edges to check it out but, touch wood, it is still in pristine condition and requires no maintenance whatsoever, love it!!!!


We do too.... but there are some places that do not allow it in the front yard. I would love to have it.... G recently saw a very formal house with a garden that had a checkerboard of the artificial grass and large square tiles. It was magnificent. (I thought there were pins that tacked down th edges like used on ground cloth. Guess not.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There is a viking one on Ravelry, which I love but it might be a bit too warm, he is going to be inside most of the time for quite a while..... :sm14: xxx


I can see that. You might want to a couple in fine cotton for summer.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tried that once, ink everywhere *and it doesn't come out!*!!! xxx


We tried it... No go... Pitched it all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sadly, because they are wonderful stores, we don't have Hobby Lobby. We have Hobbycraft but nowhere near as good. Will see if we have it here!
> 
> Edit, I found Love this yarn on Ebay but no cotton :sm14: xx


Be happy to send you some if you tell me colors and yardage needed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, someone told me that empty calories don't apply to wine. Oh, wait a minute, I think I dreamed that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


I was told that they don't count if you are standing up.... Guess I'll be doing a lot of standing.... (I like your dream.)


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, yes please!! xxxx


It's called the Tardis beanie on revelry!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good lesson. I have loads of patterns saved on my laptop which I should transfer to my external hard drive. Going to do that.....in a minute!


We really should get an external hard drive with both of us on laptops and my Ipad as well. I may just hie a geek to come take care of it all!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You don't know HOW much I'm looking forward to getting away, logs haven't started yet as he didn't come yesterday so had a reprieve. DH thinks he has blocked off one of the gaps the sheep are getting through, we'll see how long that lasts. I'm going to have a nothing day today to conserve my energy (what energy I ask?) and trying to keep out of jail :sm09: xx


Good plan.... (We would take up a collection to bail you out though)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


Great colors!!!! I like your nice deep scallops. I hope I saved that pattern somewhere. It looks a nice size as well. I like one to my waist or nearly there. I may just get the needles out yet. Lovely, June.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 3'C (37'F). It's overcast. We've been watching a baby bunny running and jumping around the backyard with it's mum. There is an annoying brown squirrel that is chasing both of them.
> I'm on standby this week so I have to drag a laptop with me to Knit Night. The pattern for the tank top that I am knitting is on the iPad so I was taking my backpack anyways. Hopefully we won't have a full house, then my backpack would get in the way.


Bunnies are such fun to watch. I love that little sideways jump the back legs do when they get going. The area where my DD lives is full of bunnies. I don't see as many here, but have squirrels, which she doesn't. We are only about 8 miles apart, but I'm in an older area and hers is newer construction and backs up to woods.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes the yarn it cut in one continuous piece. The yarn knitting doesn't take very long so you can usually do it in one go. Thank you for your nice comments about my Dorset buttons. I am making a few and going to see if they will sell at a local craft fair in the autumn. xx


There is no doubt they will sell, as many as you make!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> My DH is always saying put down concrete, paint it green & buy a new broom. I've just received an email from a gardener, we are having ours re-done this summer, I'm excited.


I would be too.... Sure wish I could just get the front in shape... I have a guy but he wants to replant all the shrubs we just pulled out and I just want grass there. It would take all of an hour if DH would just do it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sections of our lawn are predominately moss now, I love the "rainforest look" and have learned to live with it... it doesn't have to be mowed either! xox


Unfortunately, I have only one large tree and one little... Virtually no shade and I love shade plants. ferns, moss. DH assured me that cutting the trees down in the back would guarantee he kept the pool clean.... Well, no trees and a messy pool!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all. It seems we are suffering with the cold, I'm wearing so many layers. I hope it's not long before we are moaning about the heat?? ????????
> We have been to our Tuesday club. mrB comes as well now, he took some persuading but he really enjoys having a chat with the men there. Today he painted a huge radiator in the church hall, can't get him to lift a brush here. I knitted & chatted, just what I needed, it's really cheered me up.
> Hope you all have a good rest of the day.


My DH is ready, willing and able to do things for others. I guess the stuff around here is just boring...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Islander said:


> Do you remember McCalls Craft Magazine Jynx? My grandmother subscribed to them in the 60's and I loved tucking myself in a corner with them. They were big magazines and filled with everything from sewing, knitting, weaving, gardening and kids craft.


Actually, I still have a few!!! One of them was shot at a hotel in Mexico that DH did advertising for and i visited it often and another had the pattern for the colorful Fair Isle skirts I did for the girls when they were very little. That is how I taught myself to knit. One had Barbie clothes that I wanted to make for my little sister.. They were great.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sadly, because they are wonderful stores, we don't have Hobby Lobby. We have Hobbycraft but nowhere near as good. Will see if we have it here!
> 
> Edit, I found Love this yarn on Ebay but no cotton :sm14: xx


Another cotton that is wonderful is Cascades Sunseeker it has an awesome sheen!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I know EXACTLY how you feel. Honestly, sometimes I could just walk out.


 :sm03: I can't even do that. Too hard to get dressed for the public right now!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> England is in drought ATM and threatened with hosepipe bans if it doesn't rain more.


We have had that the last few years with watering allowed only every other week. Now we are going to be allowed to water but the rates have skyrocketed!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from SUNNY Surrey. Bought some salad plugs at the garden centre and have spent the afternoon in the garden. Ending up practicing for LMs party....


Those look scrumptious. They will feel so pampered.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Also took some photos in the garden..


What is the name of the middle picture? They are all lovely.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, its a wonderful sunny evening and the heating is off. I went to the over 60's and didnt win any cash,but.............i DID win 3 pkts of chocolate biscuits. I then had tea with Marg and I'm going to tidy up in the morning because my new cleaning lady is coming. She waved to me today/


You ALWAYS win! Hope the new cleaning lady works out well. I'm sure she will since she was referred.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 4.5mm and the Drops Delight was almost lace weight, it would be a good one to take to Blackpool! I am switching between a black and white chemo hat with skulls on and the one row scarf that Lifeline gave us. If anyone is really bored and wants to knot a chemo hat for Joseph - the dafter, the better - all contributions would be very gratefully received. Since I can do nothing else for the poor lad, I want to inundate him with funny hats!! xxx


I did the skull one for the girls and a toddler and did the skulls in glow in the dark yarn. They were fun for Halloween.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, that is lucky and he likes to putter around the house with projects, too. A lot of people (men and women) don't have hardly any interests and find retirement not to their liking! I'm loving it!!! xxxooo


Many I worked with had no idea what they would do in retirement. I have so many interests and projects, I was more than happy to be home. DH has plenty of interests too, but still needs to "run an errand" every day. Glad he is driving for the nursery or we would trip over each other. (Not really, as his projects are almost all in garage and mine in the house, but I still like alone time.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up so guess I will get cards ready to send to mom and a couple other little chores before bed. Hugs to all.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good plan.... (We would take up a collection to bail you out though)


Aw thanks, but jail might be easier than logs. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, still waiting for the wood to be cut, he will probably wait until it is raining and cold before he comes, may get DH to chase him up, all this anticipation is killing me. Had a bad day yesterday, frogged the shawl I was doing and start the 'easy' La La shawl and even managed to botch that up, I obviously wasn't meant to knit yesterday, will try again today. See you all later, have a good day. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its sunny. Becky my new cleaning lady is coming today. I shall keep you posted. Im tidying up as I type this!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Chocolate biscuits are good. Spent the last half hour in the frog pond again, Ive given up on my Spring Thaw shawl and am looking for something easier. Have you decided what you are taking to Blackpool? Do you know what time your train gets to Preston, I am hoping to meet up with the others there and go on to Blackpool together. xx


I havent a clue!!! I know you all are getting on it and I'll already be on!. Thats the plan anyway.... :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I havent a clue!!! I know you all are getting on it and I'll already be on!. Thats the plan anyway.... :sm16:


I'll check the time our train gets to Preston and let you know xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Weather definitely looks a bit better. Got to do some laundry today and then it's WI tonight. We have a lady prison officer come to talk to us this evening. Should be interesting. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning from a sunny London, it looks beautiful out there. We are just getting ready to go to the Dr for diabetes check-up, I expect there will be something wrong, there always is. After that I'm going up to have lunch with my Claire & do knitting tying together, well we hope so but her little one is poorly so I may get be on cuddle duty. 
We I'm off DH is standing over me! Back later. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I've started it on 3mm and lace so see what that turns out like. not long now, must find a suitable case soon and start putting things in it. xxxx


Yes, me too! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a sunny London, it looks beautiful out there. We are just getting ready to go to the Dr for diabetes check-up, I expect there will be something wrong, there always is. After that I'm going up to have lunch with my Claire & do knitting tying together, well we hope so but her little one is poorly so I may get be on cuddle duty.
> We I'm off DH is standing over me! Back later. Xxxx


Have a good time and say hi to Claire for me. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wish mine went out doing his own thing sometimes, he has no outside interests. xx


Mine's the same, of course, always indoors and under my feet!! :sm25: :sm16: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, me too! xxxxx


I have already started, but then I haven't put my case away from last week! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No it wouldn't but 91% alcohol will kill them.


I'll drink to that, hic!! :sm16: xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, off to do stuff xxx Luv u all xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We do too.... but there are some places that do not allow it in the front yard. I would love to have it.... G recently saw a very formal house with a garden that had a checkerboard of the artificial grass and large square tiles. It was magnificent. (I thought there were pins that tacked down th edges like used on ground cloth. Guess not.)


They tap it down the side on the edges with a hammer and flat chisel, to tuck all the edges in. I think they skimped a bit on the front as I am getting grass growing up the side , where the 'lawn' meets the wooden edging boards! :sm14: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Be happy to send you some if you tell me colors and yardage needed.


Aww, thanks hun, that's sweet of you but I expect I shall find something I can use, if not quite as good as the yarn you suggested xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:



> Great colors!!!! I like your nice deep scallops. I hope I saved that pattern somewhere. It looks a nice size as well. I like one to my waist or nearly there. I may just get the needles out yet. Lovely, June.


Thank you, it wasn't that big before I so savagely blocked it but I'm happy with it!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, still waiting for the wood to be cut, he will probably wait until it is raining and cold before he comes, may get DH to chase him up, all this anticipation is killing me. Had a bad day yesterday, frogged the shawl I was doing and start the 'easy' La La shawl and even managed to botch that up, I obviously wasn't meant to knit yesterday, will try again today. See you all later, have a good day. xx


Hope today goes better for you dear, sounds like you are a bit tense, that can mess your knitting up, quite understandable though! Take a deep breath and start again, everything is going to be all right !! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hope today goes better for you dear, sounds like you are a bit tense, that can mess your knitting up, quite understandable though! Take a deep breath and start again, everything is going to be alright !! xxxxx


DH has been out for a while so sat down and restarted the LaLa shawl, counting and concentrating and think I am into it now (famous last words). Me tense? What, twang, makes, twang, you, twang, think, twang, that? Oh oh peace over, he is back. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Weather definitely looks a bit better. Got to do some laundry today and then it's WI tonight. We have a lady prison officer come to talk to us this evening. Should be interesting. xx


Barny, take note!! Good morning dear, nice to see brighter weather today, isn't it?!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Barny, take note!! Good morning dear, nice to see brighter weather today, isn't it?!! xxx


We have been lucky here and had some lovely sunny days albeit a tad cold. West is best. xxxx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We have been lucky here and had some lovely sunny days albeit a tad cold. West is best. xxxx :sm15:


West is best when the weather's good, but east is great whatever
Now go and get on with chopping your wood and mind your finger you don't sever!! xxxxx

Edit, Yes I know you don't actually chop the wood, poetic licence!! :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> West is best when the weather's good, but east is great whatever
> Now go and get on with chopping your wood and mind your finger you don't sever!! xxxxx
> 
> Edit, Yes I know you don't actually chop the wood, poetic licence!! :sm16: :sm23:


We are in a poetic mood today :sm09: Any more hidden talents? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We are in a poetic mood today :sm09: Any more hidden talents? xxxx :sm23:


I once won a prize whistling Danny Boy at a school music competition!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I once won a prize whistling Danny Boy at a school music competition!! xxxx


Wow a prize winning musician too, is there no end to it? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow a prize winning musician too, is there no end to it? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm16:


I can clear a room in 10 seconds if I start singing!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 3'C (37'F). There is frost on the car that I will need to scrape.
Knit Night only had a few people, which was good. My laptop wasn't in the way. I spent part of the time unknotting one of the lady's yarn after she had to frog about 2 inches of a shawl. I've signed on for another mosaic shawl. I don't need another shawl, especially a big one, but I've had this pattern for a while and wanted to do it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herbarium-3
Unfortunately, the owner didn't have any of the yarn for this pattern. She's hoping to get it in before the KAL starts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has been out for a while so sat down and restarted the LaLa shawl, counting and concentrating and think I am into it now (famous last words). Me tense? What, twang, makes, twang, you, twang, think, twang, that? Oh oh peace over, he is back. xxxx


Keep knitting. Find your inner peace. Or use ear plugs :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They tap it down the side on the edges with a hammer and flat chisel, to tuck all the edges in. I think they skimped a bit on the front as I am getting grass growing up the side , where the 'lawn' meets the wooden edging boards! :sm14: xx


Oops, and I bet that the real grass looks terrible next to the artificial perfect grass.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mine's the same, of course, always indoors and under my feet!! :sm25: :sm16: :sm14: xxxx


I'm the taxi driver for the house now. I'm never going to have time to knit. :sm14:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its sunny. Becky my new cleaning lady is coming today. I shall keep you posted. Im tidying up as I type this!!!!


I hope this new cleaning lady works well for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, still waiting for the wood to be cut, he will probably wait until it is raining and cold before he comes, may get DH to chase him up, all this anticipation is killing me. Had a bad day yesterday, frogged the shawl I was doing and start the 'easy' La La shawl and even managed to botch that up, I obviously wasn't meant to knit yesterday, will try again today. See you all later, have a good day. xx


You need a better place to knit. Maybe one without logs outside?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have had that the last few years with watering allowed only every other week. Now we are going to be allowed to water but the rates have skyrocketed!!!


The only time we've had water restrictions was when the town's new water pump malfunctioned and they had to put the old pump back in production. Unfortunately that coincided with a horrible drought that killed everyone's grass. 
The town pulls our water out of Lake Ontario.
Our rates have skyrocketed since the new sewage plant and new water plant were both built in the same year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Early for me, but doable. I was up at 9 after going to bed at 2;30.... It is grey here as well. Wish it would just rain and get it over. Hope over 60's was another day of winning for you,as usual.


I have blue sky for now, but it's now going to last. I also have a lot of Kelly green on the trees. If the sun would just stay out long enough, I might just have leaves.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No it wouldn't but 91% alcohol will kill them.


Good to know. We use compressed air up here to freeze them (Some of the housing units owned by my employer have bed bugs)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Envious of your sun & heat, I'm hoping that our days get warmer soon.


I know I'll be complaining about the heat and humidity soon, but I'm just glad right now that the rain has stopped. I went past the marina in Peterborough on my way to Knit Night. All the docks are under water, the parking lot is full of water and the park beside the marina is flooded. Little Lake in the centre of Peterborough is not so little at the moment, and all that water heads south towards me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm pretty sure you're absolutely correct in that reckoning! I got our front lawn at home mowed this afternoon. Am leaving the back to Mr. Ric as he has such a mess back there with all his projects it's sort of hard to navigate. His mess, his mowing. :sm02: xxxooo


That sounds fair. If he has to navigate around it all, maybe he will get the hint to at least pile it neatly to one side.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I have ice to scrape.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> You need a better place to knit. Maybe one without logs outside?


Blackpool? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Weather definitely looks a bit better. Got to do some laundry today and then it's WI tonight. We have a lady prison officer come to talk to us this evening. Should be interesting. xx


That should be very interesting. Glad you're having better weather. We are having sunshine again today and then back to rain tomorrow. Off for my walk shortly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> DH has been out for a while so sat down and restarted the LaLa shawl, counting and concentrating and think I am into it now (famous last words). Me tense? What, twang, makes, twang, you, twang, think, twang, that? Oh oh peace over, he is back. xxxx


I'm right there with you on the tense stuff. Found out yesterday that the transit people will be here next Tuesday to give us there buy offer. We probably aren't going to be happy with it, but will have 90 days to respond (and get an attorney to look it over which they will pay for). We'll see but at least now we are having some movement on the process. Better get busy straightening up the house -- will do that later in the week. May do a little more packing today before some knitting. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I once won a prize whistling Danny Boy at a school music competition!! xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can clear a room in 10 seconds if I start singing!! xxxx


Me, too, in maybe less time than that! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 3'C (37'F). There is frost on the car that I will need to scrape.
> Knit Night only had a few people, which was good. My laptop wasn't in the way. I spent part of the time unknotting one of the lady's yarn after she had to frog about 2 inches of a shawl. I've signed on for another mosaic shawl. I don't need another shawl, especially a big one, but I've had this pattern for a while and wanted to do it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herbarium-3
> Unfortunately, the owner didn't have any of the yarn for this pattern. She's hoping to get it in before the KAL starts.


That's a chilly wake-up! We have 49F here this morning. Absolutely balmy! That's a lovely shawl you're going to be doing. Too bad she didn't have any of the yarn available. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds fair. If he has to navigate around it all, maybe he will get the hint to at least pile it neatly to one side.


That's a thought, but doubtful he'll do it. He's so busy juggling all his projects that he doesn't take the time for these sort of things. Oh well, in a few months it'll all be moved or tossed! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Chocolate biscuits are good. Spent the last half hour in the frog pond again, Ive given up on my Spring Thaw shawl and am looking for something easier. Have you decided what you are taking to Blackpool? Do you know what time your train gets to Preston, I am hoping to meet up with the others there and go on to Blackpool together. xx


According to the magazine I got this morning there is a wonderful LYS in Preston!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry we ate the last ones! Xx


all of them? Without sharing them with Londy?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Shawls/Frou-Frou/ml/1/e/80jCBPH48Sn1%2BnSSl9HsjMqUpAcrBX7wbwYPoi1VEcI%3D/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20170509
> 
> Found this rather nice shawl pattern today. Looks reasonably easy. And yes Janet if you want me to show you how to do Dorset buttons. I will be happy to.. Xx


Yeah! I knew you would.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like a wonderful (though very busy) few days. Glad you're back with us! xxxooo


it never ceases to amaze me that I miss you all even when it's my doing because I am so busy!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My DH is ready, willing and able to do things for others. I guess the stuff around here is just boring...


Many years ago DH and I were very friendly with two other couples down this road. Us wives worked out that if we asked one of the other husbands to do something it got done. We got away with it for years before they twigged.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Time to stop yapping and get on with some work Janet


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 3'C (37'F). There is frost on the car that I will need to scrape.
> Knit Night only had a few people, which was good. My laptop wasn't in the way. I spent part of the time unknotting one of the lady's yarn after she had to frog about 2 inches of a shawl. I've signed on for another mosaic shawl. I don't need another shawl, especially a big one, but I've had this pattern for a while and wanted to do it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herbarium-3
> Unfortunately, the owner didn't have any of the yarn for this pattern. She's hoping to get it in before the KAL starts.


That's really pretty !! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> According to the magazine I got this morning there is a wonderful LYS in Preston!!


I dont think we will have time between trains to have a look xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Oops, and I bet that the real grass looks terrible next to the artificial perfect grass.


It just looks weird as the fake grass is very flat and tufts of real grass stick out like the proverbial sore thumb!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> all of them? Without sharing them with Londy?


Yep, only made half a batch and Mr P ate most xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> all of them? Without sharing them with Londy?


 :sm14: xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I dont think we will have time between trains to have a look xx


not something I would dare put a time limit on anyway!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it never ceases to amaze me that I miss you all even when it's my doing because I am so busy!


I know. It's wonderful to have so many friends to miss! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Also took some photos in the garden..


Very nice! We have finally warmed up....now it is warm in the house and can't use the air conditioner :sm16: good news is its dry underneath the house now so can call the air conditioner people now!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Warm day today. Took myself out for coffee then back to laundry. Anyone decided what they're going to knit in Blackpool yet?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's called the Tardis beanie on revelry!


Why does auto correct keep doing that to me..... I feel reasonably certain that you know what I meant but still I don't like being corrected when I know what I mean!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll drink to that, hic!! :sm16: xxx


Not that kind of alcohol :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Girls...my cleaning lady "Becky" is wonderful. She works solid for 2 hrs and cleans just the way I used to when I was younger. She is fantastic and worth every penny. She is coming on Monday afternoon to do upstairs. I think Ive fallen on my feet with this one. I had tea with marg and we were being very casreful not to upset the kitchen when Becky had gone. hahaha. Its still sunny here but cool.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have already started, but then I haven't put my case away from last week! xxxx


mines out permenantly (SP) :sm16: lately. Ive promised to sleep over next saturday at Stephens, when hes home from Japan. Then Im rushing home to pack for Blackpool. All I need is a clean pair of knickers and some yarn and needles. :sm12:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls...my cleaning lady "Becky" is wonderful. She works solid for 2 hrs and cleans just the way I used to when I was younger. She is fantastic and worth every penny. She is coming on Monday afternoon to do upstairs. I think Ive fallen on my feet with this one. I had tea with marg and we were being very casreful not to upset the kitchen when Becky had gone. hahaha. Its still sunny here but cool.


So glad you have found this wonderful cleaning lady :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

martina said:


> Warm day today. Took myself out for coffee then back to laundry. Anyone decided what they're going to knit in Blackpool yet?


I think I'm taking the boring scarves for school. They are mindless to do and it means I can chat away with you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Very nice! We have finally warmed up....now it is warm in the house and can't use the air conditioner :sm16: good news is its dry underneath the house now so can call the air conditioner people now!


Oh good, hope that doesn't break the bank, getting that all fixed! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

martina said:


> Warm day today. Took myself out for coffee then back to laundry. Anyone decided what they're going to knit in Blackpool yet?


I'll either be doing chemo hats or the one row pattern scarf, I can do that while chatting - hopefully!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Why does auto correct keep doing that to me..... I feel reasonably certain that you know what I meant but still I don't like being corrected when I know what I mean!


It's like being back at school!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Not that kind of alcohol :sm09: :sm09:


I'll drink _any_ kind of alcohol!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls...my cleaning lady "Becky" is wonderful. She works solid for 2 hrs and cleans just the way I used to when I was younger. She is fantastic and worth every penny. She is coming on Monday afternoon to do upstairs. I think Ive fallen on my feet with this one. I had tea with marg and we were being very casreful not to upset the kitchen when Becky had gone. hahaha. Its still sunny here but cool.


How lovely, I'm so happy for you and Karen will be pleased that you're happy too!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well it's started, the wood has been cut in to manageable? sizes and I have spent the last 2 hours wheel-barrowing them into the garage ready for splitting. Not even half way through yet. Looking forward to tomorrow (not). Will have to find something to toss in the oven for dinner. Pay back time is about to begin, that's if I can stand up tomorrow. Off to collapse now and perhaps do some knitting. See you later. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> So glad you have found this wonderful cleaning lady :sm24:


Me, too, Susan! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's started, the wood has been cut in to manageable? sizes and I have spent the last 2 hours wheel-barrowing them into the garage ready for splitting. Not even half way through yet. Looking forward to tomorrow (not). Will have to find something to toss in the oven for dinner. Pay back time is about to begin, that's if I can stand up tomorrow. Off to collapse now and perhaps do some knitting. See you later. xx


Be brave dear and don't hurt yourself xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that I ordered from the Stuff4crafts.com website and the order came today - less than a week. I like their prices and the items are all in the box.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Girls...my cleaning lady "Becky" is wonderful. She works solid for 2 hrs and cleans just the way I used to when I was younger. She is fantastic and worth every penny. She is coming on Monday afternoon to do upstairs. I think Ive fallen on my feet with this one. I had tea with marg and we were being very casreful not to upset the kitchen when Becky had gone. hahaha. Its still sunny here but cool.


That's the sort of cleaner we all want. Lucky you.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Aw thanks, but jail might be easier than logs. xx :sm09: :sm09:


In that case, we'll smuggle in needles and yarn!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a sunny London, it looks beautiful out there. We are just getting ready to go to the Dr for diabetes check-up, I expect there will be something wrong, there always is. After that I'm going up to have lunch with my Claire & do knitting tying together, well we hope so but her little one is poorly so I may get be on cuddle duty.
> We I'm off DH is standing over me! Back later. Xxxx


The sun is shining. Maybe this will be your lucky day with nothing wrong!!! Sorry to hear the little one is poorly, but cuddles from Grandma are strong medicine.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Aww, thanks hun, that's sweet of you but I expect I shall find something I can use, if not quite as good as the yarn you suggested xxxxx


I know you will. I just ran across my yarns from London and the lovely cotton cashmere you gifted me with is so soft and lovely. I think it is going be a lacey scarf for around my neck... I bought that orange recycled denim.... Must see if there is enough for a warp... I am starting to want to knit again... YEAH!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know you will. I just ran across my yarns from London and the lovely cotton cashmere you gifted me with is so soft and lovely. I think it is going be a lacey sarf for around my neck... I bought that orange recycled denim.... Must see if there is enough for a warp... I am starting to want to knit again... YEAH!


A wanting to knit again is a good sign and you've the yarn and ideas ready to go.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can clear a room in 10 seconds if I start singing!! xxxx


G can do that in 5.... The only Irishman in the world who can't carry a tune in a bucket....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:10 am EST and 3'C (37'F). There is frost on the car that I will need to scrape.
> Knit Night only had a few people, which was good. My laptop wasn't in the way. I spent part of the time unknotting one of the lady's yarn after she had to frog about 2 inches of a shawl. I've signed on for another mosaic shawl. I don't need another shawl, especially a big one, but I've had this pattern for a while and wanted to do it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herbarium-3
> Unfortunately, the owner didn't have any of the yarn for this pattern. She's hoping to get it in before the KAL starts.


I've marked that. Love seeing all the different color combos people have used. The blue and white and the lavender and pale green are my favs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm the taxi driver for the house now. I'm never going to have time to knit. :sm14:


Is mom not going to repair her car? You spend enough time in the car getting to and from work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The only time we've had water restrictions was when the town's new water pump malfunctioned and they had to put the old pump back in production. Unfortunately that coincided with a horrible drought that killed everyone's grass.
> The town pulls our water out of Lake Ontario.
> Our rates have skyrocketed since the new sewage plant and new water plant were both built in the same year.


I think that is part of our problem as well as we have had so much new development. I'm sure it required additional facilities.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I know I'll be complaining about the heat and humidity soon, but I'm just glad right now that the rain has stopped. I went past the marina in Peterborough on my way to Knit Night. All the docks are under water, the parking lot is full of water and the park beside the marina is flooded. Little Lake in the centre of Peterborough is not so little at the moment, and all that water heads south towards me.


Hope your high enough! Have people dry docked boats for winter?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm right there with you on the tense stuff. Found out yesterday that the transit people will be here next Tuesday to give us there buy offer. We probably aren't going to be happy with it, but will have 90 days to respond (and get an attorney to look it over which they will pay for). We'll see but at least now we are having some movement on the process. Better get busy straightening up the house -- will do that later in the week. May do a little more packing today before some knitting. xxxooo


Oh Dear..... Here's hoping it is a decent amount. Glad they pay the attorney's fees. Sure will be nice to know. That might help with the decision on where you are going. Or not. I can just imagine how unsettled you must feel, not knowing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Many years ago DH and I were very friendly with two other couples down this road. Us wives worked out that if we asked one of the other husbands to do something it got done. We got away with it for years before they twigged.


 :sm23: :sm24: :sm23: Devious and delightful. (I must admit to Tom Sawyering my poor SIL into a couple things but DD doesn't share him well!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It just looks weird as the fake grass is very flat and tufts of real grass stick out like the proverbial sore thumb!!


 G said that the way they install here is to put sand on top and work in and that makes the artificial turf "stand up" Can you use something like Roundup to kill the real stuff? It shouldn't hurt the other.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Not that kind of alcohol :sm09: :sm09:


I can't remember but I thought there was some kind of heat treatment they did to Rachel's dorm room. I know they treated every single thing the girls owned and moved them out while they did the room... TWICE....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh Dear..... Here's hoping it is a decent amount. Glad they pay the attorney's fees. Sure will be nice to know. That might help with the decision on where you are going. Or not. I can just imagine how unsettled you must feel, not knowing.


Thanks, Jynx. It is unsettling. I'm just trying to go with Flo. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls...my cleaning lady "Becky" is wonderful. She works solid for 2 hrs and cleans just the way I used to when I was younger. She is fantastic and worth every penny. She is coming on Monday afternoon to do upstairs. I think Ive fallen on my feet with this one. I had tea with marg and we were being very casreful not to upset the kitchen when Becky had gone. hahaha. Its still sunny here but cool.


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: How wonderful. I really do like having things done MY way. Lots have their own system and it just doesn't cut the mustard. I want baseboards and return air vents done every time and I want the wood floors buffed dry so they shine. Sure wish I could find a "Becky". (I would be just like you and probably go out to eat before G destroyed a perfectly cleaned kitchen!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> mines out permenantly (SP) :sm16: lately. Ive promised to sleep over next saturday at Stephens, when hes home from Japan. Then Im rushing home to pack for Blackpool. All I need is a clean pair of knickers and some yarn and needles. :sm12:


Just turn the knickers inside out and you'll be able to take more yarn!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll either be doing chemo hats or the one row pattern scarf, I can do that while chatting - hopefully!! xxx


You could also do all the I-cord for the brain hat. It takes a lot and I find doing that mindless and a little boring...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's started, the wood has been cut in to manageable? sizes and I have spent the last 2 hours wheel-barrowing them into the garage ready for splitting. Not even half way through yet. Looking forward to tomorrow (not). Will have to find something to toss in the oven for dinner. Pay back time is about to begin, that's if I can stand up tomorrow. Off to collapse now and perhaps do some knitting. See you later. xx


Sneak a snack and then just sit and tell him you are way too tired and sore to fix a meal. A cold peanut butter sandwich should be within his kitchen ability... or he can heat a can of soup. Do you wear a back brace or anything with all that lifting? Don't strain your back before Blackpool!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I ordered from the Stuff4crafts.com website and the order came today - less than a week. I like their prices and the items are all in the box.


I checked out the site but had trouble fining what I was looking for... Operator error for sure. I may need a shopping guide in Ohio! That is great turn around. I called the yarn store to see if the things I had ordered came in while I was in hospital but the line was busy all afternoon. I don't want to start all over coming up with an idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> A wanting to knit again is a good sign and you've the yarn and ideas ready to go.


 :sm24: Never a lack of yarn around here, but matching it to the right project can be a challenge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jynx. It is unsettling. I'm just trying to go with Flo. :sm02: xxxooo


But does Flo know where she is going? Therein lies the problem! Just keep walking and taking deep breaths.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey is on and DH says dinner is a minute away so I'm off for now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> But does Flo know where she is going? Therein lies the problem! Just keep walking and taking deep breaths.


She doesn't at the moment. Definitely doing those things. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That should be very interesting. Glad you're having better weather. We are having sunshine again today and then back to rain tomorrow. Off for my walk shortly. xxxooo


It almost hit 90F today but there was a nice breeze! Today was our DM's 75th birthday!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Time to stop yapping and get on with some work Janet


Aw but we like your yapping at us! :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's really pretty !! xx


The green and purple one was gorgeous!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It just looks weird as the fake grass is very flat and tufts of real grass stick out like the proverbial sore thumb!!


I would contact the company and show them! Maybe they will fix it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll drink _any_ kind of alcohol!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


You drink rubbing alcohol......ladies it's worse than we thought.... it :sm09: :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Girls...my cleaning lady "Becky" is wonderful. She works solid for 2 hrs and cleans just the way I used to when I was younger. She is fantastic and worth every penny. She is coming on Monday afternoon to do upstairs. I think Ive fallen on my feet with this one. I had tea with marg and we were being very casreful not to upset the kitchen when Becky had gone. hahaha. Its still sunny here but cool.


That's fantastic...wonder if she travels.....hhhhmmmmm!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh good, hope that doesn't break the bank, getting that all fixed! xxx


I'm pretty sure this will have to be on them it's barely been 7 months since it was installed!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I can't remember but I thought there was some kind of heat treatment they did to Rachel's dorm room. I know they treated every single thing the girls owned and moved them out while they did the room... TWICE....


That's the second time I have heard of heat treating but I don't think they did that but I could be wrong we weren't allowed back in for 4 hours so....actually it was some kind of chemical.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is raining and thundering here so no air conditioning still......whah....


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Girls...my cleaning lady "Becky" is wonderful. She works solid for 2 hrs and cleans just the way I used to when I was younger. She is fantastic and worth every penny. She is coming on Monday afternoon to do upstairs. I think Ive fallen on my feet with this one. I had tea with marg and we were being very casreful not to upset the kitchen when Becky had gone. hahaha. Its still sunny here but cool.


You have luck at last, can Becky pop down here after you? I wish! I really badly need a Becky in my life. It's good that Marg is such a good friend to you, just what you need. Love ya!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all, it's grey here today but hopefully a sunny day later. Had a good day yesterday, my results s were good at the Drs, big relief. I then WALKED to the bus stop & took the bus to my Claire's. I know that sounds not much to you all but it's the first time on a bus on my own in years, DH had to play taxi taking baby to his dieticians appt. 
I'm off to my job this morning then knitting this afternoon hopefully. Have a good day everyone. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Its sunny out there and I'm going up DS's about teatime. Nothing else planned.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It almost hit 90F today but there was a nice breeze! Today was our DM's 75th birthday!


Happy birthday DM x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's grey here today but hopefully a sunny day later. Had a good day yesterday, my results s were good at the Drs, big relief. I then WALKED to the bus stop & took the bus to my Claire's. I know that sounds not much to you all but it's the first time on a bus on my own in years, DH had to play taxi taking baby to his dieticians appt.
> I'm off to my job this morning then knitting this afternoon hopefully. Have a good day everyone. Xx


Good for you. It IS a big thing when you havent done it for so long. I was shaking the first time I went down the street without Albert.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's grey here today but hopefully a sunny day later. Had a good day yesterday, my results s were good at the Drs, big relief. I then WALKED to the bus stop & took the bus to my Claire's. I know that sounds not much to you all but it's the first time on a bus on my own in years, DH had to play taxi taking baby to his dieticians appt.
> I'm off to my job this morning then knitting this afternoon hopefully. Have a good day everyone. Xx


That is great news Chris, especially about getting the bus. I am proud of you. Small steps and all that. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy but warm Surrey.

Susan, well done on finding such a lovely cleaner, I bet you feel really realieved about that.

Had a good time at WI last night, the talk by the prison officer was very interesting. SHe is the lady who set up the first WI in a prison in the UK. I wasn't idle while she was talking and made four dorset buttons. We donated 2 sacks full of yarn and material to her craft group.

Off to get the last bits of shopping for LMs party. I don't know if she is getting escited, but I certainly am.

Will try and catch up at some point, just busy busy busy at the moments. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It almost hit 90F today but there was a nice breeze! Today was our DM's 75th birthday!


Happy Birthday to Mom.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday to Mom.


From me too.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all (just) from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. 8.45 we were out shifting logs, they are all in the dry now and have started splitting some of them. Now having a rest before dinner. Pasties and veg. that's it, I've told DH we will be living on microwave meals while we are logging, that didn't go down too well, I told him I was too old to get proper meals and log. But you've done the other years says he, told him I'm older now (and perhaps wiser), like it or lump it. Hope you are all having a better day than me. See you later if I survive. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Overcast with possibility of showers. Next week is supposed to be warmer. We'll see.
The squirrel was chasing mum bunny around, but we haven't seen the babies since the other day.
I frogged my Caron Cake again and I'm trying another pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cuff-to-cuff-sweater-2
If this doesn't work, I'll make a triangular shawl. One of the people at work has one on the back of her chair that her grandmother made for her.
The Bernat Pop cake that I'm crocheting into the Tidepool pattern is still going well. I'm not doing as many increases as it is wide enough already.
Am I indecisive, no. I'm picky. And I haven't liked the Caron Cake in anything that I've made yet. I'm also persistent. Ill make it into something, dammit. :sm12: :sm09: :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all (just) from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. 8.45 we were out shifting logs, they are all in the dry now and have started splitting some of them. Now having a rest before dinner. Pasties and veg. that's it, I've told DH we will be living on microwave meals while we are logging, that didn't go down too well, I told him I was too old to get proper meals and log. But you've done the other years says he, told him I'm older now (and perhaps wiser), like it or lump it. Hope you are all having a better day than me. See you later if I survive. xx


Stick to your guns. He can always go to the pub for food. 
Go slow with the logs, it's not like they grow legs and walk away. Best of luck.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but warm Surrey.
> 
> Susan, well done on finding such a lovely cleaner, I bet you feel really realieved about that.
> 
> ...


You're always busier than I am. Enjoy the party preparations.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Its sunny out there and I'm going up DS's about teatime. Nothing else planned.


Enjoy the sun. I'm headed for more rain. We don't need it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's grey here today but hopefully a sunny day later. Had a good day yesterday, my results s were good at the Drs, big relief. I then WALKED to the bus stop & took the bus to my Claire's. I know that sounds not much to you all but it's the first time on a bus on my own in years, DH had to play taxi taking baby to his dieticians appt.
> I'm off to my job this morning then knitting this afternoon hopefully. Have a good day everyone. Xx


I haven't been on a bus for years. Not since my college days. The bus in Port Hope goes in a circle and takes long enough that it's easier to walk downtown, although it takes almost an hour because of the hills.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It is raining and thundering here so no air conditioning still......whah....


I hope that you can get it fixed soon. The temperatures are only going to go up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm pretty sure this will have to be on them it's barely been 7 months since it was installed!


When my brand new furnace broke and a new one had to be installed, they paid for the replacement furnace, but I still had to pay for another installation. :sm14:
Although your's sound more like an installation problem and not an equipment problem. Flex hose??? Flex hose should only be used for venting electric dryer machines.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It almost hit 90F today but there was a nice breeze! Today was our DM's 75th birthday!


Happy belated to your DM


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> :sm24: Never a lack of yarn around here, but matching it to the right project can be a challenge.


Just keep trying (until the yarn gets frizzy), I think I'm on project 4 or 6 with the Caron Cakes experiment.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just turn the knickers inside out and you'll be able to take more yarn!


 :sm11: :sm09: :sm11: I like the way you think.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Jynx. It is unsettling. I'm just trying to go with Flo. :sm02: xxxooo


I hope you get a good amount and come up with a plan for your new home soon. (Or at least a location)
More men seem to be ok with the unsettled life than women.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hope your high enough! Have people dry docked boats for winter?


Some people had already put their boats back into the water. One of the ladies from work was sending her husband up to the cottage after work as there were reports that docks and boats were drifting loose on their lake.
Green Acres community where my sister just moved, is under water. My sister is on a hill but she needs to drive through the water to get to the highway. A lot of her neighbours have water all around their houses.
We had water squirting up through the man hole cover, and had 2 little streams in the basement, but were ok.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Is mom not going to repair her car? You spend enough time in the car getting to and from work.


Her car needs a new transmission and she hasn't found a cheap replacement yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've marked that. Love seeing all the different color combos people have used. The blue and white and the lavender and pale green are my favs.


I love the blue and white one. Unfortunately the LYS owner didn't have that yarn in that colour. She had some leftover in odd colours but nothing that I liked. She's supposed to be getting another order in, so we'll see. I may have to go stash diving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Mum needs a lift to her doctor's appointment, so I'm going in early and taking my knitting, I can sit in the cafeteria, have a cup of tea and knit until work. Good plan,
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all (just) from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. 8.45 we were out shifting logs, they are all in the dry now and have started splitting some of them. Now having a rest before dinner. Pasties and veg. that's it, I've told DH we will be living on microwave meals while we are logging, that didn't go down too well, I told him I was too old to get proper meals and log. But you've done the other years says he, told him I'm older now (and perhaps wiser), like it or lump it. Hope you are all having a better day than me. See you later if I survive. xx


Good for you. Stick to it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It almost hit 90F today but there was a nice breeze! Today was our DM's 75th birthday!


Rain is back here. Darn! It looks like we'll have several days of off and on rain. Enjoy your sunshine! Happy Birthday to you DM!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's grey here today but hopefully a sunny day later. Had a good day yesterday, my results s were good at the Drs, big relief. I then WALKED to the bus stop & took the bus to my Claire's. I know that sounds not much to you all but it's the first time on a bus on my own in years, DH had to play taxi taking baby to his dieticians appt.
> I'm off to my job this morning then knitting this afternoon hopefully. Have a good day everyone. Xx


That's great, Chris, that the doctor visit was so good and also that you were able to walk to the bus. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all (just) from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. 8.45 we were out shifting logs, they are all in the dry now and have started splitting some of them. Now having a rest before dinner. Pasties and veg. that's it, I've told DH we will be living on microwave meals while we are logging, that didn't go down too well, I told him I was too old to get proper meals and log. But you've done the other years says he, told him I'm older now (and perhaps wiser), like it or lump it. Hope you are all having a better day than me. See you later if I survive. xx


Good for you for telling him that. Something has to give and it's time it's not you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Overcast with possibility of showers. Next week is supposed to be warmer. We'll see.
> The squirrel was chasing mum bunny around, but we haven't seen the babies since the other day.
> I frogged my Caron Cake again and I'm trying another pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cuff-to-cuff-sweater-2
> ...


Good for you!!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You're always busier than I am. Enjoy the party preparations.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get a good amount and come up with a plan for your new home soon. (Or at least a location)
> More men seem to be ok with the unsettled life than women.


Thanks, Nitzi. And, yes, that does seem to be the case, doesn't it? xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all (just) from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. 8.45 we were out shifting logs, they are all in the dry now and have started splitting some of them. Now having a rest before dinner. Pasties and veg. that's it, I've told DH we will be living on microwave meals while we are logging, that didn't go down too well, I told him I was too old to get proper meals and log. But you've done the other years says he, told him I'm older now (and perhaps wiser), like it or lump it. Hope you are all having a better day than me. See you later if I survive. xx


Stick to your guns!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know you will. I just ran across my yarns from London and the lovely cotton cashmere you gifted me with is so soft and lovely. I think it is going be a lacey scarf for around my neck... I bought that orange recycled denim.... Must see if there is enough for a warp... I am starting to want to knit again... YEAH!


That's good, perfect therapy, enjoy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> G said that the way they install here is to put sand on top and work in and that makes the artificial turf "stand up" Can you use something like Roundup to kill the real stuff? It shouldn't hurt the other.


That's generally what I do. If I can pull it up, great, if not, it gets squirted!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You could also do all the I-cord for the brain hat. It takes a lot and I find doing that mindless and a little boring...


It says you do it on five stitches but I can't envisage that coming up thick, like in the picture.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It almost hit 90F today but there was a nice breeze! Today was our DM's 75th birthday!


Happy birthday, Indi-Mom!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would contact the company and show them! Maybe they will fix it!


I think I'm probably responsible for my own weeds!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You drink rubbing alcohol......ladies it's worse than we thought.... it :sm09: :sm06: :sm09:


Well, I haven't yet but I'll try anything once!!! Just kidding, in case you believe me! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm pretty sure this will have to be on them it's barely been 7 months since it was installed!


That's good news and I'm pretty sure you must be right!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's grey here today but hopefully a sunny day later. Had a good day yesterday, my results s were good at the Drs, big relief. I then WALKED to the bus stop & took the bus to my Claire's. I know that sounds not much to you all but it's the first time on a bus on my own in years, DH had to play taxi taking baby to his dieticians appt.
> I'm off to my job this morning then knitting this afternoon hopefully. Have a good day everyone. Xx


Well done, the future is looking bright - and that's before you get your injections!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all (just) from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. 8.45 we were out shifting logs, they are all in the dry now and have started splitting some of them. Now having a rest before dinner. Pasties and veg. that's it, I've told DH we will be living on microwave meals while we are logging, that didn't go down too well, I told him I was too old to get proper meals and log. But you've done the other years says he, told him I'm older now (and perhaps wiser), like it or lump it. Hope you are all having a better day than me. See you later if I survive. xx


That's a good start love, just keep gently pecking away and let him think about it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Overcast with possibility of showers. Next week is supposed to be warmer. We'll see.
> The squirrel was chasing mum bunny around, but we haven't seen the babies since the other day.
> I frogged my Caron Cake again and I'm trying another pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cuff-to-cuff-sweater-2
> ...


I bet you will!! Like that edge to edge cardi!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some people had already put their boats back into the water. One of the ladies from work was sending her husband up to the cottage after work as there were reports that docks and boats were drifting loose on their lake.
> Green Acres community where my sister just moved, is under water. My sister is on a hill but she needs to drive through the water to get to the highway. A lot of her neighbours have water all around their houses.
> We had water squirting up through the man hole cover, and had 2 little streams in the basement, but were ok.


.....and we have a virtual drought!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been out with Jill today to Crystal Palace, in South London! No palace there now, sadly, it burned down in 1936 but there is a lovely park there and we managed to walk round most of it. I woke with an achy hip this morning, which slowed me down a bit but it is a very hilly area and the day has been warm 20'C so I got very warm indeed!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Overcast with possibility of showers. Next week is supposed to be warmer. We'll see.
> The squirrel was chasing mum bunny around, but we haven't seen the babies since the other day.
> I frogged my Caron Cake again and I'm trying another pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cuff-to-cuff-sweater-2
> ...


That's a great sweater pattern, it might just draw me in to attempting a garment that needs to fit


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have been out with Jill today to Crystal Palace, in South London! No palace there now, sadly, it burned down in 1936 but there is a lovely park there and we managed to walk round most of it. I woke with an achy hip this morning, which slowed me down a bit but it is a very hilly area and the day has been warm 20'C so I got very warm indeed!! xxxx


There is a big sports centre there and that's where I did a lot of my swimming teacher training. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good evening ladies. Yesterday was a sad day. DS2 took his ailing cat to the vet. He was born just before Harley so they have grown up together. While he was sitting in the reception stroking his head through the wire door to the cat basket the cat opened his mouth to meow and never closed it. DS said 'I think my cat just died' and the vet came running in. He apparently had kidney failure. The boys are upset.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Today on the other hand was brilliant. Five of us decided to take a long (free) bus ride to Eastbourne. It took nearly 3 hours altogether. We had fish and chips and peach melba, then walked along the prom all the way to the pier, sitting down every now and then, then caught a slightly faster bus back. It was great fun but I am now kn.........ered!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There is a big sports centre there and that's where I did a lot of my swimming teacher training. X


That's right! There was an inter-schools athletic competition going on today and the cheering was very loud but good to know kids can stil feel loyalty to their school and show it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good evening ladies. Yesterday was a sad day. DS2 took his ailing cat to the vet. He was born just before Harley so they have grown up together. While he was sitting in the reception stroking his head through the wire door to the cat basket the cat opened his mouth to meow and never closed it. DS said 'I think my cat just died' and the vet came running in. He apparently had kidney failure. The boys are upset.


Oh that is sad but at least there was someone with him who loved him and no nasty needle. RIP puss! :sm03:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Today on the other hand was brilliant. Five of us decided to take a long (free) bus ride to Eastbourne. It took nearly 3 hours altogether. We had fish and chips and peach melba, then walked along the prom all the way to the pier, sitting down every now and then, then caught a slightly faster bus back. It was great fun but I am now kn.........ered!


You and me both kid but good to get out in the sun for an adventure, eh?! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You and me both kid but good to get out in the sun for an adventure, eh?! xxx


It's been lovely and warm here today. I took the risk of going without tights today, going by the weather forecast and it paid off. Summer shoes on too :sm09: :sm09: :sm08: :sm08: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's been lovely and warm here today. I took the risk of going without tights today, going by the weather forecast and it paid off. Summer shoes on too :sm09: :sm09: :sm08: :sm08: :sm24:


I went out in a linen jacket, which was off almost immediately! I carried a Kagul around with me all day too and I didn't need that either!! Well done on being a lot braver than I!!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good evening ladies. Yesterday was a sad day. DS2 took his ailing cat to the vet. He was born just before Harley so they have grown up together. While he was sitting in the reception stroking his head through the wire door to the cat basket the cat opened his mouth to meow and never closed it. DS said 'I think my cat just died' and the vet came running in. He apparently had kidney failure. The boys are upset.


Oh that's heart breaking ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I had my second opinion visit with the corporate pocket doctor and I'm not kidding.... It was an interrigation like no other! She questioned every aspect of the original injury from 2006 and I mean everything. But she didn't seem to really care all that much about the ruptured disc.
And her verdict was that she will have to study it more thoroughly. Total BS!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You and me both kid but good to get out in the sun for an adventure, eh?! xxx


And me but not through enjoying myself, did another hour this afternoon and that was it, now having difficulty moving, a lump on my shin where the log splitter hit it and a swollen thumb which got stuck between two logs and it's only the first day. I never thought I would say this but yippee it's shopping day tomorrow. Getting some knitting done now. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

My Wesley gave me an early mother's day gift, he had it made for me.. Such a doll!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me but not through enjoying myself, did another hour this afternoon and that was it, now having difficulty moving, a lump on my shin where the log splitter hit it and a swollen thumb which got stuck between two logs and it's only the first day. I never thought I would say this but yippee it's shopping day tomorrow. Getting some knitting done now. xx


Bless your heart, you really are Wonder woman ya know.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and we have a virtual drought!!!


We have just had a very heavy downpour of rain, but could do with very much more x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that you can get it fixed soon. The temperatures are only going to go up.


They are coming Monday, it's warm again today but raining off and on and tomorrow it will be cooler!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good evening ladies. Yesterday was a sad day. DS2 took his ailing cat to the vet. He was born just before Harley so they have grown up together. While he was sitting in the reception stroking his head through the wire door to the cat basket the cat opened his mouth to meow and never closed it. DS said 'I think my cat just died' and the vet came running in. He apparently had kidney failure. The boys are upset.


So very sad. My sympathies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Today on the other hand was brilliant. Five of us decided to take a long (free) bus ride to Eastbourne. It took nearly 3 hours altogether. We had fish and chips and peach melba, then walked along the prom all the way to the pier, sitting down every now and then, then caught a slightly faster bus back. It was great fun but I am now kn.........ered!


That sounds like a great outing.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> When my brand new furnace broke and a new one had to be installed, they paid for the replacement furnace, but I still had to pay for another installation. :sm14:
> Although your's sound more like an installation problem and not an equipment problem. Flex hose??? Flex hose should only be used for venting electric dryer machines.


Yep it's flex hose and DH was going to go under there and fix it only to find most of it lying on the ground, that was our beef in the first place with it as they had promised we wouldn't have ANY problems...yeah right...our crawl space not being deep enough is part of the problem also!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> I had my second opinion visit with the corporate pocket doctor and I'm not kidding.... It was an interrigation like no other! She questioned every aspect of the original injury from 2006 and I mean everything. But she didn't seem to really care all that much about the ruptured disc.
> And her verdict was that she will have to study it more thoroughly. Total BS!!


The medical reports should be all the Dr. needs to re-assess the case. If the Company Dr. doesn't find in your favor, you need to ask for an independent case review. Good luck.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> My Wesley gave me an early mother's day gift, he had it made for me.. Such a doll!


Wow


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have just had a very heavy downpour of rain, but could do with very much more x


Wish I could send you some of ours.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I haven't yet but I'll try anything once!!! Just kidding, in case you believe me! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


I didn't :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good evening ladies. Yesterday was a sad day. DS2 took his ailing cat to the vet. He was born just before Harley so they have grown up together. While he was sitting in the reception stroking his head through the wire door to the cat basket the cat opened his mouth to meow and never closed it. DS said 'I think my cat just died' and the vet came running in. He apparently had kidney failure. The boys are upset.


That is a very sad thing!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have been out with Jill today to Crystal Palace, in South London! No palace there now, sadly, it burned down in 1936 but there is a lovely park there and we managed to walk round most of it. I woke with an achy hip this morning, which slowed me down a bit but it is a very hilly area and the day has been warm 20'C so I got very warm indeed!! xxxx


That is a very lovely place!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I have been busy today with laundry still no end in sight....oh well...I would like to finish the baby blanket today as I now need to make 2 more for one of my cousins who just had her first grandchild on Sunday and now she will soon have a grandson also so I need to make one of each!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's the second time I have heard of heat treating but I don't think they did that but I could be wrong we weren't allowed back in for 4 hours so....actually it was some kind of chemical.


I don't really know. Being a university dorm, I'm sure they overkill for fear of spreading. The girls were out for the week-end with only the clothes on their back. DD heat treated her suitcase when she came home because she had put it on the floor in their room. Sure glad your problem is gone. They are a total pain and the bites hurt!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's grey here today but hopefully a sunny day later. Had a good day yesterday, my results s were good at the Drs, big relief. I then WALKED to the bus stop & took the bus to my Claire's. I know that sounds not much to you all but it's the first time on a bus on my own in years, DH had to play taxi taking baby to his dieticians appt.
> I'm off to my job this morning then knitting this afternoon hopefully. Have a good day everyone. Xx


Congrats on WALKING,,,, and a bus ride no less. This wasn't the injection was it? You'll just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all (just) from a was sunny but now cloudy Wales. 8.45 we were out shifting logs, they are all in the dry now and have started splitting some of them. Now having a rest before dinner. Pasties and veg. that's it, I've told DH we will be living on microwave meals while we are logging, that didn't go down too well, I told him I was too old to get proper meals and log. But you've done the other years says he, told him I'm older now (and perhaps wiser), like it or lump it. Hope you are all having a better day than me. See you later if I survive. xx


Good for you. Time to remind him of the things he USED to do. None of us are getting any younger.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:52 am EST and 5'C (41'F). Overcast with possibility of showers. Next week is supposed to be warmer. We'll see.
> The squirrel was chasing mum bunny around, but we haven't seen the babies since the other day.
> I frogged my Caron Cake again and I'm trying another pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cuff-to-cuff-sweater-2
> ...


Cute pattern and should show colors off well. You just show that yarn who is boss!

Mom's backyard had a garden all along the back fence and backed up to the creek. There were 2 bunnies..... they looked like statues because one sat at one end of the pants and the other at the opposite side. They were both able to scoot right under the fence if they felt threatened but mostly just sat there when we were out on the patio.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good for you. Time to remind him of the things he USED to do. None of us are getting any younger.


I keep trying, one bit of good news, we have been a sheep-free zone for two days now so think we have managed to block their gap from the forest. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some people had already put their boats back into the water. One of the ladies from work was sending her husband up to the cottage after work as there were reports that docks and boats were drifting loose on their lake.
> Green Acres community where my sister just moved, is under water. My sister is on a hill but she needs to drive through the water to get to the highway. A lot of her neighbours have water all around their houses.
> We had water squirting up through the man hole cover, and had 2 little streams in the basement, but were ok.


When the rain used to be heavy, Dad would have to go sleep at the fire station (he was a volunteer EMT) because they had a very low little bridge that would flood and cut the whole community off from the stores and major roads. It looked like such a little deal, but it could move a car right into the river. Hope your sister doesn't have to get out daily.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Mum needs a lift to her doctor's appointment, so I'm going in early and taking my knitting, I can sit in the cafeteria, have a cup of tea and knit until work. Good plan,
> Everyone have a great day,


Hope I can get to knitting before next Wed. DH has a MOHS procedure on forehead and that could take several hours of sitting and waiting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me but not through enjoying myself, did another hour this afternoon and that was it, now having difficulty moving, a lump on my shin where the log splitter hit it and a swollen thumb which got stuck between two logs and it's only the first day. I never thought I would say this but yippee it's shopping day tomorrow. Getting some knitting done now. xx


Glad you can still get some therapy even with a sore thumb! Healing hugs hunxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> My Wesley gave me an early mother's day gift, he had it made for me.. Such a doll!


Awwww!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I have been out with Jill today to Crystal Palace, in South London! No palace there now, sadly, it burned down in 1936 but there is a lovely park there and we managed to walk round most of it. I woke with an achy hip this morning, which slowed me down a bit but it is a very hilly area and the day has been warm 20'C so I got very warm indeed!! xxxx


Used to take the girls there when they were little. Do they still have dinosaurs? Glad the sun shone on you, I was in Blackheath all day, hopefully tomorrow we will get out in the open, probably get the over due rain then!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Rain is back here. Darn! It looks like we'll have several days of off and on rain. Enjoy your sunshine! Happy Birthday to you DM!!! xxxooo


I think we are too. It only amounted to a sprinkle here today but the area that was hit so hard by the farm is in for it again this evening. Hope we don't get anymore hail.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have just had a very heavy downpour of rain, but could do with very much more x


It's just started here, hurrah!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I keep trying, one bit of good news, we have been a sheep-free zone for two days now so think we have managed to block their gap from the forest. xx


Yay, finally!!! Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Glad you can still get some therapy even with a sore thumb! Healing hugs hunxxxx


I haven't started on how the muscles are tonight, let's just say as long as I don't move I don't hurt. Never mind, have now hit the Tia Maria so perhaps I won't care by the time I stand up next. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:

PS If I can stand up. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Used to take the girls there when they were little. Do they still have dinosaurs? Glad the sun shone on you, I was in Blackheath all day, hopefully tomorrow we will get out in the open, probably get the over due rain then!!


It's pouring with rain here at the moment. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yay, finally!!! Xxx


Didn't get my freezer filled though. xxxx :sm25:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It says you do it on five stitches but I can't envisage that coming up thick, like in the picture.


I blew up the picture to count. If you do a couple inches and don't like it, try 7 or see if you can get a matching bulkier yarn.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy birthday, Indi-Mom!!! xxxxx


DITTO...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't really know. Being a university dorm, I'm sure they overkill for fear of spreading. The girls were out for the week-end with only the clothes on their back. DD heat treated her suitcase when she came home because she had put it on the floor in their room. Sure glad your problem is gone. They are a total pain and the bites hurt!


Yes they are a pain and I know they hurt bad my left arm was apparently there feed grounds yes it was awful and so glad that I am not still suffering I was the only one getting bitten!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't really know. Being a university dorm, I'm sure they overkill for fear of spreading. The girls were out for the week-end with only the clothes on their back. DD heat treated her suitcase when she came home because she had put it on the floor in their room. Sure glad your problem is gone. They are a total pain and the bites hurt!


How did she heat treat the suitcase?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have been out with Jill today to Crystal Palace, in South London! No palace there now, sadly, it burned down in 1936 but there is a lovely park there and we managed to walk round most of it. I woke with an achy hip this morning, which slowed me down a bit but it is a very hilly area and the day has been warm 20'C so I got very warm indeed!! xxxx


But still such a lovely place to walk. I would do more walking with pretty scenery. My hips don't like inclines either. It doesn't take much to feel it either. Glad the knees are doing better.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Yes they are a pain and I know they hurt bad my left arm was apparently there feed grounds yes it was awful and so glad that I am not still suffering I was the only one getting bitten!


You must be the sweetest tasting. xx :sm09:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There is a big sports centre there and that's where I did a lot of my swimming teacher training. X


Cool.... I would have been your first student to drown. Dad taught me to swim underwater in a very large and choppy lake (Michigan). Never did get the hang of breathing so would just stand up. Can't float. Basically do my pool laps in a chair or walk in a walking lane at the gym.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good evening ladies. Yesterday was a sad day. DS2 took his ailing cat to the vet. He was born just before Harley so they have grown up together. While he was sitting in the reception stroking his head through the wire door to the cat basket the cat opened his mouth to meow and never closed it. DS said 'I think my cat just died' and the vet came running in. He apparently had kidney failure. The boys are upset.


So sorry. Those fur babies take a piece of our hearts with them. I'm sure the boys are sad and missing their buddy. 
Many, many years ago, we spent a fortune on a cat only to have it die.  When we offered it to the vet for research he said "Oh they all die with that" Apparently there was big problem with the ash in dry cat food that caused kidney failure. We never had probems with any of the other males.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cool.... I would have been your first student to drown. Dad taught me to swim underwater in a very large and choppy lake (Michigan). Never did get the hang of breathing so would just stand up. Can't float. Basically do my pool laps in a chair or walk in a walking lane at the gym.


My bil tried to teach me in the ocean in North Carolina his idea take me out as far as he wanted to go push me even further and tell me to get back to shore......I almost made when I saw my sisters trying to get my attention to look behind me.....I turned around to see a wall of water about 7 feet tall getting ready to crash on me I barely had time to take a breathe...it took me back to shore and I didn't get in the water anymore!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Today on the other hand was brilliant. Five of us decided to take a long (free) bus ride to Eastbourne. It took nearly 3 hours altogether. We had fish and chips and peach melba, then walked along the prom all the way to the pier, sitting down every now and then, then caught a slightly faster bus back. It was great fun but I am now kn.........ered!


What a great way to spend the day. Don't think we have anything like that free, but there are some destination bus rides that are pretty reasonable at the Sr. Center. There is always one to see all the Texas wildflowers. Maybe we need to just take a drive this week-end.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> I had my second opinion visit with the corporate pocket doctor and I'm not kidding.... It was an interrigation like no other! She questioned every aspect of the original injury from 2006 and I mean everything. But she didn't seem to really care all that much about the ruptured disc.
> And her verdict was that she will have to study it more thoroughly. Total BS!!


11 years and you still don't have a resolution!!! What a total crock... I assume you had film of the ruptured disc, hopefully dating way back and current.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And me but not through enjoying myself, did another hour this afternoon and that was it, now having difficulty moving, a lump on my shin where the log splitter hit it and a swollen thumb which got stuck between two logs and it's only the first day. I never thought I would say this but yippee it's shopping day tomorrow. Getting some knitting done now. xx


Does Mr. do any of the splitting? It sounds like a really rough day. Dig out a cane to hobble around the stores tomorrow and wrap your hand iand knee if elastic bandages. Maybe he needs a visual..... OR go on strike! That really does sound like too much. Winter is aways off. Maybe just a half hour a day? Does it split any easier as it dries out a bit?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

linkan said:


> My Wesley gave me an early mother's day gift, he had it made for me.. Such a doll!


How thoughtful and it is just gorgeous. Love those beautiful ribbons. What a cheerful sight.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> Does Mr. do any of the splitting? It sounds like a really rough day. Dig out a cane to hobble around the stores tomorrow and wrap your hand iand knee if elastic bandages. Maybe he needs a visual..... OR go on strike! That really does sound like too much. Winter is aways off. Maybe just a half hour a day? Does it split any easier as it dries out a bit?


No I'm chief log splitter, he hasn't got enough strength to split most of them. Don't worry I'm making my pain heard, every time I move I groan. It will probably take all summer and many more logs to get our store in for next winter full. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I keep trying, one bit of good news, we have been a sheep-free zone for two days now so think we have managed to block their gap from the forest. xx


That's good..... 'cause you don't have any time or energy left to herd sheep!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Dreamweaver said:


> That's good..... 'cause you don't have any time or energy left to herd sheep!


That is very true. Haven't got any energy full stop. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> How did she heat treat the suitcase?


We live in Texas.... All she had to do was open it and put it in the drive! I think she may have also wrapped in plastic for a bit. I would ask her but I think she left for Korea today. (As a flight attendant, she NEVER puts her case on the floor in the hotels or on the bed.... She was not a happy camper. She may not have even had them in the case, but was so freaked out that Rachel's room was infested and she had just visited that she treated it anyhow.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My bil tried to teach me in the ocean in North Carolina his idea take me out as far as he wanted to go push me even further and tell me to get back to shore......I almost made when I saw my sisters trying to get my attention to look behind me.....I turned around to see a wall of water about 7 feet tall getting ready to crash on me I barely had time to take a breathe...it took me back to shore and I didn't get in the water anymore!


I don't blame you..... I also had an incident getting cramps when in Lake Michigan my Sr. year. I wasn't near a group and thought I would drown for sure. I do still get in the pool but not the deep end and I don't swim. Wish we could blow this thing up. It is nothing but a money pit. I used to just sit in it too cool off when doing yard work, but I can't play in the dirt anymore without a mask on so that doesn't happen any more. The grands are grown so not a lot of visiting for the pool. Youngest DD can't be in sun. We maybe have 2 swim/BBQ's a year. It's not even a pretty one... just a HUGE rectangle.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I smell bacon. Hope that means I'm eating soon. Don't know what the deal is... I have been sneezing all day and nose is running. I haven't been outside. Wish the rain would just come and wash the air. Meanwhile, we are watching weather channel to make sure farm doesn't get hit with hail or high winds. 

Did get flowers ordered for mom today. The girl taking the order asked about what spending range and I said FREE.... Cracked her up but I did get a nicer arrangement for a lesser price! I'm going to try my best sob story tomorrow to see f I can get rental fee on this infernal machine lowered. Here's hoping.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have been out with Jill today to Crystal Palace, in South London! No palace there now, sadly, it burned down in 1936 but there is a lovely park there and we managed to walk round most of it. I woke with an achy hip this morning, which slowed me down a bit but it is a very hilly area and the day has been warm 20'C so I got very warm indeed!! xxxx


What a great place to visit! Sounds like a fun day. Hope your hip feels better soon. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good evening ladies. Yesterday was a sad day. DS2 took his ailing cat to the vet. He was born just before Harley so they have grown up together. While he was sitting in the reception stroking his head through the wire door to the cat basket the cat opened his mouth to meow and never closed it. DS said 'I think my cat just died' and the vet came running in. He apparently had kidney failure. The boys are upset.


Oh, that's too bad. Sending comforting hugs to all. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> My Wesley gave me an early mother's day gift, he had it made for me.. Such a doll!


That's lovely and so thoughtful, Angela. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We live in Texas.... All she had to do was open it and put it in the drive! I think she may have also wrapped in plastic for a bit. I would ask her but I think she left for Korea today. (As a flight attendant, she NEVER puts her case on the floor in the hotels or on the bed.... She was not a happy camper. She may not have even had them in the case, but was so freaked out that Rachel's room was infested and she had just visited that she treated it anyhow.)


Spraying it with the 91% rubbing alcohol helps too! You would be surprised how tiny the new ones are I only saw it because it was moving otherwise I would never have seen it!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We live in Texas.... All she had to do was open it and put it in the drive! I think she may have also wrapped in plastic for a bit. I would ask her but I think she left for Korea today. (As a flight attendant, she NEVER puts her case on the floor in the hotels or on the bed.... She was not a happy camper. She may not have even had them in the case, but was so freaked out that Rachel's room was infested and she had just visited that she treated it anyhow.)


That was probably the best idea! The hospital I have to go back to for my sleep test has them because I woke with 3 bites on my arm I was not happy and treated everything as soon as I got home, I really don't want to go back but I know I have to so will be very careful!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't blame you..... I also had an incident getting cramps when in Lake Michigan my Sr. year. I wasn't near a group and thought I would drown for sure. I do still get in the pool but not the deep end and I don't swim. Wish we could blow this thing up. It is nothing but a money pit. I used to just sit in it too cool off when doing yard work, but I can't play in the dirt anymore without a mask on so that doesn't happen any more. The grands are grown so not a lot of visiting for the pool. Youngest DD can't be in sun. We maybe have 2 swim/BBQ's a year. It's not even a pretty one... just a HUGE rectangle.


I can swim now and I can float, mil has an above ground small pool but I haven't been able to enjoy it the past few years to hard to get out of, wish we could afford an inground pool but there are to many cottonwood trees around, I have a picture of our deck from yesterday, they are horrible and really make a mess in the pool!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone from a very wet Wales. Off shopping in a minute, will stretch it out as long as I can and hopefully get away with just knitting when we get home. Every bit of me hurts today, my poor muscles don't know what's hit them so will try and rest them today ready for an onslaught tomorrow. Have a lovely Friday, the weekend is nearly upon us. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls. Went up Stephens yesterday and had fish and chips. He is in the airport and his plane leaves in 30 mins. I dont fancy that journey. 

Im going out for lunch with Lynn today. It seems dull and chilly today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good evening ladies. Yesterday was a sad day. DS2 took his ailing cat to the vet. He was born just before Harley so they have grown up together. While he was sitting in the reception stroking his head through the wire door to the cat basket the cat opened his mouth to meow and never closed it. DS said 'I think my cat just died' and the vet came running in. He apparently had kidney failure. The boys are upset.


So sad for your family. sending hugs.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> My Wesley gave me an early mother's day gift, he had it made for me.. Such a doll!


Its very pretty.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I haven't started on how the muscles are tonight, let's just say as long as I don't move I don't hurt. Never mind, have now hit the Tia Maria so perhaps I won't care by the time I stand up next. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> PS If I can stand up. xxxx


I was going to add your PS until I saw your PS!!!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Used to take the girls there when they were little. Do they still have dinosaurs? Glad the sun shone on you, I was in Blackheath all day, hopefully tomorrow we will get out in the open, probably get the over due rain then!!


Yes, they still have 28 wonderful dinosaurs and they are in the very long process of renovating them! Did you know they have been there since 1851?!! They have a lovely new play park as well, might be a nice day out for you and the boys?!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I blew up the picture to count. If you do a couple inches and don't like it, try 7 or see if you can get a matching bulkier yarn.


Thanx Jynx, good idea!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes they are a pain and I know they hurt bad my left arm was apparently there feed grounds yes it was awful and so glad that I am not still suffering I was the only one getting bitten!


We used to have a cat that regularly brought fleas into the house which meant calling the exterminator but it was just DS and I that got bitten, DH & DD? Never!!! :sm16: :sm14: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My bil tried to teach me in the ocean in North Carolina his idea take me out as far as he wanted to go push me even further and tell me to get back to shore......I almost made when I saw my sisters trying to get my attention to look behind me.....I turned around to see a wall of water about 7 feet tall getting ready to crash on me I barely had time to take a breathe...it took me back to shore and I didn't get in the water anymore!


I'm not surprised, that sounds scary but glad it wasn't a shark chasing you!!! :sm06: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No I'm chief log splitter, he hasn't got enough strength to split most of them. Don't worry I'm making my pain heard, every time I move I groan. It will probably take all summer and many more logs to get our store in for next winter full. xx


But then, I believe you really to have to say you've finished with em, before they finish with you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We live in Texas.... All she had to do was open it and put it in the drive! I think she may have also wrapped in plastic for a bit. I would ask her but I think she left for Korea today. (As a flight attendant, she NEVER puts her case on the floor in the hotels or on the bed.... She was not a happy camper. She may not have even had them in the case, but was so freaked out that Rachel's room was infested and she had just visited that she treated it anyhow.)


On our first trip to Oz, we left our suitcases with most of our stuff at DD's student flat in Bondi while we went up to the Barrier Reef for a few days. I was a bit freaked out to find 5 dead cockroaches in our case when we unpacked in England!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm22: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I smell bacon. Hope that means I'm eating soon. Don't know what the deal is... I have been sneezing all day and nose is running. I haven't been outside. Wish the rain would just come and wash the air. Meanwhile, we are watching weather channel to make sure farm doesn't get hit with hail or high winds.
> 
> Did get flowers ordered for mom today. The girl taking the order asked about what spending range and I said FREE.... Cracked her up but I did get a nicer arrangement for a lesser price! I'm going to try my best sob story tomorrow to see f I can get rental fee on this infernal machine lowered. Here's hoping.


If you don't ask, you don't get, good for you!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I'm off into town to get myself a four-wheel, lightweight small case for the trip to Blackpool!!

Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Cool.... I would have been your first student to drown. Dad taught me to swim underwater in a very large and choppy lake (Michigan). Never did get the hang of breathing so would just stand up. Can't float. Basically do my pool laps in a chair or walk in a walking lane at the gym.


No you wouldn't drown as I was a wonderful (but not modest) teacher and have taught many un teachable students. I loved teaching adults and I can remember one very large man that I had to get in the pool with and he nearly crushed me against the side of the pool cos he was having difficulty standing up from swimming on his back!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm off into town to get myself a four-wheel, lightweight small case for the trip to Blackpool!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxx


You'v finally sucummed! xxxxx Have fun xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a very wet Wales. Off shopping in a minute, will stretch it out as long as I can and hopefully get away with just knitting when we get home. Every bit of me hurts today, my poor muscles don't know what's hit them so will try and rest them today ready for an onslaught tomorrow. Have a lovely Friday, the weekend is nearly upon us. xx


Don't suffer in silence make a lot of moaning noises and be really pathetic, then someone might take notice. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey, the garden smells absolutely wonderful, I have been baking and made 36 cupcakes for LMs party tomorrow and making jelly. We now only have 35 cupcakes as a delivery man smelt the baking and as he was so lovely I gave him a cake straight from the oven.

I am going to the cafe craft group this afternoon. Not sure whether to take Dorset buttons or crochet. I'll probably end up taking both.

Happy Friday everyoone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, the garden smells absolutely wonderful, I have been baking and made 36 cupcakes for LMs party tomorrow and making jelly. We now only have 35 cupcakes as a delivery man smelt the baking and as he was so lovely I gave him a cake straight from the oven.
> 
> I am going to the cafe craft group this afternoon. Not sure whether to take Dorset buttons or crochet. I'll probably end up taking both.
> 
> Happy Friday everyoone. xx


Have a good day love!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You and me both kid but good to get out in the sun for an adventure, eh?! xxx


Absolutely, and it only rained while we were on the bus.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> My Wesley gave me an early mother's day gift, he had it made for me.. Such a doll!


How wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's pouring with rain here at the moment. xx


It did here in the evening, but by the time I finally woke up everything was dry so I don't know if it was enough to do any good.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the sympathy for DS2's lost cat. He was a gorgeous ginger tom, now helping a rose bush to grow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for all the sympathy for DS2's lost cat. He was a gorgeous ginger tom, now helping a rose bush to grow.


My sympathies too xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:34 am EST and 7'C (45'F). Overcast, but no rain forecast, that's reserved for the weekend.
Someone bought the property in Nova Scotia that I wanted to retire to. I tried to buy it 3 years ago, but the person who owned it wouldn't sell to someone out of province. Now it will be someone else's dream.
Too bad I can't afford to retire to England.
I have one sleeve complete on the cuff to cuff in Caron Cakes. So far so good. (I even snuck in a few rows at my desk at work. Yes, it was that slow yesterday.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks for all the sympathy for DS2's lost cat. He was a gorgeous ginger tom, now helping a rose bush to grow.


I like the idea of planting a rose bush to mark the spot. Sorry, for your DS2's lost kitty.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey, the garden smells absolutely wonderful, I have been baking and made 36 cupcakes for LMs party tomorrow and making jelly. We now only have 35 cupcakes as a delivery man smelt the baking and as he was so lovely I gave him a cake straight from the oven.
> 
> I am going to the cafe craft group this afternoon. Not sure whether to take Dorset buttons or crochet. I'll probably end up taking both.
> 
> Happy Friday everyoone. xx


That was nice for the delivery man. Enjoy your craft group.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't suffer in silence make a lot of moaning noises and be really pathetic, then someone might take notice. xx


Wouldn't work in my house. :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ok, I'm off into town to get myself a four-wheel, lightweight small case for the trip to Blackpool!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxx


I need to do that at some point. I broke one of my cases on the way back from England.
Have fun shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On our first trip to Oz, we left our suitcases with most of our stuff at DD's student flat in Bondi while we went up to the Barrier Reef for a few days. I was a bit freaked out to find 5 dead cockroaches in our case when we unpacked in England!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm22: xx


Oh no. At least they were dead.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Pretty, huh? Watchout Blackpool, here we come!!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm not surprised, that sounds scary but glad it wasn't a shark chasing you!!! :sm06: xx


My sister and I swam with sharks in Florida, It wasn't intentional. We thought they were dolphins. The fishermen on the shore never said a thing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Oh no. At least they were dead.


Yes, that was of some comfort!! Remind me to tell you the tale of the cockroaches in Bondi one of these days!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:34 am EST and 7'C (45'F). Overcast, but no rain forecast, that's reserved for the weekend.
> Someone bought the property in Nova Scotia that I wanted to retire to. I tried to buy it 3 years ago, but the person who owned it wouldn't sell to someone out of province. Now it will be someone else's dream.
> Too bad I can't afford to retire to England.
> I have one sleeve complete on the cuff to cuff in Caron Cakes. So far so good. (I even snuck in a few rows at my desk at work. Yes, it was that slow yesterday.)


Never say never, things change, you might win the lottery!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wouldn't work in my house. :sm19:


Nor mine, I'd just be told to stop moaning!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We used to have a cat that regularly brought fleas into the house which meant calling the exterminator but it was just DS and I that got bitten, DH & DD? Never!!! :sm16: :sm14: xx


You tasted better. DD is usually the first to get bit here. That's when I start spraying. The cats get flea drops regularly, but mama-Smokey still goes outside every once in a while, and brings them back in. I blame the squirrels. They're always scratching.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My sister and I swam with sharks in Florida, It wasn't intentional. We thought they were dolphins. The fishermen on the shore never said a thing.


*O M G !!!* So glad you are still here to tell the tale!!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Went up Stephens yesterday and had fish and chips. He is in the airport and his plane leaves in 30 mins. I dont fancy that journey.
> 
> Im going out for lunch with Lynn today. It seems dull and chilly today.


Sounds like good sweater (and knitting) weather.
Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a very wet Wales. Off shopping in a minute, will stretch it out as long as I can and hopefully get away with just knitting when we get home. Every bit of me hurts today, my poor muscles don't know what's hit them so will try and rest them today ready for an onslaught tomorrow. Have a lovely Friday, the weekend is nearly upon us. xx


Your muscles are telling you not to do any more logging until they recover.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can swim now and I can float, mil has an above ground small pool but I haven't been able to enjoy it the past few years to hard to get out of, wish we could afford an inground pool but there are to many cottonwood trees around, I have a picture of our deck from yesterday, they are horrible and really make a mess in the pool!


Make the fluff yellow, and you have the top of my car yesterday. Although my car is smaller, so I didn't have the drifts that you have. Don't know which tree was doing it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That was probably the best idea! The hospital I have to go back to for my sleep test has them because I woke with 3 bites on my arm I was not happy and treated everything as soon as I got home, I really don't want to go back but I know I have to so will be very careful!


I hope you told the people there so they can treat their facility.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I smell bacon. Hope that means I'm eating soon. Don't know what the deal is... I have been sneezing all day and nose is running. I haven't been outside. Wish the rain would just come and wash the air. Meanwhile, we are watching weather channel to make sure farm doesn't get hit with hail or high winds.
> 
> Did get flowers ordered for mom today. The girl taking the order asked about what spending range and I said FREE.... Cracked her up but I did get a nicer arrangement for a lesser price! I'm going to try my best sob story tomorrow to see f I can get rental fee on this infernal machine lowered. Here's hoping.


Some pollen is small enough to get in through cracks and screens. Rainy days are best for my allergies, but there is so much flooding around still that I won't pray for a rainy day, for a while.
I hope your negotiating skills work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't blame you..... I also had an incident getting cramps when in Lake Michigan my Sr. year. I wasn't near a group and thought I would drown for sure. I do still get in the pool but not the deep end and I don't swim. Wish we could blow this thing up. It is nothing but a money pit. I used to just sit in it too cool off when doing yard work, but I can't play in the dirt anymore without a mask on so that doesn't happen any more. The grands are grown so not a lot of visiting for the pool. Youngest DD can't be in sun. We maybe have 2 swim/BBQ's a year. It's not even a pretty one... just a HUGE rectangle.


It will make your yard slightly cooler just by being there, even if you don't use it. That's assuming there is no wind.
Mum's Stuart ended up taking out his inground pool. Cost more than the price to put it in.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The grandfather clock is telling me that it is time to go.
Everyone have a great day,


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Went up Stephens yesterday and had fish and chips. He is in the airport and his plane leaves in 30 mins. I dont fancy that journey.
> 
> Im going out for lunch with Lynn today. It seems dull and chilly today.


Glad you spent some time with him and the family. Have fun with your lunch with Lynn today. It's not raining here at the moment, so will be heading out for my walk shortly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pretty, huh? Watchout Blackpool, here we come!!! xxx


Very nice!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Pretty, huh? Watchout Blackpool, here we come!!! xxx


Is it big enough? :sm09: Must dig out our cases and see what we've got. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Nor mine, I'd just be told to stop moaning!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I just get asked if I've got a problem, the stock answer to that is yes you. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Your muscles are telling you not to do any more logging until they recover.


Chance would be a fine thing but at least I'm having today off. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Is it big enough? :sm09: Must dig out our cases and see what we've got. xxxx


I've got a much bigger one for my knitting!!! Just kidding!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like the idea of planting a rose bush to mark the spot. Sorry, for your DS2's lost kitty.


We have always put our kitties under a rose bush. Apparently the bones help the bush to flourish.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pretty, huh? Watchout Blackpool, here we come!!! xxx


Very nice!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We have always put our kitties under a rose bush. Apparently the bones help the bush to flourish.


...and it's quite nice to remember the kitties by the rose bush they nurture! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and it's quite nice to remember the kitties by the rose bush they nurture! xxxx


It is. It also stops them being accidentally dug up. A stone or other marker would not be as nice as a rose.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is. It also stops them being accidentally dug up. A stone or other marker would not be as nice as a rose.


Of course, on a more practical note!!! :sm16: :sm09: xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello. I had panini at lunch time with lynn.It was tasty. Decided Im not doing much else. Ive had the times through the post for my bust trip next Friday. I'll have to go on the bus myself, but meet up with two girls when we get to Richmond. There are 2 buses and they go different ways to make pick ups. I'll be fine. I might take a sudoku. I have to get used to this now. Its about 11 weeks at 5.30pm since albert died. I always think of him on a Friday teatime.

Ive pt the heating on again in here. Its so cold outside.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pretty, huh? Watchout Blackpool, here we come!!! xxx


Oooh, nice! Where did you find it?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello. I had panini at lunch time with lynn.It was tasty. Decided Im not doing much else. Ive had the times through the post for my bust trip next Friday. I'll have to go on the bus myself, but meet up with two girls when we get to Richmond. There are 2 buses and they go different ways to make pick ups. I'll be fine. I might take a sudoku. I have to get used to this now. Its about 11 weeks at 5.30pm since albert died. I always think of him on a Friday teatime.
> 
> Ive pt the heating on again in here. Its so cold outside.


Thinking of you right now ????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello. I had panini at lunch time with lynn.It was tasty. Decided Im not doing much else. Ive had the times through the post for my bust trip next Friday. I'll have to go on the bus myself, but meet up with two girls when we get to Richmond. There are 2 buses and they go different ways to make pick ups. I'll be fine. I might take a sudoku. I have to get used to this now. Its about 11 weeks at 5.30pm since albert died. I always think of him on a Friday teatime.
> 
> Ive pt the heating on again in here. Its so cold outside.


How far you have come in 11 weeks dear, I'll say it again, Albert would be so proud of you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oooh, nice! Where did you find it?


Primarni!! Don't know if you can tell but it's a lovely powder blue!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Primarni!! Don't know if you can tell but it's a lovely powder blue!!! xxxx


That's excellent. I may well take a look at their luggage at some point. And,no, you can't tell,it looks a little purple :sm02:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's excellent. I may well take a look at their luggage at some point. And,no, you can't tell,it looks a little purple :sm02:


Much as I love Purple - and the colour....Nooooooooooo!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> How far you have come in 11 weeks dear, I'll say it again, Albert would be so proud of you! xxxx


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thinking of you right now ????????????


Me, too, Susan! Sending you lots of hugs and much love! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm not surprised, that sounds scary but glad it wasn't a shark chasing you!!! :sm06: xx


I was 15 when that happened and I never once have had that cross my mind that it could have been a shark that is weird that it never did!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pretty, huh? Watchout Blackpool, here we come!!! xxx


Is that color a light purple, because if it is watch it like a hawk it might get pinch by someone......yes it is pretty :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nor mine, I'd just be told to stop moaning!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


My Dh would tell me to rub some dirt on it and get on with my day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you told the people there so they can treat their facility.[/quote
> 
> They say that they cant treat because it would cost to much......really so let us foot the bill getting rid of them in our homes after getting them from there place...!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Is that color a light purple, because if it is watch it like a hawk it might get pinch by someone......yes it is pretty :sm09:


No oooo, it's powder blue!! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> No oooo, it's powder blue!! Xx


Evening, went to the Elan visitor centre for lunch again today. They've changed to menu, presumably for Summer, not half as good as when we were there, so won't be going there again until they get back to their winter menu. Actually got some knitting in this afternoon but guess that will be it until tomorrow night, guess what I'll be doing? The pain is diminishing and I did sleep well last night, I was going to say like a log but that would have given me nightmares. See you tomorrow sometime, sleep tight. xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That was probably the best idea! The hospital I have to go back to for my sleep test has them because I woke with 3 bites on my arm I was not happy and treated everything as soon as I got home, I really don't want to go back but I know I have to so will be very careful!


TELL THEM! They need to treat yesterday! When you go back... maybe put a heavy canvas or plastic dropcloth over bed and then a sheet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can swim now and I can float, mil has an above ground small pool but I haven't been able to enjoy it the past few years to hard to get out of, wish we could afford an inground pool but there are to many cottonwood trees around, I have a picture of our deck from yesterday, they are horrible and really make a mess in the pool!


My friend has a cottonwood. (One of the parks here is Cottonwood) They are pretty but sooooo messy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a very wet Wales. Off shopping in a minute, will stretch it out as long as I can and hopefully get away with just knitting when we get home. Every bit of me hurts today, my poor muscles don't know what's hit them so will try and rest them today ready for an onslaught tomorrow. Have a lovely Friday, the weekend is nearly upon us. xx


Hope you get a chance to rest muscles all day today. For me, they hurt worse the second day..... I have a compressed nerve that is causing a weird spot on top of thigh. Doc said it would take 2-3 months to go away. I did a lot of walking yesterday and it was acting up so the nurse brought in a handheld massage device with heat and it was WONDERFUL. I've been on-line to locate one like it and did find a used on for cheap. I will be ordering it...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls. Went up Stephens yesterday and had fish and chips. He is in the airport and his plane leaves in 30 mins. I dont fancy that journey.
> 
> Im going out for lunch with Lynn today. It seems dull and chilly today.


I imagine that is a long flight. Hope he is good at sleeping through it or enjoys the movie selections.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We used to have a cat that regularly brought fleas into the house which meant calling the exterminator but it was just DS and I that got bitten, DH & DD? Never!!! :sm16: :sm14: xx


Well now we know who the sweet ones are in the family..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On our first trip to Oz, we left our suitcases with most of our stuff at DD's student flat in Bondi while we went up to the Barrier Reef for a few days. I was a bit freaked out to find 5 dead cockroaches in our case when we unpacked in England!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm22: xx


YUCK! I remember cleaning out my grandmothers' house and moving the refrigerator to find MANY.... Gave me the heebie jeeies.

We have water bugs on occasion that look like cockroaches. I don't care what they call them, I hate them. Bugs in general are not my favorite. We have so many lizards in the garden that we don't have many. (The darned cockroaches will outlive us all!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No you wouldn't drown as I was a wonderful (but not modest) teacher and have taught many un teachable students. I loved teaching adults and I can remember one very large man that I had to get in the pool with and he nearly crushed me against the side of the pool cos he was having difficulty standing up from swimming on his back!


I am sure you are the best, Miss Modesty!!!!! For a non-swimmer, I'm pretty good at teaching. I gave the infant girls rides around by their ears to get them floating on their backs and relaxing in the water. The first lesson, ALWAYS, is to get to the side of the pool and be able to pull themselves out.... no stairs. They are both fish. (GD's) It about drove me crazy to watch them at the big pool because they can stay under so long.

Gerry had a unique approach with the girls (DD"s). He told them we would not buy a house with a pool until they could "save" him. You've seen Gerry. The girls were still in grade school. We would house sit for my cousin who has a very large pool. Out of the blue, Gerry would jump in on their backs, flail around and generally make a commotion. They had to get him to the side of the pool or the stairs. Our next house had a pool!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:34 am EST and 7'C (45'F). Overcast, but no rain forecast, that's reserved for the weekend.
> Someone bought the property in Nova Scotia that I wanted to retire to. I tried to buy it 3 years ago, but the person who owned it wouldn't sell to someone out of province. Now it will be someone else's dream.
> Too bad I can't afford to retire to England.
> I have one sleeve complete on the cuff to cuff in Caron Cakes. So far so good. (I even snuck in a few rows at my desk at work. Yes, it was that slow yesterday.)


Darn! I know how you feel. We had a place in Hill Country that we sold... not that I really wanted to retire there, but it was a great escape. The land in CO was my dream. We visited so many locations all over the country before deciding on it. I had the house designed, the builder picked out, a fun part-time job sort of lined up and already had a group of a gal pals (the ticket in was to bring a case of Wolf Brand Chili from TX) It absolutely killed me to sell that land.

Guess we both have to find a new dream....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pretty, huh? Watchout Blackpool, here we come!!! xxx


Very nice!!! DH bought me an entire set a couple Christmases ago. Lovely set. The large one is too heavy for me when packed and the next one down is too small for a long week-end. It isn't really square and hard to pack. There is a duffle type bag as well, but that is for YARN!!! I really need to find a light, medium one for when I'm off on my own.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My sister and I swam with sharks in Florida, It wasn't intentional. We thought they were dolphins. The fishermen on the shore never said a thing.


My DD is so afraid of them.. SIL will just say the word and she can walk on water!!!
On the serious side though, the shark attacks and bites are really increasing here in the states. There was news video just this week with a Coast Guard helicopter telling everyone to CALMLY get out of the water as there was a school of white sharks very close.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nor mine, I'd just be told to stop moaning!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Mine wouldn't hear it because he would probably not have ears in!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It will make your yard slightly cooler just by being there, even if you don't use it. That's assuming there is no wind.
> Mum's Stuart ended up taking out his inground pool. Cost more than the price to put it in.


Yep, 10K to do it properly. (I can take a whole lot of cold showers for what that darned thing costs in chemicals and water. All our neighbors have them, including our alley kids so we could use them without the hassle.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello. I had panini at lunch time with lynn.It was tasty. Decided Im not doing much else. Ive had the times through the post for my bust trip next Friday. I'll have to go on the bus myself, but meet up with two girls when we get to Richmond. There are 2 buses and they go different ways to make pick ups. I'll be fine. I might take a sudoku. I have to get used to this now. Its about 11 weeks at 5.30pm since albert died. I always think of him on a Friday teatime.
> 
> Ive pt the heating on again in here. Its so cold outside.


Nothing wrong with having a cup of tea with Albert to talk over the week past and the one coming... It is a change to adapt to doing things on your own, but you have what it takes... (I would surely get on the bus going the wrong way!!!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Much as I love Purple - and the colour....Nooooooooooo!! xxxx


Looks a powdery blue to me... Nice and light too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you told the people there so they can treat their facility.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Evening, went to the Elan visitor centre for lunch again today. They've changed to menu, presumably for Summer, not half as good as when we were there, so won't be going there again until they get back to their winter menu. Actually got some knitting in this afternoon but guess that will be it until tomorrow night, guess what I'll be doing? The pain is diminishing and I did sleep well last night, I was going to say like a log but that would have given me nightmares. See you tomorrow sometime, sleep tight. xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Have no idea what is going on in this dark movie DH has chosen to watch so think I'll go sort some papers. 

I finally got the right number for the cleaning lady and she did visit this afternoon. Even with me doing the dusting, not having her do the upstairs workroom and ignoring the one "disaster" room for now, it will be $100 cash every other week. At this point, I really have no choice. She is lovely and highly recommended so hope she does a good job. She is starting next Thurs.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> TELL THEM! They need to treat yesterday! When you go back... maybe put a heavy canvas or plastic dropcloth over bed and then a sheet.


Take a plastic bag and put your clothes in it till you get home to shower.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello. I had panini at lunch time with lynn.It was tasty. Decided Im not doing much else. Ive had the times through the post for my bust trip next Friday. I'll have to go on the bus myself, but meet up with two girls when we get to Richmond. There are 2 buses and they go different ways to make pick ups. I'll be fine. I might take a sudoku. I have to get used to this now. Its about 11 weeks at 5.30pm since albert died. I always think of him on a Friday teatime.
> 
> Ive pt the heating on again in here. Its so cold outside.


I love you... not being there in person with you just hurts. But I hope you know my heart visits you everyday. 
????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My bil tried to teach me in the ocean in North Carolina his idea take me out as far as he wanted to go push me even further and tell me to get back to shore......I almost made when I saw my sisters trying to get my attention to look behind me.....I turned around to see a wall of water about 7 feet tall getting ready to crash on me I barely had time to take a breathe...it took me back to shore and I didn't get in the water anymore!


I don't remember that. I know he did that to me at White lake down there. Dragged me out over his head (and he was tall) and dropped me and swam away. Even though I got to the dock and stepped inside an old boat pipe or something and sliced my leg up. Soooooo tetanus shot.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have no idea what is going on in this dark movie DH has chosen to watch so think I'll go sort some papers.
> 
> I finally got the right number for the cleaning lady and she did visit this afternoon. Even with me doing the dusting, not having her do the upstairs workroom and ignoring the one "disaster" room for now, it will be $100 cash every other week. At this point, I really have no choice. She is lovely and highly recommended so hope she does a good job. She is starting next Thurs.


That's good that you have someone coming to help you out!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I don't remember that. I know he did that to me at White lake down there. Dragged me out over his head (and he was tall) and dropped me and swam away. Even though I got to the dock and stepped inside an old boat pipe or something and sliced my leg up. Soooooo tetanus shot.


I don't know how you don't remember it I nearly drowned!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a brightish Wales. Off logging will crawl back later if I survive. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey but the sun should be out later in time for LMs party. Happy Saturday. Off to make scones. Cat h you later xxx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey but the sun should be out later in time for LMs party. Happy Saturday. Off to make scones. Cat h you later xxx


Good morning from a cloudy Essex. Happy Birthday LM. Hope you enjoy the party. Don't eat too many scones and cakes.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. Ive stayed in bed a little while longer today, Im feeling tired. DS has got to Japan safe and sound. Ive got nothing planned today.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

happy birthday lm...hope you have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> happy birthday lm...hope you have a great day.


Thank you. Her birthday is actually Monday and her Dads is tomorrow. So another party tomorrow. Xx

Scones and sandwiches made and bunting hung. All looking good x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Essex. Happy Birthday LM. Hope you enjoy the party. Don't eat too many scones and cakes.


And a Happy Birthday to LM from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Have no idea what is going on in this dark movie DH has chosen to watch so think I'll go sort some papers.
> 
> I finally got the right number for the cleaning lady and she did visit this afternoon. Even with me doing the dusting, not having her do the upstairs workroom and ignoring the one "disaster" room for now, it will be $100 cash every other week. At this point, I really have no choice. She is lovely and highly recommended so hope she does a good job. She is starting next Thurs.


Wow, that is expensive, but good help is hard to find. DD has cleaning come in every other week too and the first few times, they were great, but it wasn't too much time after that they began to slack off and not clean baseboards or window sills and barely did anything but vacuum and dust. They weren't scrubbing the baths and showers as she'd hoped. She quickly changed after that, but so many of them are agency people and aren't really invested in the process. Finding an independent seems to work out so much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Take a plastic bag and put your clothes in it till you get home to shower.


Will they allow you to bring your own sleep sack that you can throw right into the wash when done?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a brightish Wales. Off logging will crawl back later if I survive. xx


Thinking of you and hoping that the logs don't win.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive stayed in bed a little while longer today, Im feeling tired. DS has got to Japan safe and sound. Ive got nothing planned today.


That's good news - take it easy on yourself today and just putter around to your heart's content.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Her birthday is actually Monday and her Dads is tomorrow. So another party tomorrow. Xx
> 
> Scones and sandwiches made and bunting hung. All looking good x


Happy birthday to all...hope LM enjoys her day and also her Dad. Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am behind on here. Catching up soon.
I am driving myself insane or worse than I was. I keep hearing the phrase, "She thinks my tractors, sexy." Cannot get that song out of my mind. Oops, hope you do not go around all day singing, "She thinks my tractors sexy." 
Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of you and hoping that the logs don't win.


Well they have beaten me for today, have done three and a half hours splitting and am now shattered, so have told them their day will come and shut the door on them. We have various sheep trotting up and down the lane but can't be bothered to chase them home. I am doing nothing else today. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Take a plastic bag and put your clothes in it till you get home to shower.


and walk home naked?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they have beaten me for today, have done three and a half hours splitting and am now shattered, so have told them their day will come and shut the door on them. We have various sheep trotting up and down the lane but can't be bothered to chase them home. I am doing nothing else today. xx


I don't blame you. Whatever did you do in a past life to deserve the penalty of hard labour in this one?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Her birthday is actually Monday and her Dads is tomorrow. So another party tomorrow. Xx
> 
> Scones and sandwiches made and bunting hung. All looking good x


Hope you've all had a lovely party and in case I forget, Happy Birthday to LM and Mr C for tomorrow and Monday!! xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am behind on here. Catching up soon.
> I am driving myself insane or worse than I was. I keep hearing the phrase, "She thinks my tractors, sexy." Cannot get that song out of my mind. Oops, hope you do not go around all day singing, "She thinks my tractors sexy."
> Hope everyone is having a great day.







I would if it was a Farmall instead of a John Deere:
https://www.fastline.com/v100/1952-Farmall-H-Iron4Salecom-CEDARVILLE-CA-equipment-detail-a4d5d50f-7620-48d7-a217-458fb6b511d7.aspx

When we were on our cruise, we learned that he has places on St. Thomas and St. John. Sounds more like an island boy than farm boy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they have beaten me for today, have done three and a half hours splitting and am now shattered, so have told them their day will come and shut the door on them. We have various sheep trotting up and down the lane but can't be bothered to chase them home. I am doing nothing else today. xx


Good for you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am behind on here. Catching up soon.
> I am driving myself insane or worse than I was. I keep hearing the phrase, "She thinks my tractors, sexy." Cannot get that song out of my mind. Oops, hope you do not go around all day singing, "She thinks my tractors sexy."
> Hope everyone is having a great day.


Don't know it, so it's not happening here. Is that what's called an earworm?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Don't know it, so it's not happening here. Is that what's called an earworm?


I learned something new today. Earworm a catchy song or tune that runs continually through a person's mind.

Country western song


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you have called it quits for today. You certainly deserve a break.


Barn-dweller said:


> Well they have beaten me for today, have done three and a half hours splitting and am now shattered, so have told them their day will come and shut the door on them. We have various sheep trotting up and down the lane but can't be bothered to chase them home. I am doing nothing else today. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> I learned something new today. Earworm a catchy song or tune that runs continually through a person's mind.
> 
> Country western song
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just enjoying a coffee, I was out for lunch, but it was cooler than expected and got chilly on the journey home.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Glad you have called it quits for today. You certainly deserve a break.


She really does :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWu4aynBK7E
> 
> I would if it was a Farmall instead of a John Deere:
> https://www.fastline.com/v100/1952-Farmall-H-Iron4Salecom-CEDARVILLE-CA-equipment-detail-a4d5d50f-7620-48d7-a217-458fb6b511d7.aspx
> ...


The green would make it seem like a John Deere. However I noticed the emblems were removed. 
The farm/island boy sure can sing in my opinion.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm not going to click on it, I may just get it stuck in my head :sm09:


Come on, just listen to it once. Once can't hurt. She thinks my tractors sexy, la lal al.
She thinks my tractors sexy. 
:sm23:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Her birthday is actually Monday and her Dads is tomorrow. So another party tomorrow. Xx
> 
> Scones and sandwiches made and bunting hung. All looking good x


Happy birthday Lm don't party to hard since you have another one tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Will they allow you to bring your own sleep sack that you can throw right into the wash when done?


Yes but I don't have one....that's a good idea though!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. I am behind on here. Catching up soon.
> I am driving myself insane or worse than I was. I keep hearing the phrase, "She thinks my tractors, sexy." Cannot get that song out of my mind. Oops, hope you do not go around all day singing, "She thinks my tractors sexy."
> Hope everyone is having a great day.


I hate it when that happens I find it helps to listen to something else!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Ive tidied my bedroom before Becky comes on Monday!!!!. And Ive emptied one of my drawers


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't blame you. Whatever did you do in a past life to deserve the penalty of hard labour in this one?


It must have been something pretty evil. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and walk home naked?


I'd be driving but I don't think I would be able to do that I think she meant what I sleep in that night!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> The green would make it seem like a John Deere. However I noticed the emblems were removed.
> The farm/island boy sure can sing in my opinion.


Yes he does sing good!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive tidied my bedroom before Becky comes on Monday!!!!. And Ive emptied one of my drawers


Becky is coming to clean, right? Please do not tell us that you have scrubbed the floors and painted the parlor.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have to go for now I am on taxi duty again apparently! I really don't mind but I do have things to do....I don't see it happening with Miss A here.....oh well there is always tomorrow!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished casting off last night, time to get the blocking boards out now!!


Oooohhhhh That is gorgeous, I just love the colours, is that a Noro yarn? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> The green would make it seem like a John Deere. However I noticed the emblems were removed.
> The farm/island boy sure can sing in my opinion.


I do like his voice.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oxygen can be added for severe cases as was mentioned before. If cpap or bipap is used correctly it can improve both physical and mental health.


I was asked to participate in a study for people who only get sleep apnoea when they sleep on their back; apparently I had it quite severely, but only when I slept on my back. I was given a cpap machine to trial also, to see how effective it was, but the first gadget I had to test, was one that emitted a beep every time I moved onto my back. Well it did emit the beep, but only woke dh, or just annoyed me while I remained sleeping, and I removed it. :sm06: Then when I was trying different types of CPAP machine, I also used to remove the ones that annoyed me, and also while I remained asleep. I did finally find one that I left insitu, but I didn't need it for very long; as I changed a medication and the problem was resolved! :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Me too! And yes we want to be the only ones living here and sadly burning the place down crossed my mind for a second then I realized that wars just silly........maybe :sm06:


I often think of burning ours down, but the forensics are just too thorough, and they would find out about the arson; so it just isn't worth it, and I don't really want to go to gaol! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Come on, just listen to it once. Once can't hurt. She thinks my tractors sexy, la lal al.
> She thinks my tractors sexy.
> :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was asked to participate in a study for people who only get sleep apnoea when they sleep on their back; apparently I had it quite severely, but only when I slept on my back. I was given a cpap machine to trial also, to see how effective it was, but the first gadget I had to test, was one that emitted a beep every time I moved onto my back. Well it did emit the beep, but only woke dh, or just annoyed me while I remained sleeping, and I removed it. :sm06: Then when I was trying different types of CPAP machine, I also used to remove the ones that annoyed me, and also while I remained asleep. I did finally find one that I left insitu, but I didn't need it for very long; as I changed a medication and the problem was resolved! :sm17: :sm17:


That would be DH too. Was recommended that he wear a shirt with tennis balls sewn in the back so that he'd be uncomfortable when he rolled over...didn't work. He does pretty well with his cpap - keeping it on for 6 hours or more per night.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I do like his voice.


Me, too. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be DH too. Was recommended that he wear a shirt with tennis balls sewn in the back so that he's be uncomfortable when he rolled over...didn't work. He does pretty well with his cpap - keeping it on for 6 hours or more per night.


Mr. Ric does pretty well with his, too.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I am having another bought of dragging my butt across the floor........but I need to feed these kids so I guess I will just have to drag it :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I am having another bought of dragging my butt across the floor........but I need to feed these kids so I guess I will just have to drag it :sm09: :sm09:


Hi, nice to see someone else on here tonight, it has been very quiet so far, I was beginning to feel lonely. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Susan thank you so much that made me smile!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, nice to see someone else on here tonight, it has been very quiet so far, I was beginning to feel lonely. xx :sm09: :sm09:


It is quiet on here but here it is only 5:16pm!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> It is quiet on here but here it is only 5:16pm!


It's 10.20pm here so I'm think they must all be out enjoying themselves in the UK. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am having another bought of dragging my butt across the floor........but I need to feed these kids so I guess I will just have to drag it :sm09: :sm09:


Hey, I was doing the same thing this a.m. I got down on the floor to dust collection in the curio cabinet. I was not sure I could get up. I had to butt walk across the room to get to the couch for support. I had my cell phone handy, but glad I did not have to call Mr. Wonderful to help me. 
Sorry you are so fatigued. Hope a bit of a meal perks you us a bit.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi, nice to see someone else on here tonight, it has been very quiet so far, I was beginning to feel lonely. xx :sm09: :sm09:


I am available to chat. I am just sitting here knitting and listening to she thinks my tractors sexy. 
:sm23: :sm24: :sm25: :sm26:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I am available to chat. I am just sitting here knitting and listening to she thinks my tractors sexy.
> :sm23: :sm24: :sm25: :sm26:


I'm not even going there. xx :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am having another bought of dragging my butt across the floor........but I need to feed these kids so I guess I will just have to drag it :sm09: :sm09:


Sorry to hear this. Will they do with peanut butter sandwiches they make themselves.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear this. Will they do with peanut butter sandwiches they make themselves.


I made tacos they were good! Michael actually would make one but his sister wanted tacos!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am available to chat. I am just sitting here knitting and listening to she thinks my tractors sexy.
> :sm23: :sm24: :sm25: :sm26:


I've found that listening to the song you've got stuck in your head helps.... Sometimes you have to just play it more than once lol.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a brightish Wales. Off logging will crawl back later if I survive. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. Ive stayed in bed a little while longer today, Im feeling tired. DS has got to Japan safe and sound. Ive got nothing planned today.


Sounds like a little rest and knitting are in order. At this house, which is still a disaster, I'm washing and ironing all day. I am too tired to finish it all, but at least it's a start.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey but the sun should be out later in time for LMs party. Happy Saturday. Off to make scones. Cat h you later xxx


Best Wishes to LM. I know it will be a lovely party.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Her birthday is actually Monday and her Dads is tomorrow. So another party tomorrow. Xx
> 
> Scones and sandwiches made and bunting hung. All looking good x


My mother's 95th is Monday and tomorrow is our Mother's Day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, that is expensive, but good help is hard to find. DD has cleaning come in every other week too and the first few times, they were great, but it wasn't too much time after that they began to slack off and not clean baseboards or window sills and barely did anything but vacuum and dust. They weren't scrubbing the baths and showers as she'd hoped. She quickly changed after that, but so many of them are agency people and aren't really invested in the process. Finding an independent seems to work out so much better.


I don't have much choice right now. The agencies are even more, though they do supply their own supplies. I know I won't be able to keep her at that rate, but getting it under control until I'm able will be a big help.

Would you believe, with her coming Thurs. DH wanted to have everyone over for steaks and swimming tomorrow??? (He called late this afternoon.) The place is a disaster and I'm trying to just get picked up let alone pre-clean. It has been all day doing laundry and still have MORE shirts to iron tomorrow so I sure don't need wet towels... Not to mention that I can't dress cool enough to sit out in the sun. I really do not like surprises.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they have beaten me for today, have done three and a half hours splitting and am now shattered, so have told them their day will come and shut the door on them. We have various sheep trotting up and down the lane but can't be bothered to chase them home. I am doing nothing else today. xx


I KNEW those sheep would be missing you. Start charging rent. Maybe a hot bath will help those poor, overworked, aching muscles. I'm exhausted just thinking about you and your horrible wood.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWu4aynBK7E
> 
> I would if it was a Farmall instead of a John Deere:
> https://www.fastline.com/v100/1952-Farmall-H-Iron4Salecom-CEDARVILLE-CA-equipment-detail-a4d5d50f-7620-48d7-a217-458fb6b511d7.aspx
> ...


International Harvester all the way!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> International Harvester all the way!!!


Rachel just hates "I've been to the Desert on Horse with no Name" Whenever we hear it, we call her and just turn the radio up loud.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Yes but I don't have one....that's a good idea though!


I thought maybe you could take a plastic drop cloth to put over their bed and then your own sheet.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Ive tidied my bedroom before Becky comes on Monday!!!!. And Ive emptied one of my drawers


Mom used to clean before the cleaning lady came... way back when we were little. I'm doing the same thing here so that she can FIND the floor to clean. I have managed to also pack up two sets of dishes and had DH put in my car. Hope there is someone at Goodwill who can take them out of the car!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I was asked to participate in a study for people who only get sleep apnoea when they sleep on their back; apparently I had it quite severely, but only when I slept on my back. I was given a cpap machine to trial also, to see how effective it was, but the first gadget I had to test, was one that emitted a beep every time I moved onto my back. Well it did emit the beep, but only woke dh, or just annoyed me while I remained sleeping, and I removed it. :sm06: Then when I was trying different types of CPAP machine, I also used to remove the ones that annoyed me, and also while I remained asleep. I did finally find one that I left insitu, but I didn't need it for very long; as I changed a medication and the problem was resolved! :sm17: :sm17:


They are wonderful for those that need them. Good thing it isn't me. I can hardly tolerate the oxygen after surgery and that is such a little piece. Fortunately, I don't need it but the first day, if that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I often think of burning ours down, but the forensics are just too thorough, and they would find out about the arson; so it just isn't worth it, and I don't really want to go to gaol! :sm06: :sm16: :sm09:


The sure clue for me would be removing all the material and yarn first! I do have a friend whose house did burn. She made beautiful coats from recycled sweaters and the insurance people were a bit taken aback when she listed 6 big garbage bags of wool sweaters as a substantial loss.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be DH too. Was recommended that he wear a shirt with tennis balls sewn in the back so that he'd be uncomfortable when he rolled over...didn't work. He does pretty well with his cpap - keeping it on for 6 hours or more per night.


They didn't have those machines when grandpa was alive. For some reason, they didn't want him sleeping on his arm so grandma sewed the sleeve down to the back of his PJ top....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Guess I should go to bed. DH is sleeping so I can't make noise and I am sick of ironing. 

Sweet Rachel texted me this morning... just thinking about me. I texted back but finally just called her to chat. Do excited. She has an internship at the Capitol! Her major is International Relations so that will be nice on her resume'. Of course, those things are unpaid so will only do it two days a week and is keeping her job at the Real Estate office for the summer and hoping to get a waitress job... more money. She will be doing PR work for a woman representative who is a Democrat from Houston. (Rachel is very happy, as TX is mostly Republican.) She was also super excited to be at sitting for a month. The president of her sorority is going home for the summer and can't take her cat. She is off to Mexico for her 21st birthday with her roomies and then will be home for a week-end the next week. Sure can't wait to gt some real hugs.

Livey went with Auntie Jess to the theater that is very campy and throws popcorn at the actors. I'm waiting for those pictures. 

Dre'a posted pictures of her walkabout in Korea. It was lovely, but could see the haze, even at sunrise.

That's about it for today. See you all tomorrow and Happy Mother's Day to those celebrating. Be good to yourselves and let the family wait on you!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> yay...love the thought of the green yard hahaha


I can't believe I've read this tonight because just about an hour ago I was thinking I wonder if they sell AstroTurf I could afford. I'd put it on the front yard to omit the grass. Cut out holes for plants. I'm not a fan of trees or lawn in my property. Son mowed front and back which is a lot and I paid the fellow using my garage to mow front and back of mom's. He fixed the drain pipe and I paid $10 for a car cover which he says will help when the snow falls again. I've been in the kitchen trying to purge storage containers and fit the best in a small kitchen. It's good that I like washing dishes because my dishwasher wasn't working. I put a pod that cleans dishwashers and wiped out the bottom and it seemed to work. Son looked up our machine on the computer and tho I paid a lot and it's an LG which is a good brand, it got poor rating and people said theirs broke and it was costly to fix. Mine is only 3 years old but someone had hers die in 2 years. I'm very tired from trying to go to storage and going thru things here. But I think of you all the time and would be on more often if I wasn't feeling pressure to get this mess under control. Hope you are feeling better and will catch up a bit tonight. Happy Mothers Day to you all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am available to chat. I am just sitting here knitting and listening to she thinks my tractors sexy.
> :sm23: :sm24: :sm25: :sm26:


I heard a song yesterday about a guy whose girl likes his sleeper truck. I think bus drivers are sexy don't know why. I like the song you mention,


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My mother's 95th is Monday and tomorrow is our Mother's Day.


Happy Mothers Day, I hope you have a wonderful day! 
It is now the afternoon of May 14th which is Mother's Day in Australia also. I have had a wonderful day with 2 of my DDs, and all of the DGDs; and a phone call and a message from 2 of the DGs in the city!
I haven't done a proper catchup from when I left my tablet 300km away, thankfully I have it back now, so will read the previous posts at my leisure. xoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've found that listening to the song you've got stuck in your head helps.... Sometimes you have to just play it more than once lol.


The Kingston trio played near my house and I forgot to get tickets and see them. But when I heard a couple I know went, I started thinking about the trio's songs and "Hang Down Your Head Tom Dewley" would not leave my thoughts. I've gotten that gone but today the song "I Like Beer" by Tom T Hall was going throu my mind til I was wishing to forget. It. Glad my storage mess helped me forget the song,


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are wonderful for those that need them. Good thing it isn't me. I can hardly tolerate the oxygen after surgery and that is such a little piece. Fortunately, I don't need it but the first day, if that.


I don't need it at all now, because all of the built up fluid :sm06:, due to Lyrica, has gone so I no longer sound like a brace of chain saws; and now I am only carrying the relatively small amount of excess weight that I have had for about 10 years, which I am still trying to whittle away! I also am a dedicated belly sleeper, so no longer snore to the degree that I was. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The sure clue for me would be removing all the material and yarn first! I do have a friend whose house did burn. She made beautiful coats from recycled sweaters and the insurance people were a bit taken aback when she listed 6 big garbage bags of wool sweaters as a substantial loss.


I would definitely think about removing my sewing machine, my spinning wheels, a quilt kit and all of my fibres and yarns; but I suppose they might actually be covered in my Home and Contents Insurance policy.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry mother nature is causing such awful flooding. Hope it stops raining/snowing and the sun shines down on Port Hope.


I am really not sure if we are getting Winter this year! ???????? Port Augusta has been having cloudy sky's, but no cold weaweather, ???????????? I have actually reverted to wearing shorts and singlet tips again!, otherwise I get far too hot and uncomfortable! ???????????? We have been getting cold nights though, and I have to have my electric blanket on, so that I don't wake up shivering!!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Afternoon all, I've just been enjoying catching up with you. I'm not too good at the moment so having a lazy day, they are getting too frequent. I'll be glad when I go into hospital for treatment on my back, hopefully I won't have to wait too long.
> So proud today of my eldest GS, he completed him sponsored run yesterday, quite a feat for him as he ran on his own, he is Autistic. Claire was a nervous wreck while he was running & very relieved when he got back.


That is a wonderful achievement for him. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> A perfectly logical question.....
> 
> My first day of first grade, I was 5. The teacher said "write your name at the tip of the page" Well, I knew how to print, but I didn't know how to "write" so I just hooked all the letters together. She did not take it well. When I told my feisty little French mother she, very quietly, gave that teacher such a tongue lashing, I was never spoken to unkindly again....


That's what mums, and dads at times, are for! My math teacher in 2nd year, got the off side of both of my parents when it put on my report card that I was not working to the "best of my ability", when I was in the top of the class most of the time A's, A+'s and 1 or 2 B+'s ........ I didn't see why I got such a bad comment regarding my work, although I did have difficulty showing how I got my (correct) answers; and he really wanted to see the working and unfortunately I saw the answers in my mind, as soon as I looked at the problems, and didn't know how to put down how I reached the answers! It was very hard, trying to work out how to write down the steps to each answer. ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How wonderful. My sister used to give tours through one of them near her in WI. We have quite a few in Texas and have visited a few in CA. I never pass up a chance to taste a new wine and pretty sure a couple of your guests are the same way! (A town not far from us is Grapevine.... for obvious reasons)


I have tasted a few different wines, but none of them have agreed with me - I always end up with headaches that rival migraines, and I don't even drink a full glass of any of the drinks, so any type of alcohol is now an extremely rare drink for me now. ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah Rachel. A wonderful experience that not only will look good on a resume, but is sure to be a memory to cherish for the rest of her life.


Dreamweaver said:


> Guess I should go to bed. DH is sleeping so I can't make noise and I am sick of ironing.
> 
> Sweet Rachel texted me this morning... just thinking about me. I texted back but finally just called her to chat. Do excited. She has an internship at the Capitol! Her major is International Relations so that will be nice on her resume'. Of course, those things are unpaid so will only do it two days a week and is keeping her job at the Real Estate office for the summer and hoping to get a waitress job... more money. She will be doing PR work for a woman representative who is a Democrat from Houston. (Rachel is very happy, as TX is mostly Republican.) She was also super excited to be at sitting for a month. The president of her sorority is going home for the summer and can't take her cat. She is off to Mexico for her 21st birthday with her roomies and then will be home for a week-end the next week. Sure can't wait to gt some real hugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And I have a DH that prints out a couple copies of things just so I can read them instead of sending to my e-mail... and then he doesn't preview so we get the one line second page... Sure am glad I have the ink service now. It may end up costing the same, but I don't notice it when the ink just shows up in the mail!


We always check the prices of similar printers to the one we currently have, and if the refill costs more than a new printer, we will just buy a new printer. ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am really not sure if we are getting Winter this year! ???????? Port Augusta has been having cloudy sky's, but no cold weaweather, ???????????? I have actually reverted to wearing shorts and singlet tips again!, otherwise I get far too hot and uncomfortable! ???????????? We have been getting cold nights though, and I have to have my electric blanket on, so that I don't wake up shivering!!! ????????????


Our winters have become so mild compared to 20 years ago. A snow storm then was over a foot of snow. Now it is considered a storm any time we get a dusting of snow.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That's what mums, and dads at times, are for! My math teacher in 2nd year, got the off side of both of my parents when it put on my report card that I was not working to the "best of my ability", when I was in the top of the class most of the time A's, A+'s and 1 or 2 B+'s ........ I didn't see why I got such a bad comment regarding my work, although I did have difficulty showing how I got my (correct) answers; and he really wanted to see the working and unfortunately I saw the answers in my mind, as soon as I looked at the problems, and didn't know how to put down how I reached the answers! It was very hard, trying to work out how to write down the steps to each answer. ????????????


Teachers love to see the steps written down. Not only written down, but written in the order they teach. When my kids took algebra I could check if their answers were right, but was no help telling them how to get the answer the way their teacher wanted them to get it. Frustrating for sure.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here people worked to get animal abuse counted as a crime...a felony, very serious. We have people who don't care for horses til they look bony or have so many pets they live in squalor unfed. Unfed spell checked to 'nun fed' and 'unwed'. Gotta love it!


It is a crime here also!, but I honestly don't think that the punishment dished out, fit any of the harm done to the animals! I would be quite happy to see the animal abusers (and abusers of any creature, including human), be treated in the same way that the victim was treated, and for as long as the treatment was endured by the victim. I think that the perpetrators should also have payment, for the care needed by the victims, garnered from any type of income that is received; and also spend time in an animal shelter (always under close supervision), and work with the rescued, healed animals - but that would be too dangerous for the animals, so it couldn't happen!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Teachers love to see the steps written down. Not only written down, but written in the order they teach. When I kids took algebra I could check if their answers were right, but was no help telling them how to get the answer the way their teacher wanted them to get it. Frustrating for sure.


We get the children to learn different ways to get to the answer so they find what is best for them. And our reason for getting them to write the process is if they get the answer incorrect they could possibly still get marks for a correct process. Also if they show their working out, if they have the correct answer we know that they haven't copied


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls, happy new week. 8 days and counting. Might do some washing today. It looks sunny out there.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back on last night but was rather tired after the party. It was a great success and the girls went home with a load of lovely jewellry they had made. The food also went down well especially the knickerbocker glories which they made themselves. Just hope none of them were sick when they got home.

LM was very pleased with her party and said it was the best ever. I must say I thoroughly enjoyed doing it for her and her friends are lovely polite girls.

This afternoon we are off to DDs to party again, this time for DSIL. It's all go here.

Happy Mother's Day to all who are celebrating

Off to load the balloons in the car to take over to DDs. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Showing different ways sounds good to me. Showing the steps also allows the teachers to find out where the student made the mistake. 
Their teachers taught one method and that is the method they needed to use. As Judi said, I work it in my head as did my son. Hard to write that on paper. 


lifeline said:


> We get the children to learn different ways to get to the answer so they find what is best for them. And our reason for getting them to write the process is if they get the answer incorrect they could possibly still get marks for a correct process. Also if they show their working out, if they have the correct answer we know that they haven't copied


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Sunday to you. I am get exciting for all of you.


grandma susan said:


> morning girls, happy new week. 8 days and counting. Might do some washing today. It looks sunny out there.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have to stop writing my todo lists on envelopes. Tomorrow I have to empty the dishwasher which isn't cleaning right and do the dishes.boil my dog a chew bone.im told a half hour will do it. Box my purses which are in a big bag. Return the scale my son bought but we found cheaper in another store. I was going to storage to work on boxes but slept long this evening after I ate Icecream with strawberry topping. Sweets make me sleep soundly. Now I'm wide awake almost 3 am. Will be too tired tomorrow to do any of the above...except the dishes. I think we put a jar in and the paper label mucked up the dishwasher because I've run the dishes twice and they are not clean. I like to do dishes because I see results unlike vacuuming which 10 minutes later cat fur is back. One sheds aweful. I'm glad you expect a peaceful day. Are you doing any knitting you could work on? I like to read or do jigsaw puzzles.


Why not use a "to do list" on your phone? My to do list, or Task list was on my calendar, but I will have to go into my phone, and see if I can find it again, and begin to use it properly again. I stopped using it, so I think my phone has hidden it, but if there isn't one one your phone already, there should be an app available from "Play Store" on an Android phone, or if you have an iPhone, the equivalent on the iPhone - I don't know what it is called on that phone, but there should be a "Tasks List" in your calendar, look in the label "View", and it might be found in that list! If you do use this facility of the calendar, you can have it showing on the home screen of your phone. Give it a try, to see if that would work for you. Have a bit of fun with it, while you a test it out! Let me know if you have trouble finding the "Task" menu in the calendar, and I will see if I can help you with it. ????
I have all of my appointments, Craft days, Spinning days and any planned camping trips in my calendar, and for the really important ones have an alarm on it, so that I actually get to the appointment at the correct time!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back on last night but was rather tired after the party. It was a great success and the girls went home with a load of lovely jewellry they had made. The food also went down well especially the knickerbocker glories which they made themselves. Just hope none of them were sick when they got home.
> 
> LM was very pleased with her party and said it was the best ever. I must say I thoroughly enjoyed doing it for her and her friends are lovely polite girls.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would a bug zapper like people put on their decks to kill insects kill bed bugs?


No, bedbugs don't fly ..... so it wouldn't work, unfortunately. ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done that mum!! When I started school, also age 5, most of my class could not write or print their name!!! xx


I actually think that was a common occurrence in that era, unless the grandparents lived with the family. I don't remember if I could read, or write my name when I began school, but my younger sister did; because one set of our grandparents lived with us for a few years. That grandmother had been a teacher in her early life, and the grandfather loved to read to us, when we would suit down for long enough. If the older children in my family couldn't read at the beginning of our schooling; or reading, and writing, skills improved exponentially, after the grandparents moved in with my family. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There is a viking one on Ravelry, which I love but it might be a bit too warm, he is going to be inside most of the time for quite a while..... :sm14: xxx


It would be wonderfully warm, if (our when) he is well enough to be able to go outside, but there might also be a time that he just wants to be in the fresh air, just so that he can feel the freshness; and he will need to be well wrapped so that he will stay warm enough! So it might be just the hat he would wear in that situation! Does he like viking items very much? ????????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 10.20pm here so I'm think they must all be out enjoying themselves in the UK. xx


I was watchingTV and knitting fast because I have nearly finished the second sleeve of a sweater.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tried that once, ink everywhere *and it doesn't come out!*!!! xxx


???????????????? *OH NO* Whenever I tried refilling the ink cartridges, I would end up with stained fingers for ages, until the ink wore off, so I didn't do that for very long! It is much easy to buy the Calidad cartridges, and cheaper; but if a new printer is cheaper than the required inks, we will simply get a new printer which is also full of ink. ????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls, happy new week. 8 days and counting. Might do some washing today. It looks sunny out there.


I'm also counting the days down, I wish it was tomorrow we were going, I've done my 2 hours penance this morning, boy can I have a sinful time in Blackpool. :sm23: :sm23: Now having a short collapse before getting dinner. Not sure if I will be out there again this afternoon if not knitting here I come. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, someone told me that empty calories don't apply to wine. Oh, wait a minute, I think I dreamed that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxx


No ....... not a dream ...... it's that phenomenon named *WISHFUL THINKING*, but if you keep wishing it, it might just become real! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good lesson. I have loads of patterns saved on my laptop which I should transfer to my external hard drive. Going to do that.....in a minute!


So did you transfer all of those patterns from your laptop to your external hard drive? ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here's my Lala's Simple Shawl, all blocked! I cheated and added the points in the blocking because I couldn't work out how to block a picot edge!! xxxxx


That isn't chatting, that is artist license, and it is beautiful! xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWu4aynBK7E
> 
> I would if it was a Farmall instead of a John Deere:
> https://www.fastline.com/v100/1952-Farmall-H-Iron4Salecom-CEDARVILLE-CA-equipment-detail-a4d5d50f-7620-48d7-a217-458fb6b511d7.aspx
> ...


Funny!! That's the sort of country music I like, makes me smile!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> The green would make it seem like a John Deere. However I noticed the emblems were removed.
> The farm/island boy sure can sing in my opinion.


Yes, a very good country voice - and he doesn't look bad either!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oooohhhhh That is gorgeous, I just love the colours, is that a Noro yarn? xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, it's Drops Delight, pretty cheap at £2.10 for 50g, mostly wool, bit of Nylon, it washed up nice and soft!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's 10.20pm here so I'm think they must all be out enjoying themselves in the UK. xx


Well, I was but then I'm never on here after 7.30pm, keeps me awake if I don't stick to that!! Only 8 more days, Yay!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hey, I was doing the same thing this a.m. I got down on the floor to dust collection in the curio cabinet. I was not sure I could get up. I had to butt walk across the room to get to the couch for support. I had my cell phone handy, but glad I did not have to call Mr. Wonderful to help me.
> Sorry you are so fatigued. Hope a bit of a meal perks you us a bit.


I'm the same, gravity makes it easier to get down but coming up again is another matter altogether!! xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm also counting the days down, I wish it was tomorrow we were going, I've done my 2 hours penance this morning, boy can I have a sinful time in Blackpool. :sm23: :sm23: Now having a short collapse before getting dinner. Not sure if I will be out there again this afternoon if not knitting here I come. xx


I think that relaxing, while you meditate with some knitting is the way to go! I hope that is what you are doing! xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Sounds like a little rest and knitting are in order. At this house, which is still a disaster, I'm washing and ironing all day. I am too tired to finish it all, but at least it's a start.


Definitely makes you feel better if you grit your teeth and try and make a start on _something_!! I'm getting worse, I never used to be this lazy, I think the meds for the palpitations have made me a lot worse but I am on the lowest dose so I have nowhere to go! :sm14: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Mothers' Day to everyone celebrating today!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't believe I've read this tonight because just about an hour ago I was thinking I wonder if they sell AstroTurf I could afford. I'd put it on the front yard to omit the grass. Cut out holes for plants. I'm not a fan of trees or lawn in my property. Son mowed front and back which is a lot and I paid the fellow using my garage to mow front and back of mom's. He fixed the drain pipe and I paid $10 for a car cover which he says will help when the snow falls again. I've been in the kitchen trying to purge storage containers and fit the best in a small kitchen. It's good that I like washing dishes because my dishwasher wasn't working. I put a pod that cleans dishwashers and wiped out the bottom and it seemed to work. Son looked up our machine on the computer and tho I paid a lot and it's an LG which is a good brand, it got poor rating and people said theirs broke and it was costly to fix. Mine is only 3 years old but someone had hers die in 2 years. I'm very tired from trying to go to storage and going thru things here. But I think of you all the time and would be on more often if I wasn't feeling pressure to get this mess under control. Hope you are feeling better and will catch up a bit tonight. Happy Mothers Day to you all.


Oh bless you Polly, we do miss you when you can't get on but I understand how overwhelmed you feel about all you have to do and if you not being here means you are getting on with it, we are fine with that, do whatever makes you feel better!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I would definitely think about removing my sewing machine, my spinning wheels, a quilt kit and all of my fibres and yarns; but I suppose they might actually be covered in my Home and Contents Insurance policy.


Not the same replacing all that you have carefully chosen over the years, I'd get them out first and give them to me!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yeah Rachel. A wonderful experience that not only will look good on a resume, but is sure to be a memory to cherish for the rest of her life.


What she said!! xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We get the children to learn different ways to get to the answer so they find what is best for them. And our reason for getting them to write the process is if they get the answer incorrect they could possibly still get marks for a correct process. Also if they show their working out, if they have the correct answer we know that they haven't copied


I understand all of that, but it was nigh on impossible for me to work out the workings. I am able to use the working out steps now, but it is much more difficult to MAKE my brain slow down enough to get the working out to match the answer. I never got an incorrect answer, and that was where the difficulty was ....... my father was the same, and my youngest daughter also inherited the skill; but my 2 brothers, at least 2 of my sisters and 2 of my daughters (that I know of) have the Dyslexia type that affects their Math/Numeracy skills in a negative way; but their literacy skills are much better than mine are. ????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We get the children to learn different ways to get to the answer so they find what is best for them. And our reason for getting them to write the process is if they get the answer incorrect they could possibly still get marks for a correct process. Also if they show their working out, if they have the correct answer we know that they haven't copied


That makes sense - unless they copy the working out too!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back on last night but was rather tired after the party. It was a great success and the girls went home with a load of lovely jewellry they had made. The food also went down well especially the knickerbocker glories which they made themselves. Just hope none of them were sick when they got home.
> 
> LM was very pleased with her party and said it was the best ever. I must say I thoroughly enjoyed doing it for her and her friends are lovely polite girls.
> 
> ...


So happy for you that it all went well and all the girls had a great time! Rest up at DD's today and let everyone else do the work, you've earned it!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back on last night but was rather tired after the party. It was a great success and the girls went home with a load of lovely jewellry they had made. The food also went down well especially the knickerbocker glories which they made themselves. Just hope none of them were sick when they got home.
> 
> LM was very pleased with her party and said it was the best ever. I must say I thoroughly enjoyed doing it for her and her friends are lovely polite girls.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your partying, I'm about to sign off, as my hands are beginning to get a bit sore from holding my tablet!, which a lovely young lass brought back to me earlier today ..... I have really missed it. xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be wonderfully warm, if (our when) he is well enough to be able to go outside, but there might also be a time that he just wants to be in the fresh air, just so that he can feel the freshness; and he will need to be well wrapped so that he will stay warm enough! So it might be just the hat he would wear in that situation! Does he like viking items very much? ððð


I don't know him at all Judi but I'm trying to judge what my gs, who is the same age, would like! I am going to start on the Mr Spock one shortly!! Someone might have to draw him some eyebrows though!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> ???????????????? *OH NO* Whenever I tried refilling the ink cartridges, I would end up with stained fingers for ages, until the ink wore off, so I didn't do that for very long! It is much easy to buy the Calidad cartridges, and cheaper; but if a new printer is cheaper than the required inks, we will simply get a new printer which is also full of ink. ????????????????????


I agree that when that is the cheapest option, it is the sensible thing to do but then I worry about all those discarded printer pile up at the recycling plant!! :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm also counting the days down, I wish it was tomorrow we were going, I've done my 2 hours penance this morning, boy can I have a sinful time in Blackpool. :sm23: :sm23: Now having a short collapse before getting dinner. Not sure if I will be out there again this afternoon if not knitting here I come. xx


What you knitting now then dear? xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So did you transfer all of those patterns from your laptop to your external hard drive? ????????


Yes!!! I just need to live long enough now to actually knit most of them!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm the same, gravity makes it easier to get down but coming up again is another matter altogether!! xx


Many times being tall comes in very handy. I am thinking in this instance being short would be a benefit. Now that I know I can get up I should practice doing it every day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> What you knitting now then dear? xxx


I've at last got into the Lala shawl, as you said pretty easy and mindless, just what I need as I'm always shattered at the moment. Can you remember how long you centre spine was before blocking? As I am on 3mm needles guess I have a fair way to go yet.xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When I needed a new printer I was watching what replacement ink cost and figuring that into my decision on what printer to purchase. Sales person mentioned all printer come with sample size ink which is about half the ink in a separately purchased ink.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was watchingTV and knitting fast because I have nearly finished the second sleeve of a sweater.


Well done, it feels good when the end of the project is getting close ..... it just feels sssssooooo good, knowing that I will be able to begin a new project; and I think I have the project all sorted ........ and I am having difficulty holding back from beginning to cast on *NOW* .......hahahaha


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to everyone celebrating today!!


Thank you all for the Mother's Day greetings and I'm sending my Mother's Day greetings to all who celebrate it today! Love you all lots! Off for my walk now. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've at last got into the Lala shawl, as you said pretty easy and mindless, just what I need as I'm always shattered at the moment. Can you remember how long you centre spine was before blocking? As I am on 3mm needles guess I have a fair way to go yet.xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Hang on, I'll go and count the holes.........82.Funnily enough, there was still 82 after I blocked it! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done, it feels good when the end of the project is getting close ..... it just feels sssssooooo good, knowing that I will be able to begin a new project; and I think I have the project all sorted ........ and I am having difficulty holding back from beginning to cast on *NOW* .......hahahaha


Wait for it...........!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I've at last got into the Lala shawl, as you said pretty easy and mindless, just what I need as I'm always shattered at the moment. Can you remember how long you centre spine was before blocking? As I am on 3mm needles guess I have a fair way to go yet.xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Where can I find a copy of the Yaya shawl. I have searched in Ravelry, with no luck. My next step is to do an Internet search, to see if I can find it. 
I'm now signing off, to do some knitting and to watch some tv.

Everyone have a great day, no matter what you are doing. I am happy now, as I have my knitting and tablet back ..... YAY!!! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That makes sense - unless they copy the working out too!! :sm09: xxxx


sometimes I never knew how I worked it out. My subconscious was always much brainier and intuitive than my conscious self.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes!!! I just need to live long enough now to actually knit most of them!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I have literally hundreds of patterns I have collected, and quite a few that I 'really must' knit. Can I live that long? No


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done, it feels good when the end of the project is getting close ..... it just feels sssssooooo good, knowing that I will be able to begin a new project; and I think I have the project all sorted ........ and I am having difficulty holding back from beginning to cast on *NOW* .......hahahaha


I just know that feeling so well. I look at my WIPs, then a new pattern, and guess which wins?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Where can I find a copy of the Yaya shawl. I have searched in Ravelry, with no luck. My next step is to do an Internet search, to see if I can find it.
> I'm now signing off, to do some knitting and to watch some tv.
> 
> Everyone have a great day, no matter what you are doing. I am happy now, as I have my knitting and tablet back ..... YAY!!! xoxoxo


Try searching Lala's Simple shawl, put your yayas away and get knitting!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I agree that when that is the cheapest option, it is the sensible thing to do but then I worry about all those discarded printer pile up at the recycling plant!! :sm16:


Our old printers are broken down, and all of the materials in those printers, are recovered, and used to manufacture other products, or even road toppings, etc! ????????????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I just want to share this photo which DD just took in the garden,it's very special to me. This rose I bought when it would have been my son's first birthday, every year it blooms so beautifully. We lost our Robert when he was a few months old.
I'll be back to catch up. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Our old printers are broken down, and all of the materials in those printers, are recovered, and used to manufacture other products, or even road toppings, etc! ????????????


Oh well that's encouraging, hopefully, we do the same over here!! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just want to share this photo which DD just took in the garden,it's very special to me. This rose I bought when it would have been my son's first birthday, every year it blooms so beautifully. We lost our Robert when he was a few months old.
> I'll be back to catch up. X


What a beautiful, happy memorial of a sad time xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just want to share this photo which DD just took in the garden,it's very special to me. This rose I bought when it would have been my son's first birthday, every year it blooms so beautifully. We lost our Robert when he was a few months old.
> I'll be back to catch up. X


What a beautiful way to remember him. Just perfect.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have literally hundreds of patterns I have collected, and quite a few that I 'really must' knit. Can I live that long? No


I'm right there with you, Saxy!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a beautiful, happy memorial of a sad time xxxx


Exactly what I say. It's so beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just want to share this photo which DD just took in the garden,it's very special to me. This rose I bought when it would have been my son's first birthday, every year it blooms so beautifully. We lost our Robert when he was a few months old.
> I'll be back to catch up. X


That is the most beautiful perfect yellow rose I've ever seen. Lovely tribute to a young life gone far too soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Exactly what I say. It's so beautiful! xxxooo


Yes, a beautiful memorial of a loved baby.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> My mother's 95th is Monday and tomorrow is our Mother's Day.


Happy Day to you both. The owner of our favorite Chinese restaurant says his dad is 102 and has a Manhattan every day. He eats no starch, mostly fatty meat and vegetables, kind of like Atkins diet but called something else. Happy Birthday to her and Happy Mother's Day to you both.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm right there with you, Saxy!!! :sm02: xxxooo


I'm like you but when asked if I will make them all I say no it's like seeing paintings in a gallery, you just enjoy seeing them and don't plan on painting one. But I do plan on making some. I found pattern books, a couple vintage, when I was going through boxes at the storage last week. I'm looking foreward to enjoying looking at them soon. I'm a C- at many crafts. Enjoy yours. No prize is given for making them all.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just want to share this photo which DD just took in the garden,it's very special to me. This rose I bought when it would have been my son's first birthday, every year it blooms so beautifully. We lost our Robert when he was a few months old.
> I'll be back to catch up. X


Gorgeous!!!!!! Best way to remember him. im so glad you shared the experience with us. Thank you. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I just know that feeling so well. I look at my WIPs, then a new pattern, and guess which wins?


I hesitate to finish a project. Like finishing a good book...don't want to lose the joy it gives me. Unless it's a gift that needs doing by a date, I procrastinate longer than I should. I know that's odd.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I understand all of that, but it was nigh on impossible for me to work out the workings. I am able to use the working out steps now, but it is much more difficult to MAKE my brain slow down enough to get the working out to match the answer. I never got an incorrect answer, and that was where the difficulty was ....... my father was the same, and my youngest daughter also inherited the skill; but my 2 brothers, at least 2 of my sisters and 2 of my daughters (that I know of) have the Dyslexia type that affects their Math/Numeracy skills in a negative way; but their literacy skills are much better than mine are. ????????????


I was chosen to take a speed reading class in high school with the idea it would help in college. It had a machine that showed the sentences in segments and the speed was increased gradually but it slowed me down and got me to read in phrases where I think the way I read was like skimming. Them in college we analyze literature for plot and character development and that ruined reading for me because after I analyzed what I was reading rather than immerse myself with the story. I read but analyze and stop to think about the character development so it takes me a long time to read a book.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know him at all Judi but I'm trying to judge what my gs, who is the same age, would like! I am going to start on the Mr Spock one shortly!! Someone might have to draw him some eyebrows though!!


I love it. I'm thinking it will be my Halloween costume next year. Many thanks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jollypolly said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!! Best way to remember him. im so glad you shared the experience with us. Thank you. I'm sorry for your loss.


Don't think I have ever shared that before, about the rose.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


They look beautiful. Hope LM. had a wonderful birthday & her dad enjoys his too.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


Beautiful, he's an artist!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't think I have ever shared that before, about the rose.


That took courage and reminds me of my sleeping angel xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


I envy you having those beautiful hooks. The fancy handle on my favorite steel hook is the handle of a toothbrush with a hole drilled in it to hold the handle of the hook.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


Those are fantastic. I priced some of them on etsy.com and they sure have a wide range of prices.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I envy you having those beautiful hooks. The fancy handle on my favorite steel hook is the handle of a toothbrush with a hole drilled in it to hold the handle of the hook.


Wish you could feel how lovely they are in the hand. X


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I envy you having those beautiful hooks. The fancy handle on my favorite steel hook is the handle of a toothbrush with a hole drilled in it to hold the handle of the hook.


I've seen that as a DIY for ergonomic hooks. I've also have some hooks with the polymer clay added. I plan to get some clay and play with converting some of my Grandma's hooks sometime in the future.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


Those are wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are fantastic. I priced some of them on etsy.com and they sure have a wide range of prices.


The new ones are made of cocobolo wood and I have seen one on Fuŕls site for $79. X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So do I. Drop in tomorrow about noonish and bring them with you. Ok?


PurpleFi said:


> Wish you could feel how lovely they are in the hand. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are wonderful! :sm24: xxxooo


They are. DD has one very clever FIL xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> So do I. Drop in tomorrow about noonish and bring them with you. Ok?


Sorry KnitWIts don't finish until 12.30 pm. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry KnitWIts don't finish until 12.30 pm. X


Are you all partied out now? Was thinking of you partying when I was log splitting. Never mind, a week tomorrow we'll have one big party. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The new ones are made of cocobolo wood and I have seen one on Fuŕls site for $79. X


I looked at the Furl's site once and realized it was too rich for my budget and never went back again. The ones you have are 20x that value because you know the person who made them especially for you. Did he measure your hand to be sure to get the bumpy parts where they need to be?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you all partied out now? Was thinking of you partying when I was log splitting. Never mind, a week tomorrow we'll have one big party. xx


Yes thanks great parties, was home and in my pjs by 5pm. Hope uou are jot overdoing it wigh ghe log splitting xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I looked at the Furl's site once and realized it was too rich for my budget and never went back again. The ones you have are 20x that value because you know the person who made them especially for you. Did he measure your hand to be sure to get the bumpy parts where they need to be?


No he didn't measure my hand but they are a perfect fit and oh so tactile xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes thanks great parties, was home and in my pjs by 5pm. Hope uou are jot overdoing it wigh ghe log splitting xx


I probably am, but they need to be done, I'm permanently shattered but looking forward to Blackpool is keeping me going. DH can tidy up before his sister comes. She's his problem this time. I'm not doing it all. xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> That took courage and reminds me of my sleeping angel xx


Xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> I probably am, but they need to be done, I'm permanently shattered but looking forward to Blackpool is keeping me going. DH can tidy up before his sister comes. She's his problem this time. I'm not doing it all. xx


Good for you. Just don't go hurting yourself before next week. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Good for you. Just don't go hurting yourself before next week. X


Everything hurts so much I'm not sure I would know if I've done anything serious. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Happy Mothers Day, I hope you have a wonderful day!
> It is now the afternoon of May 14th which is Mother's Day in Australia also. I have had a wonderful day with 2 of my DDs, and all of the DGDs; and a phone call and a message from 2 of the DGs in the city!
> I haven't done a proper catchup from when I left my tablet 300km away, thankfully I have it back now, so will read the previous posts at my leisure. xoxo


Glad you've had a good day with the clan... and have your tablet back. i'm doing a little catching up myself but the eyes are already getting sleepy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't need it at all now, because all of the built up fluid :sm06:, due to Lyrica, has gone so I no longer sound like a brace of chain saws; and now I am only carrying the relatively small amount of excess weight that I have had for about 10 years, which I am still trying to whittle away! I also am a dedicated belly sleeper, so no longer snore to the degree that I was. :sm09: :sm09:


I have never been able to sleep on back. Pretty much on side with one knee up and opposite arm up under head. Unfortunately, I have a little more than 10 lb. to lose. Not being able to do much the last 2-3 years has not been kind to my middle.... but I am going to work on it as soon as i lose this blasted machine. I think I may even fast a couple days a week for a kick start. My appetite is a lot like a light switch. If it is off, I don't think about eating but, once I eat, I tend to nibble all day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I would definitely think about removing my sewing machine, my spinning wheels, a quilt kit and all of my fibres and yarns; but I suppose they might actually be covered in my Home and Contents Insurance policy.


Now that's a thought. It would be fun to start the stash all over again.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yeah Rachel. A wonderful experience that not only will look good on a resume, but is sure to be a memory to cherish for the rest of her life.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is a crime here also!, but I honestly don't think that the punishment dished out, fit any of the harm done to the animals! I would be quite happy to see the animal abusers (and abusers of any creature, including human), be treated in the same way that the victim was treated, and for as long as the treatment was endured by the victim. I think that the perpetrators should also have payment, for the care needed by the victims, garnered from any type of income that is received; and also spend time in an animal shelter (always under close supervision), and work with the rescued, healed animals - but that would be too dangerous for the animals, so it couldn't happen!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Why not use a "to do list" on your phone? My to do list, or Task list was on my calendar, but I will have to go into my phone, and see if I can find it again, and begin to use it properly again. I stopped using it, so I think my phone has hidden it, but if there isn't one one your phone already, there should be an app available from "Play Store" on an Android phone, or if you have an iPhone, the equivalent on the iPhone - I don't know what it is called on that phone, but there should be a "Tasks List" in your calendar, look in the label "View", and it might be found in that list! If you do use this facility of the calendar, you can have it showing on the home screen of your phone. Give it a try, to see if that would work for you. Have a bit of fun with it, while you a test it out! Let me know if you have trouble finding the "Task" menu in the calendar, and I will see if I can help you with it. ????
> I have all of my appointments, Craft days, Spinning days and any planned camping trips in my calendar, and for the really important ones have an alarm on it, so that I actually get to the appointment at the correct time!


I use the notes section on each day of the calendar as well. I write down all the questions for the Dr. on the day of that appointment, etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. Sorry I didn't get back on last night but was rather tired after the party. It was a great success and the girls went home with a load of lovely jewellry they had made. The food also went down well especially the knickerbocker glories which they made themselves. Just hope none of them were sick when they got home.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, I was but then I'm never on here after 7.30pm, keeps me awake if I don't stick to that!! Only 8 more days, Yay!!! xxxx


DH reminds me of that scientific fact every night.... and I know he is right but it is quiet once he goes to bed so hard to not get caught up... I should set a deadline and stick to it though. At least I do have the contrast turned down.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Definitely makes you feel better if you grit your teeth and try and make a start on _something_!! I'm getting worse, I never used to be this lazy, I think the meds for the palpitations have made me a lot worse but I am on the lowest dose so I have nowhere to go! :sm14: xx


It used to be that I made a list and stuck to it. Now, after all that has happened the last couple of years, I've just let myself get overwhelmed. I also get nothing done if DH is home. Don't know what will happen when he is home ALL the time! I just need to get back on the horse and do a certain amount every day, no matter what. I think a "Come to Jesus" talk needs to happen as well. There is no reason that 2 grown adults can't keep the place picked up. I don't really mind the cleaning if I'm not an hour behind every day just picking up!!!

Rant over... but I do get a pass right now because I'm not allowed to do anything but that should change in a few weeks. (Don't know what my excuse is for not even doing "fun" things except the guilt of not having the work done!)

Your meds might possibly make a difference, but you should adjust to them over time. I think you do a huge amount with all your projects and galavanting about.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not the same replacing all that you have carefully chosen over the years, I'd get them out first and give them to me!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


So true since I buy a yarn or fabric to remember every trip, etc. and even save the scraps to use in quilts to "remember" things. Besides, as much as I would love a new fancy machine, I am so used to my current one. I would hate to start over.`


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Teachers love to see the steps written down. Not only written down, but written in the order they teach. When my kids took algebra I could check if their answers were right, but was no help telling them how to get the answer the way their teacher wanted them to get it. Frustrating for sure.


I know my kids just graduated last year after 6 years of homeschooling and having to take an algebra lab every year and working the problem out was hard for them and me I usually could tell you the answer just not how to get!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So did you transfer all of those patterns from your laptop to your external hard drive? ????????


 :sm12: :sm12: I haven't. No hard drive, but need to reorganize and put some on sticks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know him at all Judi but I'm trying to judge what my gs, who is the same age, would like! I am going to start on the Mr Spock one shortly!! Someone might have to draw him some eyebrows though!!


Hadn't seen the Spock one. Love the ears.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> Many times being tall comes in very handy. I am thinking in this instance being short would be a benefit. Now that I know I can get up I should practice doing it every day.


I used to be able to sit Indian style on the floor and rise up without uncrossing legs. Thought I could still do it.... NOT.... Now I really have to think about which foot to have push off on first as the one knee is not happy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> When I needed a new printer I was watching what replacement ink cost and figuring that into my decision on what printer to purchase. Sales person mentioned all printer come with sample size ink which is about half the ink in a separately purchased ink.


We bought HP Envy, I believe. You buy a card for a monthly fee and they send ink before you need it by monitoring the computer on-line. It may not be cheaper, but it seems that way because I'm not going and paying out $75 every time.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to everyone celebrating today!!


Thank you..... I should take a picture of the ones from DH to see if I can figure out how to e-mail from phone to computer and post!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> sometimes I never knew how I worked it out. My subconscious was always much brainier and intuitive than my conscious self.


Some of the "new" methods the kids use are ridiculous IMHO. What was a challenge for Livey was working math in the right direction..... opposite the way you write. IT didn't take long, but drove me to distraction watching her.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy Mothers' Day to everyone celebrating today!!


Aw those are beautiful thank you!
I hope everyone enjoyed their day whether celebrating or not love you all!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have literally hundreds of patterns I have collected, and quite a few that I 'really must' knit. Can I live that long? No


I'll be doing well if I do the ones I've specifically bought yarn for and then not done.... YET


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just want to share this photo which DD just took in the garden,it's very special to me. This rose I bought when it would have been my son's first birthday, every year it blooms so beautifully. We lost our Robert when he was a few months old.
> I'll be back to catch up. X


Lovely.... and such a nice way to remember Robert. (Yellow roses are rather special to those of us living in Texas... There is a song about "The Yellow Rose of Texas")


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Happy Day to you both. The owner of our favorite Chinese restaurant says his dad is 102 and has a Manhattan every day. He eats no starch, mostly fatty meat and vegetables, kind of like Atkins diet but called something else. Happy Birthday to her and Happy Mother's Day to you both.


Thank you... Hope to have a long chat with Mom tomorrow. Her grandmother lived to 107.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


Those are just gorgeous. He is obviously a very good wood turner. How thoughtful. Working with lovely tools is so nice. DH swears that anything tastes better in a nice glass. Same principle.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't think I have ever shared that before, about the rose.


Such a bittersweet memory.... a beautiful child and then such a loss. At least you had him for a few months. My sister, myself and my daughter all lost a child before birth. I consoled myself by believing that those lives were not meant for this earth but for a higher calling. Having a lovely rose to mark his life is a living tribute and so special.

At the other end of the spectrum, my grandfather planted a corkscrew willow before he died. Mom and I each took a branch of that and started a tree at every home we owned to have a living memorial to him.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


These are lovely. He must know how nice you are.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We went with the 2 DD's, SIL and Livey to see Guardians of the Galaxy in 3-D this afternoon. It was campy and more enjoyable than I was expecting, not having seen the first one. I was gifted with many fun things for a day of beauty. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and special wrinkle remover lotion from Korea. Apparently spas and beauty products are a big deal over there. Jessica filled the never ending bag with a tiny split of champagne, chocolate covered cherries, root beer candy, honey cologne, honeysuckle and coconut hand lotion, several earrings and a beautiful peach colored scarf/shawl with gold stenciled elephants on it. I woke up to a beautiful bouquet and a delicious breakfast....

I can take a second real shower before the nurse comes tomorrow to change dressing and give my thigh a nice massage with her magic machine. After she leaves, I plan on using all those gifts as well as the paraffin bath for my hands. By the time I'm done with all that pampering, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will be the only possible activity. The reality of cleaning the house is going to be a rude awakening come Tuesday.....

The mall where the theater is located is scheduled for demolition and so it is currently housing all sorts of artist studios instead of stores. There is one crystal shop where you can have your chakra adjusted or get a crystal reading..... Livey was curious so we have decided that will be our next "girl's day"... Maybe with Rachel when she comes home for the week-end in a couple weeks. Silly fun but cool handcrafted crystal jewelry. There are some really good artists there so a nice way to spend some time and both of the girls do have their grandfather's artistic genes so they will enjoy talking with the different artists there. 

Time to sleep. Everyone have a super week. Your Blackpool adventure starts very soon.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't think I have ever shared that before, about the rose.


Such a special personal deed...planting the bush. I feel special that you shared it with me..us.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> They look beautiful. Hope LM. had a wonderful birthday & her dad enjoys his too.


If he golfs I'd make him golf club covers using the hooks. Does he golf?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I envy you having those beautiful hooks. The fancy handle on my favorite steel hook is the handle of a toothbrush with a hole drilled in it to hold the handle of the hook.


That was smart. I'd never have thought to do that. Good idea.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wish you could feel how lovely they are in the hand. X


They look comfy. Beautiful wood.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I use the notes section on each day of the calendar as well. I write down all the questions for the Dr. on the day of that appointment, etc.


I still use the back of envelopes because I'm tech challenged. But your devices sound much better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So true since I buy a yarn or fabric to remember every trip, etc. and even save the scraps to use in quilts to "remember" things. Besides, as much as I would love a new fancy machine, I am so used to my current one. I would hate to start over.`


Just a few days ago I canceled the smoke alarm service from the security company. It would go off when we cooked and I had to call the company to hold it for a few hours til we finished cooking or the fire dept. and police would come when the alarm went off. We have a regular smoke alarm but I worry about the pets when we aren't home if there were a fire.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you... Hope to have a long chat with Mom tomorrow. Her grandmother lived to 107.


107...that is great. Did she do anything that you think helped her live so long? My friend who lived to 102 said he drank room temperature water every morning. I know he made his own red wine when younger. I bought a bottle to my principal as a Christmas gift and he liked it so well he asked me to get him another. I did and dropped it in the outer office...wine smell in an elementary school is very embarrassing. I never brought him another and now that I think if it he never asked me to. .


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So true since I buy a yarn or fabric to remember every trip, etc. and even save the scraps to use in quilts to "remember" things. Besides, as much as I would love a new fancy machine, I am so used to my current one. I would hate to start over.`


One year for Christmas I made 7 memory quilts. I used the box of squares I had inherited from my mother, scrap fabric I had from making daughter, sons, hubby, and grandchildren's clothing. Plus ask friends and relatives for their scraps. They were a big hit at Christmas. Now 20 years later they are more special than they were back then.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

morning girls, its cold and windy one week to go Ive fot s and b today!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> One year for Christmas I made 7 memory quilts. I used the box of squares I had inherited from my mother, scrap fabric I had from making daughter, sons, hubby, and grandchildren's clothing. Plus ask friends and relatives for their scraps. They were a big hit at Christmas. Now 20 years later they are more special than they were back then.


The party bunting I made was made from items from the family and they had a great time on Saturday trying to identify pieces.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy Surrey, we have a lovely smelling garden. Benji had me open three doors to see if it was raining outside all them before he went out.

KnitWIts here this morning and I really mustfind some crocht to take with me next week, the trouble is I keep changing my mind.

LMs birthday today and she has had to go to school, but I am sure she will be made a fuss of by her class.

Happy Monday everyone and catch you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just want to share this photo which DD just took in the garden,it's very special to me. This rose I bought when it would have been my son's first birthday, every year it blooms so beautifully. We lost our Robert when he was a few months old.
> I'll be back to catch up. X


It is beautiful Chrissy.So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I used to be able to sit Indian style on the floor and rise up without uncrossing legs. Thought I could still do it.... NOT.... Now I really have to think about which foot to have push off on first as the one knee is not happy.


On the t.v. show, "The Little Couple" the couples young son, Will, would be sitting with his legs out in front on him and just pop up. It was amazing to me, but Dr. said it was common for children with dwarfism to be get up in that manner.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


He is so clever they look wonderful


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't think I have ever shared that before, about the rose.


I , for one, feel very honoured that you shared it with us. We are truely sisters.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thank you..... I should take a picture of the ones from DH to see if I can figure out how to e-mail from phone to computer and post!


I finally had granddaughter show me how to add links and pictures from my kindle. Duh, it is so simple. However, I am not sure I can do it again. I will try later when I am awake.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That took courage and reminds me of my sleeping angel xx


I'm sending you a sister hug too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is so sad to lose a child no matter what their age. Having a living memory is a wonderful thing. My nephew died a few months before high school graduation. His class brought a tree to my brothers farm and planted it in memory.


Dreamweaver said:


> Such a bittersweet memory.... a beautiful child and then such a loss. At least you had him for a few months. My sister, myself and my daughter all lost a child before birth. I consoled myself by believing that those lives were not meant for this earth but for a higher calling. Having a lovely rose to mark his life is a living tribute and so special.
> 
> At the other end of the spectrum, my grandfather planted a corkscrew willow before he died. Mom and I each took a branch of that and started a tree at every home we owned to have a living memorial to him.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope you have a great time on your outing. You all have me all excited about you trips.


grandma susan said:


> morning girls, its cold and windy one week to go Ive fot s and b today!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The party bunting I made was made from items from the family and they had a great time on Saturday trying to identify pieces.


I can relate to that. When the kids talk about their quilts we hear a lot of, "I remember that."


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm sending you a sister hug too.


Thank you, much appreciated xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is so sad to lose a child no matter what their age. Having a living memory is a wonderful thing. My nephew died a few months before high school graduation. His class brought a tree to my brothers farm and planted it in memory.


What a lovely gesture x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

jinx said:


> On the t.v. show, "The Little Couple" the couples young son, Will, would be sitting with his legs out in front on him and just pop up. It was amazing to me, but Dr. said it was common for children with dwarfism to be get up in that manner.


Just read this, strange as I was watching an episode of the Little People earlier, love that show.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> I , for one, feel very honoured that you shared it with us. We are truely sisters.


I feel privileged that I know you all, I feel closer to you all than people I have known for years.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I feel privileged that I know you all, I feel closer to you all than people I have known for years.


That's just how I feel. I left all my friends when we got married and moved away. I still see them now and again but sort of feel an outsider now as they see each other regularly. Now I feel I have a group of friends who I can turn to and have the same interests as me. Great. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a dull Wales. Sitting here quietly trying to get out of logs this morning. Have done a stint in the kitchen so it's the eat or log option, not both. See you later, have a good day. This time next week I will have just got on the first train. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning from a grey, wet & noisy place. Woke up to workmen digging up our road with pneumatic drills, at least it was after 8am. Haven't been out over the weekend so we are going out soon to rectify that. Hope you all have a good day. X


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's just how I feel. I left all my friends when we got married and moved away. I still see them now and again but sort of feel an outsider now as they see each other regularly. Now I feel I have a group of friends who I can turn to and have the same interests as me. Great. xx


I'm the opposite as I stayed & my friends moved right out of London. Hope you get a log free day!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I feel privileged that I know you all, I feel closer to you all than people I have known for years.


I know what you mean.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I feel privileged that I know you all, I feel closer to you all than people I have known for years.


I do too. It seems strange, but it must be because we talk to each other almost every day, and actually apologise when we can't. Then, of course, we have so much in common. And no 'treading on eggshells' moments!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What a rude awakening. Thankfully there are laws preventing some workpeople from starting before 8a.m. Hope you have a pleasant outing today.


LondonChris said:


> Morning from a grey, wet & noisy place. Woke up to workmen digging up our road with pneumatic drills, at least it was after 8am. Haven't been out over the weekend so we are going out soon to rectify that. Hope you all have a good day. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

This time next week ...............


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today and no frost from now on, so we can start planting whatever is left in the garden. I still need soil for my lettuce keeper. The perennials are up in the wild garden, The lily-of-the-valleys have shoots up but the flowers are still a ways off.

The army came to town on Saturday to remove a 30 year old bailey bridge that they put in place after the big flood in Port Hope that inspired the "Float your Fanny down the Ganny" race (Sorry UK ladies). It took longer than they expected, because extra pieces had been welded on the ends of the bridge and had to be cut away and they only had a sawsall and not a welding/cutting torch. When you have enough people power you can do anything. I got lots of pictures but they are on my camera. But there are lots of pics online.

It looks like I will be busy today with the computer virus going around. We did get some of those messages on Friday and I know 2 people clicked on the message. We couldn't find anything on Friday, but our security people wouldn't tell us what to look for.

My sister, BIL, DD and Stuart took Mum out to Red Rice chinese buffet for Mother's Day on Saturday. It's her favourite place. The food is not great and the selection is boring, but she likes it. I got to make my own Mother's Day meal on Sunday. Lovely Sirloin Tip roast, medium-rare and just right. And I didn't get out of cleaning duty because it was Mother's Day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> This time next week ...............


I'll wish I was in Blackpool.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> What a rude awakening. Thankfully there are laws preventing some workpeople from starting before 8a.m. Hope you have a pleasant outing today.


We have a couple places in Toronto where they are working 24 hours a day to get subway/streetcars fixes done. The people that live along those roads asked for a weekend off and got Mother's Day weekend in peace.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales. Sitting here quietly trying to get out of logs this morning. Have done a stint in the kitchen so it's the eat or log option, not both. See you later, have a good day. This time next week I will have just got on the first train. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Shall we start a countdown timer? :sm11: 
I wish I could join you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I , for one, feel very honoured that you shared it with us. We are truely sisters.





LondonChris said:


> I feel privileged that I know you all, I feel closer to you all than people I have known for years.


I agree with all this wholeheartedly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey, we have a lovely smelling garden. Benji had me open three doors to see if it was raining outside all them before he went out.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning and I really mustfind some crocht to take with me next week, the trouble is I keep changing my mind.
> 
> ...


Mama-smokey cat does the same thing here. It's like she thinks the different doors go to different universes. And hopefully one of them doesn't have rain. :sm11: :sm16:

I hope LM has a wonderful birthday day,


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> morning girls, its cold and windy one week to go Ive fot s and b today!!!


Enjoy S & B.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Just a few days ago I canceled the smoke alarm service from the security company. It would go off when we cooked and I had to call the company to hold it for a few hours til we finished cooking or the fire dept. and police would come when the alarm went off. We have a regular smoke alarm but I worry about the pets when we aren't home if there were a fire.


It might just be the location of the smoke alarm. I have one that is located too close to the kitchen. I know fires occur most often in the kitchen, but I don't think the alarm should be located there, as every time that we open the oven, the alarm goes off. We end up taking it off the wall and throwing it in the bathroom with the exhaust fan going.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We went with the 2 DD's, SIL and Livey to see Guardians of the Galaxy in 3-D this afternoon. It was campy and more enjoyable than I was expecting, not having seen the first one. I was gifted with many fun things for a day of beauty. Dre'a brought a face mask, foot mask and special wrinkle remover lotion from Korea. Apparently spas and beauty products are a big deal over there. Jessica filled the never ending bag with a tiny split of champagne, chocolate covered cherries, root beer candy, honey cologne, honeysuckle and coconut hand lotion, several earrings and a beautiful peach colored scarf/shawl with gold stenciled elephants on it. I woke up to a beautiful bouquet and a delicious breakfast....
> 
> I can take a second real shower before the nurse comes tomorrow to change dressing and give my thigh a nice massage with her magic machine. After she leaves, I plan on using all those gifts as well as the paraffin bath for my hands. By the time I'm done with all that pampering, I should smell wonderful and be so relaxed that a nap will be the only possible activity. The reality of cleaning the house is going to be a rude awakening come Tuesday.....
> 
> ...


What a lovely idea for the mall. We have a program here where the federal government pays the property tax of any commercial buildings that are empty. We have a lot of empty buildings, There have been several calls to get rid of that program.

It sounds like the girls made sure that you had lots of pampering things. House cleaning can wait.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll wish I was in Blackpool.


we will as well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have literally hundreds of patterns I have collected, and quite a few that I 'really must' knit. Can I live that long? No





Dreamweaver said:


> I'll be doing well if I do the ones I've specifically bought yarn for and then not done.... YET


Ladies, it's not the destination(/product) that is important. It is the journey that is important. If you enjoy the gathering of the patterns and the yarn, and the process of putting them together, then that is the important part and not the product that comes out of it.
And if you share the journey with wonderful like-minded people then the journey is even more wonderful.

(Said by the person with SABLE and PABLE out of control :sm09: )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Ladies, it's not the destination(/product) that is important. It is the journey that is important. If you enjoy the gathering of the patterns and the yarn, and the process of putting them together, then that is the important part and not the product that comes out of it.
> And if you share the journey with wonderful like-minded people then the journey is even more wonderful.
> 
> (Said by the person with SABLE and PABLE out of control :sm09: )


Very philosophical. Makes me feel less guilty anyway. Maybe I should add a codicil to my will, leaving it all to one of you to share out!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> I'm the opposite as I stayed & my friends moved right out of London. Hope you get a log free day!


Not quite, but only did an hour this morning. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Shall we start a countdown timer? :sm11:
> I wish I could join you.


I've been counting down for ages, wish you could come to, I want to meet as many of you as I can. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's just how I feel. I left all my friends when we got married and moved away. I still see them now and again but sort of feel an outsider now as they see each other regularly. Now I feel I have a group of friends who I can turn to and have the same interests as me. Great. xx


I feel the same way about all of you! It's such a lovely connection we have and so treasured! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'll wish I was in Blackpool.


Me, too, Nitzi!!! xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> We have a couple places in Toronto where they are working 24 hours a day to get subway/streetcars fixes done. The people that live along those roads asked for a weekend off and got Mother's Day weekend in peace.


I moaned about one morn g! By the time we went out they had finished, we now have a new piece of tarmac, reason unknown??


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon all!! Have just spent an hour catching up, sorry I didn't have time for comments!! You can probably all predict what I would have said anyway, you know me so well!!!

Nearly didn't do Zumba this morning as the palpitations started again yesterday but they had gone by 9.30 this morning so I went, found it hard work today as it was so warm. I on't be going again for three weeks as I have something else to do next Monday and our instructor is on holiday for the next Monday - shame!!

I have bought a car seat on Ebay for Theo to use while he is here and I have to go and collect it shortly. Have a good whatever everyone, thinking of you all and love you lots!! xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all!! Have just spent an hour catching up, sorry I didn't have time for comments!! You can probably all predict what I would have said anyway, you know me so well!!!
> 
> Nearly didn't do Zumba this morning as the palpitations started again yesterday but they had gone by 9.30 this morning so I went, found it hard work today as it was so warm. I on't be going again for three weeks as I have something else to do next Monday and our instructor is on holiday for the next Monday - shame!!
> 
> I have bought a car seat on Ebay for Theo to use while he is here and I have to go and collect it shortly. Have a good whatever everyone, thinking of you all and love you lots!! xxxxxxx


What a shame you bought the car seat this week. Kaz was getter no rid of hers, she gave it to her friend. Do you need anything else while he is here?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just want to share this photo which DD just took in the garden,it's very special to me. This rose I bought when it would have been my son's first birthday, every year it blooms so beautifully. We lost our Robert when he was a few months old.
> I'll be back to catch up. X


Such a beautiful memorial for you little boy! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh well that's encouraging, hopefully, we do the same over here!! :sm24:


There is a similar (or perhaps the same) set up for recycling spent cartridges also :sm02:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver wrote:
My mother's 95th is Monday and tomorrow is our Mother's Day.



jollypolly said:


> Happy Day to you both. The owner of our favorite Chinese restaurant says his dad is 102 and has a Manhattan every day. He eats no starch, mostly fatty meat and vegetables, kind of like Atkins diet but called something else. Happy Birthday to her and Happy Mother's Day to you both.


Jynx, I wish your mum a Happy Birthday for today, and a Happy Mothers' Day to you both, and everyone else, who also celebrated this day yesterday!

And to all of those who are continually told that everyone should be on a low fat diet, the scientists and dietitians have finally come to their senses, and discovered that our bodies actually need fat in our diet, so that everything functions properly; we just don't need as much food as too great a number of the Human population seems to think they might need! :sm16: :sm06: :sm16: Just thought I would let you all know the good news! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was chosen to take a speed reading class in high school with the idea it would help in college. It had a machine that showed the sentences in segments and the speed was increased gradually but it slowed me down and got me to read in phrases where I think the way I read was like skimming. Them in college we analyze literature for plot and character development and that ruined reading for me because after I analyzed what I was reading rather than immerse myself with the story. I read but analyze and stop to think about the character development so it takes me a long time to read a book.


I loved reading before I got glasses; what ever I read, it was just like seeing a film and I have had quite a few arguments about whether I have seen a newly released film or read the book .... the person who thinks I have read the book usually wins. Reading is not the same since I have needed glasses, because I like to lay down and read, but now my glasses get in the way so I don't read anywhere near as much as I used to, and I really miss it! :sm19: :sm25:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


Those hooks are beautiful. My FIL used to do woodwork, but unfortunately he has left us now, so there are no more beautiful items coming from him! hhhmmmm ....... one of my brothers' likes to work with his hands, I wonder if he would be interested in trying his hand at something like your new hooks. :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Don't think I have ever shared that before, about the rose.


Sharing is a wonderful thing to do, especially among good friends. I am so glad that you felt able to share with us. xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen that as a DIY for ergonomic hooks. I've also have some hooks with the polymer clay added. I plan to get some clay and play with converting some of my Grandma's hooks sometime in the future.


Now that is a great idea. I have a few hooks that have shed their original plastic handles, so are fairly useless at the moment; but a polymer clay handle might be just the thing. Thanks for sharing that idea ...... I'm really not an ideas person! :sm09: :sm09: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The new ones are made of cocobolo wood and I have seen one on Fuŕls site for $79. X


You are one very fortunate lady xoxo :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you all partied out now? Was thinking of you partying when I was log splitting. Never mind, a week tomorrow we'll have one big party. xx


And you can *PARTY* as if your life depended on it - or even do my share of the partying!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I probably am, but they need to be done, I'm permanently shattered but looking forward to Blackpool is keeping me going. DH can tidy up before his sister comes. She's his problem this time. I'm not doing it all. xx


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What a shame you bought the car seat this week. Kaz was getter no rid of hers, she gave it to her friend. Do you need anything else while he is here?


Oh, how I wish I had known that, the one I have just collected is absolutely filthy!! I couldn't tell when I picked it up but no attempt has been made to clean it at all, there are about half a pound of assorted crumbs under the cover, which is black in places when it should be blue!! I have it on a pre-wash at the moment and I have sent the seller a red-hot message!! They are bringing a buggy and portable cot with them and we have a high-chair already but thank you so much for the offer!! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have never been able to sleep on back. Pretty much on side with one knee up and opposite arm up under head. Unfortunately, I have a little more than 10 lb. to lose. Not being able to do much the last 2-3 years has not been kind to my middle.... but I am going to work on it as soon as i lose this blasted machine. I think I may even fast a couple days a week for a kick start. My appetite is a lot like a light switch. If it is off, I don't think about eating but, once I eat, I tend to nibble all day.


I am the opposite to you with food; it has never been very important to me, and once I have eaten something, I cannot stand the smell of any food, but my DH could quite happily eat all day, until he feels really uncomfortable. He just doesn't seem to have a stop button when it comes to food, but he has improved since he has been with me (I had to use my nursing and mothering skills, to get him to listen though)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that's a thought. It would be fun to start the stash all over again.....


:sm20: And I would be able to update my sewing machine and spinning wheels. hahahaha :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I used to be able to sit Indian style on the floor and rise up without uncrossing legs. Thought I could still do it.... NOT.... Now I really have to think about which foot to have push off on first as the one knee is not happy.


I can still sit cross-legged on the floor, and I surprised my older sister (when I saw her in March), because I was much more flexible than she was, and she does Pilates, goes to a gym and also does a lot of walking; whereas I, on the other hand, do not do a lot of walking, or exercising. She was amazed when I was able to bend, remaining straight legs, and touch my toes very easily. We came to the conclusion that she had inherited her body type from our paternal grandmother, while I had inherited my body type from both our maternal grandmother and our paternal grandfather; resulting in my long body and long limbs, and for her a short waisted body and mid-length limbs! I am so happy that I inherited my body type from the long limbed family ancestors, and not the alternative! :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, how I wish I had known that, the one I have just collected is absolutely filthy!! I couldn't tell when I picked it up but no attempt has been made to clean it at all, there are about half a pound of assorted crumbs under the cover, which is black in places when it should be blue!! I have it on a pre-wash at the moment and I have sent the seller a red-hot message!! They are bringing a buggy and portable cot with them and we have a high-chair already but thank you so much for the offer!! xxxxx


People have no shame anymore. I would die before I would "sell" something in that condition much less put it in a GoodWill or garage sale like that. Whenever our DD has something ready as a hand me down to her brother's children, I take it and clean it up first (I'm embarrassed even if she isn't!!) before handing it over to them. My Mom was adamant that we go to school and church in as good a shape as possible..may have had some expert mending, but were always spotlessly clean and pressed. I shudder when I see some kids nowadays with their filthy clothes. Different priorities.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> People have no shame anymore. I would die before I would "sell" something in that condition much less put it in a GoodWill or garage sale like that. Whenever our DD has something ready as a hand me down to her brother's children, I take it and clean it up first (I'm embarrassed even if she isn't!!) before handing it over to them. My Mom was adamant that we go to school and church in as good a shape as possible..may have had some expert mending, but were always spotlessly clean and pressed. I shudder when I see some kids nowadays with their filthy clothes. Different priorities.


You're right Jeanette, where's their pride?!!! The cover has now been through the washer so the darker patches on it are what I will have to call 'clean dirt'!! I have got rid of all the crumbs and filth and given it a good scrub with cleaning fluid and disinfectant, I just hope I can get it all back together again when it's all dry!!! xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady wrote:
sometimes I never knew how I worked it out. My subconscious was always much brainier and intuitive than my conscious self.

Dreamweaver wrote:
Some of the "new" methods the kids use are ridiculous IMHO. What was a challenge for Livey was working math in the right direction..... opposite the way you write. IT didn't take long, but drove me to distraction watching her.....[/quote]

Janet, your comment is me to a "T", people were always telling me to come back to Earth, apparently they thought that my head was always in the clouds. Little did they know, I was planning to overthrow the government! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all!! Have just spent an hour catching up, sorry I didn't have time for comments!! You can probably all predict what I would have said anyway, you know me so well!!!
> 
> Nearly didn't do Zumba this morning as the palpitations started again yesterday but they had gone by 9.30 this morning so I went, found it hard work today as it was so warm. I on't be going again for three weeks as I have something else to do next Monday and our instructor is on holiday for the next Monday - shame!!
> 
> I have bought a car seat on Ebay for Theo to use while he is here and I have to go and collect it shortly. Have a good whatever everyone, thinking of you all and love you lots!! xxxxxxx


You got something special on next Monday then? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> And you can *PARTY* as if your life depended on it - or even do my share of the partying!


I don't know about partying but I will be relaxing so much the others might not get me off my back. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You got something special on next Monday then? xxxx :sm23:


Yeh, I'm gonna go to Blackpool, yeh, palm trees palm trees......sorry, wrong song! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> SaxonLady wrote:
> sometimes I never knew how I worked it out. My subconscious was always much brainier and intuitive than my conscious self.
> 
> Dreamweaver wrote:
> Some of the "new" methods the kids use are ridiculous IMHO. What was a challenge for Livey was working math in the right direction..... opposite the way you write. IT didn't take long, but drove me to distraction watching her.....


Janet, your comment is me to a "T", people were always telling me to come back to Earth, apparently they thought that my head was always in the clouds. Little did they know, I was planning to overthrow the government! :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:[/quote]

did it work, or are you still planning?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeh, I'm gonna go to Blackpool, yeh, palm trees palm trees......sorry, wrong song! xxxxx


It certainly is. But 'I know where I'm going and I know who's going with me'


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I just want to share this photo which DD just took in the garden,it's very special to me. This rose I bought when it would have been my son's first birthday, every year it blooms so beautifully. We lost our Robert when he was a few months old.
> I'll be back to catch up. X


What a beautiful rose! What I is your secret, I had a lovely purple rose it bloomed purple twice then turned red and died I also had a yellow one but I couldn't keep it alive either I now have two peach colored ones but they do not look good right now either!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all!! Have just spent an hour catching up, sorry I didn't have time for comments!! You can probably all predict what I would have said anyway, you know me so well!!!
> 
> Nearly didn't do Zumba this morning as the palpitations started again yesterday but they had gone by 9.30 this morning so I went, found it hard work today as it was so warm. I on't be going again for three weeks as I have something else to do next Monday and our instructor is on holiday for the next Monday - shame!!
> 
> I have bought a car seat on Ebay for Theo to use while he is here and I have to go and collect it shortly. Have a good whatever everyone, thinking of you all and love you lots!! xxxxxxx


Glad you are feeling better. Missed you this morning when I was reading through. Love you lots back! xxxooo


----------



## Madspinner (Apr 26, 2017)

I have to ask, as a newby, what's all this about Blackpool? Please explain - or is it a case of what happens in Blackpool stays in Blackpool?


----------



## Madspinner (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm also going to be away next week. Five spinners and l from my spinning group are going on retreat at a small Benedictine Priory near Ramsgate, four and a half days of spinning and knitting - bliss.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Madspinner said:


> I have to as, as a newby, what's all this about Blackpool? Please explain - or is it a case of what happens in Blackpool stays in Blackpool?


Three of us who you met in Wales and two others are off to a knitting hotel in Blackpool on Monday to Friday so we are getting excited about escaping for a few days. xx :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Madspinner (Apr 26, 2017)

Sounds great, do you go every year?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Madspinner said:


> Sounds great, do you go every year?


This is the first time but might make it a habit. xx :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Madspinner said:


> Sounds great, do you go every year?


A bit like you we will spend the days knitting and doing a few other crafts. As you say .....,.Bliss


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> A bit like you we will spend the days knitting and doing a few other crafts. As you say .....,.Bliss


Are we actually going to get any knitting done? xx :sm09:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

June knits beautiful cowls for couches when y'all have a gathering.


Barn-dweller said:


> Are we actually going to get any knitting done? xx :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> June knits beautiful cowls for couches when y'all have a gathering.


You're not going to let her forget that are you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're not going to let her forget that are you? xx :sm23: :sm23:


I love June and think anything she does is just wonderful. I envy her talent. 
:sm04: :sm22:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> 107...that is great. Did she do anything that you think helped her live so long? My friend who lived to 102 said he drank room temperature water every morning. I know he made his own red wine when younger. I bought a bottle to my principal as a Christmas gift and he liked it so well he asked me to get him another. I did and dropped it in the outer office...wine smell in an elementary school is very embarrassing. I never brought him another and now that I think if it he never asked me to. .


I don't now because she lived in another state. I do now that it was relatives that owned the nursing home where she lived in later yers so I am sure she got the very vest of care. So wish we had been able to take a picture when my DD was born for a 5 generation picture.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> One year for Christmas I made 7 memory quilts. I used the box of squares I had inherited from my mother, scrap fabric I had from making daughter, sons, hubby, and grandchildren's clothing. Plus ask friends and relatives for their scraps. They were a big hit at Christmas. Now 20 years later they are more special than they were back then.


Having saved scraps from all the things I made for the girls, I had intended to make Rachel a quilt to take to college..... and have the squares all mean something, like "Road to CA" Grandmother's Flower Garden, a Modern Sunbonnet Sue, etc. Well......... I still have box of scraps. She is a Jr. this year and Livey is Jr. in HS. Guess I need to get busy or talk Rachel into graduate school

When Rachel was 5, she was having nightmares I had done her nursery in D. Mumm angel fabrics... and had some scraps from a trip we took to CO. and bought jam, etc. I made a quilt with angels in 4 corners, (to guard her) and told her how she was the master of her dreams and had the power to change them. The quilt would help. It was a birthday present. When I visited the next day, she FLEW down the stairs yelling "It Worked It, Grandma, It Worked!" Such a special memory and she never had another nightmare.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The party bunting I made was made from items from the family and they had a great time on Saturday trying to identify pieces.


Great idea! I loved finding familiar fabrics from family clothes in Grandma's quilts. (Really why I started quilting... thinking I would be recycling but you never have the perfect piece so I've bought enough material to stock a store!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> On the t.v. show, "The Little Couple" the couples young son, Will, would be sitting with his legs out in front on him and just pop up. It was amazing to me, but Dr. said it was common for children with dwarfism to be get up in that manner.


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is so sad to lose a child no matter what their age. Having a living memory is a wonderful thing. My nephew died a few months before high school graduation. His class brought a tree to my brothers farm and planted it in memory.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's just how I feel. I left all my friends when we got married and moved away. I still see them now and again but sort of feel an outsider now as they see each other regularly. Now I feel I have a group of friends who I can turn to and have the same interests as me. Great. xx


Yes, and always here to listen and encourage.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from DDs and had another nice tea party. The children were bouncing on the trampoline while the adults sat around. DDs FIL has made me some more lovely crochet hooks. He even took an old fine steel one and gave it a lovely wooden handle.


Those are lovely!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales. Sitting here quietly trying to get out of logs this morning. Have done a stint in the kitchen so it's the eat or log option, not both. See you later, have a good day. This time next week I will have just got on the first train. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning from a grey, wet & noisy place. Woke up to workmen digging up our road with pneumatic drills, at least it was after 8am. Haven't been out over the weekend so we are going out soon to rectify that. Hope you all have a good day. X


Hope roadwork isn't lengthy. They tore ours up for 6 weeks.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:17 am EST and 8'C (46'F). Sunny today and no frost from now on, so we can start planting whatever is left in the garden. I still need soil for my lettuce keeper. The perennials are up in the wild garden, The lily-of-the-valleys have shoots up but the flowers are still a ways off.
> 
> The army came to town on Saturday to remove a 30 year old bailey bridge that they put in place after the big flood in Port Hope that inspired the "Float your Fanny down the Ganny" race (Sorry UK ladies). It took longer than they expected, because extra pieces had been welded on the ends of the bridge and had to be cut away and they only had a sawsall and not a welding/cutting torch. When you have enough people power you can do anything. I got lots of pictures but they are on my camera. But there are lots of pics online.
> 
> ...


Gerry once cut up an entire car with our Sawsall so the pieces were small enough for bulky trash pick-up! That bridge is no match for it though.

Glad the virus didn't get you. We have been OK so far.

We had our Mother's Day steaks today. We were to bushed to cook last night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Shall we start a countdown timer? :sm11:
> I wish I could join you.


Me Too!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have a couple places in Toronto where they are working 24 hours a day to get subway/streetcars fixes done. The people that live along those roads asked for a weekend off and got Mother's Day weekend in peace.


We have some highway and bridge work done in the overnight hours, but sure glad I'm not near them. I think it is mostly businesses, but there have to be some apartments. Grrrrr.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mama-smokey cat does the same thing here. It's like she thinks the different doors go to different universes. And hopefully one of them doesn't have rain. :sm11: :sm16:
> 
> I hope LM has a wonderful birthday day,


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What a lovely idea for the mall. We have a program here where the federal government pays the property tax of any commercial buildings that are empty. We have a lot of empty buildings, There have been several calls to get rid of that program.
> 
> It sounds like the girls made sure that you had lots of pampering things. House cleaning can wait.


And wait, and wait. I took Wound Vac and dressing off at 8:30 so irritated skin could breathe, showered, shampoo, face and feet mask. No nurse. I kept calling but she had left her phone. I really can't leave chair or even walk around house without some dressing on so........ 4:00 she showed up. She thought this was the day for DH's surgery.... She could have been here at 9, like I expected. Oops.... By the time she left, it was dinner time so not a thing accomplished today.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not quite, but only did an hour this morning. xx


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all!! Have just spent an hour catching up, sorry I didn't have time for comments!! You can probably all predict what I would have said anyway, you know me so well!!!
> 
> Nearly didn't do Zumba this morning as the palpitations started again yesterday but they had gone by 9.30 this morning so I went, found it hard work today as it was so warm. I on't be going again for three weeks as I have something else to do next Monday and our instructor is on holiday for the next Monday - shame!!
> 
> I have bought a car seat on Ebay for Theo to use while he is here and I have to go and collect it shortly. Have a good whatever everyone, thinking of you all and love you lots!! xxxxxxx


 :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: to the palpitations.... but 3 weeks off will be nice.

:sm01: :sm01: :sm01: on thr car seat and upcoming visit.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> On the t.v. show, "The Little Couple" the couples young son, Will, would be sitting with his legs out in front on him and just pop up. It was amazing to me, but Dr. said it was common for children with dwarfism to be get up in that manner.


He is so cute I was amazed when he would do that and a little jealous wish I could get up that easy!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver wrote:
> My mother's 95th is Monday and tomorrow is our Mother's Day.
> 
> Jynx, I wish your mum a Happy Birthday for today, and a Happy Mothers' Day to you both, and everyone else, who also celebrated this day yesterday!
> ...


YAY..... My long, lean DD doesn't do sweets but craves fats. She was thrilled to see this latest diet news..... (I just ate too much steak eith a lovly ring of fat around the edges..)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am the opposite to you with food; it has never been very important to me, and once I have eaten something, I cannot stand the smell of any food, but my DH could quite happily eat all day, until he feels really uncomfortable. He just doesn't seem to have a stop button when it comes to food, but he has improved since he has been with me (I had to use my nursing and mothering skills, to get him to listen though)


Not so different. If I don't turn on the switch, I forget about eating (not a healthy thing either) and cannot stand so many smells now. DH makes a point of doing anything that must be on stove a long time in garage and I bleach out refrigerator weekly.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I can still sit cross-legged on the floor, and I surprised my older sister (when I saw her in March), because I was much more flexible than she was, and she does Pilates, goes to a gym and also does a lot of walking; whereas I, on the other hand, do not do a lot of walking, or exercising. She was amazed when I was able to bend, remaining straight legs, and touch my toes very easily. We came to the conclusion that she had inherited her body type from our paternal grandmother, while I had inherited my body type from both our maternal grandmother and our paternal grandfather; resulting in my long body and long limbs, and for her a short waisted body and mid-length limbs! I am so happy that I inherited my body type from the long limbed family ancestors, and not the alternative! :sm24: :sm24: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09:


I'm rather flexible and sit cross-legged all the time with yoga or when sorting things. I also wash hair under the bathtub tap. No backbends though...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> People have no shame anymore. I would die before I would "sell" something in that condition much less put it in a GoodWill or garage sale like that. Whenever our DD has something ready as a hand me down to her brother's children, I take it and clean it up first (I'm embarrassed even if she isn't!!) before handing it over to them. My Mom was adamant that we go to school and church in as good a shape as possible..may have had some expert mending, but were always spotlessly clean and pressed. I shudder when I see some kids nowadays with their filthy clothes. Different priorities.


Well said. Not only were we clean, but mom had a dress code. I was never allowed to go "out" in slacks, always a skirt. Manners were mandatory. (She had a "look" that let us know to toe the line.)

I wash everything that goes to Goodwill and usually have ironed and on a hanger. If there is a stain, it becomes a garage rag....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Madspinner said:


> I'm also going to be away next week. Five spinners and l from my spinning group are going on retreat at a small Benedictine Priory near Ramsgate, four and a half days of spinning and knitting - bliss.


Heaven.... (sort of what the Blackpool is.... but one of the attendees can describe details.)


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It might just be the location of the smoke alarm. I have one that is located too close to the kitchen. I know fires occur most often in the kitchen, but I don't think the alarm should be located there, as every time that we open the oven, the alarm goes off. We end up taking it off the wall and throwing it in the bathroom with the exhaust fan going.


I had one in the house we lived in before here we had an U kitchen and the laundry room door was right beside the stove and right above that door a smoke detector I had to fan it it with a towel more than once :sm06: Here Dh actually started a fire in the oven with bacon and the smoke detector didn't make a peep and it is pretty close!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hockey is on so I'm off to watch. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

A quick drop in to send hugs to all. Have had a couple of long days and nights with nursing one of my loved dogs till her passing, and sleep is much needed right now. I'm far behind on my reading and hope to catch up with you all tomorrow. See you soon. xoxo


----------

